# Questions



## Singidunum

You can ask any question in here whether it's about the forum or your upcoming trip! :cheers1:


----------



## CrazySerb

Yeah..umm...what the heck is going on with the forum?
Mislim, sve mi se svidja (bilo je vec i vreme da se struktura foruma malo razvije) ... sve sem "reportaza". Mozda je to prosto stvar navike ali mislim da nije dobra ideja da se "Slike" dele na dva dela.

Mada, ovako je mnogo preglednije:cheers:


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Jeste preglednije.
Trenutno mi se _ne svidja_, jer nisam navikao da je forum ovako rasparcan. No, dugorocno gledano, ovo je odlican potez. :cheers:

Slazem se da Reportaze ne treba odvajati od SSSlika. Ako zeliti da se izdvoje reportaze, mozete u nazivu threada staviti: *[Reportaza] Kragujevac 2009*.


----------



## Singidunum

Razdvajanje koje imaš na naslovnoj strani SSC (Urban Showcase vs. Cityscapes and Skyline Photos) je zapravo poteklo od nas (Your Photos vs. Your Cities) ali se zagubilo u međuvremenu. Primetio sam da se kvalitetne reportaže guše u opštim temama i da je bolje dati im odvojeno mesto kao ranije. Eventualno bi reportaže mogli da pretvorimo u travel club pa da tamo budu samo slike sa putovanja.


----------



## Singidunum

Inače sad ima više prostora za otvaranje tema o pojedinačnim projektima kay:


----------



## Major Deegan

Serbian is absolutely fascinating. For someone who already speaks Russian as their native language, do you think it would be a difficult language to study? Is pronunciation much different from that of Russian?


----------



## Singidunum

Major Deegan said:


> Serbian is absolutely fascinating. For someone who already speaks Russian as their native language, do you think it would be a difficult language to study? Is pronunciation much different from that of Russian?


Thanks!

Pronunciation is not as soft, something like Russian that Putin speaks (St. Petersburg?) or Kazakh for that matter. For someone who learned Russian I can say that with good motivation you can learn Serbian rather quickly :yes: Serbian is tough for those who never heard of declensions or Cyrillic but for Russian speakers it's all known so the only problem is the vocabulary.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Moram reći da sam se dosta iznenadio kad sam vidio novu strukuturu. Pozitivno. Čestitam Singidunumu na dobro osmišljenom i realizovanom poslu. Nadam se da će ovo pridonijeti uzdizanju diskusije na jedan viši nivo.


----------



## nixy

Jaoo, treba se navici na ovo...


----------



## nixy

Добро, ево гледао сам мало форум и у главном сам задовољан свим променама. Чак шта више променио сам фонт у ћирилицу што се да приметити. Једноставно ово је српски подфорум свидело се то неком или не. Видећу колико ће да ме држи ова ћирилица...


----------



## Bojan9

Polako se navikavam. Samo, mogli ste da obavijestite nas 'obične smrtnike' da će doći do promjena, a ne ovako k'o grom iz vedra neba. Ali dobro, ok je promjena.

A evo i pitanja- zašto su teme kao Slike starog BG-a, KG-a i sl. završile u Arhitektura podforumu, a ne u SSSSlike?


----------



## MasonicStage™

nemam pitanja, ali moram reć da mi vaš podforum izgleda odlično.
znam da sam jučer komentirao reportažu vašeg kolege o zagrebu i kad sam danas ponovo posjetio vaš forum vidio sam da je drugačije.
svakako je bolje i organiziranije. kay:


----------



## marillion

I like it..I just had an idea to propose something like this for the serbian forums and I'm glad that it has been done


----------



## Singidunum

Bojan9 said:


> A evo i pitanja- zašto su teme kao Slike starog BG-a, KG-a i sl. završile u Arhitektura podforumu, a ne u SSSSlike?


Forum za slike je forum za sadasnje, moderne fotografije a te teme su uglavnom stare slike, razglednice i fotografije gde je poenta u subjektu a ne fotografiji kao takvoj. Pa posto se diskutuje arhitektura iz minulih vremena onda sam stavio u forum o arhitekturi.


----------



## CrazySerb

Cudno, ne mogu nigde da nadjem svoj "Toronto Beovozom do muzeja vazduhoplovstva" topik:?


----------



## Singidunum

Izgleda da je nekom greskom sklonjena. Vratice je admin.


----------



## solaar

ne vidim svrhu zasto su podforumi grupisani u "Изградња и развој", "Архитектура и фотографија" i "Остале теме" posto podforumi nisu tematski mnogo razliciti niti su ovi koji su grupisani zajedno mnogo slicniji medjusobno nego u odnosu na ostale. npr arhitektura i urbanizam su blizi izgradnji nego fotografiji


----------



## Sawovsky

Btw, shta su to "pojekti" ?


----------



## Singidunum

:gaah: Važno da je primećena ćirilica a grešku tri dana niko nije primetio. Tražiću sad da se ispravi. Hvala.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Предлажем да се веће градске теме праћења градилишта из секције "Пројекти и изградња" пребаце у секцију "Архива" послије Нове године, а да ми отворимо нове. Већина залијепљених има преко 3.000 порука и постале су непрегледне. 

Кад би се тако радило сваке Нове године, онда би у секцији "Архива" имали тему за нпр. Бањалуку од 2008., 2009., 2010. итд. Било би много прегледније, а и "Архива" би добила смисао.


----------



## ivicasu

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Ne znam na osnovu cega je zakljucan thread o Kragujevcu.Niko se nije konsultovao sa vecinom Kragujevcana koji tu postuju slike,vec se nasao jedan pametnjakovic iz Kragujevca(u ne znam cije ime) da salje poruku moderatorima da zakljucaju ovaj thread.
> 
> Taj pametnjakovic je Bogom dan ovde,i tako otvara nove threadove,salje molbe za zatvaranje drugih i ako na tim je retko kad aktivan!
> 
> Molim u ime Kragujevcana koji postuju u slike u tom thread-u da se on ponovo otvori,jer nicim se ne postize njegovim zatvaranjem!


Pa to je već ustaljena praksa ovde, uvek se posle nove godine otvaraju nove teme za istu, sa novim slikama. Svi stariji članovi to znaju, tako da dotični nije ništa novo izmislio i zatražio, do toga bi svakako došlo...

Ali nije nikakav problem, ako svi žele da se ponovo otvori, otvorićemo, ali bi to onda bilo samo za starije slike, dok bi nove išle u novu temu...Malo će možda dovoditi do konfuzije, ali ok...


----------



## Kawasaki KG

ivicasu said:


> Pa to je već ustaljena praksa ovde, uvek se posle nove godine otvaraju nove teme za istu, sa novim slikama. Svi stariji članovi to znaju, tako da dotični nije ništa novo izmislio i zatražio, do toga bi svakako došlo...
> 
> Ali nije nikakav problem, ako svi žele da se ponovo otvori, otvorićemo, ali bi to onda bilo samo za starije slike, dok bi nove išle u novu temu...Malo će možda dovoditi do konfuzije, ali ok...


Drago mi je da ima razumnih ovde.

Posto sam spremio "brdo" slika za taj zakljucani thread,nadam se da ce u sto kracem vremenskom roku biti otvoren.

A slike koje sam slikao u 2009,naravno ici ce u novootvoreni thread.


----------



## ivicasu

^^ Rešeno, i prebačeni su tamo tvoji novi postovi sa slikama...


----------



## Kawasaki KG

ivicasu said:


> ^^ Rešeno, i prebačeni su tamo tvoji novi postovi sa slikama...


Hvala puno i ispali ste veoma fer!:cheers:


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Ne znam na osnovu cega je zakljucan thread o Kragujevcu.Niko se nije konsultovao sa vecinom Kragujevcana koji tu postuju slike,*vec se nasao jedan pametnjakovic iz Kragujevca*(u ne znam cije ime) da salje poruku moderatorima da zakljucaju ovaj thread.
> 
> *Taj pametnjakovic je Bogom dan ovde,i tako otvara nove threadove,salje molbe za zatvaranje drugih i ako na tim je retko kad aktivan!*
> 
> Molim u ime Kragujevcana koji postuju u slike u tom thread-u da se on ponovo otvori,jer nicim se ne postize njegovim zatvaranjem!


Cisto da se zna... ja sam pametnjakovic! 



> Taj pametnjakovic je Bogom dan ovde,*i tako otvara nove threadove*,salje molbe za zatvaranje drugih i ako na tim je retko kad aktivan!


Ako postoji neko pravilo po kome se novi threadovi ne mogu otvarati, molim moderatore da me obaveste. Ja sam, mozda, do sada ziveo u zabludi da forumi tome sluze.

Hvala...


----------



## pirratta

pozdrav, evo jel zna neko kakve su cjene hostela u bg-u, na nekoj karti označit položaj tih hostela i preporuchit neka ok mjesta za izać (jeftino, dobre curice, ok muzika...) i za posjetit (muzeji i sl.)


----------



## Vrachar

^^
Pozdrav i za Šibenik.

Poseti sledeći turistički vodič o Beogradu gde možeš naći bliže informacije:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787462

Od hostela, preporučujem sledeći:
http://www.hostelbelgrade.com/

Srećan put i boravak u Beogradu i Srbiji.
:cheers:


----------



## pirratta

fala, mogao bi uskoro navratiti.

:cheers:


----------



## fabrikausa




----------



## Bojan9

Tema i dalje postoji, samo što niko nije pisao 24h  
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814112


----------



## nixy

Sta se desava sa ovim forumom? Ceo dan nisam mogao da ga otvorim... Da li je moguce da ovakav forum moze tako cesto da pada i da baguje?


----------



## Vrachar

^^
Vrlo je moguće s obzirom na broj ljudi koji su u istom trenutku online. Ovo sad je još i dobro kako je bilo tamo u oktobru-novembru, nisi mogao po nekoliko dana da se nakačiš na forum. Taman su poboljšali servere a sad su i ti postali preslabi jer ko zna koliko se još ljudi učlanilo od tada.


----------



## Singidunum

Ovo je jedan od najvecih foruma na internetu pa nije ni cudo da ima problema s obzirom da sve placa samo jedan covek. Sad je kupljena nova operma pa su to valjda instalirali danas.

Evo mape drzava koje imaju forum na SSC












i sira mapa sa svima koji imaju vise tema ili vec neko mesto na forumu











SSC UN


----------



## francuz 4556

*voleo bih da dopunim naziv mog treada o parizu...*

sta treba da uradim?


----------



## Bojan9

^^

Čestitam, pritisnuo si CapsLock! :cheers:
Što se preimenovanja tiče, samo reci novo ime ovdje ili mi pošalji poruku, i mijenjam ime


----------



## Ban.BL

^^ hahhhahah


----------



## Ban.BL

Bojan ili neko drugi ako moze da u 1. post o putevima u RS stavi ove dve mape. Hvala


----------



## ivicasu

^^ Rešeno :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Danas je naš forum prestigao turski po veličini i sada zauzima drugo mesto iza Hrvatske, odnosno teće ukoliko računamo forum nordijskih i baltičkih država. :cheers1:


----------



## nixy

A kako to prestigao? Sta se gleda? Broj forumasa, postova, thread-ova ili poseta?


----------



## Singidunum

Po ukupnom broju postova u forumu


----------



## nixy

Pa to je glupo. To ne znaci da je kvalitetniji forum ako ima vise postova... Mozemo mi namerno da se punimo OFF-ovima... Nije to to...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

nixy said:


> Pa to je glupo. To ne znaci da je kvalitetniji forum ako ima vise postova... Mozemo mi namerno da se punimo OFF-ovima... Nije to to...


Posto pratim sve forume,osim po broju postova,stigli smo turski i sa kvalitetom.
Hrvati su mnogo daleko od nas,a i kvalitetniji.Medjutim trend ide u nasu korist,tako da mozemo da racunamo na sigurno drugo mesto.
Nordijsko-balticki je obuhvatio citav splet zemalja,tako da su pojedinacno mnogo slabi.


----------



## Singidunum

nixy said:


> Pa to je glupo. To ne znaci da je kvalitetniji forum ako ima vise postova... Mozemo mi namerno da se punimo OFF-ovima... Nije to to...


Ja sam lepo napisao

Danas je naš forum prestigao turski *po veličini*...


Sto se tice kvaliteta, ne znam koja je skala za to, ali ja licno mislim da je forum kvalitetan posebno imajuci u vidu cinjenicu da se u Srbiji ne grade oblakoderi a opet je ovde vecina postova u on-topic sekcijama. Najbolja stvar od svega je sto je forum privukao clanove iz skoro svih delova Srbije.


----------



## nixy

Singidunum said:


> Ja sam lepo napisao
> 
> Danas je naš forum prestigao turski *po veličini*...
> 
> 
> Sto se tice kvaliteta, ne znam koja je skala za to, ali ja licno mislim da je forum kvalitetan posebno imajuci u vidu cinjenicu da se u Srbiji ne grade oblakoderi a opet je ovde vecina postova u on-topic sekcijama. Najbolja stvar od svega je sto je forum privukao clanove iz skoro svih delova Srbije.


Slazem se. Mada jos bi bolje bilo kada bi nam vise stranaca dolazilo na forum. E sad, najlakse bi se to resilo engleskim jezikom, ali u tom slucaju cenim da bi pao kvalitet foruma...


----------



## Singidunum

Pa neki clanovi naseg foruma odrzavajo prilicno redovno teme o Srbiji na medjunarodnim delovima ovog foruma. Ima i o Kragujevcu.


----------



## ivicasu

Pa ja se ne bih složio sa onim za kvalitet, mislim ok, KG npr. rastura, ostali su sve manje aktivni, da ne pričamo o NS-u i Nišu, a sve me više razočarava i BG thread...mislim, da nema Beobuilda, opšte ne bi bilo slika, ljudi se sve manje angažuju, sve manje izlaze (ili uopšte ne) na teren...Manje je i fotoreportaža....Mislim da nam prosek drži kafana koja je sve aktivnija, gotovo svakodnevno imamo novih 4-5 aktivnih tema. No, dolazi lepše vreme pa se nadam da će to malo aktivirati naše članove


----------



## Singidunum

Pa sta cemo kad se nista zanimljivo ne gradi


----------



## nixy

Molba za moderatore.

Da li mozete da temu "Sve o KG" prebacite u Kafanu? Ta tema je isto kao i "Banjalucki Separe" ili "Niski Tramvaj"...


Ja sam i za to da svaki grad dobije ovakvu temu, stim sto bi plus imali kompaktan naziv tipa:

Крагујевац | Kragujevac
Нови Сад | Novi Sad
Београд | Beograd
Ниш | Niš
Суботица | Subotica
Бањалука | Banjaluka
Подгорица | Podgorica

Cim je u Kafani podrazumeva se sta ce se u tim temama naci sobzirom na naziv gradova...

Mogu cak teme i biti sitckovane, ali to otom potom...

Znaci prvo za premestaj "Sve o KG" je molba, a ovo sa nazivima i ostalo je predlog...

Hvala unapred...


----------



## geronimo_rs

ivicasu said:


> Mislim da nam prosek drži kafana koja je sve aktivnija, gotovo svakodnevno imamo novih 4-5 aktivnih tema.


Kafana jedino možda diže prosjek po broju postova. Po kvalitetu je dno dna. 

Mislim da se nešto mora uraditi. Možda da se zatvore određene teme u Kafani, da moderatori budu malo stroži i počnu brisati glupe poruke. Zaključavanje teme u homoseksualizmu je bio dobar početak.

Bojim se da nam forum ne krene u pogrešnom pravcu i počne privlačiti pogrešnu grupu ljudi.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Ako se prebaci Kragujevac u kafanu bojim se da ce kafana uzeti ubedljiv primat u odnosu na druge mnogo znacajnije teme,sto je i sustina ovog foruma.Bolje nek ostane ovako,a Banjalucki,Novosadski,Niski i ostali,svojim kvalitativnim razvojem da predju u Arhitektura i urbanizam.


----------



## nixy

Srdjane ne slazem se. Sve o KG je prvobitno bilo otvoreno u Kafani s'namerom da se tu ubacuju vesti vezane za Kragujevac ali upravo koje se ne ticu arhitekture, urbanizma, izgradnje...

Neka se pobrisu nepotrebne teme na kafani, a neka se ubace ove kvalitetnije. Tako je ja mislim najbolje...


----------



## Singidunum

Poenta tih tema nije off topic nego postavljanje gradskih vesti o desavanjima, urbanistickim pitanjima, arhitekturi grada, komunalnim problemima itd. Mozda je najbolje da se zapocnu ponovo unutar arhitektura i urbanizam sekcije ali ovaj put da se izbegava caskanje posto za to vec postoji tema svastara vec da se diskutuje ono sto je i bila prvobitna ideja.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Da li bi bilo u redu kada bih na glavnoj stranici otvorio temu o praćenju gradilišta u BL, s tim da bi se na temi koristio isključivo engleski jezik? Mislim da bi to bila dobra stvar zbog stranaca. Tema bi predstavljala neku vrstu sume onoga što se dešava u gradu. Postavljali bi samo najznačajnije projekte.

I inače, mislim da bi glavnu stranu trebalo rezervisati isključivo za engleski jezik.


----------



## Singidunum

Pa ne na engleskom takve teme idu ovde http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=905 ili ovde http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1282

Evo npr. teme o Beogradu - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758996


----------



## CrazySerb

Pa i tema o Kragujevcu vest postoji...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763298


----------



## nixy

^^ Gle stvarno, ludi Srdjan kako ga ne mrzi sve ovo... Salim se, super...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

nixy said:


> ^^ Gle stvarno, ludi Srdjan kako ga ne mrzi sve ovo... Salim se, super...


Hvala,hvala!
Jbg,malkice sam se potrudio!Valjda ce biti jos projekata i da jos vise "punimo" ovaj thread kvalitetnim projektima i realizacijama.:cheers:


----------



## sale_kg

Ali crni ti Srki stavi ovih mall-ova i marketa...:lol: Od toga ako 5 budu bice dobro...:lol:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lepo kazes.Prosle godine je to mnogo drugacije izgledalo.Sad samo jedan da krene (Tus,Merkur,Supernova,Tempo,...) bice super.


----------



## Singidunum

Jan je objavio podatak da su u poslednjih mesec dana SSC posećivali ljudi iz svih država sveta osim Sijere Leone, Čada, Severne Koreje, Zapadne Sahare i Centralnoafričke Republike. :cheers:


----------



## sale_kg

^^A Pyongyang danas na baneru? :lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

Ima li smisla prebaciti topike o supermarketima i stadionima & arenama iz foruma o "projektima i izgradnji" u forum za "infrastrukturu"?


----------



## ivicasu

^^ Ne vidim kakve veze ima ni jedno ni drugo sa infrastrukturom.


----------



## CrazySerb

Pa, mogli bi reci da supermarketi i trzni centri imaju veze sa privredom dok stadioni i arene imaju veze sa sportskom infrastrukturom gradova.

Ovako, medju temama koje se mahom bave pracenjem gradilista u pojedinim gradovima (Novi Sad) i regionima (Pomoravlje), kao i nekim vecim projektima (Avala toranj i kragujevacka Plaza) malo bodu oci


----------



## Singidunum

Pa i te teme se bave izgradnjom samo posto se manje-vise jedino supermarketi i grade onda je to izdvojeno


----------



## geronimo_rs

Je li za ocekivati da cemo i mi imati posebne podforume za Beograd, Podgoricu i Banjaluku?


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^ Mislim da bi se time samo zakomplikovala situacija.

Ti gradovi dobiju podforume, pa se javi Novi Sad: "Hocemo i mi svoj podforum, mi smo glavni grad autonomne pokrajne!", posle Subotica: "Necemo mi da budemo gori od Novog Sada.", posle Kragujevac: "Subotica je manji grad od KGa, a ima svoj podforum... 'ocemo i mi!", a Nislije: "Nis je veci i od Kragujevca. Nije vazno sto imamo 2 posta mesecno, ali hocemo podforum!", i tako dalje...


----------



## nixy

Hocemo i mi podforum!


----------



## geronimo_rs

Beograd, Podgorica i Banjaluka se nekako namecu sami od sebe. Mozda bi za pocetak samo ta tri grada trebala dobiti podforume, a kasnije i Novi Sad i Kragujevac.


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Sto se mene tice, mislim da je ovako organizovan forum, za sada i vise nego funkcionalan. Trenutno nista ne bih dirao, sto ne znaci da ne treba.


----------



## nixy

Najbolje onda da se svi ostali zakljucaju i da se preimenuje forum iz Serbian u Belgrade forum... Ne kapiram sta fali ovako?


----------



## geronimo_rs

Nisam rekao da nesto fali. Mislio sam da ce neki gradovi dobiti svoje podforume zato sto je to sad moda u ostalim evropskim podforumima na SSC-u. Pogledajte malo rumunski, bugarski, hrvatski, itd.


----------



## nixy

Moda? Interesantno...

Ako cemo tako, na nasem forumu od gradova najvise je registrovanih Kragujevcana. To je takodje rezultat i broja postova na nasem thread-u. Pa me sad interesuje koji su to uslovi za dobijanje svojih podforuma. Ako je moda, zar moda postoji samo u Beogradu?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Ako gledamo ukupan broj threadova,ovakva je situacija:
Beograd,Kragujevac,Banja Luka,Podgorica,pa ostali.A najveci broj clanova,postova belezi Kragujevacka ekipa,tako da ako jedan od gradova dobije svoj podforum,automatski bi to trebalo dobiti i Kragujevac.
A posle sledi prica i drugih gradova,a sto ne i mi.
Tako da ili svi,ili niko.(naravno veci gradovi)


----------



## geronimo_rs

Moracu preformulisati pitanje.

Kakve su sanse da se Banjaluka raskomoti na svom podforumu? Sa projektima poput novog stadiona, nebodera u ul. Olimpijskih pobjednika (Vladin, Integralov, te svi nadolazeci), masom trznih centara, predstavnistava, novih konzulata (buducih ambasada), tranzitnih (auto)puteva i generalno novih ulica, novih stambenih naselja, i masom ostalih projekata cije vrijeme dolazi i vec je doslo, mislim da to ne bi bio nimalo glup potez.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nikakve.
Ja sam apsolutno protiv odvojenih foruma tako da nista od toga posto je moja rec zadnja:yes:

Mislim da nista ne fali trenutnom uredjenju foruma.


----------



## Singidunum

Neka za sad. Gradske podforume imaju oni gradovi u kojima se nesto konkretno i znacajno zida a kada to nije slucaj onda se diskutuje o raznim drugim stvarima kao u podforumu Atine. Eventualno u buducnosti bi mogli da otvorimo Beograd, Šumadija i jug, Vojvodina, Republika Srpska i Crna Gora ali nikako sada, nego kad prođe kriza (bilo svetska, bilo ova naša večna).

A cak i da se zabrani bilo sta osim tema u izgradnju verovatno bi izgledalo ovako pusto http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1978


----------



## Ban.BL

Moze li ovaj moj thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=35561890#post35561890 da se preimenuje iz 

Сана| Sana u Сана | Sana (pogrijesio sam s razmakom)


----------



## ivicasu

E da, nije da nam je teško da preimenujemo teme...mislim tu smo da pomognemo...ali kako to da nikome nije palo na pamet da etituje prvi post i lepo ispravi naslov ?


----------



## Johnny_kgc

ivicasu said:


> E da, nije da nam je teško da preimenujemo teme...mislim tu smo da pomognemo...ali kako to da nikome nije palo na pamet da etituje prvi post i lepo ispravi naslov ?


Mozda zato sto sam ja nekoliko puta pokusao da ispravim naslov ovog threada, ali nisam uspeo. 
Hteo sam da "Kragujevac" napisem Caps Lock-om, posto je to nepisano pravilo na SSC forumu. Medjutim, kada ispravim, pravilan naziv threada se pojavi u zaglavlju prvog posta, ali se ne promeni i naziv u podforumu "Projekti i izgradnja". :?


----------



## Singidunum

^^
Da tacno, kad ides na edit posle nekog vremena od otvaranja teme vise se ne menja njen naslov vec samo naslov prvog posta.


----------



## Ban.BL

Do kad je zatvorena politika?


----------



## Singidunum

Thread "Politika" is closed until the forum "Projekti i izgradnja" surpasses the forum "Kafana" in number of posts again.

Translation of this post : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35633796&postcount=1495


----------



## Ban.BL

a ti si to ozbiljno mislio


----------



## sale_kg

A zasto sve evropske zemlje nisu u Euroscrapers-ima? Trazim thread za Torino i treba mi sat vremena dok ukapiram gde je... Zasto su neke zemlje odvojene?


----------



## nixy

Zato sto ih ima mnoooogo vise...


----------



## Singidunum

sale_kg said:


> A zasto sve evropske zemlje nisu u Euroscrapers-ima? Trazim thread za Torino i treba mi sat vremena dok ukapiram gde je... Zasto su neke zemlje odvojene?


Zato sto su Spanija, Poljska, Britanija, Holandija, Portugalija, Italija i Rusija zemlje sa velikom gradjevinskom aktivnoscu na polju oblakodera a i forumi su im izuzetno veliki. Spanski i poljski forumi su pojedinacno veci od svih Euroscrapers foruma zajedno npr.


----------



## nixy

Boze zdravlje, za jedno 20 godina ce valjda biti i kod nas tako... :/


----------



## Singidunum

Nije uvek povezano sa nivoom gradnje. Npr. nemački forum je mali i krajnje neozbiljan a zna se kakva je nemačka ekonomija. S druge strane u Portugaliji se ne zida ništa značajno ali su oni forum pretvorili maltene u chat stranu. Međutim uglavnom je odgovarajući odnos.


----------



## sale_kg

Pa koji je forum na Euroscrapersima po tebi najbolji,najpraceniji i najorganizovaniji?


----------



## CrazySerb

Nordic & Baltic forum, kao jedan od najstarijih, je po meni najbolji.


----------



## sale_kg

Njih i ne pratim bas... Samo stadione...:lol: Ne volim kada ih ima vise na podforumu...
A Ukrajinski recimo? Oni imaju dosta projekata po gradovima...


----------



## Vrachar

Singidunum said:


> S druge strane u Portugaliji se ne zida ništa značajno ali su oni forum pretvorili maltene u chat stranu.


Neće biti baš da se ništa značajno ne zida u Portugalu. Ovaj forum je ispratio gradnju metroa u Portu, što je jedan od razloga kako sam ga pronašao na netu.


----------



## sale_kg

Vrachar said:


> Neće biti baš da se ništa značajno ne zida u Portugalu. Ovaj forum je ispratio gradnju metroa u Portu, što je jedan od razloga kako sam ga pronašao na netu.


Samo da znas,ja ne idem kod njih na forum... Imamo tebe,pa tebe pitam...


----------



## Singidunum

Vrachar said:


> Neće biti baš da se ništa značajno ne zida u Portugalu. Ovaj forum je ispratio gradnju metroa u Portu, što je jedan od razloga kako sam ga pronašao na netu.


Ali generalno moraš priznati da ima i puno chit-chata, onaj tip koji se vidi recimo i na hrvatskom forumu kad sto ljudi ostavlja odgovor za redom pa onda se međusobno ispričaju o tim svojim odgovrima pa opet neko postavi update i u krug i tako na svakoj temi :lol: A metro što su napravili, to OK ali se tamo oblakoderi ne zidaju, na to sam mislio.

Ne znam koji je najbolji forum unutar Euroscrapersa. Nije sve u količini postova, npr. Belorusi su striktno on-topic, čak nema ni ono jao što je lepo, hvala za update i sl. nego postavljaju vesti i slike pa im je forum minijaturan. Albanski je malo haotičan. Belgijski je čini mi se dobar mada malo dosadan, retko kad tamo odem jer mi ni sama država nije interesantna. Bugari su se popravili, napravili su novu podelu foruma i mislim da je to pomoglo. Kod Čeha duva promaja, skoro da niko i ne piše nikada osim dva redovna člana - jedan se loži na Nemačku a drugi na teorije zavere. U BiH forumu kad se zabrani politička i offtopic diskusija gotovo i da nema postova. U Grčkoj se slabo šta zanimljivo zida pa na forumu uglavnom vode neku drugu diskusiju. Hrvatska će za par dana razbiti forum na regionalne podforume, videćemo šta će od toga da ispadne. Mađari malo bolji od Čeha ali ništa spektakularno. Nordic & Baltic je nekada bio odličan forum, sigurno najbolji ali sad je prilično dosadan, dok su se svi razdelili na nacionalne forume oni su odbili, ostali zajedno a sad je to malo učmalo. Rumunski se brzo uvećava ali se bojim da su malo preterali sa razdelom foruma. Slovački forum je vrlo dobar posebno je iznenađujuće da su oni napravili tako kvalitetan forum a njihove zapadne komšije nikakav. Slovenački je OK mada ne baš brzorazvijajući ili preterano aktivni, mada možda treba biti realan u očekivanjima od foruma manjih država. Švajcarci su pobegli iz nemačkog foruma ali još su u povoju. Turci imaju veliki forum ali su prilično usporili u poslednje vreme tako da ih svi redom prestižu. Nemci su neozbiljni, forum im je preterano izdeljen a nema sadržaja za razliku od npr. italijanskog koji ima puno sadržaja ali slabu organizaciju. Omiljeno mesto im je Wunderbar, njihova kafana. Ukrajinci su dobri ali im forum ima jednu boljku a to su rusko-ukrajinske svađe bez kraja i početka koje se prožimaju kroz ceo podforum.


----------



## sale_kg

Hvala na izvestaju... :cheers: Na vecinu ovih i ne idem... Imam samo par na koje idem,pa me zanimalo na sta to lici... :cheers:

p.s. nas si izostavio u opisu...:lol:


----------



## Vrachar

sale_kg said:


> Samo da znas,ja ne idem kod njih na forum... Imamo tebe,pa tebe pitam...


 Ma i ja sam proredio odlaske tamo, mada je došlo vreme da oživim neke svoje threadove.



Singidunum said:


> Ali generalno moraš priznati da ima i puno chit-chata, onaj tip koji se vidi recimo i na hrvatskom forumu kad sto ljudi ostavlja odgovor za redom pa onda se međusobno ispričaju o tim svojim odgovrima pa opet neko postavi update i u krug i tako na svakoj temi :lol: A metro što su napravili, to OK ali se tamo oblakoderi ne zidaju, na to sam mislio.


Naravno, to niko ne spori, zato su i nabili toliki broj postova.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Imam problemcic. Zahvaljujuci kvacicama u svom nadimku, ne mogu da se ulogujem na forum sa telefona. A buduci da sam uzeo neko cudo sa wi-fi konekcijom i qwerty tastaturom, volio bih da to promijenim.
Postoji li neki nacim da mi neko od nasih moderatora makne kvacice iz nadimka ili promijeni nadimak u nesto jednostavnije, ili moram da moljakam Jana?


----------



## Bojan9

^^

Nemamo tu 'moć'  Ali možeš da se obratiš Janu(samo podmiti sa više ćevapa nego prošli put  ). A ako ne uspije sa Janom, možeš da pokušaš kod DaiTengu -a.

Edit: Predloži promjenu u nešto drugo- "coska" nekako nema značenje


----------



## Johnny_kgc

raja iz ćoška;36218406 said:


> Imam problemcic. Zahvaljujuci kvacicama u svom nadimku, ne mogu da se ulogujem na forum sa telefona. A buduci da sam uzeo neko cudo sa wi-fi konekcijom i qwerty tastaturom, volio bih da to promijenim.
> Postoji li neki nacim da mi neko od nasih moderatora makne kvacice iz nadimka ili promijeni nadimak u nesto jednostavnije, ili moram da moljakam Jana?


Ma vrati *zippo*... poceo si ponovo da pusis...


----------



## geronimo_rs

Johnny_kgc said:


> Ma vrati *zippo*... poceo si ponovo da pusis...


Nisam. Opet cu pokusati. Treca sreca.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Bojan9 said:


> ^^
> 
> Nemamo tu 'moć'  Ali možeš da se obratiš Janu(samo podmiti sa više ćevapa nego prošli put  ). A ako ne uspije sa Janom, možeš da pokušaš kod DaiTengu -a.
> 
> Edit: Predloži promjenu u nešto drugo- "coska" nekako nema značenje


Zamolio sam DajaTengua da mi promijeni nadimak u Pavle4488. Nisam imao inspiracije, a samo ime je zauzeto. I naravno, podmitio sam ga s cevapima, plus banjaluckom pivom. Vidjecemo.


----------



## sale_kg

Molim moderatore da preimenuju Kraljevo u pracenju gradilista da bude kao i svi drugi thread-ovi... :cheers:


----------



## nixy

I ja molim da se premesti diskusija "Sve o KG" u nov thread u kafani za Kragujevac...


----------



## sale_kg

nixy said:


> I ja molim da se premesti diskusija "Sve o KG" u nov thread u kafani za Kragujevac...


Da se sve spakuje u ovaj nov... Jer nema logike da Sve o KG bude tamo,a Niski tramvaj i BL separe ovamo kad su thread-ovi istog tipa... Ili sve prebacite u Urbanism and city talk ili sve u kafanu...


----------



## Bojan9

Pavle, čestitam na novom nicku! Konačno će moći čo'ek da ti se obrati k'o čo'eku 

Što se Kragujevčana tiče, ovu vašu raspravu ću izbrisati, jer definitivno nije dio ove teme. A poruke neću prebacivati, jer ipak osnivači dvije(sada spojene jedne teme u kafani) nemaju ništa protiv sadašnjeg rasporeda. Za sva ostala pitanja, preporuke, žalbe se obratite ovdje ili preko pp meni ili ostalim moderatorima.


----------



## nixy

Evo ja sam razmisljao nesto sinoc i dosao do jako dobre ideje.

Neka svaki grad koji se redovno azurira (stick-ovan) dobije svoj odeljak. A u njemu ce biti novi thread "Pracenje gradilista" koji ce iskljucivo biti vezan za naziv, dok ce biti i ostalih threadova tipa raznorazni veci projekti, svastara, komunalije...

Ovime bi smo mnogo dobili. Najvise bi smo dobili time da bi rasteretili thread za pracenje gradilista koji recimo u KG slucaju ima preko 7 hiljada postova i totalno je ne pregledan. Ako napravimo nov, nista necemo dobiti jer cemo opet doci u tu situaciju i kada se posle arhivira to niko ni ne gleda sta je radjeno. Ovako imamo za svaki veci projekat poseban thread, a pracenje gradilista ce mnogo duze trajati i bice mnogo preglednije jer ce se samo ticati toga.

Po meni je ovo jako dobra stvar i mnogo bi doprinela boljem kvalitetu i organizaciji na nasem podforumu.

Nemojte ignoristati moj post, napisite da li se slazete ili ne i ako ne, obrazlozite zbog cega... Hvala...


----------



## ivicasu

^^ Ne, obrazloženje: I ovako se jedva ažuriraju teme o gradilištima, KG je jedini svetli primer i možda bi jedino za njega imalo smisla otvarati nešto slično, ali pošto je jedini, onda ipak nema smisla.


----------



## Singidunum

nixy said:


> Evo ja sam razmisljao nesto sinoc i dosao do jako dobre ideje.
> 
> Neka svaki grad koji se redovno azurira (stick-ovan) dobije svoj odeljak. A u njemu ce biti novi thread "Pracenje gradilista" koji ce iskljucivo biti vezan za naziv, dok ce biti i ostalih threadova tipa raznorazni veci projekti, svastara, komunalije...
> 
> Ovime bi smo mnogo dobili. Najvise bi smo dobili time da bi rasteretili thread za pracenje gradilista koji recimo u KG slucaju ima preko 7 hiljada postova i totalno je ne pregledan. Ako napravimo nov, nista necemo dobiti jer cemo opet doci u tu situaciju i kada se posle arhivira to niko ni ne gleda sta je radjeno. Ovako imamo za svaki veci projekat poseban thread, a pracenje gradilista ce mnogo duze trajati i bice mnogo preglednije jer ce se samo ticati toga.
> 
> Po meni je ovo jako dobra stvar i mnogo bi doprinela boljem kvalitetu i organizaciji na nasem podforumu.
> 
> Nemojte ignoristati moj post, napisite da li se slazete ili ne i ako ne, obrazlozite zbog cega... Hvala...


To je dobra ideja za organizaciju gde ima puno velikih gradova i puno nebodera i kapitalnih objekata u izgradnji, forumi poput ruskog ili engleskog. Mi pak nemamo ni jedno ni drugo. Nadam se da bi za jedno godinu dana mogli da otvorimo regionalne forume kao sto je u hrvatskom forumu ali ne za sada. Bili bi Crna Gora, Republika Srpska, Vojvodina, Sumadija i jug, Beograd ali trenutno za tako nesto ne postoji realan razlog jer se ne gradi bas nista kapitalno i jako zanimljivo pa bi bila promaja. Ukoliko smatras da neki projekat prevazilazi okvire grada i da mu je potreban zaseban thread ti slobodno otvori vec sad ali pitanje je da li takvih projekata ima. U skladu sa idejom foruma to bi trebalo da bude neka visoka gradjevina a trenutno se u Srbiji koliko mi je poznato zida samo toranj na Avali. Postoji jos jedna relativno visa zgrada u izgradnji u BL ali ona se vec zavrsava tako da sigurno necemo sad otvarati temu o njoj. Pored toga slabo sta.

Dakle sve u svoje vreme.


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Singidunum said:


> To je dobra ideja za organizaciju gde ima puno velikih gradova i puno nebodera i kapitalnih objekata u izgradnji, forumi poput ruskog ili engleskog. Mi pak nemamo ni jedno ni drugo. Nadam se da bi za jedno godinu dana mogli da otvorimo regionalne forume kao sto je u hrvatskom forumu ali ne za sada. Bili bi Crna Gora, Republika Srpska, Vojvodina, Sumadija i jug, Beograd ali trenutno za tako nesto ne postoji realan razlog jer se ne gradi bas nista kapitalno i jako zanimljivo pa bi bila promaja. Ukoliko smatras da neki projekat prevazilazi okvire grada i da mu je potreban zaseban thread ti slobodno otvori vec sad ali pitanje je da li takvih projekata ima. U skladu sa idejom foruma to bi trebalo da bude neka visoka gradjevina a trenutno se u Srbiji koliko mi je poznato zida samo toranj na Avali. Postoji jos jedna relativno visa zgrada u izgradnji u BL ali ona se vec zavrsava tako da sigurno necemo sad otvarati temu o njoj. Pored toga slabo sta.
> 
> Dakle sve u svoje vreme.


Slazem se...


----------



## CrazySerb

I ja. Dobro je ovako kako je, uopste ne treba otvarati posebne forume za gradove. Eventualno, kad i ako se ukaze potreba, otvariti posebne forume za neke specijalne teme, poput ovog novog za "stare slike i razglednice".


----------



## geronimo_rs

Singidunum said:


> To je dobra ideja za organizaciju gde ima puno velikih gradova i puno nebodera i kapitalnih objekata u izgradnji, forumi poput ruskog ili engleskog. Mi pak nemamo ni jedno ni drugo. Nadam se da bi za jedno godinu dana mogli da otvorimo regionalne forume kao sto je u hrvatskom forumu ali ne za sada. Bili bi Crna Gora, Republika Srpska, Vojvodina, Sumadija i jug, Beograd ali trenutno za tako nesto ne postoji realan razlog jer se ne gradi bas nista kapitalno i jako zanimljivo pa bi bila promaja. Ukoliko smatras da neki projekat prevazilazi okvire grada i da mu je potreban zaseban thread ti slobodno otvori vec sad ali pitanje je da li takvih projekata ima. U skladu sa idejom foruma to bi trebalo da bude neka visoka gradjevina a trenutno se u Srbiji koliko mi je poznato zida samo toranj na Avali. Postoji jos jedna relativno visa zgrada u izgradnji u BL ali ona se vec zavrsava tako da sigurno necemo sad otvarati temu o njoj. Pored toga slabo sta.
> 
> Dakle sve u svoje vreme.


I ja se slazem. Samo, ja bih napravio posebnu sekciju za Sumadiju, a posebnu za Jug. Ali, otom-potom.


----------



## sale_kg

Pavle4488 said:


> I ja se slazem. Samo, ja bih napravio posebnu sekciju za Sumadiju, a posebnu za Jug. Ali, otom-potom.


Kao sto rece,o tom potom...

A definitivno za tim nema potrebe sad,jer se nema sta staviti u regionalne sekcije. Sta-mi cemo za KG napraviti 5 tema (Construction i jos 3,4,5 za posebne projekte) i Cacak,KV,KS,Pomoravlje i ... to je siromasno... A sta ce tek biti u Jug Srbije?! Jednoga dana,za sada nepotrebno...

Ali da nam je tema nepregledna,tu se slazem,i to bas... hno:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Sto se tice nepreglednosti, ja sam vec predlagao da se svako 1000 poruka teme o pracenju gradilista zakljucavaju, arhiviraju, i otvaraju nove. Tako bi dobili na preglednosti i olaksali ljudima koji traze nesto o cemu je vec bilo rijeci.


----------



## Singidunum

Taj sistem odavno vise ne postoji na SSC.


----------



## nixy

^^ Meni je to ruzno jer uzalud onda truda...

Najvise bih voleo lepo kada bi imali svi gradovi svoj forum, pa bi u njemu bilo razlicitih tema, i tako bi smo od jednog pretrpanog dobili dosta manjih tema koje bi se ravnomerno azurilale i bile pregledne.

Ok, ako nema potrebe onda nista. Ja znam kako bih organizovao KG forum da bude odlicno uredjen i organizovan, a verujem da bi i ostali znali za svoj da odrade dobro. No sta je tu je, cujemo se onda do godine za ovo...


----------



## CrazySerb

Ima li ikakve vajde jos uvek drzati "Politiku" pod kljucem?


----------



## Bojan9

A postoji li neki poseban razlog da je vratimo? Nešto se desilo?


----------



## CrazySerb

Pa za sada nista narocito...recimo, neki cova pod imenon Dzo Bajden (zvuci izmisljeno :sly: ) dolazi u posetu sledece nedelje. Ivica Dacic vec najavljuje "haos u gradu"


----------



## ivicasu

^^ Ne može...tj. bilo je nekoliko prilika i javnih poziva kada je svako mogao da menja svoj nick....Druga opcija bi bila da se kontaktiraju gl. administratori, pa ono, ako su voljni da iziđu u susret...


----------



## Borisnifk

Hvala na odgovoru.


----------



## CrazySerb

Svaki put za Novu Godinu/Bozic, administracija daje forumasima priliku da promene ime. Tako, najbolje ti je da sacekas do tada.


----------



## Singidunum

Najverovatnije da više neće biti promene nickova jer je baza sa njima duplirana zbog ovog xl dodatka sajtu (baneri, pogađanja gradova i sl.) pa to čini promenu nickova komplikovanim za admine.


----------



## sale_kg

Jel moze neko da mi docara kako se sa imageshack-a dizu slike a ne samo one thumbnail? Nov sam na imageshack-u ,pa eto... Znam ja da uploadujem i to,ali sta se kopira ovamo na forum?


----------



## Singidunum

Drugi link od ona dva velika koji ti daju je direct link za sliku


----------



## Stelian

Здраво
Is Zemun a city or it is part of Belgrade.And what do people from Zemun and people from Belgrade think about that?
Хвала:cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Stelian said:


> Здраво
> Is Zemun a city or it is part of Belgrade.And what do people from Zemun and people from Belgrade think about that?
> Хвала:cheers:


It is a municipality of Belgrade but it used to be a separate city in history. People of Zemun probably think about that as something special however it is now connected with the rest of Belgrade, there is no gap between Zemun and the rest of the city. The good thing about Zemun is that since it was historically a separate town, they have everything they need in Zemun with no need to go to the city center like in other suburbs.


----------



## Singidunum

uvedeni su tagovi za vimeo, google maps, blip, dailymotion i slideshare



" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">?api=1">


----------



## nixy

Zasto je opcija "Forum Tools" promenjena?

edit... Sad je ok...


----------



## sale_kg

Jel moguce nekako da se prva strana Stadioni i Arene threada sredi i da stalno update-uje kao sto radi Johnny na KG thread-u? Ja bih rado,ali nisam ja stavio prvi post.. :dunno: Jel moguce to nekako?


----------



## Singidunum

Ako osmislis post mogu da ubacim naravno


----------



## Tara_kg

Moderatori, možete li da thread "Next Openings..." iz kafane prebacite u deo "Arhitektura i urbanizam" pošto je tema vezana za urbanizam? Hvala unapred...


----------



## Singidunum

Zar nije vezana za otvaranje novih prodavnica?


----------



## Tara_kg

Singidunum said:


> Zar nije vezana za otvaranje novih prodavnica?


U pravu si. Sorry :cheers: Pošla sam logikom po kojoj su svastare tipa "Sve o KG" i "City Talk" u istoj branshi...


----------



## geronimo_rs

Samo da obavijestim rukovodstvo foruma da sam vratio stari nalog i da mogu blokirati onaj privremeni (Sarajlija). 

Pozdrav i hvala vam na pomoci.


----------



## nixy

:cheers:


----------



## no nickname

Poštovani moderatori,

Meni ništa nije jasno šta se dešava sa mojim nalogom. Kao da neko može da čita šta piše na mom monitoru. Molio bih vas za malo strpljenja, tj. da mi ne blokirate ovaj nalog dok ne vidim o čemu se zapravo radi, budući da je prošli privremeni nalog, na moju molbu, blokiran.

Ima li neko ideju o čemu se radi? Je li moguće da se neki od moderatora igra sa mnom i mijenja mi šifre?

Unaprijed zahvalan,

Pavle


----------



## Singidunum

no nickname said:


> Poštovani moderatori,
> 
> Meni ništa nije jasno šta se dešava sa mojim nalogom. Kao da neko može da čita šta piše na mom monitoru. Molio bih vas za malo strpljenja, tj. da mi ne blokirate ovaj nalog dok ne vidim o čemu se zapravo radi, budući da je prošli privremeni nalog, na moju molbu, blokiran.
> 
> Ima li neko ideju o čemu se radi? Je li moguće da se neki od moderatora igra sa mnom i mijenja mi šifre?
> 
> Unaprijed zahvalan,
> 
> Pavle


Ne razumem, sta opet nije u redu sa nalogom Pavle4488? Ja sam blokirao onaj Sarajlija kako si trazio.

Sifru moze da ti promeni samo Jan a 100% znam da se on ne igra.


----------



## no nickname

Nemam pojma! Kao što rekoh, ništa mi nije jasno. Poslao sam Janku privatnu poruku, pa ću vidjeti kako mi on može pomoći, ako me već ne otjera u peršun što mu opet dosađujem.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Ako nije problem mogli bi da spojimo ovu temu Sumadija sa ovom Sumadija Slike.


Edit:
Hvala.:cheers:


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

kako da obrisem poooost? a jest retardirano mogu samo da editujem ovo sto sam napisao ali ne i da obrisem kompletan post.


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Vrachar

^^
Na ovom forumu ne možeš obrisati post. Edituj ga, izbriši tekst i upiši "edit", "---", "..." ili nešto slično, što će biti signal moderatorima da taj post izbrišu.


----------



## Mali

za moderatore,

zasto ste zakljucali reportazu o putovanju u BiH. zar nije lakse obrisati neprikladne postove i ostaviti normalan svijet da diskutuje.


----------



## ivicasu

^^ Koji crni normalan svet i koja crna normalna diskusija....tema je takva da će kontinualno vući diskusiju u pogrešnom pravcu...da je to obična reportaža ok, ali ovako ne...Odmah da vam kažem, uvek, ali uvek će teme koje imaju u sebi povod za svađu biti zaključavane (sem ako do svađe ne dođe, što je nemoguće)...Ne krivim autora uopšte, niti imam ništa protiv, već morate biti svesni da smo mi na internacionalnom forumu i da te teme imaju pravo svi da pregledaju, pa će tako uvek biti i ljudi kojima one neće odgovarati...


----------



## Mali

znaci izbrisi neprikladne postovo, a one koji su to postovali u briq


----------



## CrazySerb

Pa ceo topik je neprikladan. Nije ovo forum za takve stvari.


----------



## ivicasu

^^ To sam i ja rekao...


----------



## sale_kg

Jel se razmislja mozda o preorganizaciji C/U sekcije ili nekoj promeni jer neki thredovi postaju preglomaznu... :dunno:


----------



## ivicasu

^^ NE! Ne vredi ponovo pokretati temu, ponovo ćemo doći do zaključka da bi jedino KG podforum mogao da se održi, dok bi su ostali zvrjali prazni...Prema tome, kad još nekoliko threadova postane tesno, možda možemo početi razmišljati o tome


----------



## NeilPryde1

I have two questions:

1) I find the Serbian Cyrillic to be fascinating, its indeed type of writing that I do find interesting and wonderful. Now my question is what is the difference with Serbian Cyrillic and other countries in the Balkans, Russia and Bulgaria who do have Cyrillic also?

2)Is Serbia an affordable place to stay in terms of food, restaurants, bars etc. I will be staying there for at least 2-3 weeks ? I will be staying at a 5 star hotel with my girlfriend. I am from New Zealand and I don't believe I need a Visa.

My parents are paying for the airline ticket return so it won't be so bad for both of us.


----------



## cardinals1

Hi NeilPryde1,

difference between Cyrillic alphabets is in characters, among others. Please refer to this article to learn more about the difference. If you want to know more about Serbian Cyrillic alphabet, visit this link for flash animations of each and every Cyrillic character as well as recorded pronunciation.

If you're coming from New Zealand you should be fine in most Balkan countries in terms of living costs. Don't worry about that. Be sure to have a great time and take a lot of photos which you can share with us later when you return home.

P.S. Some commonly used phrases in Serbian.


----------



## chuburac

Vec sam ranije primetio da mi counter broji tek svaki 2. ili 3. post. U cemu je fora?


----------



## sale_kg

chuburac said:


> Vec sam ranije primetio da mi counter broji tek svaki 2. ili 3. post. U cemu je fora?


Pa ne broje se pesimisticki postovi...


----------



## chuburac

veri fani.


----------



## Borisnifk

Postovi u kafani se ne racunaju.


----------



## Bojan9

Da, postovi u kafani(i drugim forumima koje običan gost ne može da vidi) se ne računaju


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

^^

A jest to glupooo, da se racunaju i oni u kafani sad bi imao 600 postova


----------



## Singidunum

A šta ti to znači? Inače lako možemo da sredimo, da ti uvek stoji 0.


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

Vid coveka sto preti postenom narodu. :angel:


----------



## nixy

Grehota...


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Meni je ta promena glupa. Mislim, nick je ono sto te predstavlja na forumu. Zbunim se i kad ljudi promene avatar. 
Mada, ja bih skinuo ovo "c" iz nadimka.


----------



## Floydian

Zamolio bih gospodu moderatore da izbrišu zadnjih nekoliko stranica na temi Cg Kafana! 


Thank you !


----------



## Wuxa

E zna neko kako da stavim sliku na signature??????


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

^^Ne postoji mogucnost stavljanja slika/e u signature.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Pozdrav!
Imao sam mnooogo problema pri otvaranju naloga, potom i pri postavljanju (isprobavanju) slika... Mahom sam sve rešio, ostalo mi je da vas pitam kako se otvara nova tema, pa da konačno pratim aktivno ovaj forum.
Hvala!


----------



## Singidunum

Kliknes na dugme New Thread










Dobrodosao


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Je l' je bas morao da se zakljuca thread Kragujevac 2009?

Odatle koristim par posta za zavrsene projekte u signature i vremenom kada budem dosao do jos boljih slika imacu potrebu da editujem odnosno azuriram post/ove.


----------



## Singidunum

spojicu ga sa onim prethodnim


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Nemoj. I ovako ima dosta materijala i na jednom i na drugom. Izgubicemo preglednost. 
Ako ne moze da se otkljuca, snacicu se na drugi nacin.


----------



## CrazySerb

Sta mislite, jel vreme da dobijemo neku novu sekciju foruma, recimo za autoputeve i magistrale, posebno zbog toga sto se od ove godine ocekuju znatno veca ulaganja u puteve nego do sad - sto u Crnoj Gori i RS, sto u Srbiji.


----------



## sale_kg

CrazySerb said:


> Sta mislite, jel vreme da dobijemo neku novu sekciju foruma, recimo za autoputeve i magistrale, posebno zbog toga sto se od ove godine ocekuju znatno veca ulaganja u puteve nego do sad - sto u Crnoj Gori i RS, sto u Srbiji.


Podrzavam... kay: 
Samo je malo nezgodno organizovati tu sekciju... Tj. kako- koje threadove? 
Eto,ako se usvoji ovo,onda imam predlog za unutrasnju organizaciju...


----------



## Bojan9

Bolje da fino 'sjednemo' i dogovorimo se u kojem pravcu treba da ide organizacija foruma. Dopunjavanjem, ili nekim većim promjenama


----------



## geronimo_rs

u kom smislu vecim promjenama?


----------



## Bojan9

Pa ne znam, kad sjednemo vidjećemo


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Sta mislite, jel vreme da dobijemo neku novu sekciju foruma, recimo za autoputeve i magistrale, posebno zbog toga sto se od ove godine ocekuju znatno veca ulaganja u puteve nego do sad - sto u Crnoj Gori i RS, sto u Srbiji.


To sto Mrka i ostali najavljuju zilion km autoputa ne znaci da ce ista ozbiljno graditi. Kad krenu stvarno nesto da rade a ne da lupaju po novinama mozda bi i mogli da otvorimo sekciju, do tad bi bilo smesno jer bi diskutovali o tome da li se moze povecati brzina vozova sa 35 na 40 km/h ili da li su zakrpili rupe na 10 ili 15 km puta.

Ovo sto kaze Bojan, to smo se ionako dogovorili da otvorimo nove sekcije ali je to bilo pre krize. Bio je plan ako izgradnja jos malo uzme zamaha da bi mogli da prosirimo forum ali posto je situacija takva kakva jeste mislim da bi bilo bespotrebno parcanje u ovom trenutku jer aktivnost ne bi pokrila nove sekcije.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Po kom osnovu se dobija Sticky na sekciji Projekti i Izgradnja?
I zasto se npr. ne otvore novi threadovi poput Zajcarskog (Marillion) ili Jagodinskog (Sawovsky) i sl. nego se sve pakuje u Srbija - izgradnaj zemlje i Pomoravlje - pracenje gradilista?
Sada npr. imam oko 15 postova za Vrsac i moracu da ih pakujem u Srbija - izgradnja zamelje.
Ako bismo mogli da organizujemo neku sekciju za te manje gradove mozda bismo mogli da privucemo vise ljudi iz tih gradova. Sta mislite?


----------



## sale_kg

^^ Ke? Cek,sad cemo da zovemo prevodioca... :lol:


----------



## Johnny_kgc

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Po kom osnovu se dobija Sticky na sekciji Projekti i Izgradnja?


Po broju aktivnih clanova i po broju novih postova. Ako thread zazivi, ako je aktuelan, on postaje sticky. 



> Sada npr. imam oko 15 postova za Vrsac i moracu da ih pakujem u Srbija - izgradnja zamelje.


U ovom trenutku imas 15 postova za Vrsac, ali posle ce kroz taj thread duvati promaja mesec dana, pa ce ponovo jos neki post itd. Po mom misljenju i neki threadovi koji su sada sticky, ne bi trebalo to da budu, a da ne pricam o novom stickovanju.



> Ako bismo mogli da organizujemo neku sekciju za te manje gradove mozda bismo mogli da privucemo vise ljudi iz tih gradova. Sta mislite?


Postoji thread Srbija - izgradnja zemlje. Tu postavljaj sve. Jeste... slazem se da je nepregledno, ali tako je najbolje. Sta ces dobiti ako otvoris thread "Vrsac C/U", kada nemamo (aktivne) clanove iz Vrsca? Nece biti reportaza, onoga zbog cega ovaj forum i postoji.

:cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Johnny_kgc said:


> Postoji thread Srbija - izgradnja zemlje. Tu postavljaj sve. Jeste... slazem se da je nepregledno, ali tako je najbolje. Sta ces dobiti ako otvoris thread "Vrsac C/U", kada nemamo (aktivne) clanove iz Vrsca? Nece biti reportaza, onoga zbog cega ovaj forum i postoji.
> 
> :cheers:


Nisi me mozda razumeo.Necu da otvaram novi thread u sekciji Projekti i Izgradanja.
Vec kao sto kazes zbog preglednosti kao i privlacenja novih forumasa iz tih gradova predlazem da otvorimo podsekciju u sekciji Projekti i Izgradnja.
U toj podsekciji bi se nalazilio gradovi tipa : Kraljevo,Cacak,Jagodina,Krusevac,Vrsac,Zrenjanin,Zajecar,Valjevo,Pozarevac,Smederevo,Sombor,Pancevo,Indjija,Uzice,Vranje.......kao i manji gradovi iz RS i CG.

Time bismo rasteretili glavnu stranu sekcije Projekti i Izgradanja i teme poput ovih bi zavrsile u podsekciji:

ПРИЈЕДОР - праћење градилишта
ЧAЧAК - праћење градилишта
*ЦГ СЈЕВЕР - праћење градилишта*
*И. САРАЈЕВО - праћење градилишта*
ИНЂИЈА и *Војводина*
*Српска - изградња земље*
*И. ХЕРЦЕГОВИНА - праћење градилишта*
СОМБОР - праћење градилишта
БИЈЕЉИНА - праћење градилишта
*ПOMOPABЉE - прaћeњe гpaдилиштa*
ДОБОЈ - праћење градилишта
КРАЉЕВО - праћење градилишта
KРУШЕВАЦ - праћење градилишта
*Србија - изградња земље*

S tim sto bi se gore boldovane teme sacuvale za menje gradove a gradovi srednjih velicina (gore navedeni) bi dobili svoje thredove.

A o privlacenju forumasa...
Npr. ja dolazim iz Zrenjanina i nailazim na thread Zrenjanin -precenje gradilista gde pocinjem aktivno da ucestvujem. Ovako dolazim iz Zrenjanina ne nalazim nista vezano za Zrenjanin i produzavam dalje.Nadam se da si me razumeso sta sam hteo da kazem.Dakle sekcija ostaje ista ali ostvaramo novu podsekciju gde cemo premestiti ove teme i otvoriti jos novih.Sta misle ostali, prvenstveno moderatori?


----------



## sale_kg

Ne filozofiraj!


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

sale_kg said:


> Ne filozofiraj!


Nisi se ni potrudio da procitas sta sam napisao a kazes da filozofiram.hno:

Inace ne pitam se ja tu nista, ne znam zasto sam i dao predlog. Neka ostane sve kao sto je i bilo. Meni ne treba nista vise od KG threada. Zao mi je samo drugih gradova koji ce ostati u senci i zabaceni kao i bez jednog jedinog clana na ovom forumu.

Mislis da sam ja dosao na ovaj forum tako sto sam video da se nesto gradi u Nisu? Ne. Upravo sam se registrovao zato sto sam nasao thread Kragujevac - pracenje gradilista. Da taj thread ne postoji na ovom forumu ne bi ni mene bilo na njemu. Tako se pocinje, a sada kao sto vidis s vremena na vreme ucestvujem na vecini threada.


----------



## Singidunum

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> kao i privlacenja novih forumasa


to admin ne dozvoljava. nove sekcije se otvaraju tek kada postoji aktivnost a ne da bi se ona stvorila.



vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> S tim sto bi se gore boldovane teme sacuvale za menje gradove a gradovi srednjih velicina (gore navedeni) bi dobili svoje thredove.


Salis se? Koje manje gradove? Budimo realni, ni u tim gradovima koje si spomenuo se ne gradi nista a kamoli u jos manjim

Ipak treba imati granicu, pogledajte samo malo unaokolo po forumu pa da vidite kako su se neki zaleteli i napravili tako puno sekcija pa im sada duva promaja.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Singidunum said:


> to admin ne dozvoljava. nove sekcije se otvaraju tek kada postoji aktivnost a ne da bi se ona stvorila.


OK. Cemu onda tamo par threada poput ovog?

ЦГ СЈЕВЕР - праћење градилишта - 80 posta

Trebalo bi onda da se srede par threada tj. spoje sa nekim drugim.


----------



## CrazySerb

Ukrajinci su to jednostavno resili....nazvali su jednu sekciju: "Regioni":










Mogli bi i mi tako nesto "Ostali gradovi", itd.


----------



## Wuxa

Bilo bi dobro i da se Beograd rasparca u novom posebnom thread-u :|


----------



## Bojan9

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> OK. Cemu onda tamo par threada poput ovog?
> 
> ЦГ СЈЕВЕР - праћење градилишта - 80 posta
> 
> Trebalo bi onda da se srede par threada tj. spoje sa nekim drugim.


Ahhh, kvalitet neke teme ne zavisi od broja poruka. Ako pogledaš temu, shvatićeš da je konkretno 'sporna' tema možda tema sa najviše(u procentima) poruka sa slikama gradilišta/gotovih projekata/konkretnih vijesti/planova. To možda više govori o tome da je malo koga briga za to, ali to je druga priča. 
I sa kojom temom bi je spojio? Sa CG Primorje? To je kao da Niš spojiš sa Somborom 

Ovo je prava mjera CG tema, jer je obuhvaćena cijela država, i ne vidim i jedan razlog smanjenja. Podgorica je jedina pravo aktivna tema, Primorje 'mjestimično' (  ) a Sjever je takav kakav je, ali bez njega ne bi moglo, jer se i tamo gradi. Veoma se malo gradi, još manje prati, ali to nije razlog da se tema spaja sa bilo kojom drugom.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Bojan9 said:


> Ahhh, kvalitet neke teme ne zavisi od broja poruka. Ako pogledaš temu, shvatićeš da je konkretno 'sporna' tema možda tema sa najviše(u procentima) poruka sa slikama gradilišta/gotovih projekata/konkretnih vijesti/planova. To možda više govori o tome da je malo koga briga za to, ali to je druga priča.
> I sa kojom temom bi je spojio? Sa CG Primorje? To je kao da Niš spojiš sa Somborom
> 
> Ovo je prava mjera CG tema, jer je obuhvaćena cijela država, i ne vidim i jedan razlog smanjenja. Podgorica je jedina pravo aktivna tema, Primorje 'mjestimično' (  ) a Sjever je takav kakav je, ali bez njega ne bi moglo, jer se i tamo gradi. Veoma se malo gradi, još manje prati, ali to nije razlog da se tema spaja sa bilo kojom drugom.


Tu sam naveo samo kao primer. Nemoj sada da mislis odmah skacem na Crnogorce. Ima tamo jos dosta tema i iz SRB i iz RS koje se trebaju drugacije regulisati.
Uzecu primer Jagodine koja se dosta gradi i koja umesto threada Pomoravlje zasluzuje svoj thread za razliku od npr. CG sever koja bi mogla da se spoji sa CG primorijem i preimenuje. Isto vazi i za pregrst threada na sekciji Projekti i Izgradanja, kad vec ne mogu da dobiju svoju podsekciju.


----------



## Singidunum

Dobro, hvala na sugestijama, razmotricemo.


----------



## Wuxa

Singidunum said:


> Dobro, hvala na sugestijama, razmotricemo.


Daj boze.


----------



## nixy

Ако Београд добије распарчавање, добија и Крагујевац проверено.


----------



## Bojan9

Imaš neku insajdersku informaciju, a ?  Znaš li šta će onda biti sa Novim Sadom? :lol:



vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Tu sam naveo samo kao primer. Nemoj sada da mislis odmah skacem na Crnogorce. Ima tamo jos dosta tema i iz SRB i iz RS koje se trebaju drugacije regulisati.


Nisam shvatio kao udar na Crnogorce, već kao udar na organizaciju CG tema, i tema uopšte, koja je sada na prilično dobrom nivou. I izvini, nemoj zamjeriti(iskreno, bez ironije), ali ne kapiram potrebu za spajanje dvije teme dva kraja potpuno drugačije klime, kulture, arhitekture i sl. I to dolazi od osobe(opet nemoj da se uvrijediš, nije namjera) koja je iz grada koji ima temu za projekat koji se trenutno ne gradi(Plaza) i projekat koji skoro da nije ni u planu(Šumadija toranj).



vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Uzecu primer Jagodine koja se dosta gradi i koja umesto threada Pomoravlje zasluzuje svoj thread za razliku od npr. CG sever koja bi mogla da se spoji sa CG primorijem i preimenuje. Isto vazi i za pregrst threada na sekciji Projekti i Izgradanja, kad vec ne mogu da dobiju svoju podsekciju.


Za CG primorje i sjever sam rekao 
A za Jagodinu... Savovski je, mislim, jedini forumaš iz Jagodine, koji studira u Beogradu. Tema Pomoravlje je čak, ako se dobro sjećam, otvorena na njegovo insistiranje, jer je procijenio da se Jagodina, Paraćin i Ćuprija razvijaju u tom pravcu da bi jednom mogli da postanu jedan grad. Tako je nastala ta tema, da ne bi bilo tri teme za tri grada u kojima se vjerovatno zajedno gradi manje nego u Kragujevcu, i iz kojih je samo on aktivan član. 
Iskreno, tvoje traženje otvaranja mnogo tema mi se čini besmislenim skoro kao i traženje otvaranja zasebnog foruma za CG. Dakle, ljudi, razmislite malo o budućnosti, budite realni. Ne pravi se stadion od 30 hiljada gledalaca za grad kome će 15 hiljada biti dovoljno u narednih 30 godina. Ne otvarati forume na kojima će da furi promaja.

Sve ide nekim prirodnim tokom, ne treba forsirati. I sama Jagodina i njeni projekti su bili samo na temi Srbija- izgradnja zemlje, pa se Savovski oduševio kad je došao i vidio da na toj nekoj strani teme se samo pričalo o Jagodini, i napravio je fino temu za Jagodinu. 

Ne sporim, postoje i neke manje potrebne teme, ali to definitivno nije navedena- CG sjever.


----------



## Johnny_kgc

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Npr. ja dolazim iz Zrenjanina i nailazim na thread Zrenjanin -precenje gradilista gde pocinjem aktivno da ucestvujem. Ovako dolazim iz Zrenjanina ne nalazim nista vezano za Zrenjanin i produzavam dalje.Nadam se da si me razumeso sta sam hteo da kazem.Dakle sekcija ostaje ista ali ostvaramo novu podsekciju gde cemo premestiti ove teme i otvoriti jos novih.Sta misle ostali, prvenstveno moderatori?


Npr. ja dolazim iz Kragujevca... dosao sam ovde novembra 2007. i nisam zatekao nikakav thread o Kragujevcu (ni pracenje gradilista, ni autoindustrija, ni photothread osim 1-2 reportaze), ali nisam produzio dalje. Ostalo je istorija. 

:cheers:


----------



## Bojan9

^^

:cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Bojan9 said:


> Nisam shvatio kao udar na Crnogorce, već kao udar na organizaciju CG tema, i tema uopšte, koja je sada na prilično dobrom nivou.


Ipak organizaciju tema uopste, a ne CG tema.Zato sam i namerno u prethodnom postu podvukao rec *npr.*


> I izvini, nemoj zamjeriti(iskreno, bez ironije), ali ne kapiram potrebu za spajanje dvije teme dva kraja potpuno drugačije klime, kulture, arhitekture i sl.


Ni Zajecar i Uzice nemaju slicnu kulturu,arhitekturu, i sl.
A kada vec pominjes to spajanje severa i juga CG ne vidim tu nista sporno.Cela CG ima oko 500k stanovnika od toga Podgorica pola. Povrsina takodje relativno mala i ne vidim nista cudno da se spoje sever i jug. Tvoje poredjenje sa spajanjem Sobmora i Nisa nije na mestu jer se radi o zemlji koja je 10x veca i po povrsini i po broju stanovnika.
Da mi ne bi prebacivao vise sa CG- sever evo da pomenemo jos koje samostalno  bezpotrebne teme:

И. САРАЈЕВО - праћење градилишта
И. ХЕРЦЕГОВИНА - праћење градилишта 



> I to dolazi od osobe(opet nemoj da se uvrijediš, nije namjera) koja je iz grada koji ima temu za projekat koji se trenutno ne gradi(Plaza)


Plaza kao jedan veliki projekat dobio je svoj zaseban thread. Gradnja je pocela i trajala neki period. Sada je stala. Ali nastavice se po najavama vec ove godine. I vremenom ce zavrsiti kao i tema Avalski toranj. Tu ne vidim nista sporno.


> i projekat koji skoro da nije ni u planu(Šumadija toranj).


Vidim da nisi obratio paznju ali taj thread se sada zove КРАГУЈЕВАЦ - нове куле u kojem se nalaze 3 projekta za visokospratnice. Sumadija je krajnje neozbiljna ali su zato NpCo i City Centar znatno ozbiljniji projekti. Btw i Beograd ima isti thread za visokospratinice i tu takodje ne vidim nista sporno. Kada i Nis,Novi Sad,Podgorica,Banja Luka...budu imali projekte za visokospratnice neka slobodno otvore temu.


> A za Jagodinu... Savovski je, mislim, jedini forumaš iz Jagodine, koji studira u Beogradu. Tema Pomoravlje je čak, ako se dobro sjećam, otvorena na njegovo insistiranje, jer je procijenio da se Jagodina, Paraćin i Ćuprija razvijaju u tom pravcu da bi jednom mogli da postanu jedan grad. Tako je nastala ta tema, da ne bi bilo tri teme za tri grada u kojima se vjerovatno zajedno gradi manje nego u Kragujevcu, i iz kojih je samo on aktivan član.


Tu sam trazio da se izvuce samo Jagodina. Druga dva grada bi ostala u ПOMOPABЉE - прaћeњe гpaдилиштa. U toj temi bi mogli da se nadju i manji gradovi poput Velike Plane,Smederevske Palanke,Svilajnca...


> Iskreno, tvoje traženje otvaranja mnogo tema mi se čini besmislenim skoro kao i traženje otvaranja zasebnog foruma za CG.


Stvarno ne znam kako da ti objasnim da nije nista protiv CG, ali sta da radim. Procitaj moje postove ne prethodnoj strani.


> Dakle, ljudi, razmislite malo o budućnosti, budite realni. Ne pravi se stadion od 30 hiljada gledalaca za grad kome će 15 hiljada biti dovoljno u narednih 30 godina. Ne otvarati forume na kojima će da furi promaja.
> Sve ide nekim prirodnim tokom, ne treba forsirati. I sama Jagodina i njeni projekti su bili samo na temi Srbija- izgradnja zemlje, pa se Savovski oduševio kad je došao i vidio da na toj nekoj strani teme se samo pričalo o Jagodini, i napravio je fino temu za Jagodinu.


OK. Nastavicu da trpam sve u Sbija-Pracenje gradilista a ko voli da gleda onu nepreglednu temu, nek izvoli.


> Ne sporim, postoje i neke manje potrebne teme, ali to definitivno nije navedena- CG sjever.


Ne trazim gasenje teme, vec spajanje dveju tema, kada, opet kazem ne mozemo da napravimo podsekciju za gradove do 100k stanovnika.



Johnny_kgc said:


> Npr. ja dolazim iz Kragujevca... dosao sam ovde novembra 2007. i nisam zatekao nikakav thread o Kragujevcu (ni pracenje gradilista, ni autoindustrija, ni photothread osim 1-2 reportaze), ali nisam produzio dalje. Ostalo je istorija.
> 
> :cheers:


Za to ti svi Kragujevacki forumasi skidamo kapu!:cheers:
Ali pogledaj koji je novi forumas posle tebe (dakle posle 3 godine) otvorio novi thread o svom gradu...


----------



## CrazySerb

Samo polako ljudi, bez nepotrebnog stresa i panike.

Ne znam koliko pratite hrvatski forum, samo cu vam reci da su tamo, tokom slicne re-organizacije, neki ljudi pretili da ce napustiti forum kad je Zagreb dobio svoj zaseban deo a njihovi gradovi nisu. Ne treba nama to

Sto se Beograda tice, na kraju krajeva, tu je fenomenalni Beobuild pa ko voli nek izvoli.


----------



## Singidunum

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> U toj temi bi mogli da se nadju i manji gradovi poput Velike Plane,Smederevske Palanke,Svilajnca...


Mislim da si zaboravio poentu te sekcije *Пројекти и изградња - Пројекти и вести са градилишта*...O kojim projektima bi izvestavao iz Svilajnca (i ko?) molim te?



vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Ne trazim gasenje teme, vec spajanje dveju tema,


A sto tebi toliko smeta ta tema?


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Singidunum said:


> Mislim da si zaboravio poentu te sekcije *Пројекти и изградња - Пројекти и вести са градилишта*...O kojim projektima bi izvestavao iz Svilajnca (i ko?) molim te?


Moj brat od ujaka.Zaludjivao sam ga pre par nedelja kada je bio kod mene.
Ne radi se tu o Svilajncu vec o ostalim vecim gradovima.


> A sto tebi toliko smeta ta tema?


Ne vidim svrhu da ona (kao i jos dosta drugih) budu samostalne na sekciji Projekti i Izgranja sa svojih 5 stranica. Zato sam i predlozio podsekciju. Za takve teme i gradove do 100k stranovika.


----------



## Wuxa

CrazySerb said:


> Ne znam koliko pratite hrvatski forum, samo cu vam reci da su tamo, tokom slicne re-organizacije, neki ljudi pretili da ce napustiti forum kad je Zagreb dobio svoj zaseban deo a njihovi gradovi nisu. Ne treba nama to


Pa nadam se da necete pretiti isto kao Hrvati ako Beograd dobije poseban thread, mislim zasto bi?
Ja sam Singiju predlozio jedno 200 puta da napravi poseban beogradski thread a on mi nije ni odg. :nuts:


----------



## Bojan9

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Ipak organizaciju tema uopste, a ne CG tema.Zato sam i namerno u prethodnom postu podvukao rec *npr.*


Vidio sam da si stavio "npr" _italic_, ali taj primjer nije bio uzoran, a objasnio sam i zašto.



> Ni Zajecar i Uzice nemaju slicnu kulturu,arhitekturu, i sl.
> A kada vec pominjes to spajanje severa i juga CG ne vidim tu nista sporno.Cela CG ima oko 500k stanovnika od toga Podgorica pola. Povrsina takodje relativno mala i ne vidim nista cudno da se spoje sever i jug. Tvoje poredjenje sa spajanjem Sobmora i Nisa nije na mestu jer se radi o zemlji koja je 10x veca i po povrsini i po broju stanovnika.
> Da mi ne bi prebacivao vise sa CG- sever evo da pomenemo jos koje samostalno  bezpotrebne teme:
> 
> И. САРАЈЕВО - праћење градилишта
> И. ХЕРЦЕГОВИНА - праћење градилишта





> Plaza kao jedan veliki projekat dobio je svoj zaseban thread. Gradnja je pocela i trajala neki period. Sada je stala. Ali nastavice se po najavama vec ove godine. I vremenom ce zavrsiti kao i tema Avalski toranj. Tu ne vidim nista sporno.


Ne vidim ništa sporno. I ove teme će se aktivirati  I neke će se toliko razviti da će iz njih nastajati nove(Srbija- izgradnja zemlje. Jagodina je bila prvi primjer, a drugi ćemo vidjeti). I ima još neko projekte za posebne teme, ali jednostavno nije htio da otvara, što ne znači da ne treba da otvaraju ostali 



> Vidim da nisi obratio paznju ali taj thread se sada zove КРАГУЈЕВАЦ - нове куле u kojem se nalaze 3 projekta za visokospratnice. Sumadija je krajnje neozbiljna ali su zato NpCo i City Centar znatno ozbiljniji projekti. Btw i Beograd ima isti thread za visokospratinice i tu takodje ne vidim nista sporno. Kada i Nis,Novi Sad,Podgorica,Banja Luka...budu imali projekte za visokospratnice neka slobodno otvore temu.


Slučajno sam preimenovao temu, pa znam  Ista priča. Teme trenutno mrtve, ali će se aktivirati. Ali, ono što je bitnije- više vidim poentu za postojanje teme CG sjever, И. ХЕРЦЕГОВИНА - праћење градилишта, Pomoravlje(sa Jagodinom, objašnjeno zašto) nego kule, jer se u pomenutim krajevima stvarno nešto dešava, i to kad-tad saznamo, a od kula imamo (za sada) samo prazne priče.



> Tu sam trazio da se izvuce samo Jagodina. Druga dva grada bi ostala u ПOMOPABЉE - прaћeњe гpaдилиштa. U toj temi bi mogli da se nadju i manji gradovi poput Velike Plane,Smederevske Palanke,Svilajnca...


Jagodina razjašnjena.



> Stvarno ne znam kako da ti objasnim da nije nista protiv CG, ali sta da radim. Procitaj moje postove ne prethodnoj strani.


Kako da objasnim da ne shvatam to kao protiv CG? Samo sam tvoju nerazumnost uporedio sa nerazumnošću dijela Cg forumaša. 



> OK. Nastavicu da trpam sve u Sbija-Pracenje gradilista a ko voli da gleda onu nepreglednu temu, nek izvoli.


:cheers:



> Ne trazim gasenje teme, vec spajanje dveju tema, kada, opet kazem ne mozemo da napravimo podsekciju za gradove do 100k stanovnika.


Primjer za spajanje je bio loš. Podsekcija- objašnjeno.


----------



## Ban.BL

obrisano moje pitanje, a nisam vidio odgovor, ako ga je bilo
Zasto je zatvoreno Google&Mi u kafani? Je li to neko pravilo foruma koje ne znam :dunno:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Molim da se obrisu postovi 113 i 114. iz threada slike Kragujevac 2010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=51027181#post51027181

Hvala!


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Molim moderatore da obrisu postove od 113og, pa na dalje u KG photo threadu.
Ocekujte ovakve postove i u drugim threadovima, obzirom da je skoro bilo provokacija i u threadu *BG - Nove kule*. 

Edit - Srki me je preduhitrio. 

Edit 2 - Hvala!


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Je l' nije problem da neko od moderatora postavi ovu i ovu temu ovde?

Edit:

Hvala majstore!:cheers:


----------



## Wuxa

Ja stvarno imam ponovo primedbe na Saleta, ponovo je poceo da me provocira sa mojom uzrecicom ,,pfff,, ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51273671&postcount=4889 )
Dok nije popio ban, bilo ko da je napisao ,,pfff,, u svom postu, Sale je odgovarao sa :lol: smajlijem i podebljanom reci ,,pfff,, i tako mi se ismevao i vise puta ponavljao.
Da li sam na njegovoj ignore listi ili ne, to me savrseno ne zanima, niti trazim odg. od njega vec od moderatora!


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Idemo ovako:


> *Молимо вас да схватите да се учествовањем у раду овог форума обавезујете на поштовање наведених правила*.
> 
> 3) Придржавајте се тематике секције/теме. Поруке које скрећу са теме, *посебно оне које за циљ имају провокацију*, биће премештене или једноставно уклоњене са форума.
> 5) *Спам у било ком облику је строго забрањен*. Налози који буду нарушавали рад форума биће удаљени без двоумљења. Уколико сте уочили спам поруке, молимо вас да обавестите уреднике форума или путем приватних порука или тако што ћете користити формулар за пријављивање до ког се долази преко дугмета


Kada cete konacno smiriti par clanova ovde koji konstantno provociraju? Posle kazete odlaze ljudi sa foruma. Naravno da odlaze. Od danas i zvanicno necu da ulazim na novosadske teme dok se ne uklone dva clana :

1. Fleetwood Brougham
2. NIXIVOJE_NS

Svaka cast odredjenom broju clanova NS threada. Zbog njih sam i do nedavno konstantno pratio taj thread.

Razumem da je coveka ostavila zena i da ima neizlecivih frustracija ali neka to ide da leci na nekom drugom mestu. Ne na ovom podforumu. Sta je on doprineo ovde sa svojih 100 poruka? Da ga " pocesamo za jajca" ili kako on to vec kaze? Ne ulzeci u to sto je clan bio banovan i ponovo registrovan apelujem da im se u najmanju ruku skrene paznja ili cu ja zvanicno napustiti ovaj forum, pa Vi onda uzivajte u njihovim raspustenickim iskompleksiranim off topic komentarima. Ova dva slucaja su jedinstvena od kada sam ja na ovom forumu. Bilo je stlano nekih rasprava ali ovoliko provokacija NIKADA! U zadnjih 24h posle teme Javni gradski prevoz preslo se na KG kafanu gde se izgruvalo preko 5 strana. Mozda ljudi smatraju Kragujevac konkurencijom, pa zele da ga ispljuju na sve moguce nacine. Ne znam, u prazne glave se tesko moze uci. Velika je to problematika.

Ocekujem odgovor Singidunuma ili Bojana ovde javno ili na PM, povodom dalje hronologije gore pomenutih clanova.


----------



## Bojan9

Javni gradski prevoz- na toj temi je _sale_kg_ počeo sa porukom koju je citirao _Fleetwood Brougham_. Kasnije se desila poruka člana _NIXIVOJE_NS_, koja je mogla da prođe neopaženo da su svi reagovali kao _Johnny_kgc_, ili da je samo on reagovao. 

Kragujevačka tema u kafani- Ljudi, ako ste kroz istoriju imali problema sa članom _Fleetwood Brougham_, ne mora da znači da će on sada svakom porukom da provocira. Poruka je bila sasvim na mjestu- bilo je upućeno samo pitanje/predlog. Nije bilo razloga za upoređivanje gradova, jer se na tako nešto nije ni pozivalo. Isto(ali stvarno isto, bez nekih provociranja u poruci) tako može i neko iz KG da napiše nekom iz NSa da NS ima malo/mnogo tema, kao što i _nixy_/_Fleetwood Brougham_/ja možemo da otvorimo sada po 30 tema na forumu, koje mogu da ostanu ako nekog ne vrijeđaju ili ako nisu spam, iako niko neće obraćati pažnju na te teme. To bi bilo poprilično nezrelo od nas, ali šta je tu je, takvi smo, a ne kršimo pravila. Moguće je da bi nas posmatrali u fazonu- evo ova trojica opet smaraju sa temama. Ne kažem da vi iz KGa smarate sa temama, jer iskreno nisam ni obaviješten o aktivnostima bilo koga van Srpskog podforuma. U svakom slučaju, ako KG teme ne smetaju nikom na drugim forumima, želim vam sve najbolje, i da svi na najljepši mogući način shvate predstavljanje vašeg grada, i da ga što više ljudi posjeti. A vi se potrudite da bude/ostane tako.

I niko nije htio da vam zabrani da otvarate teme, već da se u velikoj želji da predstavite svoj grad ne zagubite i stvorite anti-reklamu kod određenog broja ljudi, na šta vi, opet, možete da reagujete kako želite u granicama normale. 

_nixy_/_Fleetwood Brougham_, nadam se da nema frke, uzeo sam vas samo kaoo primjer za otvaranje tema


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Ako bih nekoga hteo staviti na "ignore listu" (ili neko mene), šta to tačno znači? Ne mogu ulaziti u profil dotičnog/e, ili ne mogu videti njegove/njene postove (odn. obrnuto)...?


----------



## Ban.BL

Mogu lise postovi 

143, 144, 146, 161-171 iz Српска - изградња земље | Srpska - construction news , prebaciti na novi thread Laktasi 
Hvala


----------



## Ban.BL

Zatim od 21-29
jer su totalno fulana tema


----------



## Ban.BL

sve sam pobrkao, sad sve to spojite s ovim threadom http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551470


----------



## Bojan9

Je li sad sve ok?


----------



## bijesnivrabac

Пројекти и изградња 67,287
Кафана 70,260

Kафана јесте мјесто за опуштену дискусију, али треба водити рачуна да је ово ипак форум о урбанизму. Дакле, по мом мишљењу, теме о сексу, љубави, описи како смо постали навијачи свог клуба, ТВ станицама, храни, Apple производима и сл. не доприносе ни у којем случају квалитети форума. Постоје форуми и мјеста гдје се окупљају људи заинтересовани за све ове ствари понаособ, а ми се концентришимо на урбанизам!


----------



## Singidunum

bijesnivrabac said:


> Пројекти и изградња 67,287
> Кафана 70,260
> 
> Kафана јесте мјесто за опуштену дискусију, али треба водити рачуна да је ово ипак форум о урбанизму. Дакле, по мом мишљењу, теме о сексу, љубави, описи како смо постали навијачи свог клуба, ТВ станицама, храни, Apple производима и сл. не доприносе ни у којем случају квалитети форума. Постоје форуми и мјеста гдје се окупљају људи заинтересовани за све ове ствари понаособ, а ми се концентришимо на урбанизам!


Слажем се апсолутно. И водили смо рачуна да кафана не пређе по броју постова пројекте и изградњу, зато смо и затворили тему политика која је за ужасно кратко време правила стотине постова и то је функционисало али бојим се да је због кризе, затворених градилишта и зиме мало тога што можемо да урадимо у овом тренутку иако сам и сам приметио да је поново кафана престигла п/и.


----------



## lkm373

Hi, I'm going to be in Montenegro in July, and i wanted to know if anyone here knows how do you get to the ostrog monastery from podgorica, is there a direct bus, do i have to do connections...i know this is the serbian forum but i cant seem to find a montenegrin forum here. ANy help or links would be greatly appreciated.

thank you


----------



## Bob Rock

bijesnivrabac said:


> Пројекти и изградња 67,287
> Кафана 70,260
> 
> Kафана јесте мјесто за опуштену дискусију, али треба водити рачуна да је ово ипак форум о урбанизму. Дакле, по мом мишљењу, теме о сексу, љубави, описи како смо постали навијачи свог клуба, ТВ станицама, храни, Apple производима и сл. не доприносе ни у којем случају квалитети форума. Постоје форуми и мјеста гдје се окупљају људи заинтересовани за све ове ствари понаособ, а ми се концентришимо на урбанизам!


Lepo sto si nabrojao teme u kojima sam ja medju prvim dva, ako su u pitanju broj postova i (mozda i ne namerno) usminkao ih za jednu, da ne bude toliko providno, *Pavle*. Zato su tvoj novi identitet, kao i tvoja namera, vise nego providni.

PS Izigravati sada filozofa, nakon toliko banovanih akaunta i stvari koje si pisao, a sa urbanizmom nista zajedno imali nisu, je vise nego smesno, cak je za zaljenje.
Meni nije, ali ce mozda nekom biti interesantno, da si svoj novi nik napravio (i ako ti stari nije banovan) nakon one privatne mesidz.

:cheers:


----------



## sale_kg

Sto je Ban banovan? :dunno:

edit: aha,provalio... hno:


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Imam problem sa odjavljivanjem... Naime, sistem me sam logout-uje, čim osvežim (refresh-ujem...) ili pređem na novu stranicu. Da li je problem do mreže (koristim javni računar), ili mog naloga (tj. profila, možda sam nešto skrivio?) ili do samog SSC foruma?


----------



## takini

Browser koji koristiš ne prima kolačiće (cookies). To radi u tvom interesu da ne bi neko drugi koristio tvoj nalog.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

^^ 

Hvala!


----------



## bijesnivrabac

Hoćete li razmatrati ovu ideju da se otvaraju nove građevinske teme svako par hiljada postova, ili jednom godišnje kao teme u SSSSlikama?


----------



## Bojan9

^^

Ja sam za.


----------



## Singidunum

Dobra je ideja za to jednom godisnje. Za ovu smo propustili ali eto taman imamo vremena da razradimo detalje do sledece a valjda ce tad i konacno krenuti malo vise gradnje.


----------



## CrazySerb

Mozda bi trebalo zatvarati teme kako dostignu 10k postova tj. jednostavno postanu nepregledne.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Edit : 

Hvala Bojane. :cheers:


----------



## delija90

Hitno brisanje posta sa Beograd thread-a,projekti i razvoj.Videcete vec koji je post u pitanju...


----------



## Wuxa

^^ Ne samo tu, vec i u jos nekim temama.
Boze koji dusevni bolesnici haraju SSC-om hno: :lol:


----------



## delija90

Sad videh...:banned:


----------



## makimax

Moze li jedno ciscenje threada o stadionima,opet je otisao u totalni off.
Hvala.


----------



## bijesnivrabac

Imamo li temu o filmovima i dokumentarcima?


----------



## nixy

bijesnivrabac said:


> Imamo li temu o filmovima i dokumentarcima?


Имамо "Домаћа кинематографија", али се ту ставља све у вези филмова, кинематографије у свету и код нас. Могла би се само преименовати тема рецимо...


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Dusan Napijalo said:


> Molim moderatora da ukloni mojih 5 postova, koje sam ovde greskom stavio.
> Hvala.


Sa teme : Kragujevac - Zabranjeni grad Ili ih jednostavno prebaciti ovde : [Kragujevac] Stare slike | Old photos

Edit :

Kad smo vec tu moze i brisanje poslednja (moja editovana) 3 posta na ovoj stranici.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Šta da radim ja sa dva naloga na SSC? :lol: Mogu li ovaj zadržati, stariji je? :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam ni sto si ga menjao :dunno:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Promijenio sam ga jer mi je ovaj banovan sa podforuma BiH, ali mi je sad žao zato što sam ovaj registrovao 2006. i vezao sam se za njega. Ako može ja bih ovaj zadržao, a sa LordMarshall-om vidio može li mi skinuti ban sa BiH podforuma.

Ja inače imam probem da ne mogu dugo izdržati sa jednim mobilnim telefonom i nadimkom na SSC-u, pa me sad zezaju da pošto me moderatori više ne banuju, počeo sam se samobanovati. :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

A toliko ti prirastao za srce bas BiH forum da si zbog njega promenio nick? :lol:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Nemam pojma.


----------



## CrazySerb

Meni je iskreno glupo to baniranje sa foruma. Cuo sam i da su neki hrvatski forumasi banirani sa naseg - ne znam koji je smisao toga Ako neko provocira, nek se brisu postovi ali blokirati nekom pristup nije bas lepo


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

^^

E, takođe to podržavam.


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Cuo sam i da su neki hrvatski forumasi banirani sa naseg - ne znam koji je smisao toga Ako neko provocira, nek se brisu postovi ali blokirati nekom pristup nije bas lepo


Jeste hoces mozda ti da ides svaki dan da cistis za njima a jedine poruke takvih na ovom forumu su bile vezane za 'lazne cionisticke brojeve zrtava u drugom ratu'...?

Svako ko dodje ovde samo da bi trtljao o politici ne zasluzuje da se oko njega preterano vodi racuna.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Singidunum said:


> Svako ko dodje ovde samo da bi trtljao o politici ne zasluzuje da se oko njega preterano vodi racuna.


:applause:

Banana je iz raja izasla.


----------



## Vrachar

Hvala.


----------



## Singidunum

Obrisano


----------



## CrazySerb

Hvalakay:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Jedna molbica da se ne bi duplirale teme zakljucajte moju temu sa nazivom SRBIJA-Po D.ZAmurovicu (udahni dupoko i udji) 
Jer je sada zemenjuje ona druga,daleko potpunija i bolja....hvala...


----------



## geronimo_rs

Da li bi bilo u redu da se otvori tema o banjalučkom naselju Aleja-centar?










Završena je tek 1/3, još je dosta posla ostalo.


----------



## nixy

Отвори Павле ко ти брани...


----------



## Singidunum

Ako je to neki kapitalni projekat i ako se aktivno gradi otvori


----------



## geronimo_rs

Otvoriću za par dana.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Da se primetiti da je vecina threadova postala chat room. :bash: Dajte ljudi, slikajte nesto, izbacite koji render, vest!

Ugledajte se na KG thread. :tongue3:


----------



## nixy




----------



## delija90

Ako moze jedno manje ciscenje prokletog thread-a ''stadioni i arene''.


----------



## CrazySerb

Ne znam koliko je zaista bio potreban odvojen forum za "inostranstvo", tj. koliko ce biti potreban u buducnosti ? 

Moje licno misljenje je da bi bilo bolje da smo dobili poseban forum za autoputeve recimo.


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Ne znam koliko je zaista bio potreban odvojen forum za "inostranstvo", tj. koliko ce biti potreban u buducnosti ?


Nismo izmislili nista sto vec ne postoji, istu sekciju imaju mnogi forumi, linkovao sam ih, i svuda su uspesni negde i medju najaktivnijim sekcijama. Ne vidim razlog da ne bude uspesan i kod nas. To su specificne teme, potpuno razlicite od turistickih poseta koje idu u reportaze, tu ljudi iz inostranrstva prikazuju svoje gradove a opet nasi clanovi prikazuju gradove i drzave koji su im zanimljivi. Mogu se otvoriti i teme poput "gradski prevoz u svetu" ili "autoputevi u svetu" ili "aerodromi u svetu" kay:



CrazySerb said:


> Moje licno misljenje je da bi bilo bolje da smo dobili poseban forum za autoputeve recimo.


Osim ociglednog razloga protiv (ne grade se nikakvi autoputevi), ne vidim sta ce nam forum za tri teme bez perspektive da ce ih biti vise.


----------



## CrazySerb

Singidunum said:


> Nismo izmislili nista sto vec ne postoji, istu sekciju imaju mnogi forumi, linkovao sam ih, i svuda su uspesni negde i medju najaktivnijim sekcijama. Ne vidim razlog da ne bude uspesan i kod nas. To su specificne teme, potpuno razlicite od turistickih poseta koje idu u reportaze, tu ljudi iz inostranrstva prikazuju svoje gradove a *opet nasi clanovi prikazuju gradove i drzave koji su im zanimljivi. Mogu se otvoriti i teme poput "gradski prevoz u svetu" ili "autoputevi u svetu" ili "aerodromi u svetu"* kay:


Iskreno ne vidim zasto bi se sad ovaj novi forum koristio vise za te svrhe od postojeceg foruma "Arhitektura i urbanizam"?



Singidunum said:


> Osim ociglednog razloga protiv (ne grade se nikakvi autoputevi), ne vidim sta ce nam forum za tri teme bez perspektive da ce ih biti vise.


To sto se danas ne grade, ne znaci da nece sutra
Uostalom, takvi forumi svakako imaju vise od dve-tri teme na poljskom, ruskom ili hrvatskom delu SSC-a.


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Iskreno ne vidim zasto bi se sad ovaj novi forum koristio vise za te svrhe od postojeceg foruma "Arhitektura i urbanizam"


Arhitektura i urbanizam je uopsten forum o arhitekturi a Inostranstvo je za konkretne gradove. Jos se razmisljam gde da ide tema svetsko a nije nase, s jedne strane je uopstena tema a sa druge strane se bavi konkretnim projektima. Videcemo, za sada neka bude cisto predstavljanje gradova. Uostalom ti ljudi koji se trude da predstave svoje gradove nama, treba im dati neko istaknutije mesto od svrstavanja u neki od postojecih foruma jer eto nema gde drugo pa nek pisu tamo negde. Doduse naravno ne sumnjam da ce mi kroz neko vreme neki od onih koji budu pisali u toj sekciji napisati da sam njen unistitelj :lol: Dakle ne mislim da su svi blesavi kad su otvorili takve iste sekcije na svojim forumima niti mislim da ce nam sekcija skoditi.



CrazySerb said:


> To sto se danas ne grade, ne znaci da nece sutra
> Uostalom, takvi forumi svakako imaju vise od dve-tri teme na poljskom, ruskom ili hrvatskom delu SSC-a.


Dobro de, onda otvoricemo i sekciju za puteve (novu centralu SSC optimista ) :cheers: Pored postojećih mogu se otvoriti teme o putu Kragujevac-autoput, slike izgrađenih puteva, da se zaključaju postojeće 3 teme i da se otvore nove odvojeno za autoputeve a odvojeno za ostale, lokalni putevi što bi radili neki npr. putevi Sandzaka o kojima bi pisao edis, UMP, obilaznica. Ne znam za mostove? I treba mi ideja za naziv, ne mogu da smislim prigodan prevod za "cestovna" jer saobraćajna bi obuhvatila previše toga. Možda jednostavno Putevi?


----------



## CrazySerb

Odlicno:cheers:
Moze cisto "Putevi" za sada, dok neko ne smisli nesto bolje.
Takodje, ne treba zatvarati postojece teme, nek ostanu kao opsti forumi za cestovnu infrastrukturu Crnu Gore, Rep. Srpske i Srbije.


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Vidim da su modovi zakljucali "Novi Sad za stormwatchere", verovatno iz brige da stvari ne izmaknu kontroli... Nece. Molim vas, otkljucajte temu, dobra je


----------



## geronimo_rs

Можда да се моја тема Бања Лука - Београд, преко Хрватске пребаци у Путеве?


----------



## geronimo_rs

Hvala.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^

Mozes,ali je bolje da tu temu nazoves primitivizam/primitivci,jer se taj izraz (krkanluk) ne koristi u RS i CG za to sto bi bio predmet tvoje teme.
U Srbiji se taj izraz koristi za prejedanje,u smislu nakrkao si se hrane pa ne mozes da dises,ili dobro se nakrkaj,bas je bio dobar krkanluk i tome slicno...


----------



## Majevčan

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> ^^
> 
> Mozes,ali je bolje da tu temu nazoves primitivizam/primitivci,jer se taj izraz (krkanluk) ne koristi u RS i CG za to sto bi bio predmet tvoje teme.
> *U Srbiji se taj izraz koristi za prejedanje,u smislu nakrkao si se hrane pa ne mozes da dises,ili dobro se nakrkaj,bas je bio dobar krkanluk i tome slicno...*


Sugestija primljena ka znanju.
Pa dobro i kod nas se koristi i u tu svrhu(prejedanje) ali i kad vidis da se neko primitivno ponasa tj. primitivac=seljacina=krkan=krmak=kreten:lol:
Primitivizam i slicno mi zvuci nekako suvise kulturno za ovakav thread

Znaci kod vas u Srbiji se to *iskljucivo* koristi za prejedanje? Nisam to znao.

Dobro, sacekati cu jos, da cujem jos sugestija i od drugih forumasa/moderatora sta misle o ovome....pa onda krece akcija


----------



## Singidunum

Vec postoji tema - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044553


----------



## Majevčan

Dobro, ali je to na HR forumu?


----------



## Singidunum

Krkani ne poznaju granice...


----------



## Majevčan

Ti si zamijenio pojam Krkana i Kozmopolite:lol:


----------



## MasonicStage™

Singidunum said:


> Krkani ne poznaju granice...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Sto ste ugasili NIXIVOJA?????


----------



## Singidunum

Fleetwood Brougham said:


> Sto ste ugasili NIXIVOJA?????


Spamovao je forum reklamama, ima 2 nedelje bana


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Bojim se da kazna ne odgovara "zlocinu"...
Cak i da je spamovao, posto nije ovde od juce, jednostavno upozorenje bi bilo sasvim dovoljno. Ovakva akcija, cudno brzo i efikasno sprovedena, ima kontra efekat. Mislite o tome.


----------



## Singidunum

Fleetwood Brougham said:


> Bojim se da kazna ne odgovara "zlocinu"...
> Cak i da je spamovao, posto nije ovde od juce, jednostavno upozorenje bi bilo sasvim dovoljno. Ovakva akcija, cudno brzo i efikasno sprovedena, ima kontra efekat. Mislite o tome.


Ponovicu, dobio je ban na 2 nedelje a ne permanent ban. Ne vidim zasto bi bas za njega vazila druga pravila? Uostalom posle toga se odmah ponovo registrovao i nastavio sa spamovanjem sa linkom ka svom forumu of Novom Sadu (na svim temama redom od novosadske do beogradske) gde nema moderacije (samo da se registrujem pa da udarim u reklamiranje firme, u psovanje svih redom i opste trolovanje jer nema moderacije, takav forum je sigurno uzivancija kao zivot u Somaliji). Tek kad sam ga drugi put upozorio, prestao je. Znam da je dugo ovde i ne znam zasto je udario u spam ali nije moje da se bavim takvim analizama.

"Cak i da je" - ne nije, ja sam izmislio jer mi je dosadno :|

"ima kontra efekat" - ima efekat da nema spama na forumu tako da je akcija uspesno sprovedena jer je preduzeta sa tacno tim ciljem.

Stvarno ne razumem ovakve poruke, umesto da kazes "ok iako mi je drug, spamovao je, nek se ohladi malo" ti me ubedjujes da sve to nema veze a bez ijednog argumenta, samo zato sto je tvoj drug ti bi me sad u deset postova pravio na budalu...


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Ne bi mi trebalo 10 postova... :lol:
Inace, ne znam Nixivoja, prakticno nikog i ne znam sa SCC (mozda i bolje) ali mi je lik skroz simpatican, trudi se, pa sam zato i reagovao. Ali, i dalje smatram da si preterao. E sad, to sta ja smatram ne vredi ni po lule duvana, tako da.... 


imas pm, da ne duzimo


----------



## nixy

Потпуно оправдан бан.


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Vrlo je interesantno sto si se bas ti javio a ispod imena ti stoji potpis za slican gerilla sajt kakav je Nixivoje pokusao da promovise... Licemerje ili nisi razmisljao? Ili jedno i drugo?


----------



## nixy

У мом потпису може да стоји било шта то је моја ствар. То није тровање тема.


----------



## Majevčan

gdje je onaj thread 'srpska kulturna bastina u inostranstvu' ili tako nesto?


----------



## FutogCORE

Значи не сме никаква реклама у потпис да се ставља?

Озбиљно питам.


----------



## nixy

Наравно да сме. Ако не вређа никог наравно...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Kakve su sanse da se izabere neki novi moderator na ovom podforumu?

Da li je moguce da jedino ovde moze svako da vrslja i da smecari po temama kako mu se cefne?
Na sta to lici?
Ja sam na albanskom delu foruma postavio pre godinu dana tag "Serbia" na kosovskoj temi i u roku od 1 minuta mi je stigao pp gde me upozoravaju da je to bilo poslednji put,inace sledi ban.

IviceSu,apsolutno nikada nema,Bojan se pojavi jednom u mesec dana i nestane,a Singi koji je i jedini realni moderator ne moze sve da stigne,a i u mnogo slucajeva je dosta tolerantan ili ni on nije tu...

Us..a je trebinjska tema,kafana srpske,spam i smece na sve strane...


----------



## geronimo_rs

Бојан и Синги су ту, додуше Синги је редовнији, а Ивица је добио сина, па је вјероватно због тога рјеђе на форуму. Било би добро да изаберемо новог модератора који ће мијењати Ивицу док није ту. 
Мени, овако на прву, пада на памет byM4k5. Момак има све што један модератор треба да има, а при томе и доста искуства (био је администратор на форуму бањалучке Гимназије).

Надам се да му овај мој приједлог неће евентуално одмоћи, с обзиром на форумску праксу, било би ми много криво.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Slazem se da je potreban jos jedan moderator i to na ustrb IviceSu. Covek se koliko sam cuo ozenio i evo vec nekih mislim godinu dana kako nije napisao jedan jedini post na forumu a samim tim ni vrsio posao moderatora.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Pavle4488 said:


> Бојан и Синги су ту, додуше Синги је редовнији, а Ивица је добио сина, па је вјероватно због тога рјеђе на форуму. Било би добро да изаберемо новог модератора који ће мијењати Ивицу док није ту.
> Мени, овако на прву, пада на памет byM4k5. Момак има све што један модератор треба да има, а при томе и доста искуства (био је администратор на форуму бањалучке Гимназије).
> 
> Надам се да му овај мој приједлог неће евентуално одмоћи, с обзиром на форумску праксу, било би ми много криво.


Opa nisam znao da je dobio sina,e pa ovom prilikom mu od srca cestitam:cheers::cheers::cheers:

Ali to opet nema veze sa problemima foruma koji su realni...
U eventualni izbor novog moderatora se ne bih mesao jer me to ne zanima,samo da ga imamo,pa nije vazno koji je...

Ono sto po meni treba da poseduje:

1 Osnovnu kulturu,odredjeno obrazovanje i pismenost.
2 Znanje bar jednog,ako ne i vise stranih jezika,pod ovim ne podrazumevam ove kvazi jezike...
3 Odredjenu dozu objektivnosti i zaintereseovanosti za goruce probleme foruma,kao i predmet foruma u celini.
4 Iskustvo!!!
5 Bar nekoliko odredjenih reportaza sto gradjevinskih sto ovih drugih,plus bilo kakav drugi doprinos forumu.
6 Prisutnost!!!
7 Da se nije vec do sad upustao u prizemne rasprave i kompromitovao na forumu na bilo koji nacin...

I ja zadovoljan...:cheers:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Пардон, добио је преслатку ћеркицу, сина је добио Врачар.


----------



## nixy

Ма људи, само мало организиваности и толеранције и лако ћемо...


----------



## nixy

Провалио сам да сваке године у ово време форум поблесави скроз.


----------



## Bojan9

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> IviceSu,apsolutno nikada nema,*Bojan se pojavi jednom u mesec dana i nestane*,a Singi koji je i jedini realni moderator ne moze sve da stigne,a i u mnogo slucajeva je dosta tolerantan ili ni on nije tu...


Nema me 4-5 dana, i odmah ovo...  Tu sam ja. U poslednja dva mjeseca sam imao par kraćih pauza od interneta. Ali kad imam internet, gledam forum. Ne moram da pišem da bi se to vidjelo


----------



## ivicasu

Pavle4488 said:


> Пардон, добио је преслатку ћеркицу, сина је добио Врачар.


Heh, vidim da si se ispravio 


Nikako da svratim da se lično pohvalim  ....ne nađem slobodnog vremena, u strašnoj sam gužvi, evo i sad se sa posla javio...

Možda ne pišem ništa na forumu, ali pratim, onako, povremeno...

Što se mene tiče, ja sam takođe za novog moderatora...Sigurno još neko vreme neću biti aktivan. :cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Ovom prilikom da ti cestitam za cerkicu! Da je ziva i zdrava! :cheers1:


----------



## Singidunum

Čestitam na prinovi :cheers1:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Је ли само мени форум на шпанском?


----------



## Singidunum

Pavle4488 said:


> Је ли само мени форум на шпанском?


No lo sé :dunno:


----------



## Singidunum

Имаш доле лево да одабереш из падајућег менија енглески или шпански, вероватно си случајно кликнуо на шпански.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Thank you!


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Singidunum said:


> No lo sé :dunno:


----------



## vladygark

Јел постоји неки начин исправим број постова који приказује машина? Ја имам преко 200 постова а машина показује ~ 140. Приметио сам да и други људи имају проблема са тим.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

1. Zar je bitno koliko imas postova? 
2. Nemas preko 200 postova, trenutno imas 143. Postove koje kucas u kafani ne ulaze u brojcanik.
3. Niko drugi nema problema sa tim, a i ne vidim zasto bi imao.


----------



## vladygark

^^

ОК, нисам знао, ајде жив био :cheers:


----------



## ns mod

zasto kad posaljem PM nema je u sent itemsu ????


----------



## geronimo_rs

Немојте ме сад напасти, али...


Шта мислите да отворимо секцију City vs City, гдје би у одређеним категоријама поредили градове сличне величине?

Нпр. Бања Лука-Крагујевац, Крагујевац-Нови Сад, Нови Сад-Ниш, Приједор-Зрењанин, Инђија-Требиње итд.?

Највеће предности једног против другог, градски буџети, киломентри булевара, квкм зелених површина, километри/метри пјешачких зона, близине туристичких одредишта итд.


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Necu te napasti, ali cu te pitati- zasto?
Takve teme se *uvek* zavrse lose. Uvek.


----------



## Bojan9

Sigurno neće svi biti zadovoljni, ali ovo rešenje je objektivno bolje od sadašnjeg i logičan je korak u razvoju naše sekcije foruma


----------



## Majevčan

A kad mozemo ocekivati te promjene?


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Hoce li biti otvoreni novi threadovi za pracenje gradilista ili ostaju ovi sadasnji?


----------



## Singidunum

Ovi sadasnji mogu da budu okosnica, ali kako ce biti vise prostora moci ce da se otvori vise tematskih threadova kay:


----------



## vladygark

Надам се да ће бити нови. Да неко дође са стране и види да имамо 630+ страна на топику о Новом Саду, помислио би да се код нас гради као у Кини, и да тај град заправо није Нови Сад него Пекинг или Шангај.

Било би добро да форумаши буду мало више он-топик, да има више квалитета а мање квантитета.


----------



## Singidunum

Pa onda predlazes da otvorimo nove teme da se neko slucajno ne bi prevario i pobrkao Sangaj i Novi Sad?


----------



## vladygark

^^

Знаш шта сам мислио. Можеш закључати старе топике и преместити их у архиву и отворити нове, а и не мораш. Можда је време за нови почетак. У сваком случају толики број постова/страна по мом мишљењу разара смисао теме.


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Singidunum said:


> Pa onda predlazes da otvorimo nove teme da se neko slucajno ne bi prevario i pobrkao Sangaj i Novi Sad?


Vrlo klizavo pitanje... Sangaj je deo NS:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Šangaj


----------



## Singidunum

:lol:


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Pazi, Sangaj i New York su jedina 2 mesta na svetu za koja znam da imaju ulice obelezene brojevima...


----------



## solaar

Singidunum said:


> Pa onda predlazes da otvorimo nove teme da se neko slucajno ne bi prevario i pobrkao Sangaj i Novi Sad?


jedno pogresno skretanje i umesto u novom sadu za cas si u sangaju


----------



## byM4k5

Pavle4488 said:


> Kada očekujemo promjene?





Majevčan;70040895 said:


> A kad mozemo ocekivati te promjene?


----------



## Singidunum

Evo danas je izašla statistika, to sam čekao. Odmah smo iza Ukrajinaca po broju novih postova u poslednja tri meseca kay: Sad će biti pokrenuta i procedura za širenje foruma.


----------



## byM4k5

Radi se, radi se...


----------



## Singidunum

Radi se ali ima još posla, admin nije siguran baš kako treba, pa ćemo zamoliti ruskog moda da uradi kodiranje kako bi sve bilo lepo. Nadam se da neće dugo trebati. Onda ćemo prebacivati teme.


----------



## Bez_imena

Smatram da bi tema _Старе слике и разгледнице _ trebala da stoji u forumu _ССССлике_, a ne _Архитектура и урбанизам_


----------



## byM4k5

Singidunum said:


> Radi se ali ima još posla, admin nije siguran baš kako treba, pa ćemo zamoliti ruskog moda da uradi *kodiranje* kako bi sve bilo lepo. Nadam se da neće dugo trebati. Onda ćemo prebacivati teme.


O kakvom kodiranju je riječ? :češkanje-po-glavi:


----------



## Singidunum

byM4k5 said:


> O kakvom kodiranju je riječ? :češkanje-po-glavi:


Nesto oko html, ne znam ni sam gde je zapelo. Sad kucam molbu, pa kad bude.


----------



## micika

Zasto ne iskucate sami? Valjda zna neko od vas html. Svi forumi su tipizirani template-i i na isti nacin se modifikuju.


----------



## Singidunum

Pa zna ruski mod veoma dobro, uradiće on nadam se


----------



## FutogCORE

Rečeno je da će prebaciti za vikend... Kuliraju vas ovi "gore".


----------



## Singidunum

Pa ocigledno nije napisan kod


----------



## micika

Competition is still slow because they code... And so they code... Compile and load... In debbug mode... And so they code... Their brain corode.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Kulira nas Ruski moderator, plus ako dodamo i ovo sto se veceras dogodilo u Moskvi, sumnjam da ce biti raspolozen za kucanje.

No, sa druge strane, to prolongiranje ide i nama na ruku. Potrebno je "pocepati" jos thread Primorije i Sprske, a posto sam upravo seo za kompom, tesko da ce to biti gotovo veceras obzirom da imam da kacim neke stvari na pojedinim temama.


----------



## micika

Vlado , inzenjeru informatike , sedi i otkucaj ti to.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Davno zavrsena skola, zaboravilo se. :lol:


----------



## byM4k5

byM4k5 said:


> Radi se, radi se...


^^ January 18th, 2011, 08:54 PM

Bogami, ovi Rusi nas opet izdadoše.


----------



## micika

Ja sam se sad navikao na ovakvo izdanje foruma , bilo bi mi cudno da se promeni.  Protiv promena!


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

byM4k5 said:


> Bogami, ovi Rusi nas opet izdadoše.


Nije imao vremena proslog vikenda i videce da odradi ovog. Videcemo koliko mu je za verovati.


----------



## Singidunum

Stvar je u tome da on zna tacno sta treba da uradi. Pretpostavljam da bi mogli i mi to da uradimo bez problema ali je stvar u tome da nemamo gde unapred da proverimo da li radi.


----------



## byM4k5

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Nije imao vremena proslog vikenda i videce da odradi ovog. Videcemo koliko mu je za verovati.


I nema niko drugi to da uradi? Čini mi se da sam vidio da ima više admina na SSC-u.


----------



## byM4k5

Singidunum said:


> Stvar je u tome da on zna tacno sta treba da uradi. Pretpostavljam da bi mogli i mi to da uradimo bez problema ali je stvar u tome da nemamo gde unapred da proverimo da li radi.


Da li ti je problem da saznaš koje su tačno komplikacije u pitanju. Dodavanje podforuma je izuzetno jednostavna operacija. Svega je par podataka obavezno za popuniti (ime, opis, nadforum...).

http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/vb2_manual_cp_addingforums

BTW, sumnjam da iko sem administratora može da mijenja podforume.


----------



## Singidunum

byM4k5 said:


> I nema niko drugi to da uradi? Čini mi se da sam vidio da ima više admina na SSC-u.


Ima više admina ali jednostavno nisu web programeri. Rus nije admin već njihov moderator i on to ume da uradi.



byM4k5 said:


> Da li ti je problem da saznaš koje su tačno komplikacije u pitanju. Dodavanje podforuma je izuzetno jednostavna operacija. Svega je par podataka obavezno za popuniti (ime, opis, nadforum...).
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/vb2_manual_cp_addingforums


Podforumi su kao što možeš primetiti već dodati, ostaje da se uradi linkovanje tako da se smanji broj potrebnih klikova na minimum.



byM4k5 said:


> BTW, sumnjam da iko sem administratora može da mijenja podforume.


Pa dobro ti onda sumnjaj, verovatno imaš neki osnov za to


----------



## micika

byM4k5 said:


> BTW, sumnjam da iko sem administratora može da mijenja podforume.


Pa sta je tu za sumnjanje? Princip svake mreze , ne samo internet je da samo administrator moze menjati strukturu mreze. Forumi su na principu lokalnih mreza i nastali. To nije pitanje ovog foruma nego uopste.

Ako vam je problem da vidite da li to radi dobro , imate emulatore za web programiranje , gde preuzmete lepo kod , odradite sta hocete i probate u njima da li to radi. Radio sam to odavno jos za neku mrezu. Da li moze vbulletin ne znam , ali cini mi se da moze. 

Nista , nema druge , uzmite tutorial , sedite jedno popodne i zavrsite to.


----------



## Singidunum

Ima vbulletin demo ali ne može ništa da se menja od osnovnog, dakle nikakav html i sl. Pritom demo je za vB4 koji ovde još neće da instaliraju.

Inače nije vBulletin komplikovan. Npr. ranije smo imali i u podforumima broj ljudi koji su trenutno online i spisak ljudi koji su online. Ovo drugo su ugasili jer je usporavalo forum a prvo je ostalo da radi do nekog momenta i onda je nestalo. Ja sam tražio da se vrati i oni su tvrdili kako ne može. Na stranu što je već postojalo, ja sam za 5 minuta bukvalno našao šta tačno treba da se uradi, jedan red u kodu da se izmeni, ali tehnički admin se zbog sujete (prethodno sam mu objasnio da nema pojma) nije smilovao da to uradi.


----------



## micika

Singidunum said:


> Ima vbulletin demo ali ne može ništa da se menja od osnovnog, dakle nikakav html i sl. Pritom demo je za vB4 koji ovde još neće da instaliraju.


:nuts: Inace , ne znam ko vam odrzava kompletan forum (DaiTengu?) i sta je sa serverom , ali zastita je ocajna inace. Imam kontakta sa ljudima koji se profesionalno bave zastitom i razbijanjem sifri i odbranom informacija u mrezama. Neke cake su mi pokazali i pre neki dan sam probao , mogu doci do IP-a i mesta logovanja svakog online korisnika. Naravno to ne koristim i necu , jer mi ne treba. Ali moze da naidje bilo koji malo ozbiljniji hacker i ocas posla na homepage-u da stoji :"You have been hacked by Dardania Hack team". :nuts:



> Inače nije vBulletin komplikovan. Npr. ranije smo imali i u podforumima broj ljudi koji su trenutno online i spisak ljudi koji su online. Ovo drugo su ugasili jer je usporavalo forum a prvo je ostalo da radi do nekog momenta i onda je nestalo. Ja sam tražio da se vrati i oni su tvrdili kako ne može. Na stranu što je već postojalo, ja sam za 5 minuta bukvalno našao šta tačno treba da se uradi, jedan red u kodu da se izmeni, ali tehnički admin se zbog sujete (prethodno sam mu objasnio da nema pojma) nije smilovao da to uradi.


:nuts: 

Mogli bi malo da osveze forum , a ne da koriste ovu staru verziju vB , za pocetak.


----------



## Singidunum

Ako hoces mozes mi to poslati na PM, za IP, da mu natrljam posto izmedju ostalog nece da sredi da nam broj karaktera u naslovu threada ne bude ogranicen sto je jako komplikovano za naslove na cirilici. Ruski mod ga je molio godinama da to uradi, nije nesto komplikovano oko unikoda, ali je odustao i ceka vB4 posto ce tamo valjda to biti automatski ispravljeno.


----------



## byM4k5

Singidunum said:


> Podforumi su kao što možeš primetiti već dodati, ostaje da se uradi linkovanje tako da se smanji broj potrebnih klikova na minimum.


Možeš li objasniti o kakvim linkovima je riječ? Kakvo ih linkovanje očekuje?



micika said:


> Pa sta je tu za sumnjanje? Princip svake mreze , ne samo internet je da samo administrator moze menjati strukturu mreze. Forumi su na principu lokalnih mreza i nastali. To nije pitanje ovog foruma nego uopste.


Od svakog pravila postoje izuzeci. Ja sam na primjer modovao phpBB forum, tako da sam omogućavao pristup nekim moderatorima nekim dodatnim funkcijama.


----------



## micika

byM4k5 said:


> Od svakog pravila postoje izuzeci. Ja sam na primjer modovao phpBB forum, tako da sam omogućavao pristup nekim moderatorima nekim dodatnim funkcijama.


Znamo , vec nas je Pavle uputio u to da si bio moderator , bese foruma gimnazije u BL ?  :cheers:


----------



## byM4k5

^^ :yes:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

micika said:


> Ma to je Vlada politicki nestabilne krajeve udelio drugima (da ne kazem "uvalio").


:lol:
Nasao kome da ih uvali,pa Istok/Jug,Jugoistok,Severojug  vec ionako imaju dosta nestabilnog zivlja...


----------



## filip__pg

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Imaj jos jednu sugestiju,da ne bih puno objasnjavao prvo slika :
> 
> Dakle,moze li poput Nordijsko-Baltickog podforuma ispod naseg naziva ispisati malim slovima Srbija, Republika Srpska, Crna Gora...
> 
> E sad ako bi se Crnogorci ljutili zbog samog naziva srpski forum,onda uzeti primer Slovacke sa iste slike,pa napisati diskusija na srpskom jeziku i u produzetku imena ovih zemalja u vidu linka.


Slazem se Vejzik, mislim da definitivno treba ubaciti ispod naziva da stoji Crna Gora. Vrijeme je da se uvaze te sugestije, kad vec ne mozemo da imamo svoj podforum.


----------



## CrazySerb

Na prvoj strani svojih foruma, Rusi i Ukrajinci imaju grbove svojih drzava....da li moze i kod nas nesto tako da se sredi, mozda nakon ove reorganizacije foruma?

Ovako nekako...samo manje naravno.


----------



## solaar

**** no!


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

@Crazy,da je jedan i 'ajd,ali tri (uz to ovo iz tvog posta je mali grb Srbije,koja bi tek guzva bila da je veliki:lol,ne hvala...

Pitanje za one koji znaju,koja je fora sa ovim zutim zvezdicama na pojedinim temama?Ko to kaci i na koji nacin?Primetio sam to sirom SSC-a...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

micika said:


> I meni nekako nema smisla,no kako Vlada kaze. Ono mogli smo i Sombor da stavimo u Sumadija i zapad. Zapadnije je od Kragujevca.


:lol:

Inace ja sam iz geografije ucio da je NP zapadna Srbija.


----------



## Singidunum

To su Rusi prvo dodali i onda i Ukrajinci hteli ali je njima radio admin a ne ruski mod pa zamalo da im se obrise ceo forum tada :lol:


----------



## EagleX

Meni se cini da je podela potpuno realna.

Meni se podela jako dopada, mislim da ce ovaj forum znacajnije da ozivi posle ovih podela i da cemo daleko vise informacija da saznamo.


----------



## Singidunum

Ali Ajatola Zukorlic je protiv te podele


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

A verujem i Ruski moderator. :lol:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Singidunum said:


> To su Rusi prvo dodali i onda i Ukrajinci hteli ali je njima radio admin a ne ruski mod *pa zamalo da im se obrise ceo forum* tada :lol:


Hhahahahahahaha...
Ja mislim da bi Vlada u tom slucaju prokljucao.Jos se secam onog ispada sa tynipic-om...


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> @Crazy,da je jedan i 'ajd,ali tri (uz to ovo iz tvog posta je mali grb Srbije,koja bi tek guzva bila da je veliki:lol,ne hvala...
> 
> Pitanje za one koji znaju,koja je fora sa ovim zutim zvezdicama na pojedinim temama?Ko to kaci i na koji nacin?Primetio sam to sirom SSC-a...


glasas za thread kao za banere i sto vise zvjezdica to je i bolja ocjena


----------



## CrazySerb

Ne kapiram razlog spajanja dve teme o Rijeci...jedna iz licne tj. turisticke perspektive Servitiuma, a druga predstavljanje grada od strane njegovih stanovnika?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Je li ce to sutra cuskije da padaju kad se ruski moderator privoleo poslu?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Hhahahahahahah...
Valja dzaba poginut'

...

Radovi u toku...


----------



## Singidunum

Nije nam niko nista pisao. Vidim da je Приморје na engleskom Vojvodina haha. Nadam se da je to samo work in progress.


----------



## micika

Kod mene se ne vidi tako. To za Crnu Goru uopste nema. :nuts:

edit: Evo sad tek. A dobro sta fali , ionako Crnogoraca u Vojvodini ima hvala Bogu.


----------



## Singidunum

Verovatno sinhronizacija servera, to je ovde uvek problem. Znaci za par sati cemo valjda videti sve konacno.


----------



## makimax

Valjda ce uskladiti uskoro sve......nema stadium i arena threada pa vec 'fata nervoza .


----------



## CrazySerb

Ne znam, iako izgleda logicno, mislim da teme o BG metrou i novom mostu preko Ade ne treba prebacivati. To su teme koje se ticu svih nas a ne samo Beogradjana. Mislim, svakako ce ih finansirati svi gradjani Srbije a ne samo Beograda.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

CrazySerb said:


> Forum "Inostranstvo" takodje moze da ide pod "Fotografija".


Plan je bio da se arhitektura i fotografije objedine u jednu sekciju, kao i jos nesto oko kafane, ali posto ni gornji deo foruma jos nisu zavrsili, gde da ih pitas za ovaj donji. Sacekace to jos neko vreme, mozda par meseci, kako stvari stoje.


----------



## Singidunum

Akcenat u sekciji inostranstvo nije na fotografiji nego na objektu fotografije, tj. arhitekturi, zato se tamo nalazi. Mala je razlika ali je ovo presudilo.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

micika said:


> Lose mislis.


dobro je bar mislim. 
ok zelje RS forumasa se ne ispunjavaju.


----------



## byM4k5

Bad_Hafen said:


> I ja se s ovim slazem, dobro sad tema Bograd meto ne tice se nas drugih previse, ali obilaznica i AP KG-Bat da.


+1.


----------



## byM4k5

Meni se lično nije svidjela ova promjena linkova, pa sam sam sebi napravio modifikaciju. Lijepo je biti sam svoj administrator. 



Download: http://rapidshare.com/files/446476217/serbianScc.user.js

Da bi skripta radila, potrebno je instalirati "Masnog majmuna" i naravno koristiti Firefox.


----------



## byM4k5

Može li preimenovanje ove teme?

Обнова бањалучких фасада

->

БАЊА ЛУКА - обнова фасада | BANJA LUKA - facade restoration


----------



## byM4k5

byM4k5 said:


> Download: http://rapidshare.com/files/446476217/serbianScc.user.js


Updated. Imao sam bug. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/446505073/serbianScc.user.js


----------



## byM4k5

byM4k5 said:


> Može li preimenovanje ove teme?
> 
> Обнова бањалучких фасада
> 
> ->
> 
> БАЊА ЛУКА - обнова фасада | BANJA LUKA - facade restoration


Hvala. 

Elem, kao rezultat ove regionalne podjele, primjetan je veći broj postova u manjim gradovima RS.


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

^^
Isto tako i u sekciji "Jug i istok".. u Krusevackom delu foruma..


----------



## filip__pg

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Samo se plasim da sad ne bude negodovanja zasto je CG ispred RS. :lol:


Hvala na usvojenoj sugestiji :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

:cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Najvise zalbi stizalo iz RS a sad su im obe podsekcije dosta aktivne. Ne mozes da stignes sve da ispratis. :applause:


----------



## solaar

sta ce ti thread za smallville kad je zgrada skoro zavrsena?


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Pravimo arhivu, tu kopiram sav materijal iz KG CU threada i nastavljamo sa pracenjem izgradnje do maja meseca. Bice i nakon zavrsetka jos mnogo, mnogo slika. U svakom slucaju tako je pao dogovor najaktivnijih Kragujevcana kao i ove male promene (koje si video) oko nase podsekcije. Takodje, promenjen je i nacin postavljanja reportaza, kako se iste fotografije ne bi ponavljale na razlicitim thread-ovima. Videces o cemu se radi, koliko vec nakon prve reportaze.


----------



## solaar

hvala na pojasnjenju
:cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Plan je bio da se arhitektura i fotografije objedine u jednu sekciju,


Moja greska. Tako je bilo ranije. 
http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/5572/32911987.png


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Sta je sa temom Lapovo i Batocina?Sto ste je obrisali?hno:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

^^Nismo je obrisali, spojili smo je, pricao sam ti nesto sinoc povodom toga. Sad sam stigao kuci zovem te za par minuta.


----------



## Prijatelj

Neko je rekao da isto puta kliknes kao pre ako hoces da pregledas NS, BG, PG, NI, BL, KG.. e pa bas i nije. Onako samo kliknem refres i vidim sve nove postove za sve gradove. Kliknem na Nis, pogledam, klik na korak nazad i onda sledeci grad. A sad? Sigurno je da ce se broj pregleda smanjiti. Nestade nam Tutitn a taman sam se zainteresovao za izgradnju kod njih. Kolko sam shvatio ovu novu podelu podrzavaju samo oni koji su na njoj radili.


----------



## Singidunum

A sto ne koristis thread subscription? Tako bi ti sve teme koje te interesuju bile natrpane na jednu stranu, a drugi bi videli ovako kako jeste.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

moze li se ime threada ispraviti
Путеви - времеплов| Putevi - trough tim*r *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1248137&page=2


----------



## Singidunum

Dobro promenicu ali mi stvarno nije jasno zasto ljudi tako otvaraju threadove bez sekunda razmisljanja, o preview dugmetu da ne govorimo.

Путеви - времеплов| Putevi - trough timr ima 4 greske, prvo posle времеплов treba razmak, pa onda naslov na engleskom a pise putevi, znaci treba roads, onda trough je rec za korito a kroz se pise through i na kraju timr.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

jbg 
sad kad pogledam vidim sve i jednu gresku


----------



## delija90

Molim da se ovo obrise

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73846967&postcount=2908


----------



## Bad_Hafen

takve opaske salji na PM moderatoru


----------



## CrazySerb

Sta mislite da probamo jedan eksperiment - zakljucavanje Kafane ili barem pojedinih topika na nekih dve nedelje do mesec dana? Previse bezveznih diskusija se vodi dok najvazniji delovi foruma, zbog kojih najveca vecina nas i dolazi ovde, propadaju


----------



## Singidunum

FutogCORE said:


> Moderator kači pornografiju. Nedopustivo... hno:


Ja se izvinjvavam ako je ovo toliko povredilo vasa osecanja (posebno uzimajuci u obzir da nemate zabelezenih postova u tom threadu sa recimo linkom ka 20 igrajucih dojki). Evo obavesticu sada sve clanove da vise ne postavljaju takav sadrzaj koji bi vas mogao uvrediti.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

daj link :lol:


----------



## delija90

CrazySerb said:


> Sta mislite da probamo jedan eksperiment - zakljucavanje Kafane ili barem pojedinih topika na nekih dve nedelje do mesec dana? Previse bezveznih diskusija se vodi dok najvazniji delovi foruma, zbog kojih najveca vecina nas i dolazi ovde, propadaju


kay: Mada ja sam pre za zakljucavanje do daljnjeg.


----------



## Singidunum

Na šta konkretno mislite, kafana je ista kao i pre, nikad i nije bila apoteka. A zatvoriti je? Ne hvala, pa da se sav spam prelije u prave teme.


----------



## FutogCORE

Singidunum said:


> Ja se izvinjvavam ako je ovo toliko povredilo vasa osecanja (posebno uzimajuci u obzir da nemate zabelezenih postova u tom threadu sa recimo linkom ka 20 igrajucih dojki). Evo obavesticu sada sve clanove da vise ne postavljaju takav sadrzaj koji bi vas mogao uvrediti.


Meni je zasmetalo kršenje pravila foruma od strane moderatora. Prosto je neverovatno da neko ko je toliko pametniji od drugih, ko ima moć da briše postove, prebacuje teme i, opet, briše postove, nije pročitao pravilo foruma koje se odnosi na zabranu kačenja pornografije.
Drago mi je što je problem otklonjen i što je dotičnom skrenuta pažnja da to više ne radi. Jeste da opomena nije stigla odakle je trebala, ali je stigla.
Takodje mi izuzetno laska što ste pomno pratili moje postove na temi koja je predmet rasprave.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

FutogCORE said:


> Jeste da opomena nije stigla odakle je *trebala*, ali je stigla.


Daj povedi malo vise racuna o glagolima. Ako vec nesto moram da citam, a napisano je od strane _inteligencije_, pozeljna bi bila dodatna doza elokvencije. Pre par dana takodje gadjanje sa pomocnim glagolom _biti_. Umesto _bih_ u prvom licu jednine napisao si _bi_. Ako ne mozes da savladas neke osnove, nazad u klupu. Posle toga mozemo da pricamo.


----------



## FutogCORE

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Daj povedi malo vise racuna o glagolima. Ako vec nesto moram da citam, a napisano je od strane _inteligencije_, pozeljna bi bila dodatna doza elokvencije. Pre par dana takodje gadjanje sa pomocnim glagolom _biti_. Umesto _bih_ u prvom licu jednine napisao si _bi_. Ako ne mozes da savladas neke osnove, nazad u klupu. Posle toga mozemo da pricamo.


Bolje ne počinji.  Kad god si krenuo da se raspravljaš sa mnom, brisani su ti postovi. Ne ukopavaj se još više. Ti si moderator, sećaš se? A klupu sam, kad je bilo vreme za to, zamenio amfiteatrom. Jesi video to nekad?

@Singidunum - Zanimljivo je da si quotovao post koji si obrisao. Zašto ga nisi ostavio, kad već citiraš? Lako je sve okrenuti na zajebanciju, ali podsećam te da postoje razni instrumenti kojima se može skrenuti pažnja na nepravilnosti. Ako se već nešto i desilo, ostavi se post i vidi se kome je kritika bila upućena. Izuzetno nekorektno sa tvoje strane. hno:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^ajmo curke smirite se.


----------



## FutogCORE

Inače, dobio sam infraction zbog posta na temi "Huligani i navijači", u kojem sam citirao Napoleona i naveo jednu njegovu čuvenu misao. 

U normalnom svetu je normalno kritički se odnositi prema pogubnim pojavama u društvu i delovanjem istih. Strašno mi je žao što rasturam nečije klinačke fantazije.


----------



## Singidunum

Infraction si dobio zbog prijave drugog clana kog si uvredio tim poredjenjem sa magarcima.


----------



## FutogCORE

Ja sam poredio jednu negativnu društvenu pojavu sa magarcima, nikoga lično. Niko ozbiljan me ne bi opomenuo zbog toga.


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Singidunum said:


> Infraction si dobio zbog prijave drugog clana kog si uvredio tim poredjenjem sa magarcima.



Dakle, sledeci put kad neko bude citirao neku mudru misao, izreku ili poslovicu...neka stavi "svaka slicnost sa stvarnim osobama i okolnostima je slucajna" jer bi "neko" mozda mogao da se uvredi... jao jao... ala smo politicki korektni... :lol:


----------



## podvodni

eto, možda bismo mogli svi da stavimo taj disclaimer u potpis, pa da pišemo opušteno, bez da razmišljamo hoće li se neko prepoznati kad se napiše magarac...


----------



## Singidunum

Zabranjeno je vredjanje direktno ili indirektno. Ako imate jos neko pitanje posaljite na PM.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

FutogCORE said:


> Inače, dobio sam infraction zbog posta na temi "Huligani i navijači", u kojem sam citirao Napoleona i naveo jednu njegovu čuvenu misao.


Nije toliki problem sam citat vec recenica ispod citata. Nisi uvredio jednog clana, vec nekoliko njih na pomenutom threadu. A prijava je stigla od dvoje forumasa.


----------



## stormwatchforever

Singidunum said:


> Zabranjeno je vredjanje direktno ili indirektno. Ako imate jos neko pitanje posaljite na PM.


Hmmm...on dobio infraction ili sta je vec a mene ste onomad banovali sto sam na strasnu uvredu odgovorio mnogo manjom uvredom. Nije posteno.


----------



## Singidunum

stormwatchforever said:


> Hmmm...on dobio infraction ili sta je vec a mene ste onomad banovali sto sam na strasnu uvredu odgovorio mnogo manjom uvredom. Nije posteno.


Mi smo tebe sta? Jesi siguran? Posto po pravilu 13. onda ne bi smeo da postujes :dunno:


----------



## stormwatchforever

Singidunum said:


> Mi smo tebe sta? Jesi siguran? Posto po pravilu 13. onda ne bi smeo da postujes :dunno:


To je i jedini nacin da ispravite gresku donetu tom odlukom, po tom sistemu pola foruma nikada vise ne bi smelo da postuje.


----------



## FutogCORE

Ovde se ljudi banuju zbog sujete, a vidite šta se dešava na bugarskom forumu i prolazi nekažnjeno... hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73557781&postcount=4997



PelasgianSoldier said:


> *Everyone hates Serbia* mate, what do you expect when *Serbs go around killing people* and claiming the entire balkans is theirs? Albanians, Bulgarians, Croats, Bosnians, Slovenians, Hungarians all hate you, and rightfully so. I don't know how Romanians feel about you, so all you have left is Russia and Greece.
> 
> 
> *Serbs are terrorists*, therefore, you deserve nothing but hate, what you give is what you get. Your crimes will never be forgotten.
> 
> 
> Cheers to Bulgarians!


----------



## vladygark

^^

Да то је Шиптар одговорио на мој пост, нисам хтео да га пријавим нема никаквог смисла, а спорити се са Шиптарима још је бесмисленије, не знам само дал можемо некако да се обратимо админу да закључа тај топик на бугарском форуму, топик на коме се систематски крше правила мора бити затворен по правилима овог форума.


----------



## micika

Kakve legendarne diskusije. Uzivanje mi je da citam onaj thread o njihovoj kulturi u okolnim zemljama. 

Ne zna se da li su ludji oni sto serendaju tamo , ili vi sto pokusavate da im objasnite ociglednu cinjenicu - da psihijatar nije skup. hno:


----------



## Vucko




----------



## nixy

Šta je sa forumom u zadnje vreme? Dosta usporeno radi...


----------



## Singidunum

Ubacuju novi hardver


----------



## nixy

Singidunum said:


> Ubacuju novi hardver


----------



## jimmy spong

postoji li razlog zasto su mi pobrisani svi postovi posle 31. marta ?


----------



## Singidunum

Nisu ti pobrisani postovi posle 31. marta nego je tad admin iskljucio obnavljanje search-a jer nesto opet sa hardverom nije u redu


----------



## jimmy spong

onda vjerovatno taj post nije ni poslat na koji sam mislio


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam ali kad ideš na http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=273436 nećeš videti nove postove


----------



## hhouse

Does Partizan have an advanced ticket sale in the city center (or better near the main railway station) where it's possible to buy on Monday (18.04.) the tickets for the game Partizan vs. Crvena Zvezda (23.04.)?


----------



## byM4k5

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75721857#post75721857

Ova "ptičica" je uspjela da na ovoj temi :

- izazove nacionalnu diskusiju,
- vrijeđa i
- spemuje i oftopikuje.

Zrelo za brisanje i ban.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ako moze korigovanje naslova tj. dopuna, ne znam sta se desilo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1357181


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^ Mislim da ima previse karaktera/slova...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ne vjerujem, jer ima jos duzi naslov grahovo glamoč drvar


----------



## Singidunum

Hvala na ispravci


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

sta mislis supermoderatoru da se na ovom forumu nekim pravilnikom ukine bilokakva rasprava na temu politike.. ovdje smo da pricamo o mnogim drugim stvarima da ja znam...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^mislim da je to nemoguce, jer ko ce biti taj koji odredjuje sta je politika?!


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

a uglavnom ove stvari kad se prepucavamo oko drzava, jer ovo je stvarno ruzno i covjek nista pametno ne moze procitati odatle..


----------



## Bad_Hafen

svaka konkretna stvr se moze prijaiti moderaciji


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Taman pomislis to je to - forum je dotakao dno i dublje ne moze, kad ono... wow! Iznenadis se kako su pojedinci uvek spremni da daju novu definiciju dna.

:cheers:


----------



## Vucko

Jos jedan poraz komunista.


----------



## jimmy spong

^^

besmrtna recenica

vezano za predlog 

Ja mislim da su politicke diskusije na ovoj temi izuzev par izuzetaka bilo uz dosta respekta do sada cak i uz sve razlicitosti . E sad neki ljudi ne umiju da prikriju strasti , i rjesenje toga je da se svake uvrede na bilo kom nivou sankcionisu momentalno kako nebi posle bilo jeste , nije i slicno. Mozda neko zeli raspravljati o politici u globalu ? Nikad se ne zna. 

Bitno je da diskusije traju uz uvazavanje a da se sankcionise sve sto prelazi u uvrede , i to je sasvim dovoljno i izvodivo , medjutim nikako ne mogu da se otrgnem utisku da moderatora Singidunum apsolutno ne zanima sta se dogadja na forumu , a tek manje mu na pamet pada da nekoga uopste sankcionise


----------



## Vucko

Singi je mozda previse liberalan dok su drugi moderatori zauzeli drugaciji stav pa je zato NS/vojvodina podforum krajnje neaktivan.

Mislim da bi ¨jace¨ moderisanje ovog foruma smanjilo broj aktivnih clanova neverovatno puno.

Problem je sto je ovo Balkan,inace drugi iz Evrope idu na DLM podforum na spamuju dok je to ovde nazalost svakodnevica,zapravo oslikava stanje u drustvu na politickom nivou.


----------



## filip__pg

Lakse je da otvore posebnu temu dje ce se voditi te politicke, medjudrzavne i slicne rasprave. Samo da moderatori tamo ne zalaze jer ce biti previse posla


----------



## nixy

Otvorio ja odavno baš iz tog razloga, i opet ništa...


----------



## Tony Tv

Ako neće moderator, možda hoće administrator. Odavno je vrijeme...


----------



## Dux Uxorum

gently5210 said:


> Singi je mozda previse liberalan dok su drugi moderatori zauzeli drugaciji stav pa je zato NS/vojvodina podforum krajnje neaktivan.
> *
> Mislim da bi ¨jace¨ moderisanje ovog foruma smanjilo broj aktivnih clanova neverovatno puno.*
> 
> Problem je sto je ovo Balkan,inace drugi iz Evrope idu na DLM podforum na spamuju dok je to ovde nazalost svakodnevica,zapravo oslikava stanje u drustvu na politickom nivou.


X 2 

Nekim ljudima treba "cvrsta ruka" izgleda i na forumu, pored pravog zivota. Citava poenta foruma je da se forumasi ukljucuju u kvalitetne diskusije i doprinose nesto da i drugi nauce vise o tim temama (gradovima, arhitekturi, stranim drzavama, o svemu ostalom nevezanom za arhitekturu, itd.). Ovaj forum je davno postao (vjerovatno je uvijek i bio, doduse, cak i kad se nesto gradilo prije recesije) neozbiljan ali to nije problem moderatora nego ucesnika u diskusijama. Ne trebaju moderatori da uce ljude osnovnoj kulturi. Nekim forumasima je ovo ocigledno odlicna prilika za izrazavanje politickih stavova i ispravljanja istorijskih nepravdi, ma sta god time postigli. Ponekad je sve to zanimljivo posmatrati sa strane, kao sociolosko-kulturolski fenomen, a ponekad (sve cesce, nazalost) nije vrijedno ni citanja.


----------



## Majevčan

gently5210 said:


> Singi je mozda previse liberalan dok su drugi moderatori zauzeli drugaciji stav pa je zato NS/vojvodina podforum krajnje neaktivan.
> 
> Mislim da bi ¨jace¨ moderisanje ovog foruma smanjilo broj aktivnih clanova neverovatno puno.
> 
> *Problem je sto je ovo Balkan**,inace drugi iz Evrope idu na DLM podforum na spamuju dok je to ovde nazalost svakodnevica,zapravo oslikava stanje u drustvu na politickom nivou*.


Ajde ti malo na njemacki forum pa da vidis koilko se tamo laprda o politici:lol:


----------



## Vucko

Ali nemci su bolji od balkanaca.


----------



## pop1982

Ma ove svadje su ocekivane,cim je data sloboda formiranja raznih tema.Forum nekome donosi pare,a to se desava maltene svakim nasim klikom i aktiviranjem kakve reklame.Zato su i postavljeni moderatori.Sigurno nisu zbog gradjevinarstva ili arhitekture.Bas ce se dvojica posvadjati zbog nacina gradnje necega ili zbog boje fasade,da ce moderator morati da intervenise .


----------



## gagapg

Ako je diskusija na bilo kom threadu "začinjena" bilo kakvim uvredama 
upućenim nekom od forumaša, to ne treba tolerisati...:nono:

Što se tiče odstupanja od teme, prirodno da se svaka tema (pomalo) 
proširi, ali naravno u granicama (normale).

Što se tiče moderisanja, mislim, da ako moderatori ne postavlaju 
svoje komentare, i ne učestvuju u diskusijama, ne znači da isti 
ne kontrolišu forum...kay:

U zadnje vrijeme forum se prilično uspavao, osim pomalo neke teme 
o gradilištima.


----------



## Singidunum

gagapg said:


> U zadnje vrijeme forum se prilično uspavao, osim pomalo neke teme
> o gradilištima.


Pogresan utisak, presisali smo cak tri evropska foruma sa glavne strane po brzini razvoja, a unutar Euroscrapers jedino je hrvatski forum ispred.

Sto se tice politike, moze i da se otvori i poseban thread ali se preferira da to bude u vreme izbora. Sto se tice uvredljivih postova, ako nisu obrisani onda ne treba da sirite teoriju zavere kako je moderator istog misljenja pa namerno nije hteo da obrise takav post. Jednostavno taj post niko nije primetio i vase je da onda to prijavite ukoliko ocekujete reakciju.


----------



## gagapg

Singidunum said:


> Pogresan utisak, *presisali smo cak tri evropska foruma sa glavne strane po brzini razvoja*, a unutar Euroscrapers jedino je hrvatski forum ispred.
> 
> Sto se tice politike, moze i da se otvori i poseban thread ali se preferira da to bude u vreme izbora. Sto se tice uvredljivih postova,* ako nisu obrisani onda ne treba da sirite teoriju zavere kako je moderator istog misljenja pa namerno nije hteo da obrise takav post.* Jednostavno taj post niko nije primetio i vase je da onda to prijavite ukoliko ocekujete reakciju.




U istinu, slabije zalazim na ostale djelove SSC-a.

Nijesam znao da ima i takvih (teoretičara zavjere)..:lol:

@Singi, postoji li mogućnost da se vidi ukupan broj prijavljenih,
(aktivnih članova) na SSC, na svetskom nivou? 

Baš me zanima...kay:


----------



## Singidunum

Čini mi se da je pre par meseci bilo preko pola miliona članova


----------



## brojač

gagapg said:


> @Singi, postoji li mogućnost da se vidi ukupan broj prijavljenih,
> (aktivnih članova) na SSC, na svetskom nivou?
> 
> Baš me zanima...kay:


imaš na početnoj strani ssc u dnu



> Threads: 683,510, Posts: 44,987,321, Members: 525,477
> Welcome to our newest member, douglas scc


----------



## stormwatchforever

Singidunum said:


> Sto se tice uvredljivih postova, ako nisu obrisani onda ne treba da sirite teoriju zavere kako je moderator istog misljenja pa namerno nije hteo da obrise takav post. Jednostavno taj post niko nije primetio i vase je da onda to prijavite ukoliko ocekujete reakciju.


Ovo apsolutno nije tacno, ja sam x puta prijavljivao takve postove i to bas tebi a oni i dalje stoje iako je od tada proslo vise meseci. Znaci pls samo bez price o nepostojanju dvostrukih arsina posto oni sto se tice ove nase sekcije itekako postoje. Meni si npr dao kaznene bodove kada sam rekao samo da izgleda kako je Beska 1 gradjena kvalitetnije od Beske 2 a na ozbiljne uvrede i vredjanja koja su bila prijavljena nisi uradio nista.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

sta znace oni infraksni? imam 1 koliko mi je potrebno za permanentni ban? neki mi ga londonac zbog par sisa dodijeli..


----------



## vladygark

Mislim da dobijes *in the brig* posle tri infractiona.


----------



## brojač

kad će se neki moderatori prestati iživljavati i lečiti svoje komplekse

Primer:

dozvoljava se nekima da u signature imaju linkove ka nekim sajtovima a meni se to ne dozvoljava. Po kom je to pravilu.

- micika ima developer android
- gentli ima zvezdarsku šumu
- kot behemot ima klub putnika Srbije
- usrejected ima hostelniš
- oroborus ima 5 sajtova o Nišu ni.rs, southserbia.com,gis.ni.rs, 
- durlanista ima hgp.rs
johnny.kgc ima kragujevac krstojevac, kg city, 
a ekliptiko ima beobuild.rs

Zašto se meni briše nsbuild.rs, 

jel to neko ima više prava a neko manje? Jel se tako radi posao moderatora?


----------



## Singidunum

brojač;82299462 said:


> Jel se tako radi posao moderatora?


Ja se izvinjavam što moderatori nisu bili na visini zadatka. Trebalo je ranije da otkriju npr. da je brojač 17. nalog izvesnog Ranka i da ga blokiraju.


----------



## brojač

ja ne pitam to, isto se ne da ni Futogu ni Bodi Tajsonu da ima link ka drugom sajtu, a ovima gore se to dozvoljava. Koji su kriterijumi, pravila. Pretpostavljam da sve što je severno od Save nema ista prava kao ovi ostali. Na to me navode vaši postupci

Na žalost


----------



## brojač

Evo tri posta iznad Alexandar ima 5 linkova ka drugim sajtovima. Zašto važe jedna pravila za jedne forumaše a druga za druge forumaše


----------



## Singidunum

brojač;82300788 said:


> ja ne pitam to


ali ja ti to odgovaram


----------



## brojač

stara fora, ostavi forumaša bez odgovora.


----------



## Singidunum

Da stara fora, ali nije starija od one da kad ti dozvole da dođeš 17. put na forum da ne treba da trpaš prst u oko svima.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Sto volim kad' neko dodje sa ovakvim postom i pravi se nevinasce, kao da su svi zatucani na forumu. :lol:


----------



## brojač

ja nikom ne trpam prst u oko. 

Samo tražim da ista pravila važe za sve. 

Ima nešto jače od mene. Ne trpim nepravdu.

Zato pitam i očekujem normalan odgovor. Ovo odbijanje objašnjenja mi nije dovoljno. Ili nemaš odgovor na moje pitanje. Biće da je to


----------



## brojač

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Sto volim kad' neko dodje sa ovakvim postom i pravi se nevinasce, kao da su svi zatucani na forumu. :lol:


ja stvarno ne razumem šta ti je tu smešno. Zašto može beobuild a ne može nsbuild?


----------



## brojač

ili zašto može djomla da u svakom postu ima gradsubotica. a meni, futogu, itd se ne da isto to pravo.


----------



## Singidunum

brojač;82302368 said:


> ja nikom ne trpam prst u oko.
> 
> Samo tražim da ista pravila važe za sve.
> 
> Ima nešto jače od mene. Ne trpim nepravdu.
> 
> Zato pitam i očekujem normalan odgovor. Ovo odbijanje objašnjenja mi nije dovoljno. Ili nemaš odgovor na moje pitanje. Biće da je to


A jesi li cuo za pravilo koje kaze *13: Re-registering. It's not allowed. Period.* . Ako pises jos uvek na forumu znaci da za tebe ne vazi pravilo koje vazi za sve. Da li je to nepravda?


----------



## brojač

Dragi moderatori. Vaši odgovori mi puno govore. Hvala na objašnjenju.

neću vam više dosađivati


----------



## FutogCORE

Singidunum said:


> A jesi li cuo za pravilo koje kaze *13: Re-registering. It's not allowed. Period.* . Ako pises jos uvek na forumu znaci da za tebe ne vazi pravilo koje vazi za sve. Da li je to nepravda?


Ako je mogao moderator da kači porniće :lol:, pa da mu se oprosti, zašto se pravi problem oko potpisa?


----------



## solaar

Singidunum said:


> A jesi li cuo za pravilo koje kaze *13: Re-registering. It's not allowed. Period.* . Ako pises jos uvek na forumu znaci da za tebe ne vazi pravilo koje vazi za sve. Da li je to nepravda?


Ko odlučuje koja će se pravila i na koga primenjivati?


----------



## Singidunum

solaar said:


> Ko odlučuje koja će se pravila i na koga primenjivati?


Moderatori foruma


----------



## Vucko

Samo banujte one koji imaju vise postova u kafani nego u izgradnji i gotovo!


----------



## nixy

gently5210 said:


> Samo banujte one koji imaju vise postova u kafani nego u izgradnji i gotovo!


:madwife:


----------



## micika

Bravo za odvajanje u okviru kafane. kay:


----------



## Singidunum

Ima i jedno u okviru Šumadije


----------



## micika

Hocete ovako ostaviti ili...?


----------



## Singidunum

Kako?


----------



## micika

Pa hoce li Kragujevac biti "izbacen" u okviru Sumadija i zapad, ili ce biti izbacen ovako na frontpage? Drugim recima - hoce li biti kao pdf za puteve u okviru infrastrukture ili ovako?


----------



## podvodni

opet brljate sa podkategorijama...dokle više sa tim rasparčavanjem... otkako ste onako isparcelisali forum, u 80% foruma više ne zalazim... verujem da nisam jedini...
po svemu sudeći, i kafana će da strada...


----------



## Singidunum

micika said:


> Pa hoce li Kragujevac biti "izbacen" u okviru Sumadija i zapad, ili ce biti izbacen ovako na frontpage? Drugim recima - hoce li biti kao pdf za puteve u okviru infrastrukture ili ovako?


Па ово је линк, а форум се физички налази у оквиру Шумадије.



podvodni said:


> opet brljate sa podkategorijama...dokle više sa tim rasparčavanjem... otkako ste onako isparcelisali forum, u 80% foruma više ne zalazim... verujem da nisam jedini...
> po svemu sudeći, i kafana će da strada...


Рекох већ, да се готово 500.000 порука налази у једној секцији - то је брлог. Коме је организација брљање немам ништа против, имате могућност да кроз http://www.skyscrapercity.com/subscription.php организујете форум по вољи.


----------



## Bez_imena

Ako je Kragujevac tako izbacen onda bi trebali i Novi Sad i Nis. 

Misim da je ipak bolje da se ne izdvaja. 
Kafana je ok.


----------



## Singidunum

Merilo je aktivnost na forumu a ne velicina grada  I na ruskom forumu Jekaterinburg ima najvecu sekciju iako nije najveci grad.


----------



## Bez_imena

Kragujevac bi ostao aktivan bilo da je unutra ili izvan, dok recimo Nis bi sigurno bio aktivniji da se nalazi i spolja.


----------



## Singidunum

E pa tom logikom se ne rukovodi administracija foruma. Prvo aktivnost pa sekcije, tako ovde ide.


----------



## CrazySerb

Ja imam jednu malecku molbu (po cetvrti put) , kad se vec malo reorganizuje forum, mogu li se dve teme o tramvajima i metro sistemima u svetu prebaciti iz foruma "Inostranstvo" u "infrastruktura", tj. gde su i pre bile. Priznajem da ne zvuci bas najlogicnije.

Ne znam, dok ja po prirodi nisam osoba koja voli da tera inat (mada kao i svaka druga Srbenda, znam da se zainatim ) , na tim temama nisam gotovo nista postirao od kako su premestene.

Citam upravo o novom metrou u Alziru, slicna sudbina kao i kod nas, pa bi postirao nesto o tome ali eto, ne da mi se


----------



## vladygark

CrazySerb said:


> Ja imam jednu malecku molbu (po cetvrti put) , kad se vec malo reorganizuje forum, mogu li se dve teme o tramvajima i metro sistemima u svetu prebaciti iz foruma "Inostranstvo" u "infrastruktura", tj. gde su i pre bile. Priznajem da ne zvuci bas najlogicnije.


+1


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Priznajem da ne zvuci bas najlogicnije.


+1 

Ne stvarno, ne vidim da si dao ijedan cak i nategnut argument zasto bismo to uradili.


----------



## vladygark

^^ Npr. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1301851&page=40, sekcija "infrastruktura"?


----------



## EagleX

Ja, nekim cudom, imam preko 2000 posta a juce sam imao do 1900(a od juce nisam imao ni jedan post). Jel to neka greska ili?


----------



## makimax

Samo postovi iz kafane su ostali van brojcanika (kao i uvek).Dok postovi iz sada izdvojenih tema (sport,kultura,drustvo....) su sabrani.Verovatno ce to biti popravljeno.


----------



## micika

Ja bih lepo zamolio moderatore, da ovu temu, koja je po meni, do sada bila jako kvalitetna, prociste malo od parazita, usput dajuci koji ban. Tema je jako kvalitetna sa dosta materijala, i zamolio bih da se omoguci normalno pisanje, nama malobrojnim normalnim ljudima koji tu temu pratimo od njenog nastanka.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=623053&page=208

Hvala.


----------



## Singidunum

Nemam pojma, verovatno je pravio neki medjunarodni incident


----------



## Majevčan

Nego kada se vraca:?


----------



## Vucko

Pricah sa krejzijem juce preko PM-a.Pozdravlja vas sve.Malo je nagrabusio na DLM-u...Tamo je pravo ratiste...


----------



## jimmy spong

Sreća da ja nikad nisam mrdnuo dalje od SRB foruma...


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Šta mu dođe taj "DLM"?


----------



## byM4k5

^^ Međunarodna kafana.


----------



## Majevčan

BeogradskiVESLAČ;86385439 said:


> Šta mu dođe taj "DLM"?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=74


----------



## Bad_Hafen

u DLM-u si nagrabusio ako si Srbin prvenstveno, a zatim ako ne mislis kao Hialri Klinton, jer to se smatra main streamom na DLM-u i drugacija mislljenja nisu dobro dosla. 
Veca je demokratija u Sjevernoj Koreji nego tamo.


----------



## Vucko

Otprilike tako nesto...


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Aaa... O.K., ja mislio "*D*va *l*ista *m*arihuane" ili tako nešto...


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

Bad_Hafen said:


> u DLM-u si nagrabusio ako si Srbin prvenstveno, a zatim ako ne mislis kao Hialri Klinton, jer to se smatra main streamom na DLM-u i drugacija mislljenja nisu dobro dosla.
> Veca je demokratija u Sjevernoj Koreji nego tamo.


A zato je mene Singi nagovarao da idem tamo... Da bi me momentalno banovali pa da me on ne nosi na duši... 

Realno i u našoj kafani je mišljenje Hilari Klinton main stream al ajde...

............................................


----------



## Bad_Hafen

onda ti nisi vidio sta je DLM


----------



## delija90

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86528892&postcount=4343

Брисати


----------



## jimmy spong

Ovo je prava invazija likova sa navijačkih foruma koji zaglave ovdje i ne miču se iz sportskih tema, eventualno stadiona


----------



## delija90

Зашто коментар још није обрисан?


----------



## Singidunum

delija90 said:


> Зашто коментар још није обрисан?


Nisi podmazao gde treba.


----------



## Nemanja034

Menja li se izgled stranice foruma nekad? Planira li se osvezenje dizajna? Ovi plavi kvadrati postadose malo dosadni... Pa sam mislio, kad je Srpski deo podforuma postao toliko dosadan sadrzinom, imajuci u vidu svakodnevno razocarenje temama o izgradnji i kvaziarhitekturi koja se (ne)gradi, i takodje uvedene mere u kafani, koje su uticale na prekomernu dosadu foruma u stilu RRA ono bar da iskoci lepa stranica da me ozari kad ulazim na forum.

I da, video sam negde na nekom vrlo interesantnom forumu, da u okviru smalija postoje gotovi kodovi - sabloni za jutjub i image linkove, bilo bi idealno kad bi se tako nesto dodalo na listu i ovde  Jer stvarno, cemu diskusija? Mnogo lepse gledati klipove koje drugi postavljaju, i umesto kilometarskih postova postaviti komentar u vidu linka za jutjub, cije bi postavljanje bilo olaksano u vidu jednog klika. Jos kad bi mogle i slike da se uploaduju automatski, bez otvaranja photobucket-a, direktno na link, ihhh, milina


----------



## Tony Tv

Singidunum, rasčisti malo poruke na PM, da ti mogu odgovoriti.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## byM4k5

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86792087#post86792087

Može li brisanje trolerskih postova člana PticaNam i svih odgovora na iste?

Hvala.


----------



## CrazySerb

Moze li ko da pocisti citavu petu stranu moje teme o aerodromima? Hvala kay:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

I ja molim da se temeljno ocisti tema sa mapama od teskog smeca koje se tamo natalozilo na poslednjim stranicama...
Hvala


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Sredjeno sve. Doduse, na temi o mapama je bilo dosta posla, obrisano 180 poruka.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Kad lole opletu. :lol:


----------



## Majevčan

Zasto se dopustaju thread-ovi tipa 'Izuvanje cipela u gostima?'? Glupost.
Te, sto bi YU-AMC rekao Mickey Mouse, threadove/pitanja... treba ugurati u Svastaru


----------



## pop1982

Majevčan;87881720 said:


> Zasto se dopustaju thread-ovi tipa 'Izuvanje cipela u gostima?'? Glupost.
> Te, sto bi YU-AMC rekao Mickey Mouse, threadove/pitanja... treba ugurati u Svastaru


Isto tako bi trebalo razne Libije, Sirije i Irane zaključati. Na ovom forumu se izgleda uživa govoreći o ubijanju i ko zna sve čemu, dok je jedna dosta zabavna tema nepoželjna.


----------



## Singidunum

Majevčan;87881720 said:


> Zasto se dopustaju thread-ovi tipa 'Izuvanje cipela u gostima?'? Glupost.
> Te, sto bi YU-AMC rekao Mickey Mouse, threadove/pitanja... treba ugurati u Svastaru


Mozda jeste glupost ali ima 300 postova. Sto ce reci ako ti smeta zaobidji je.


----------



## Exaybachay

Kako se ubacuje slika sa bing maps?


----------



## Exaybachay

Isporbavam 

http://www.bing.com/maps/explore/#5...q19zm&alt=121.562042&z=19&h=3.978787&pid=5874


----------



## Singidunum

Rekoh ti, imas gore desno dugme sa pisamcetom share


----------



## Exaybachay

Singidunum said:


> Rekoh ti, imas gore desno dugme sa pisamcetom share


ok uspeo sam... samo sto mi je na jednoj slici pokazivao toolbar sa opcijom share a na drugoj nije iz nekog razloga...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Е људи, видим да су хрвати убацили амблем за форум (коцкице). 

Шта ћемо ми


----------



## jimmy spong

to sam se i ja pitao... mi možemo neki custom grb tipa


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Или нешто овако


----------



## Majevčan

Meni je hrvatski amblem kao ideja(skyscraper kockice) sasvim dobra ali izvedba i nije bas:dunno: 
Kod Rusa lijepo ispalo tj. klasicni grb
Albanci uzeli neku bezveze zastava, mogli su oni to mnogo bolje...

Pojma nemam kako bi to kod nas trebalo da izgleda...


----------



## ww87

prolaznikSRB said:


> Е људи, видим да су хрвати убацили амблем за форум (коцкице).
> 
> Шта ћемо ми


Може грб, као за руски форум.


----------



## Singidunum

Meni se ne sviđa to kićenje foruma, još je i OK kad je nešto kreativno i unikatno kao kod Hrvata a kačenje grbova kao da je u pitanju sajt Vlade mi je besmisleno.


----------



## jimmy spong

publika hoće kićenje


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> Meni se ne sviđa to kićenje foruma, još je i OK kad je nešto kreativno i unikatno kao kod Hrvata a kačenje grbova kao da je u pitanju sajt Vlade mi je besmisleno.


Исто тако мислим. Ништа званично итд. Та слика са твог грба би баш лепо стајала.


----------



## ww87

Singidunum said:


> Meni se ne sviđa to kićenje foruma, još je i OK kad je nešto kreativno i unikatno kao kod Hrvata a kačenje grbova kao da je u pitanju sajt Vlade mi je besmisleno.


Грб не представља само Владу, ваљда је он симбол цијелог народа. Али слажем се да би нешто креативно и уникатно било много боље. Само питање је шта?


----------



## CrazySerb

Ja sam vec odavno dao moj predlog....tri grba, jedan do drugog, ne vece velicine od tipicnog avatara (64x64)...


----------



## EagleX

Singidunum said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bilo bi OK kada bi neko umeo da naslika stilizovani skyline sa glavnim znamenitostima na silueti ali mislim da nemamo umetnika na forumu.
> 
> Nesto tipa


Ja cu pokusati, ovih dana sam previse slobodan.


----------



## Alterlee

BG verzija (bez hrama i arene).


----------



## Singidunum

Cool, jesi li ti crtao? Ako jesi jel bi mogao onda da dodas i PG i BL?


----------



## Alterlee

Jesam, ne bi bio problem nacrtati, ali ne znam mnogo o tim gradovima. Koje su par najpoznatijih zgrada u njima (osim vlade RS u BL)?


----------



## Singidunum

Za BL zgrada vlade i televizije, hram, borik a za PG most milenijum, radio toranj, blok V


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Nemojte odmah da se smejete , ali sta mislite o ovako necemu? Stura, *gruba* verzija...

Tu su:
- tri republike
- dva centralna oblika koji simbolisu nase suprotnosti, stremljenje ka vrhu i gacanje po dnu. Stremljenje ka neboderima, a ostanak na prizemnim objektima. Zajednistvo, a opet razdvojenost, razlicitost, jedni su zvezdasi, jedni partizanovci, jedni su za eu, jedni su za Rusiju, jedni su Crnogorci, drugi su Srbi, jedni su za jedno, drugi za drugo, jedni su prekodrinski Srbi, a drugi "Srbijanci", vecne podele, sjaj i dno...
-Te dve centralne figure su obojene dvema panslovenskim bojama i u njima se mogu pronaci i Srbi (obe strane Drine), a i Crnogorci...
-Republike su odvojene, ali opet jasne i nad njima se nadvijaju ova dva simbola, kao sto se i nad nama nadvijaju sve nase razlicitosti, stremljenja i ubedjenja...


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Singidunum said:


> Bilo bi OK kada bi neko umeo da naslika stilizovani skyline sa glavnim znamenitostima na silueti ali mislim da nemamo umetnika na forumu.
> 
> Nesto tipa
> 
> http://img1.123freevectors.com/wp-content/uploads/city_big/014_city_skylines.png


Cenim da bi Johnny to uradio odlicno.

Njegovo delo za KG forum http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/8986/kg2010.jpg


----------



## ww87

CrazySerb said:


> Ja sam vec odavno dao moj predlog....tri grba, jedan do drugog, ne vece velicine od tipicnog avatara (64x64)...
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....svg/250px-Coat_of_arms_of_Montenegro.svg.png
> 
> http://www.svilajnac001.co.rs/evropske_zastave/mali_grb-srbija.jpg
> 
> http://www.hgzd.hr/files/images/Amblem_Republike_Srpske.gif


Ако ће већ бити неко тројство, онда боље три заставе, јер већина људи у Р. Српској није љубитељ постојећег грба, тј. званично то и није грб него амблем.


----------



## Bez_imena

Ja mslim da bi mala mapa odlicno legla.

Bas kao sto je predlozio V_E_J_Z_I_K


----------



## Singidunum

Naravno pošto su mape esencijalno povezane sa temom foruma


----------



## Alterlee

BL, ako sam predimenzionirao ili pogrešno postavio koju zgradu kažite da ispravim.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Realno, nisu tema ni grbovi.Tesko je zadovoljiti nekako sve tri strane, a da bude i tema.
Meni se svidja to sa zgradama, ali sta ako bude pretrpano i rogobatno?


----------



## Singidunum

@Alterlee - odlicno!

jedino mislim da bi bilo dobro da se napravi jedna slika, pa da u skladu sa tim budu i velicine pojedinih objekata










I jel bi mogao da ubacis Pobednika ovde http://i40.tinypic.com/eprfic.png


----------



## pop1982

Ne valja ovo gore, pa nisu narodi Srbije, RS i CG samo BG, BL I PG!
Treba nešto iz naroda,može i Vuk, svejedno.


----------



## ww87

Alterlee said:


> BL, ako sam predimenzionirao ili pogrešno postavio koju zgradu kažite da ispravim.


Мислим да је за БЛ много репрезентативније да се умјесто тих зграда у Борику постави зграда Банског двора, односно зграда Градске управе


----------



## Singidunum

ww87 said:


> Мислим да је за БЛ много репрезентативније да се умјесто тих зграда у Борику постави зграда Банског двора, односно зграда Градске управе


Ne bih se slozio jer se radi o malim zgradama koje pritom nemaju siluetu, malo je zakrivljen krov ali to se prakticno ne bi ni primetilo.


----------



## Alterlee

PG



Singidunum said:


> @Alterlee - odlicno!
> 
> jedino mislim da bi bilo dobro da se napravi jedna slika, pa da u skladu sa tim budu i velicine pojedinih objekata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jel bi mogao da ubacis Pobednika ovde http://i40.tinypic.com/eprfic.png


Ubaciću ga, planiram da preradim sve slike da bi se visinski lepo uklopile (pošto sam veličine zgrada uglavnom radio "od oka")


----------



## solaar

pop1982 said:


> pa nisu narodi Srbije, RS i CG samo BG, BL I PG!


+1


----------



## ww87

Singidunum said:


> Ne bih se slozio jer se radi o malim zgradama koje pritom nemaju siluetu, malo je zakrivljen krov ali to se prakticno ne bi ni primetilo.


Да, јесу малене, а закривљене су у средини и са страна. Ако буде Борик онда те зграде требају бити приказне веће. Ево једне слике ради поређења висина. Борик десно, Влада у средини, а звоник цркве се види скроз лијево.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Ja ne znam, znaju li ljudi na ovom forumu sta je to stilizacija?


----------



## Singidunum

^^Ocigledno da ne.



Mα®;88599949 said:


> obzirom da je na brzinu "sklepan".


Ne lupetaj. Nista nije sklepano vec je uradjeno jako dobro.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

pa cek lik je pitao je li odgovara velicina i ja odgovaram. Ne odgovara.


----------



## stormwatchforever

Velicina koja prvo ne odgovara je velicina gradske kuce u Subotici, to je mogu se kladiti uradjeno namerno po necijoj "ideji". Smesno i jako providno.


----------



## micika

Sta rade kokrouci, BanjaLuko v1.2?


----------



## Космајац

Singidunum said:


> Ne lupetaj. Nista nije sklepano vec je uradjeno jako dobro.


Odradjeno je za 10 i tu nema sta da se prica ali je krajnji izgled logoa i njegova ideja katastrofalna, tu nije mogla da pomogni ni perfektna izrada.


----------



## jimmy spong

Ideja je po meni odlična, a izgled potpuno ok, izbor je mogao biti bolji, ali pod rizikom da se o njemu vijeća danima


----------



## Singidunum

Космајац;88604516 said:


> Odradjeno je za 10 i tu nema sta da se prica ali je krajnji izgled logoa i njegova ideja katastrofalna, tu nije mogla da pomogni ni perfektna izrada.


Sva sreca pa si ti imao bolji predlog :| Najvise volim te sto samo znaju da pametuju.


----------



## Читач-КГ

> Један човек, идући из вароши кући, јахао је на магарцу, а његов син, момчић од десетак-петнаест година, ишао поред њега пешице. Сусретне их један човјек, па рече: То није право, брате, да ти јашеш, а дете да иде пешице; твоје су ноге јаче од његових. Онда отац сјаше с магарца и посади сина на њ. Мало даље сретне их други човек па рече: То није лепо, момче, да ти јашеш, а отац да ти иде пешице, твоје су ноге млађе. Онда узјашу обојица и пођу тако мало, али их сретне трећи човјек, па рече: Каква је то будалаштина ? Два матора магарца на једној слабој животињи! Право би било да човек узме батину, па да вас обојицу шћера. Онда сјашу обојица и пођу пешице, отац с једне стране, син с друге, а магарац у средини. Сретне их четврти човек, па рече: Ала сте ви чудна три друга! Зар није доста да двојица иду пешице ? Не би ли лакше било да један од вас јаше? Онда отац рече сину: Ми смо обојица свакојако јахали на магарцу, сад ваља да магарац јаше на нама. Па оборе магарца на земљу, те му један свеже предње ноге, а други стражње, па га онда узму на колац међу се, и тако га понесу. А кад се људи који су их сретали и стизали стану сад још већма смејати и чудити, онда отац, уједанпут бацивши магарца на земљу и почевши га дрешити, повиче: Та онај је сваки човек луђи од овога магарца који хоће свему свету да угоди. Ја ћу с мојим магарцем да чиним како сам и најпре по мојој вољи чинио; и тако отиду кући.


Свету се не може угодити:wave:


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

^^

+1 (i obrisan komentar iznad, to je ovde postala klasika)




Mα®;88599949 said:


> Kotorska katedrala ima karakteristično niži lijevi toranj ali dobro, kasno sam primjetio da je uopšte ubačena.


I ja bas gledam koji je to objekat jer se tornjevi u Kotoru razlikuju a ovde su sroz simetricni.. Ovako lici na crkvu Svetog cara Konstantina i carice Jelene u Nisu kad se gleda sa platoa u parku gde je sat..


----------



## Alterlee

I eto, Niš dobi dva objekta. :banana:


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

^^

Tacnije tri.. Usce je hotel Ambasador antena mu je isto desno.. :baeh3:


----------



## Vucko

Nema druge nego da zapocnemo neki bratoubilacki rat oko izbora ovog logoa.Ko je za?


----------



## CrazySerb

Sad kad je novi logo postavljen, jel moze konacno da se prepravi malo redosled foruma - sekcija "Inostranstvo" bi trebala da bude zajedno sa "Slike" i "Reportaze" dok bi sa druge strane sekciju "Arhitektura" mozda trebalo pridodati sekciji "infastruktura".


----------



## Radovan Delija

еј синги бриши ону тему о сплендиду, заборавио сам пол. Хвала брате

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88671296#post88671296


----------



## pop1982

Da li bi se moglo od posta #1222 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1203707&page=62 naprijed svi postovi prebaciti u temu Jezik?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

................thnx


----------



## delija90

Хоће ли неко коначно да банује Земунца пошто нас у сваком његовом посту све колективно вређа?


----------



## Boza KG

Нека неко обрише постове о Бугарима са теме Нови Пазар. Хвала.


----------



## Bez_imena

Sto mrzim kada se ovo dogodi...:bash: posle nekog vremena sliku koju postavim zameni neka druga...najcesce neka debilna :nuts:
Preporucujem da ne koristite _tinypic.com_ jer su kod njih najcesce promene.


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

^ Nama iz Nisa i jugoistoka Srbije iskreno tu pripada isto kao da si uzeo i stavio ga pod Vojvodinu.. Kad je ubacen kod nas dosta njih je negodovalo ali opravdanje je bilo da je tu samo privremeno, ja nisam negodovao jer je tako moralo i nema tu sta ali sada kad moze treba da se prebaci gde mu je prirodno i mesto..

Jbg drugacije se posmatra i vidi Srbija iz Bga.. :smug:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

makimax said:


> Opusteno Vlado,prebacio sam ja.


kay:


----------



## Prijatelj

Verujem da nikome od nas iz Nisa ili sa juga ne smeta to sto je NP u sekciji jug. Ali svako ko je iz NP a prvi put dodje na ovaj forum prvo bi pogledao u sekciji Sumadija kako bi pronasao svoj grad. Ne verujem da bi bilo ko iz NP usao u sekciju jug trazeci NP. Trtomir to predlaze zbog logicne pretrage a ne zato sto nekome smeta gde se tema nalazi. Ako mislite da ce tema ovako imati vise pregleda i postova onda neka ostane tu gde jeste.


----------



## Boza KG

Јесте нелогично много тога, не само Пазар, али сад када је Ниш самосталан, да се НП премести Југ и исток би био пуст.


----------



## byM4k5

Mogu li se ove dvije teme prebaciti u Puteve?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1262057
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525112


----------



## byM4k5

Na temu diskusije da je NP južnije ili zapadnije sugerišem zvaničnu statističku podjelu države, koja po imenima odgovara SSC podjeli.


----------



## Singidunum

Fine, prebacio sam Kruševac, Novi Pazar i Paraćin u Šumadiju i zapad. Nadam se da su sada svi zadovoljni. Nema veze što su sada neki gradovi koji su zapadnije od ovih u Jug i istok. Nema veze što su sada neki gradovi koji su severnije od ovih u Jug i istok.


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

Singidunum niko ti nije rekao nista za Paracin i Krusevac oni jesu na jugo-istoku zemlje tako da njih nisi morao da premestas tamo gde im nije mesto..
Trazeno je samo da se prebaci NP jer kao sto ne postoji posebna sekcija za istok zemlje tako ne postoji ni za zapad.. Pa su neke teme tipa Pozarevac, Bor, Negotin morale da idu u zajednicku sekciju 'Jug i istok' isto kao sto i Novi Pazar, Uzice.. idu u sekciju 'Sumadija i zapad'..

Nije cilj da bude kako ti kazes nego da bude onako kako je ispravno..


----------



## Singidunum

TrTomir_Ni said:


> Singidunum niko ti nije rekao nista za Paracin i Krusevac oni jesu na jugo-istoku zemlje tako da njih nisi morao da premestas tamo gde im nije mesto..
> Trazeno je samo da se prebaci NP jer kao sto ne postoji posebna sekcija za istok zemlje tako ne postoji ni za zapad.. Pa su neke teme tipa Pozarevac, Bor, Negotin morale da idu u zajednicku sekciju 'Jug i istok' isto kao sto i Novi Pazar, Uzice.. idu u sekciju 'Sumadija i zapad'..
> 
> Nije cilj da bude kako ti kazes nego da bude onako kako je ispravno..


To sto ti nisi rekao ista za Paracin i Krusevac ne znaci da nisu drugi. I za njih je trazeno premestanje na osnovu http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...a.png/339px-Statistical_regions_of_Serbia.png mimo geografije. Eto sad je prebaceno, sve je u skladu sa statistickim zavodom, nije u skladu sa geografijom, ali tako je trazeno tako neka i bude. Znaci nije vise kako ja kazem, sad je ispravno i OK.


----------



## Prijatelj

Ako je prebacen Krusevac onda je bilo logicno i da Aleksandrovac ode.


----------



## Singidunum

U pravu si, ucinilo mi se da pise Aleksinac


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

Singidunum said:


> To sto ti nisi rekao ista za Paracin i Krusevac ne znaci da nisu drugi. I za njih je trazeno premestanje na osnovu http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...a.png/339px-Statistical_regions_of_Serbia.png mimo geografije. Eto sad je prebaceno, sve je u skladu sa statistickim zavodom, nije u skladu sa geografijom, ali tako je trazeno tako neka i bude. Znaci nije vise kako ja kazem, sad je ispravno i OK.


Ok, ma ako se promeni nesto u buducnosti ima ga pretumbamo opet to bar nije toliki problem..


----------



## Majevčan

Vidim da ste izdvojili Nis, I likekay:


----------



## Boza KG

Отворио сам тему Косовска Митровица али сам мало претерао са називом , јел може да се скрати на пример *КОС. МИТРОВИЦА - праћење градилишта | MITROVICA - construction updates*?
И да се преместe из теме КиМ постови везани за Митровицу?
:cheers:


----------



## Boza KG

Хвала ко год да је променио назив.

Ако гледамо ову поделу http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._of_Serbia.png Смедеревска Паланка би требала да буде у Југ и исток.


----------



## Космајац

^^
Ма дај с.паланка је шумадија и ту нема говора, јужније од ње су и аранђеловац и крагујевац а крагујевац је срце шумадије.


----------



## Boza KG

Космајац;90528137 said:


> ^^
> Ма дај с.паланка је шумадија и ту нема говора, јужније од ње су и аранђеловац и крагујевац а крагујевац је срце шумадије.


Наравно да је Шумадија, али ако су почели поделу према статистичким регионима, онда да је макар поштују, није у реду ни да Смедерево буде у јужној али тако му пада статистички, као што је Младеновац у Београду и ако је у Шумадији.


----------



## Singidunum

OK prebacio sam


----------



## Космајац

...
сад сам тек извалио поделу србије коју је донела скупштина србије крстим се и левом и десном.


----------



## Singidunum

Ni ja ali tako je


----------



## Boza KG

@Singidunum да се надам пребацивању постова у тему Митровица или да креним полако да копирам?


----------



## makimax

Polako ...
Prebacio sam deo,kasnije cu ostalo.


----------



## Boza KG

makimax said:


> Polako ...
> Prebacio sam deo,kasnije cu ostalo.


Хвала :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Jel se samo meni cini da bi tema "Atlas" valjda trebala da bude pod-forum Kafane - zajedno sa "Sport" i "Kultura"?
Uzgred, ova dva zadnja podforuma bi trebalo direktno linkovati na prvoj strani.


----------



## byM4k5

byM4k5 said:


> Mogu li se ove dvije teme prebaciti u Puteve?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1262057
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525112


??


----------



## Singidunum

Pa to su u pitanju reportaze a ne aktuelne teme o izgradnji puteva?


----------



## byM4k5

Onda treba ovu prebaciti u autorske.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=876130


----------



## Singidunum

OK


----------



## Boza KG

К *МИТОРИВЦА* - праћење градилишта | K MITROVICA - construction updates 
Ако може грешка да се исправи МИТРОВИЦА


----------



## stormwatchforever

Bilo bi dobro da se kao sto je uradjeno za Beograd, Kragujevac i Nis tako i Subotica i Novi Sad izbace direkt na stranicu.


----------



## jimmy spong

Da, Novi Sad sa 2 aktivna clana


----------



## stormwatchforever

Subotica ima desetak aktivnih clanova a i Novosadjani ce se vratiti malo po malo.


----------



## Boza KG

Али имате једну тему (Суботица), мислим да прво требате да се раширите на нове теме: саобраћајна инфраструктура или тако нешто...


----------



## stormwatchforever

Ok.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Gde Suboticani da se rasire? Pa oni su digli bunu kada sam otvorio SU kafanu.


----------



## CrazySerb

Jel ovo neki rekord? 278 viewing...


----------



## Singidunum

:cheers:


----------



## micika

Jel se mogu ova prepucavanja Vejzika i Bada sa reportaze obrisati? Hvala.


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Singidunum

Занимљиво, ето сад је близу 4 пута више људи на овом форуму него на ХР форуму али број нових постова по тромесечју не да није 4 пута виши овде него је и за пар хиљада мањи него на ХР форуму.


----------



## Floydian

Има ли тема о интернет куповини?

Ако нема,је л' проблем да отворим(с обзиром да ће бити тема о другим сајтовима)?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> Занимљиво, ето сад је близу 4 пута више људи на овом форуму него на ХР форуму али број нових постова по тромесечју не да није 4 пута виши овде него је и за пар хиљада мањи него на ХР форуму.


Они тамо форум користе као chat.


----------



## bogdymol

Singidunum said:


> *You can ask any question in here *whether it's *about *the forum or *your upcoming trip! *:cheers1:


Ok 

I'm planning my first visit to Serbia next week-end. I'll go to the Serbian Open final in Belgrade and I want to be sure if I've got the right location for the tennis match. Will it be here? Also, I've heard that it is a problem with (the lack of) car parking spaces in that area. I'll get there by car, so could you recommand me a place to leave my car while I'll be there?

Thank you :bowtie:


----------



## Singidunum

Hi!

Yes that is the location of the Serbian Open. We don't have tools like Street View but you should at least check out Bing Bird's Eye View because that area is messed up http://binged.it/ISe59v , due to the train tracks the accessibility is limited only through this tunnel http://binged.it/ISeg4w

on foot you can get also over this http://binged.it/ISeyZl or around the fortress down the Danube quay

So yes I would absolutely advise against going there by car because traffic jam during the tournament is enormous plus there is no place to park. If you arrive to Belgrade really early then you could leave your car here http://binged.it/IqqcMP but look at the size of it, it will be packed very quickly.

I am not sure where you should leave your car but perhaps it would be the best to leave your car at the hotel if you are staying overnight or in one of the garages (you can't leave the car on the street parking in the city center for a longer period of time like the duration of a tennis match). But no garages exist nearby unfortunately all of them are in the city centre so you will have to walk for some 15mins. Here are the garages http://www.parking-servis.co.rs/lat/parkiranje/garaze - http://g.co/maps/brctf ; http://g.co/maps/c4h9y ; http://g.co/maps/wwbe6 ; http://g.co/maps/z3hdh ; http://g.co/maps/4xnmy ; http://g.co/maps/nck3s

And the best piece of advice from me is to come there early, lines get enormous and you could even miss the beginning of the match if you come late. Lines form down the Danube, not towards the confluence with Sava. At least that is how it was in 2011.

Have a nice stay :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Thank you for the information. It was really usefull, especially regarding the car park :cheers:

I don't think that I will get too early at the Tennis Court because early on Sunday morning I will leave Romania and I will go directly to the Aviation Museum near the Airport (it's closed on Monday so I have to go on Sunday ). After visiting the museum I will go to the Tennis Court, so most probably I will leave my car in the city center. I heard that on Sunday parking on the streets of Belgrade it's free of charge, so would it be possible to park like that during the tennis match? If not, I will definately use one of the garages you suggested. I won't leave my car at the hotel because it's quite far from the city center (in the Zemun area).

One question about those garages: is it possible to pay there with the credit card?

And another question about the Aviation museum: is there a car park for the museum or should I leave my car in the general airport garage?

Thank you again :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Oh yes indeed parking on Sundays is free of charge (as well as every day after 21 and after 14 on Saturday). I guess you can leave your car somewhere in the city center, although it's always notorious for the lack of parking space but I am sure you will find a spot after some circling.

I don't know if you can pay in garages with credit card but it's not that expensive, about 60-80 cents per hour.

There is a free museum parking there, unless they've changed something recently.


----------



## bogdymol

Thank you again :cheers:

I promise to bring you some pics and maybe a road video from Belgrade


----------



## Singidunum

Cheers :cheers1:


----------



## Nemanja034

Pa nije se samobanovao, mora neko da stoji iza toga, a razlog je naveden u citatu. Kako je onda moguce da neko premasi svoje ingerencije i dodje na tudju sekciju za koju nije nadlezan da banuje ljude po nahodjenju?


----------



## Singidunum

Jel sad jasno?


----------



## Nemanja034

Nista mi nije jasno. Kome je radio photoshop u ovoj prici, jer ja imam drugaciju informaciju, koja mi je poslata preko mail-a.


----------



## Majevčan

Poseta je me kontaktirao preko PM, ja da odgovorim kad ono kaze da vise ne moze primati PM-ove...
Jel komplet banovan sada ili...? Nekako sam malo zbunjen...


----------



## Singidunum

Nemanja034 said:


> Nista mi nije jasno. Kome je radio photoshop u ovoj prici, jer ja imam drugaciju informaciju, koja mi je poslata preko mail-a.












:lol:



Majevčan;91034798 said:


> Poseta je me kontaktirao preko PM, ja da odgovorim kad ono kaze da vise ne moze primati PM-ove...
> Jel komplet banovan sada ili...? Nekako sam malo zbunjen...


Banovan je do sutra da se malo smiri jer mu je danas bio dan da mi terorise inbox. Verovatno zato i ne moze da prima vise poruke ne znam.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

tri razloga za ban skupio


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Јел може да се обрише ово, кад вам већ она пријава не ради...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91066125&postcount=5461


----------



## poseta1

Singidunum said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Banovan je do sutra da se malo smiri jer mu je danas bio dan da mi terorise inbox. Verovatno zato i ne moze da prima vise poruke ne znam.


Ах сироти ти, терорисан си био што сам на твоју увреду да сам глуп или трол, теби одговори да си само глуп без опције 

Елем, само имбецилни и инфантилни ум је могао да удари бриг са том реченицом на хрватском. А лепо си савладао западну варијанту језика, ваљда у дописивању са оним Quentino што у локацији има "Величанственом Олујом створеној Републици Хрватској". 

Иначе, мени не треба смирење, него теби, јер си се ти ражестио кад сам ти написао да обришеш локацију том твом хрватском другару са којим си се дописивао преко зида. Извини што сам ти дирао у другара  Стварно, нисам фер 

Сирот ти, наиван си као и свака _*собарица *_која паје нешто... Па након тог инфантилног и имбецилног брига, кад си јурио за Немањом034 и Мајевчанином и брисао им постове док те нису надмашили и чим је Немања прекопирао ту имбецилну реченицу "ингениозног" ума, брже боље си ударио једнодневни бан. Ваљда знаш свој посао, није то толико сложено, научио си? Кад удариш бан, онда не могу да се шаљу и примају поруке. Ако имаш посао собарице, не значи да механички поспремаш. Укључи опцију "размишљање" 

Ајде сад, брже боље избриши овај пост, одради пајање (што би ти сергионе генијално рекао)... ипак имаш виртуелну моћ. Узгред, какав си био у школи 1 на 1... џак за тренинг или си имао неку реалну моћ? Много си се овде расуо, видим "хвали" те доста чланова. Срећа што не можеш да пратиш све приватне комуникације, не би постигао да банујеш све оне који онако лепо пишу о теби (знаш оно "бан због вређања модератора" :lol: ). Добар је био један од многих, каже, зову те *Синђа*дуња... То ми је врх! 

Ајде, што би рекао Сергионе, остављам те да опајеш по форуму. Срећан рад! :lol: Заврни рукаве, па на посао. 3, 2, 1, сад... Arbeit, arbeit!


----------



## Космајац

ја ћу само да питам када ће мени бити одобрено писање у кафани, пошто видим да хрватски провокатори типа Т18 и осталих могу без проблема да провоцирају, а мене санкционишеш?


----------



## Mx2Qi7

ima li neka tema o gradjevinskim masinama?


----------



## Singidunum

Нема, можеш да отвориш.


----------



## Mx2Qi7

Singidunum said:


> Нема, можеш да отвориш.


gde kafana ili?


----------



## Bojan9

Možda bolje izgradnja i infrstruktura...


----------



## Majevčan

I ja mislim da je bolje u izgradnju infrastrukturu ubaciti taj thread...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

zanije bolje u kafanu, pa da imamo tacn 1000 threadova


----------



## byM4k5

Singi, zašto se dešava da se baner na vrhu foruma i baner na xl.skyscrapercity.com ne slažu? Recimo, jutros, ovaj baner je bio, kada se čita forum:










a, kada se klikne na njega da se glasa, bio je:


----------



## Singidunum

Greska neka, verovatno admin nije postavio istu sliku tamo i ovde posto su odvojene baze za xl i za forum.


----------



## bogdymol

Thank you again _*Singidunum*_ for the info you gave me. I've been in Belgrade and it was great! 

You can check my trip report here: *Beograd, Serbia*.

:cheers:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

bogdymol said:


> Thank you again _*Singidunum*_ for the info you gave me. I've been in Belgrade and it was great!
> 
> You can check my trip report here: *Beograd, Serbia*.
> 
> :cheers:


Most images dont show up ??


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Try refreshing the browser a couple of times or try later. Sometimes Picasa doesn't work too well  If that doesn't work check the direct link to the online album.


----------



## Singidunum

Yeah they are not loading. Although they did yesterday but I didn't have time to look at them properly so I left it for today but they now wont load. If I try opening a direct link like https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Roz_OmJ2Xc/s1024/Belgrad%20z1%20%28475%29.JPG I get



> 403. That’s an error.
> 
> Your client does not have permission to get URL /-rrXUx-cxE5E/T67CeLAoM0I/AAAAAAAAGyk/sRoz_OmJ2Xc/s1024/Belgrad%2520z1%2520%2528475%2529.JPG from this server.
> 
> Rate-limit exceeded That’s all we know.


Anyway hopefully they reappear. Btw how did the parking go? Djokovic wasn't playing this year so I guess there were not that many people?


----------



## bogdymol

Singidunum said:


> Yeah they are not loading. Although they did yesterday but I didn't have time to look at them properly so I left it for today but they now wont load. If I try opening a direct link like https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Roz_OmJ2Xc/s1024/Belgrad%20z1%20%28475%29.JPG I get


Yeah, that's the problem with Picasa. Sometimes it does like this. You will be able to see the pictures later. If not, check the link I posted in my previous post.



Singidunum said:


> Anyway hopefully they reappear. Btw how did the parking go? Djokovic wasn't playing this year so I guess there were not that many people?


The parking was ok, but you were right: there is hard to find a parking space in Belgrade. On the tournament day I found the only free parking spot available in the city very close to tennis courts, and during the next day I let my car inside the parking lot of USCE Mall.


----------



## Boza KG

Ја слике видим нормално и јуче и данас...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

yes for me it loaded both yesterday and today


----------



## Singidunum

Now they work :cheers:


----------



## brojač

kako je glupo ovo

"Forum srpskog jezika"


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^evo da se i ja s tobom slozim, trebalo bi biti Форум српског језика


----------



## manon

Hello everyone greetings from Istanbul, i will come to Belgrade for 3 days after then i will go to novi sad, from novi sad i want to visit Sarajevo or Zagreb or Budapest and then will return to Belgrade on sunday, just wondering which one is easy trip by bus or train for 3 days from novi sad? which option would you recommend to me?


----------



## Vucko

Hi!

I would recomend you to use the bus because trains are slow and prone to technical problems which makes a ride that should take an hour and half into an odyssey that lasts 3-4 hours.

So its up to you,if you want to play it safe or be little adventorous


----------



## manon

gently5210 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would recomend you to use the bus because trains are slow and prone to technical problems which makes a ride that should take an hour and half into an odyssey that lasts 3-4 hours.
> 
> So its up to you,if you want to play it safe or be little adventorous


thank you gently, i will take bus, also which city would you recomend me to visit sarajevo or zagreb or budapest? i have just 2 days so i do not know which city would be more convenient to visit?


----------



## micika

Well, i traveled 20 days ago from Novi Sad to (Eastern) Sarajevo by bus, month and a half ago to Budapest, also by bus. Trust me, if you have only two days it's more comfortable to travel to Budapest (my first choice), then Zagreb (the second one). The two-way ticket prices from Novi Sad are 30 euros (to Budapest), around 45 euros (to Zagreb or Sarajevo). The trip to Sarajevo takes about 7, 7 and a half hours. 

Fudeks - Novi Sad to Budapest -> http://www.fudeks.rs/?gclid=CKaj7pHgjrACFRQrfAodcSWDpQ

To Eastern Sarajevo - Ristic Commerce, Kompas and Centrotrans IS, but Centrotrans didn't drive in last couple of days.

To Zagreb - Suboticatrans, Cazma, and Nis Express and they are all regular.

Sorry for the grammar, i'm in a hurry. :cheers: Have a nice trip.


----------



## Shakali

Go and take a bus ride from Novi Sad to Budapest, it will only take you 3 hours to get there and it's quite easy to say that Zagreb & Sarajevo can't match Budapest in any way (tourism wise).


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Последњи сам који би се жалио на некога, то никад нисам радио, али не би било лоше да се обрише спам са лепе репортаже о Тузли коју је направио Бројач.

Оде репортажа у к......ц.

Спам је на последњих пар страница.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515207&page=7

__________________________________________


ДРУГА МОЛБА, МОДЕРАТОРУ:

Да се име ове теме промени у Књижевност. 

Објаснио сам разлоге за промену имена на тој теми, па ако се слажете промените.

Укратко: Глупо је да постоји тема искључиво за страну књижевност која је активна једном седмично, боље је да то буде тема за књижевност уопште, и домаћу и страну.

Тако ће тема бити активнија, а и имаћемо где да дискутујемо и о домаћим писцима.

Велико, хвала.

Драгиња Олбрајт-Радованович.


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

^^

Хвала, лепотице модераторска.


----------



## byM4k5

Da se mogu prebaciti postovi o Grand Trade sa BL pracenja gradilišta počev od ovog posta:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91863550#post91863550

u ovu temu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517090

?

Hvala.

P.S. Bilo bi dobro pratiti temu još koji dan, dok ljudi ne skontaju da postoji posebna tema o tom projektu.


----------



## vladygark

Почистити тему *Метро системи у свету* почев од поста #365 до краја. Хвала.


----------



## filip__pg

Ako moze ovo da se izbrise jer nema nikakve veze sa temom.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92154165&postcount=804


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Зар нисте корисника *poseta1* бановали на одређено време?
Мислим да сте тако овде написали.


----------



## Космајац

Molim ako je moguce da se ocisti tema stadioni i arene.
Hvala.


----------



## Bez_imena

Ovaj post treba obrisati i banovati ga.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758996&page=13


----------



## Singidunum

To ces morati nekome od

*wjfox*, *Ni3lS*, *i_am_hydrogen*, *z0rg*, *erbse*, *Vito Corleone*, *desertpunk*, *kanye*, *sieradzanin1* 

da napises


----------



## Bez_imena

Zar ti nije bilo lakse da posaljes poruku nego njih da izdvojis? 
U svakom slucaju neslana sala kolege sa albanskog foruma je obrisana.


----------



## Singidunum

Pa oni su tamo moderatori. A kad promenis edit mode, direktno se kopiraju linkovi u post.


----------



## micika

Daj pobrisite ova s*anja sa religije. Mislim da nisam jedini koje je misljenja da ta bi ta tema trebalo pod kljuc, ili bar da od kafane malo ohlade glavni spameri na njoj. :cheers:


----------



## micika

Hajde lepo ovog kretencica banujte. Nije mu prvi put.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92696252&postcount=1888


----------



## Boza KG

micika said:


> Hajde lepo ovog kretencica banujte. Nije mu prvi put.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92696252&postcount=1888


+1


----------



## Bad_Hafen

jos jedan 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92861223&postcount=510


----------



## Bez_imena

Bilo bi zanimljivo ubaciti jedan ovakav chat na dnu foruma, ne mora za stalno mozda nekih nedelju dana. 


http://xat.com/xat177576462


----------



## micika

Prvo sto je to nemoguce uraditi. A drugo, zasto bi, za ime Boga, to radili?


----------



## Bojan9

^^

Malo nam je kafane


----------



## mrskoje

Jel se meni čini ili je kafana preplavljena glupim anketama zadnjih dana???
Nek se malo reda uvede, pomozi nam ministre.


----------



## filip__pg

Brisite ovaj spam

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526191


----------



## geronimo_rs

^^ :nuts:

Pitanje. Listam CG teme i naletim u naslovu teme o turizmu na sjeveru zemlje na jednu riječ, _ćевер_, pa kontam da mi neko ko zna objasni šta je ćeber? Ili ćebep? Lokalna vrsta ćebeta? Ili je ćever, to nemam pojma šta bi moglo biti.

Najprihvatljivije objašnjenje mi je da je to ćebe










Na sjeveru CG je hladno pa koriste ćebad.

Ali, kako nisam siguran, možda neko sa sjevera CG može da mi objasni o čemu je riječ?


----------



## gagapg

^^
Ćebep - (sva slova čitaj latinično) je deblja vrsta ćebeta koje se koristi 
samo na sjeveru crne gore, zbog toga što je na sjeveru znatno hladnije.

Ćebep je znatno deblji od ostalih vrsta ćebadi, i pravi se od ovče vune,
i po pravilu se ne boji - obično je bijele boje.

Slovo "p" još znači da se ćebad samo prave u Pljevljima.

Eto objašnjenja, bio si na pravom putu, ali eto da pojasnim i razjasnim misteriju.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Logično. Hvala na objašnjenju, zadovoljan sam. :cheers:


----------



## ww87

^^ 
Ја бих администраторе поводом написане ријечи (*ćеверни*) питао сљедеће: 
Пошто на почетној страници пише да је ово Форум српског језика, зашто се дозвољава у наслову теме употреба непостојећих слова у српском језику?


----------



## pop1982

ww87 said:


> ^^
> Ја бих администраторе поводом написане ријечи (*ćеверни*) питао сљедеће:
> Пошто на почетној страници пише да је ово Форум српског језика, зашто се дозвољава у наслову теме употреба непостојећих слова у српском језику?


A možda ne bi trebalo nikome da smetaju, naročito tebi, pošto si Krajišnik i sigurno si se sretao sa takvim glasom.


----------



## ww87

^^ Сретао сам се наравно, исти глас се код старијих људи у Крајини користи често код изговора ријечи сутра. Али није проблем у гласу, него у писму. И зато је једноставно питање, ако је форум српског језика, зашто се дозвољава употреба тог слова које не постоји ни у азбуци ни у абецеди.


----------



## pop1982

ww87 said:


> ^^ Сретао сам се наравно, исти глас се код старијих људи у Крајини користи често код изговора ријечи сутра. Али није проблем у гласу, него у писму. И зато је једноставно питање, ако је форум српског језика, зашто се дозвољава употреба тог слова које не постоји ни у азбуци ни у абецеди.


Valja biti malo i fleksibilan, ako pogledaš reportažu, odmah će ti biti lakše.


----------



## vladygark

Молим Макија или Владу да пренесу све постове који се тичу Сремске Митровице из теме о изградњи у Војводини у посебну тему.


----------



## makimax

Mislis da S.Mitrovica ima dovoljno "materijala" da zazivi kao posebna tema?


----------



## micika

Posto mozete da nadjete po IP-u, sada lepo nadjite koji od forumasa je napravio 355 laznih naloga i banujte ga.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509917

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463432&page=2


----------



## vladygark

@makimax

Samo ti otvori temu, a ja se obavezujem da je napunim materijalom, bice slika vec danas. 

Imam dosta materijala, a malo mi je nezgodno da postujem u thread o Vojvodini i svaki put potpisujem gde se dati objekat nalazi. 

Uostalom, ako moze Kikinda da ima svoj thread, a nema (aktivnih) forumasa iz Kikinde, ne vidim zasto i SM ne bi imala. :dunno:


----------



## filip__pg

Ovi spameri bas aktivni.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509917&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463432&page=2


----------



## gagapg

^^
Ovi spameri svi ukupno nemaju 10 postova....:nuts:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

vladygark said:


> @makimax
> 
> Samo ti otvori temu, a ja se obavezujem da je napunim materijalom, bice slika vec danas.
> 
> Imam dosta materijala, a malo mi je nezgodno da postujem u thread o Vojvodini i svaki put potpisujem gde se dati objekat nalazi.
> 
> Uostalom, ako moze Kikinda da ima svoj thread, a nema (aktivnih) forumasa iz Kikinde, ne vidim zasto i SM ne bi imala. :dunno:


Evo cepaj.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528650


----------



## EagleX

Sta se to dogadja u sekciji "Foto takmicenja"? 
Kao da se tamo otvorio neki portal iz kojeg izlecu zli impovi, 
the infestation must be stopped!


----------



## vladygark

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Evo cepaj.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528650


kay:


----------



## gagapg

filip__pg said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509917&page=2
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463432&page=2


Ovi spameri bas ne odustaju!


----------



## micika

Da li da zakljucate te teme, ako vec ih ne resavate?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Hahahaha, ovo na foto sekciji vec postaje tragikomicno...ne secam se da sam video ista slicno na nekom forumu...

Nemojte nista brisati...:rofl:


----------



## filip__pg

Nije mi jasno koja je svrha tog spamovanja i dje nadjose bas taj dio foruma.


----------



## delija90

^^ За бановати


----------



## Opustenooo

Da li nasi moderatori imaju bilo kakvog uticaja na inostranom delu foruma?
Naime prijavio sam post broj #144 link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87754225&postcount=144 u temi http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834560 na strani 8 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834560&page=8 vec vise puna na report, ali nikakvog odgovora.
Hvala.


----------



## delija90

Зашто бановаше Сторма благо нама?


----------



## jimmy spong




----------



## NBG

Storm zna ponekada da pretera, ali realno posmatrano ovim činom Srpski forum je više na gubitku, generalno gledano fale nam ljudi koji imaju zdravu dozu kritike sredine oko sebe.


----------



## jimmy spong

Ma ne, jednostavno malo budeš tužan kad nakon toliko godina slušanja njegovog mentolizma, odjednom popije bananu. Nije bio loš ponekad


----------



## Nemanja034




----------



## gagapg

Možda je privremeni ban?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

NBG said:


> Storm zna ponekada da pretera, ali realno posmatrano ovim činom Srpski forum je više na gubitku, generalno gledano fale nam ljudi koji imaju zdravu dozu kritike sredine oko sebe.


storm i zdravo u istoj recenici. svaka cast na toj akrobaciji.
:cheers: ja bih volio da ga vrate, jer ce mi nedostajati njegov jedinstven pogled na svijet, mravici. NLO i ostale karafeke.


----------



## NBG

Zamolio bih naše moderatore da ne dozvole Mordtaunu da se ovde šeta sa Tuđmanovim avatarom.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Zasto je Djontri promijenio nik?


----------



## jimmy spong

ma, modifikovan tuđmanov avatar


----------



## gagapg

Bad_Hafen said:


> Zasto je Djontri promijenio nik?


Koji je novi nick? 
Vucko?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

da


----------



## delija90

jimmy spong said:


>


+1


----------



## Bez_imena

Verovatno je banovan zato sto je zasluzio...bezveze kukate.


----------



## xandar

I gora bezbrojna pljuvanja su ovde bila tolerisana, pa niko nije nastradao. On je vesto odigrao svoju jedinstvenu ulogu, sve zavisi kako ga shvatite...
Inace ova njegova poslednja uvreda me je lansirala u opstu histeriju. Kakav car...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Retki su ovde razumeli njegov humor...


----------



## xandar

Mislim da se nije ni trudio da bude komican.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Ali je to svakako bio...


----------



## vladygark

Ма вратиће се stormwatcher нема разлога за бригу, сетите се да су бановали и Ранка нпр. па ево сад човек нормално на форуму. Јесте он мало необичан лик са неким екстремним погледима али је на темама о изградњи користан форумаш и понаша се нормално. Човек је ветеран овог форума а ветеране не треба бановати.

Уосталом, stormwatcher је неопходан као противтежа Зен Кафену, и обрнуто.


----------



## Mordaunt-S

Steta za storma. Nadao sam se da ga je banirao netko sa strane ali ocito nije tako.


----------



## xandar

vladygark said:


> Уосталом, stormwatcher је неопходан као противтежа Зен Кафену, и обрнуто.


I komunizmu.


----------



## letač

I zdravom razumu.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

vladygark said:


> Уосталом, stormwatcher је неопходан као противтежа Зен Кафену, и обрнуто.


to si dobro rekao intelekt protiv ludila


----------



## Shakali

_Pravda za Storma!_:madwife:


xandar said:


> I gora bezbrojna pljuvanja su ovde bila tolerisana, pa niko nije nastradao. On je vesto odigrao svoju jedinstvenu ulogu, sve zavisi kako ga shvatite... Inace ova njegova poslednja uvreda me je lansirala u opstu histeriju. Kakav car...


Jel' to zbog onog prepucavanja sa Džentlijem o tramvajima?


----------



## xandar

:yes:


----------



## vladygark

Bad_Hafen said:


> to si dobro rekao intelekt protiv ludila


Да Бан али ти скрећем пажњу да мораш бити опрезан кад говориш овакве ствари, да је stormwatcher ту сада би сигурно нашао начин да искористи против тебе околност да ниси недвосмислено дефинисао ко је ту заправо "интелект" а ко "лудило". Опрез!

Реално, вас двојица сте главни асови нашег форума, тешко је и замислити наш форум без обојице.

Него, кад ће зен фаза?


----------



## byM4k5

vladygark said:


> Него, кад ће зен фаза?


 :lol:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

jbg nije zen kao bezvejzikova menstruacija da dolazi po satu


----------



## NBG

Zar nije očigledno da je jedini cilj Badove posete bio da se pokloni vrhovnom komandantu drugu Titu. :troll:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

NBG said:


> Zar nije očigledno da je jedini cilj Badove posete bio da se pokloni vrhovnom komandantu drugu Titu. :troll:


Hodocasce, sad sam hadzi


----------



## vladygark

Hadzi Zen Kafen. :troll:

A sad ozbiljno, predlazem da napustis imageshack, vece su sanse da jednog dana ipak uletis u state of zen. :yes:


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Биће ми јако жао ако се Сторм не врати. Допустите човеку да несметано борави на форуму, јер је легенда.

Зна се ко овде треба да пакује кофере.


----------



## laitano

*Hi*

i have an ask, are someone from albany here?


----------



## Mordaunt-S

My father is albanian. What do you wan't to know?


----------



## mrskoje

Imamo previse samoproglasenih komujista tipa djentli i ostali, storm je bio istinski antikomunista koji je branio narodne mase od crvene najezde, ko ce sad da se umjesto njega danonocno bori. Sa obzirom na proslost admina kojeg ne smijem imenivati, onda nije ni cudo kako se komunisti stite i ne banuju a istjnske demokrate udaljavaju. :d


----------



## jimmy spong

My oldest known ancestor from my mothers family tree was albanian.

What do you need ?


----------



## jimmy spong

mrskoje said:


> Imamo previse samoproglasenih komujista tipa djentli i ostali, storm je bio istinski antikomunista koji je branio narodne mase od crvene najezde, ko ce sad da se umjesto njega danonocno bori. Sa obzirom na proslost admina kojeg ne smijem imenivati, onda nije ni cudo kako se komunisti stite i ne banuju a istjnske demokrate udaljavaju. :d


Mi crveni se brinemo jedni za druge. SSSS


----------



## Boza KG

Јел се мени чини или се онај Тута Бугарин клонирао па сад смара са два профила, дај решито то некако...


----------



## BNX

Banja Luka podforum



BNX said:


> :cheers:
> 
> S tim da bi po mom mišljenju novi podforum trebalo da bude pored zapada i istoka, a ne kao dio zapada...


...jer smo ovako samo dobili dodatni klik...


----------



## Boza KG

Ставиће, само мислим да за то треба више времена...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Tego said:


> Right, thank you once again for the useful info.
> 
> Btw, BGN doesn't fluctuate at all (in terms of the Euro), it is pegged to it.


I like your signature


----------



## dejan_b88

Boza KG said:


> Ставиће, само мислим да за то треба више времена...


Надам се, јер као што рече БНХ, овако смо добили само додатни клик...


----------



## Tego

prolaznikSRB said:


> I like your signature


Тенк ю/jу вери мач.  I've had it for about 6 years now.


----------



## wizardist

Hi, guys! I'm coming to Belgrade in Oct 12-15. What can you suggest me to sightsee?


----------



## byM4k5

^^ For sightseeing I recommend my trip report. It is based on (Sight)See section from Wikitravel page of Belgrade.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93190083#post93190083

- Nemanjina and Srpskih vladara street
- The Temple of Saint Sava
- Mihajlova pedestrian area
- Kalemegdan fortress
- Main squares


----------



## prolaznikSRB

+ historical buildings around Saborna church
+ Skadarska street


----------



## wizardist

Thank you guys.

One more question: what are the chances that if I ask a passer-by a question in Russian or English, they will understand me and answer the question (no matter whether in Serbian, English or Russian)?


----------



## Alterlee

English is spoken or understood enough by majority of young people, Russian not so much. I am certain that most people would try help you if they can.


----------



## Singidunum

English will be understood by pretty much everyone. As for the other languages you wont have much success, perhaps with Russian to the extent your question possibly matches with the mutual Slavic words but overall rarely anyone speaks a 2nd foreign language although everyone studied either French, Russian or German for years it's mostly school knowledge of very dubious quality.

Most touristy areas is Skadarlija restaurants in the evening, that would be a Belgrade bohemian quarter. I hope it wont be too cold when you visit. Also you should for out for a lunch to some of the fish boat restaurants on Sava or Danube (some of those boat houses are also famous night clubs but I doubt that any of them would be open in October nor that it would be interesting to you) because it's really nice. You can tie a lunch on one of those boat restaurants with a visit to a 2nd old town - Zemun.

Tip: If you use taxi, your bills should be in hundreds not thousands.

Restaurants: http://goo.gl/maps/b2Fpv

nearby Zemun old town: http://goo.gl/maps/1D16d

Skadarlija: http://goo.gl/maps/LcSyl

nearby Dorćol old town: http://goo.gl/maps/BKcTV

Kalemegdan Park and Fortress: http://goo.gl/maps/wOzrO

Main pedestrian zone, the nicest part of the city: http://goo.gl/maps/ZlBc9 

Where the parliament and old royal city courts are located: http://goo.gl/maps/JLM2R

Suggested walk after that pedestrian street, it has most of the sites - main square, main street, main buildings like the parliament, courts, government, biggest bombed buildings, Saint Sava Cathedral : http://goo.gl/maps/PiaWs


----------



## Nemanja034

...Also if time and weather...

Kosutnjak Forest walk, lounge on Ski trek or Ada Ciganlija lake, and tower on Avala mountain with monument to an unknown soldier.


----------



## dejan_b88

Питање за Сингидунума.

Нама на РС подфоруму није јасно да ли ће Бања Лука добити свој подфорум онако како смо ми то замислили, тј. да будемо на насловници као што се ту налазе нпр. БГ, НИ или КГ, пошто смо сада дио РС запада, и нисмо на насловној страници...

Поздрав.


----------



## brojač

pa ne može to tako


----------



## Singidunum

Pa kako ja mogu da znam sta ste vi zamislili :lol: U zahtevu je samo pisalo da se otvori forum za BL. Dogovorite se kako hocete da se linkuje pa cemo tako napraviti. Ako bude link kao za Kragujevac ili Nis malo ce biti asimetricna strana ali sta je tu je.


----------



## Boza KG

Singidunum said:


> Pa kako ja mogu da znam sta ste vi zamislili :lol: U zahtevu je samo pisalo da se otvori forum za BL. Dogovorite se kako hocete da se linkuje pa cemo tako napraviti. Ako bude link kao za Kragujevac ili Nis malo ce biti asimetricna strana ali sta je tu je.


Па сви смо мислили да ће да се отвори као за Кг и Ни да има линк на насловној страни, а не да остане само унутар запада...


----------



## ww87

Singidunum said:


> Pa kako ja mogu da znam sta ste vi zamislili :lol: U zahtevu je samo pisalo da se otvori forum za BL. Dogovorite se kako hocete da se linkuje pa cemo tako napraviti. Ako bude link kao za Kragujevac ili Nis malo ce biti asimetricna strana ali sta je tu je.


Ја сам био дао овакав приједлог: 


ww87 said:


> ... да се испод *Запад*-а напише ситнијим словима *Бања Лука*, по узору на подфорум *Путеви* у оквиру *Изградња, привреда и инфраструктура*.


----------



## Bez_imena

Glasajte za _*Ada Bridge*_! :cheers2:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20121013


----------



## CrazySerb

Podforum Sport, tema "Srpski fudbal" - moze li se izbrisati prefiks "srpski" ili dodati i "crnogorski" - tako da je, sto bi neki rekli, "transfer blama" barem podjednak?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Да, да оћемо да правилно расподелимо блам...


----------



## dejan_b88

Singidunum said:


> Pa kako ja mogu da znam sta ste vi zamislili :lol: U zahtevu je samo pisalo da se otvori forum za BL. Dogovorite se kako hocete da se linkuje pa cemo tako napraviti. Ako bude link kao za Kragujevac ili Nis malo ce biti asimetricna strana ali sta je tu je.


Нисамо се најпрецизније изразили.
У суштини захтјев је био да то буде као за ове поменуте градове (БГ, КГ, НИ), дакле да се приказује на почетној cтрани...

Ако имаш моћи, услиши нам молитве


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Ja sam za to da bude kao za Nis ili KG


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Мислим да се она коњурда опет регистровала, Бугараш, банујте га док се неко он наших паметњаковића није примијо:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96388756&postcount=4681


----------



## prolaznikSRB

gospodzo_zgazis_me said:


> Мислим да се она коњурда опет регистровала, Бугараш, банујте га док се неко он наших паметњаковића није примијо:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96388756&postcount=4681


Још један  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=992557


----------



## byM4k5

Šta se dešava kada u One on One dva kandidata imaju isti broj glasova. Kako se onda određuje pobjednik?


----------



## micika

Mogu li se, za ime Boga, ovakvi postovi brisati?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96384166&postcount=10729
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96398908&postcount=10732

I zasto se dopusta spam po beogradskim temama duplim nalozima samo da bi nabili 5 postova? :nuts:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

prolaznikSRB said:


> Још један  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=992557


Поштедели сте провокатора?


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

byM4k5 said:


> Šta se dešava kada u One on One dva kandidata imaju isti broj glasova. Kako se onda određuje pobjednik?


Па можда Јан (или његов дупли налог) не гласа, па кад види да је изједначено гласа, па ,,закључа" гласање.


----------



## byM4k5

Jutros ja glasao za GGB, a sada piše da glasanje tek počinje.



> this matchup will start on October 17, 2012


Nešto brljavi One on One.


----------



## byM4k5

Heheh, jedan refresh i piše:



> you voted
> 
> 165 people voted


Serveri su dobrano nesinhronizovani.


----------



## byM4k5

byM4k5 said:


> Šta se dešava kada u One on One dva kandidata imaju isti broj glasova. Kako se onda određuje pobjednik?


Dačiću, jesi li živ?


----------



## dejan_b88

Одмара се


----------



## byM4k5

Evo za Dačića, pa prenesi nadležnima:

Izlogovan, kao gost.



Ulogovan, kao sada.


----------



## micika

Hajde da probam opet...



micika said:


> I zasto se dopusta spam po beogradskim temama duplim nalozima samo da bi nabili 5 postova? :nuts:


Sad se bar zna i koji clan to radi.


----------



## Bojan9

_Rupa_ _u zakonu_  Tehnički, ne krši nijedno pravilo, većina naloga je sa različite IP adrese i ne šalje neke spam poruke. Iako svi znamo o čemu se radi, slabo šta mozemo da uradimo. 2-3 naloga su odmah banovana, čini mi se.

Inače, glasanje sa našim mostom za sada ubjedljivo najviše glasova.


----------



## micika

Kako ne krsi kada i malo dete zna ciji su to nalozi? :nuts:

A na stranu to sto je taj clan najprimitivniji na ovom forumu sa psovkama kao npr.

Znaci dozvoljeno je praviti duple naloge, ali zbog _viseg cilja_? :nuts:


----------



## Bojan9

micika said:


> Kako ne krsi kada i malo dete zna ciji su to nalozi? :nuts:
> 
> A na stranu to sto je taj clan najprimitivniji na ovom forumu sa psovkama kao npr.
> 
> Znaci dozvoljeno je praviti duple naloge, ali zbog _viseg cilja_? :nuts:


A da pokušaš da pazljivo pročitaš šta sam napisao? 

Dakle, različite su IP adrese većine naloga, čim se primijeti neki sa zajedničkom, banuju se nalozi. Ali ako ne krši pravila sa IP adresama ili komentarima koji su baš spam, ne mozemo da ga banujemo samo jer "mi znamo da je to taj".

Mnogo puta se dešavalo i dešava da su aktivni korisnici koji su banovani napravili novi nalog i da su aktivni i da ih niko ne dira iako skoro svi znaju ko je ko sad i ko je ko bio.


----------



## micika

Dobro i dodje ti neko sa dinamickim IP, napravi 105 naloga, i sa svih pise on topice i iako svi znaju ko je on, to nije protiv pravila?


----------



## Bojan9

Da, dok god prolazi kontrolu IP adresa i kontrolu gomilanja naloga i ne spamuje.


----------



## byM4k5

Prejaka mi je ova situacija oko Ade i bridge cup-a. Svi "mečevi" imaju u prosjeku 600 glasova, prvi "meč" oko 900 jer je bio reklamiran na vrhu, a Ada vs Indija imaju preko 1000 glasova.


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Ово ваљда треба пребацити у Ауторске теме:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1271749


----------



## byM4k5

Može i ova u autorske.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550317


----------



## ww87

Може ли да се обрише овај пост због називања звоника срањем???

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96540234&postcount=19


----------



## Nemanja034

ww87 said:


> Може ли да се обрише овај пост због називања звоника срањем???
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96540234&postcount=19


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Boza KG

Прочистите тему кошарка од увреда и претњи....


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

> meni je ovo sumnjivo jer se lako može zaključiti da nam je zapadnjačka gamad cijelo ljeto razbijala oblake, a garant će i slijedeće ljeto


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96681955#post96681955

Почистите ова г.....на док тема није отишла на добош, мислим да се најгоре тек спрема.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

gospodzo_zgazis_me said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96681955#post96681955
> 
> Почистите ова г.....на док тема није отишла на добош, мислим да се најгоре тек спрема.


То је легитимна тема :=)


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

То је СПАМ, и то веома лош.

У подсекцији о *изградњи*.

И ја спамујем, али сви знамо да мој спам траје 2 сата у Кафани а ово може потрајати данима, зато и апелујем да се сасече у корену.


----------



## delija90

Зашто је Сејат банован благо нама?


----------



## Boza KG

Претпостављам због оних сличица што је качио...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Шта је качио ?


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Због сексуалног узнемиравања, ако је и због чега.


----------



## Singidunum

Mesec dana je dobio ban. Bolje da ne znas zasto.


----------



## filip__pg

delija90 said:


> Зашто је Сејат банован благо нама?





prolaznikSRB said:


> Шта је качио ?


Bolje sto niste vidjeli


----------



## prolaznikSRB

БОЉЕ ДА ЗНАМ !!!


----------



## Singidunum

Nesto u ovom stilu http://img.izismile.com/img/img5/20121012/640/what_were_they_thinking_640_33.jpg


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Хаха


----------



## filip__pg

Singidunum said:


> Nesto u ovom stilu http://img.izismile.com/img/img5/20121012/640/what_were_they_thinking_640_33.jpg


Samo druga rupa


----------



## Singidunum

I drugi spol.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Нашао на Блицу. Одвратно.


----------



## Bojan9

Vrijeđanje stranih moderatora preko PP.


----------



## Singidunum

Gospodza je dobio vise puta bananu jer je poslao svim stranim modovima od Poljske do Engleske poruku da im jebe majku i sestru i tako sve u tom stilu. Pa se par njih uvredilo prilicno.


----------



## B~G

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97504068&postcount=2185

Mogu li naši moderatori nešto da učine da dotični skine U sa svog avatara?

Hvala.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Singidunum said:


> Gospodza je dobio vise puta bananu jer je poslao svim stranim modovima od Poljske do Engleske poruku da im jebe majku i sestru i tako sve u tom stilu. Pa se par njih uvredilo prilicno.


lud je


----------



## Boza KG

Госпоџа :lol:

А Бројач што је банован?

И јел има нешто од враћања Џимија?


----------



## Singidunum

Brojac je Ranko, i gledano mu je kroz prste iako je reregistrovanje posle bana naravno zabranjeno ali on to nije znao da ceni vec je opet izveo tiradu sa uvredama. 

Sto se tice avatara sa slovom U, jasno je zasto je to stavio i njemu neka sluzi na cast ali sama slicica je logo nekog kluba iz Cilea. Nesto u stilu stavljanja budisticke svastike na avatar a da znas da korisnik koji je to stavio ne zna ni sta je budizam kao sto ni gradski ne zna gde je Cile.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> Brojac je Ranko, i gledano mu je kroz prste iako je reregistrovanje posle bana naravno zabranjeno ali on to nije znao da ceni vec je opet izveo tiradu sa uvredama.
> 
> Sto se tice avatara sa slovom U, jasno je zasto je to stavio i njemu neka sluzi na cast ali sama slicica je logo nekog kluba iz Cilea. Nesto u stilu stavljanja budisticke svastike na avatar a da znas da korisnik koji je to stavio ne zna ni sta je budizam kao sto ni gradski ne zna gde je Cile.


Upravo tako, ali bas me interesuju koliko bi minuta izdrzao taj sa svastikom na forumu, a u pitanju je prakticno ista stvar.
A tu je onda i onaj 'urbani ustasa' itd...


----------



## Mordaunt-S

Singidunum said:


> budizam kao sto ni gradski ne zna gde je Cile.


Ne bih ja dovodio u pitanje njegovo poznavanje juzne amerike


----------



## Bad_Hafen

prolaznikSRB said:


> A tu je onda i onaj 'urbani ustasa' itd...


promijenio je


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Bad_Hafen said:


> promijenio je


Баш је златан..


----------



## Егзекутор

Mного банованих и бригованих у последње време hno:,бројчано нас је све мање...


----------



## Mali soko

Singidunum said:


> Gospodza je dobio vise puta bananu jer je poslao svim stranim modovima od Poljske do Engleske poruku da im jebe majku i sestru i tako sve u tom stilu. Pa se par njih uvredilo prilicno.


Nije im trebao jebati mater preko PM-a, trebao je javno, ali šta da se radi sigurno su ga iznervirali pa je postupio nepromišljeno. 


NEPRAVDA ZA GOSPODŽU.


Što se tiče Poljaka i Engleza ima i Magla za njih poruku (prebaciti na 4:27).


----------



## geronimo_rs

Singidunum said:


> Gospodza je dobio vise puta bananu jer je poslao svim stranim modovima od Poljske do Engleske poruku da im jebe majku i sestru i tako sve u tom stilu. Pa se par njih uvredilo prilicno.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Краљ је.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Gospodzo ako ovo citas vrati se, forum je dosadan bez tebe. 
Banjaluka.RS c posebno da cijeni tvoje vaskrsnuce


----------



## pipistrel

Вратиће се госпоџа ваљда. Ионако је позивао да га банују јер му се не свиђа име.


----------



## Floydian

Време је да овај трол попије бан са српског форума,што због аватара што због коментара уз објављени чланак.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97578145&postcount=26639


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^+1 
stvarno nema smisla


----------



## Rail_Serbia

Boza KG said:


> ^^
> 
> Па пази кад би тако гледао онда би своју секцију требало да имају пре свега стадиони, па онда и ваздухопловство, ауто индустрија...
> То би било превише, бар по мени.


Па стадиони би већ сада могли имати своју секцију! На међунаросном делу форума то је огроман одељак, а баш захваљујући доброј и развијеној структури, овај форум је један од најпосећенијих и најкоришћенијих на свету. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=263
Па сама наша тема Стадиони је велика колико и подфорум Путеви. И још убедити људе да пишу о сваком стадиону засебно, уз пар заједничких тема. Постоји потреба за добром структуром, него ретко ко је спреман да направи промене. Ево, управо ја сам пре неколико година отворио тему "Трамваји" и тема је постала јако популарна. То значи да је постојала потиснута тражња за растерећењем теме "Јавни градски превоз". По мени, боље је правити специјализоване теме и више путоказа и тагова, те развијену структуру, када је то већ технички омогућено на овом форуму.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Pavle4488 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Краљ је.


+ и од мене :lol:
Неки страни модови су то и заслужили...

А вероватно се и напио, то му треба узети за олакшавајућу околности.


----------



## vladygark

Rail_Serbia said:


> Predlazem da se, kako je formiran odeljak "Putevi" formira i odeljak "zeleznica". One dve teme postaju pretesne. Zeleznice bi trebalo tematski da se razdvoje na:
> 1. Vesti
> 2. Investicije i pracenje projekata
> 3. Usluge prevoza putnika
> 4. Prevoz robe
> 5. Gradska zeleznica
> 6. Tramvajsk saobracaj u Srbiji
> 7. Zeleznice u inostranstvu
> 
> To su neki predlozi za tematske celine. Razvijena struktura foruma pomaze da forum bude pregledniji. Neke teme su pretrpane. Preglednost foruma samo moze privuci nove clanove i popularnost foruma, a sa tim dolazi i visi kvalitet diskusija.


Желео бих да се још једном осврнем на предлог колеге Rail Serbia у вези са отварањем подфорума о железницама.

Мој предлог је да се отвори подфорум с тим да се направе посебне теме о железничком саобраћају у Србији, Црној Гори и Српској, на начин како је то већ регулисано у секцији о путевима. Додатно, може се отворити тема о железницама у иностранству, па би смо за почетак имали неколико тема у подфоруму. Тема о градској железници може да остане овде а може и да се пребаци у БГ секцију, будући да је БГ једини град са таквим системом.

По пунктовима:

1. вести - то иде у опште теме о железницама.
2. инвестиције и праћење пројеката - то може да иде у опште теме, или да се отвори посебна тема "железничка инфраструктура", за сваку од држава/ентитета понаособ.
3. услуге превоза путника - нема довољно интересовања, иде у опште теме.
4. превоз роба - исто.
5. градска железница - остаје како је сада, или се пребацује у БГ секцију.
6. трамвајски саобраћај у Србији - зашто отварати тему, ако у Србији само један град има трамваје, и већ постоји адекватна тема?
7. железнице у иностранству - отвара се нова тема.

Молим колегу да ако неки предлози нису уважени не прима то к срцу, нико овде нема апсолутно ништа против железница, напротив.


----------



## B~G

Za brisanje...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98685708&postcount=715


----------



## B~G

Nije mi jasno zašto gore predloženi post nije obrisan?

Edit...

Ok, je sada.


----------



## delija90

Ко је опет убио Џимија?


----------



## pop1982

Četnici. I Prolaznik u brigu.


----------



## Boza KG

delija90 said:


> Ко је опет убио Џимија?


Хондурас 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168849&page=72


----------



## pipistrel

Зашто је Пролазник у бригу и може ли неко да пријави овог шиптара због коментара:

[98] Pelasgian on January 4, 2013 12:39:05
our illyrian capital **** off slavic pigs


----------



## B~G

U kom si to mračnom kutku foruma išao ne bi li nabasao na ovaj idiotski post? Jednostavno ignorišite pacijente.


----------



## Southern Hobo

Jedno pitanje za moderaciju.

Moderacijo. Dokle vi mislite da ja mogu da kreiram nove naloge. Prvo i osnovno: Ja razumijem da u južnoj i centralnoj americi, vjekovima preovladava vojna diktatura, kao dominantni oblik socio-političke misli i društvene etike. Međutim, ljudima mog kova, jednostavno takva vrsta osionosti nije bliska, ni kulturološki ni lično. Mi rješavamo stvari dijalogom, demokratijom, tolerancijom itd.

Druga stvar, tehničke prirode: Stalno kreiranje novih naloga je tipičan primjer razbacivanja sa resursima. Naime, kad god osioni moderator iz Hondurasa meni prilijepi banner kao da je naljepnica, a ja bandera u Hercegovačkoj, zauzima se nepotreban prostor na hostingu Jana. Kad god se zauzima nepotreban prostor, Jan ga plaća. Znači zbog totalne nefleksibilnosti jednog anonimnog moderatora, Jan plaća iz svog džepa. U ovoj naizgled nebitnoj situaciji se krije rješenje zapravo jednog mnogo krupnijeg problema. Kad god Jan izdvaja dolare za web prostor, jedno dijete u Africi, ako ne i više, ne dobije svoj obrok. Dakle mudar moderator bi iz ovoga spoznao ne samo da je bezrazložno banovanje neproduktivno, već i štetno, pa u naizgled nebitnom problemu leži rješenje pre-hrišćanskog arhi-problema čovječanstva.

Međutim kad bi svaki priučeni moderator iz hondurasa bio toliko mudar, promućuran i oštrouman, svijet ne bi bio gdje jeste.

Zato ja apelujem da se moj stari nalog, odbanuje, ili da se primijeni blaža kazna.


----------



## pipistrel

B~G said:


> U kom si to mračnom kutku foruma išao ne bi li nabasao na ovaj idiotski post? Jednostavno ignorišite pacijente.


Mеђу коментарима у гласању за банер. Због овога је заслужио трајни бан.


----------



## Singidunum

@pipistrel OK dobice ban. Prolaznik je u brigu jer je pravio neke gluposti u DLM kao po obicaju. @Southern Hobo rekoh da sam poslao PM Hondurasaninu, videcu sta ce mi odgovoriti pa u zavisnosti od toga cu dalje postupati.

I jedna velika zamerka svima koji su ucestvovali u prepucavanju i downvotingu banera iz Skadra. Vrlo ruzno sa vase strane.


----------



## Kara_TG

Southern Hobo said:


> Jedno pitanje za moderaciju.
> 
> Moderacijo. Dokle vi mislite da ja mogu da kreiram nove naloge. Prvo i osnovno: Ja razumijem da u južnoj i centralnoj americi, vjekovima preovladava vojna diktatura, kao dominantni oblik socio-političke misli i društvene etike. Međutim, ljudima mog kova, jednostavno takva vrsta osionosti nije bliska, ni kulturološki ni lično. Mi rješavamo stvari dijalogom, demokratijom, tolerancijom itd.
> 
> Druga stvar, tehničke prirode: Stalno kreiranje novih naloga je tipičan primjer razbacivanja sa resursima. Naime, kad god osioni moderator iz Hondurasa meni prilijepi banner kao da je naljepnica, a ja bandera u Hercegovačkoj, zauzima se nepotreban prostor na hostingu Jana. Kad god se zauzima nepotreban prostor, Jan ga plaća. Znači zbog totalne nefleksibilnosti jednog anonimnog moderatora, Jan plaća iz svog džepa. U ovoj naizgled nebitnoj situaciji se krije rješenje zapravo jednog mnogo krupnijeg problema. Kad god Jan izdvaja dolare za web prostor, jedno dijete u Africi, ako ne i više, ne dobije svoj obrok. Dakle mudar moderator bi iz ovoga spoznao ne samo da je bezrazložno banovanje neproduktivno, već i štetno, pa u naizgled nebitnom problemu leži rješenje pre-hrišćanskog arhi-problema čovječanstva.
> 
> Međutim kad bi svaki priučeni moderator iz hondurasa bio toliko mudar, promućuran i oštrouman, svijet ne bi bio gdje jeste.
> 
> Zato ja apelujem da se moj stari nalog, odbanuje, ili da se primijeni blaža kazna.



ХАХАХАХ 


Обожавам те ђембели.


Само тако, само саркастично


----------



## Singidunum

OK kako mod iz Hondurasa nije nasao za shodno da mi odgovori na PM odbanovao sam nalog Метрополис.


----------



## B~G

Mogu li moderatori biti kažnjeni, jer očigledno je da je ovaj lik iz Hondurasa izigravao malo božanstvo u tom trenutku?


----------



## Singidunum

Ne mogu.


----------



## smederevo991

Cekaj,ne postoji mogucnost da se moderator "rascini" i tako postane obican smrtnik koji bi mogao da bude kaznjen? :nuts:


----------



## Singidunum

Postoji ali retko biva.


----------



## CrazySerb

Bilo skoro na HR forumu


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Moze li ono smece od nase nove kraljice sto je pisao u Demografiji i one silne zastave da se obrisu? 
Hvala


----------



## geronimo_rs

Зна ли неко за неки програм за читање форума?

Бесплатан, нормално.

Дакле, један програм који ми прикаже све форуме које пратим. Нешто као Tapatalk за телефоне.


----------



## Kara_TG

Питање ти је више за ову тему.


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam kakav je ovaj za SSC https://play.google.com/store/apps/...umrunner.skyscrapercity&feature=search_result


----------



## Метрополис

Moderacijo, neko mi je promijenio password na accountu. Jedino zasto mogu da se ulogujem je jer mi je automatski sacuvano na telefonu pa sam preko njega usao. Vidim da mi je neki moderator ulazio na stranicu. Pls help


----------



## Singidunum

Nije ti niko ulazio u account ni menjao password (niti to moze tako).


----------



## Метрополис

Hmmm izgleda da mi se onda tastatura pobrkala softverski. Evo sam sad resetovo komp i ulogovao se.


----------



## gagapg

Метрополис;98995388 said:


> Moderacijo, neko mi je promijenio password na accountu.
> Jedino zasto mogu da se ulogujem je jer mi je automatski sacuvano na telefonu pa sam
> preko njega usao. Vidim da mi je neki moderator ulazio na stranicu. Pls help



Ahaahaha Jimmy, udba te prati.... kay: :lol:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Pitam se pitam ko bi ovaj forumas mogao biti? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99034216&postcount=498


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=332390&tab=visitor_messaging#visitor_messaging

Ban za dotičnog.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

koga samog sebe bi banovao?


----------



## pipistrel

Јел ти то хоћеш да тебе банују?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Hvala Singidinume. 

U pitanju je bila Pijana sova koja je svašta napisala na mom visitor messaging-u.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Mozda zato sto je bila pijana.


----------



## gagapg

Zašto je Kara Tg banovan.


----------



## pipistrel

Постидео се зато што је ухваћен у лажи па је слао поруке разним модераторима у којима их је псовао.


----------



## gagapg

Kakvoj laži


----------



## pipistrel

Прочитај тему о наркотицима. Обрати пажњу од поруке коју је госпоџа написао о татулама па на даље.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Што је Смедеревац у бригу?


----------



## Singidunum

Opet nesto na HR forumu


----------



## mrskoje

Srbuj Srbine makar slamu jeo.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Могу да мислим зашто су га тамо бановали. Да је супротно било овде не би ни поруку обрисали.


----------



## CrazySerb

Pa nisu ga banovali, u brigu je.

Masonac je moderator mekog srca...da sam ja na njegovom mestu, popio bi ban.
Kao i svi slicni koji posecuju taj forum cisto radi trolovanja po njihovoj kafani.
Mislim, zaista ne kapiram te ljude.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Па банован је на 7 дана.


----------



## Vucko

CrazySerb said:


> Pa nisu ga banovali, u brigu je.
> 
> Masonac je moderator mekog srca...da sam ja na njegovom mestu, popio bi ban.
> Kao i svi slicni koji posecuju taj forum cisto radi trolovanja po njihovoj kafani.
> Mislim, zaista ne kapiram te ljude.


Sam pa,sam se ubio brate


----------



## Егзекутор

Кој краљ,већ је неколико пута попио бриг.Ваљда је јаче од њега да оде да се свађа са комшијама уместо да их олади.


----------



## Bu rsone

Nije ga banovao Masonac.Ovaj put bas i nije bilo razloga.No,sasvim sigurno je postalo suvisno pisati u Birtiji(nakon poslednjih dogadjaja).Pisanjem reci "Zdravo",upucujete komunisticki pozdrav(totalitarizam) i ispunjavate uslov za brig.


----------



## MasonicStage™

Ja mislim da se ovdje stvara prevelika fama o tome da srpski forumaši nisu poželjni na HR forumu i da će svojom pojavom dobiti instant brig/ban. Nije to baš istina, svatko može doći i sudjelovati, ali ako se to svodi na nekakvo trollanje i na poticanje diskusija koje izazivaju prepirke, onda to jasno bude i kažnjavano. Mislim da je identičan slučaj i sa hrvatskim forumašima koji dolaze na srpski forum.
Kako je moguće da postoje forumaši koji uredno browsaju forume jedni drugima i pritom nikada nisu bili kažnjeni niti opomenuti?  
Dakle, sve se može, samo treba biti otvorenog uma i ne nasjedati na tuđe provokacije (čega naravno nažalost uvijek ima). Provokaciju prijavite modovima i možete biti sigurni da će već nekakva mjera biti poduzeta.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Можда зато што не пишу ништа ? 
Не волите другачије мишљење од ваше догме и то је факат. 
Не волимо ни ми, али се може полемисати, јер су нам модератори стрпљиви. 
Једно је брисање постова, а друго је бановање људи на 7 дана. То је простачки.


----------



## MasonicStage™

prolaznikSRB said:


> Можда зато што не пишу ништа ?
> Не волите другачије мишљење од ваше догме и то је факат.
> Не волимо ни ми, али се може полемисати, јер су нам модератори стрпљиви.
> Једно је брисање постова, а друго је бановање људи на 7 дана. То је простачки.


Vi pomalo baratate krivim informacijama 

Najprije, smederevo uopće nije baniran, a niti period traje 7 dana.
Brigiran je, ima zabranu pisanja, ali može slati PM-ove i traje 3 dana. To je bitna razlika.

Druga stvar, imam osjećaj da mislite kako uvijek srpski forumaši bivaju kažnjavani. naravno,opet krivo  prekjučer je naš forumaš sarcastic stavljen u brig upravo zbog neprimjerenog jezika, u kojem su između ostalog spominjani i srbi. 
Nedavno sam podijelio preko 20 infractiona i nekoliko brigova zbog sprdanja sa srbijom.

dakle, kriteriji potpuno vrijede za sve jednako, i u tome moderatori nemaju preferencije, već se normalno slijede forumska pravila. i primjenjuju na sve jednako, dakako.


----------



## Метрополис

Jedina je razlika sto HR forumasi ovdje imaju potpunu slobodu, dakle sve osim uvreda da pisu, dok u birtiji ne smije da se prica ni o cemu gdje se spominju dvihe drzave. Recimo forumas TI8 evo godinu dana pise u temi o mapama i demografiji o srpsko-hrvatsko-bosanskim stvarima, niko ga nije kaznio, kao i mordaunt, even, itd sto je u obrnutom slucaju nezamislivo ni u ludilu


----------



## EagleX

Ja sam pre cesto odlazio na HR forum, i danas ponekad odem, imaju jako kvalitetne teme vezane za arhitekturu i urbanizam i ja licno nikada nisam imao problema, cak sam ponekad i ucestvovao u nekoj raspravi vezano za hrvatsko-srpske odnose i nikada nisam dobio cak ni opomenu. 
Naravno da ima tamo ljudi koji se ubacuju sa dvosmislenim izjavama vezano za Srbe (kao i ovde), medjutim kad znas da je njihov osnovni cilj da te potpale cak i kad je njihov post 100% besmislen, onda nema potrebe da se ikakva paznja pridaje njima.


P.S. Cestitam na unapredjenju Masonac. :cheers:


----------



## Boza KG

Метрополис;99094407 said:


> Jedina je razlika sto HR forumasi ovdje imaju potpunu slobodu, dakle sve osim uvreda da pisu, dok u birtiji ne smije da se prica ni o cemu gdje se spominju dvihe drzave. Recimo forumas TI8 evo godinu dana pise u temi o mapama i demografiji o srpsko-hrvatsko-bosanskim stvarima, niko ga nije kaznio, kao i mordaunt, even, itd sto je u obrnutom slucaju nezamislivo ni u ludilu


Кажњаван је TI8 ако се добро сећам али само кад је баш претерао...

MasonicStage на које си место унапређен ако није тајна?


----------



## MasonicStage™

Ne dozvoljavamo takve teme, jer one ničemu ne koriste, osim brisanju 5 stranica prepucavanja. Par puta smo to mogli dozvoliti, ali nakon 3. puta bome i moderatori najčeličnijih živaca popuste.



EagleX said:


> P.S. Cestitam na unapredjenju Masonac. :cheers:


lijepo se zahvaljujem :cheers1:


----------



## Bu rsone

...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

@MasonicStage™



> Dakle:
> 
> Kako je moguce da posle 2 prijavljivanja nedozvoljenog ponasanja od strane Hrvatskih forumasa(poziv na rusenje cirilicnih tabla i natpisa) ti napises samo javno upozorenje u Birtiji,a pritom ne izbrises te sporne postove,a odmah posle toga i mog ovog mog posta usledio momentalni brig,s obrazlozenjem :Reason: Wrong attitude
> -------
> Wrong attitude
> -------
> 
> 
> O kakvoj ti normalnoj i otvorenoj diskusiji govoris onda ?A primetio sam da sto je diskusija civilizovanija i sto ima manje upotrebljenih ruznih reci,vi mene vise brigujete.Da vam mozda ne smeta sto je moje suprotno misljenje argumentovano ?
> 
> Uglavnom ja cu nastaviti da pisem na vasem forumu kada to budem zeleo,jer ponavljam da nisam prekrsio NITI JEDNO od pravila na ovom forumu,ovi brigovi su proizvod vaseg izdrkavanja,da me izvinete.Nastavicu da pisem,jer ne zelim da ispunim san mnogih vasih forumasa,a to je da nikakvo suprotno misljenje koje dolazi od komsija ne sme da presmrdi od vas.
> 
> Vozdra.


By smederevo991


----------



## MasonicStage™

ja brig nisam udijelio, a niti sam jučer čitao tu diskusiju, jer sam se bavio (sebi) zanimljivijim stvarima.  vi valjda znate i sami da jedna osoba ne može ovdje biti 24/7 i pročitati sve postove.

@Bu_rsone...ne smatra se


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Bu rsone said:


> Pisanjem reci "Zdravo",upucujete komunisticki pozdrav(totalitarizam) i ispunjavate uslov za brig.


ha?


MasonicStage™;99093518 said:


> Ja mislim da se ovdje stvara prevelika fama o tome da srpski forumaši nisu poželjni na HR forumu i da će svojom pojavom dobiti instant brig/ban. Nije to baš istina, svatko može doći i sudjelovati, ali ako se to svodi na nekakvo trollanje i na poticanje diskusija koje izazivaju prepirke, onda to jasno bude i kažnjavano. M*islim da je identičan slučaj i sa hrvatskim forumašima koji dolaze na srpski forum.*


Necu da pricam za HR forum, jer ne znam, rijetko idem u kafanu tamo izbjegavam to iskusenje. Ali to za HR forumase na srpskom forumu jednostavno nije tacno, evo npr. Dubrovacka klika nam ovdje svaki par dana nesto nabija na nos.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Bu rsone said:


> Pisanjem reci "Zdravo",upucujete komunisticki pozdrav(totalitarizam) i ispunjavate uslov za brig.


:lol: :lol:

------------

Масонац је супер лик, врло отвореног ума, имао сам прилику упознати га :cheers:, тако да није он суговорник за ове теме. Он може брисати спорне поруке на које налети (не живи нико на форуму па да има увид у сваку написану поруку), али не може ући у главу појединаца на ХФ-у који имају усташки ментални склоп и објаснити им да није океј бити србофоб. 

Тако да је најбоље избјегавати кафанске теме на ХФ, гдје се на такве поруке најчешће може налетити. Сваки покушај објашњавања је узалудан, таквим се ништа не може објаснити, таквих се треба клонити, како на форуму тако и у стварном животу.


----------



## Космајац

MasonicStage™ said:


> Druga stvar, imam osjećaj da mislite kako uvijek srpski forumaši bivaju kažnjavani. naravno,opet krivo  prekjučer je naš forumaš sarcastic stavljen u brig upravo zbog neprimjerenog jezika, u kojem su između ostalog spominjani i srbi.
> Nedavno sam podijelio preko 20 infractiona i nekoliko brigova zbog sprdanja sa srbijom.
> 
> dakle, kriteriji potpuno vrijede za sve jednako, i u tome moderatori nemaju preferencije, već se normalno slijede forumska pravila. i primjenjuju na sve jednako, dakako.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98266077&postcount=1308

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98265414&postcount=1307

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98266317&postcount=1313

Ovako banujes ili...

Ovde se ljudi opominju zbog obicnog potpisa BOJKOT HRVATSKIH PROIZVODA, ili citiranja poznatih pesnika jer su citati "uvredljivi", a o ovakvim primerima da ne pricam.


----------



## pipistrel

Свака част Космајац!


----------



## MasonicStage™

ja na forumu imam malo previše posla, da bih čitao viceve  i to još stare mjesec dana :lol:

postove sam sada obrisao, ali kao što vam je napisao Pavle, ne možemo mi moderatori mijenjati mentalni sklop nekih ljudi i tražiti gdje se spominje antisrpska propaganda.
pa forumi su zbilja ogromni to valjda vidite, kako srpski, tako i hrvatski....stražariti na forumu i čekati kad će netko napisati nešto protiv nekoga drugoga, bilo bi jednako traženju igle u plastu sijena. 

Ja sam vam već napisao da takve postove možete odmah prijaviti nekom od moderatora, jer se to onda puno brže može riješiti. 
A sada ići davati retrogradne infractione...nema baš smisla.

@Pavle, živio :cheers1:


----------



## pop1982

A što se takvima ne zabrani pristup kafani? I dalje je na forumu, a ako bude trolovao kakvu drugu temu, valjda će ga odmah ko prijaviti.
Inače, i na našem forumu je visok prag tolerancije, kada su u pitanju pokreti u WWII i to bi trebalo odmah zabraniti. Ne može še kod nas veličati Đujić, kada je on po Dalmaciji čitava hrvatska sela izbrisao, a Baloti zamijerati što veliča ustaški pokret, koji je to isto činio Srbima. 
Uvedite ban za uštašluk i četnikovanje kao za holokaust ili barem zabranu dostupa kafani i rijesen problem.


----------



## Singidunum

OK ali cisto informativno pripremamo novo pravilo po kom ce infraction dobijati i oni koji odgovaraju trolovima. U ovom slucaju sam morao da obrisem jos 5 postova ispod jer si ti razvezao diskusiju.


----------



## Kara_TG

Кад сте већ тако вредни, ево за брисање, крши правила форума:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99042062&postcount=230


----------



## Kara_TG

> OK ali cisto informativno pripremamo novo pravilo po kom ce infraction dobijati i oni koji odgovaraju trolovima. U ovom slucaju sam morao da obrisem jos 5 postova ispod jer si ti razvezao diskusiju.


Судија те кара, судија те смара.


----------



## Kara_TG

Пошто видим да не могу постављати слике ван наше секције, а нашу још увек не желим да загађујем, време је да ме банујете трајно.


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Nisi upoznat sa time da si vise puta bio u brigu?


I sta,to je zavidna reputacija,sto sam bio u brigu na HR forumu zbog "wrong attitude" "politics" i ostalih malo jasnih razloga,iako nikada nisam koristio teske reci(cak sam to vise radio na nasem forumu) i uvrede ?Wow,ispade da sam zajebaniji od Bugarasa.




> Ne moras, imamo pristup, mozemo da procitamo sve sto si dobio kao obrazlozenje infractiona i evo sad sam pogledao i ne znam o cemu pricas.


Ne znas ?Pa evo za tebe i tvog kolegu Makija,da ga ne citiram posebno.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99062791&postcount=3975


Ajde gospodo moderatori vi meni recite da li je ovaj post za brig,uz obrazlozenje "wrong attitude".Da napomenem da to nije bio prvi post tog dana u Birtiji,i da sam se pre toga salio tamo sa insiderom,tako da se moglo videti da moje namere nisu trolovske ili provokatorske.

Kao sto sam rekao,neki brigovi su vise zasluzeni,neki manje( imao sam najnormalniji razgovor s Masoncem dok sam bio u brigu,i on zna da sam prihvatio neke od njih bez reci),ali ovaj poslednji u nizu je blagoreci tragikomican.Cak mi ni post nije izbrisan,toliko je uvredljiv.Da ne pricam da svakog dana ima na desetine ako ne i stotine takvih postova na nasem forumu,pa ne vidim masovnu reakciju moderatora.
Ako ovo nije samo licno izivljavanje HR moderatora onda ne znam sta je.


----------



## makimax

Jednostavno....you just don't get it,do you? Kao sto sam rekao nemam nameru da ti crtam.Veruj da su hrvatski modovi srbomrsci (sa posebnim osvrtom na smederevo),nece to biti nista novo....misljenje prisutno isto koliko da srpski modovi iz dna duse mrze hrvate (i to sa posebnim osvrtom na neke tamosnje pojedince).


----------



## smederevo991

Ok,najnormalnije sam postavio pitanje u temi koja se zove,gle cuda,"Questions",pitanje u kojem trazim vase objektivno misljenje na KONKRETAN slucaj oko mog poslednjeg briga,ali ne,ti moras sve to da mi izvrnes,pritom na engleskom,i da predstavis kao neko moje verovanje u nekakvu teoriju zavere,iako sam lepo rekao da sa njihovim glavnim moderatorom Masoncem nisam imao nikakvih problema,i da se nisam ni bunio brigovima koje je on meni delio.Jel moja krivica sto sam citirao jednog drugog njihovog moderatora kako izjavljuje da su nasi forumasi remetilacki faktor na njihovom forumu i kako ce da briguje bez pitanja ? :dunno:

Tako da ponovicu lepo,s nadom da nisi imao zadnje namere vec da je to bio nekakav propust s tvoje strane da mi ne odgovoris na pitanje:



> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...postcount=3975
> 
> 
> Ajde gospodo moderatori vi meni recite da li je ovaj post za brig,uz obrazlozenje "wrong attitude".Da napomenem da to nije bio prvi post tog dana u Birtiji,i da sam se pre toga salio tamo sa insiderom,tako da se moglo videti da moje namere nisu trolovske ili provokatorske.


----------



## Singidunum

Zasto se uopste nama zalis? Nismo mi konzuli ni ambasadori, a i da jesmo znaj da ti ni ambasador ni konzul ne bi pomagao ako bi dobio neku kaznu npr. za prebrzu voznju u Hrvatskoj. Dakle mi mozemo samo da ti damo nase misljenje koje ti se ocigledno ne svidja ali se ono nece promeniti niti ono ima nekog uticaja na tvoje infractione koje dobijas po drugim forumima. Sto se tice ostalog izvoli pa iznesi svoje primedbe ovde - [Moderacija] - Forumska pitanja, pomoć, molbe i prijedlozi.


----------



## smederevo991

Ja jos uvek cekam da mi das tvoje misljenje za ovo sto repostujem vec 5. put.



> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99062791&postcount=3975
> 
> 
> Ajde gospodo moderatori vi meni recite da li je ovaj post za brig,uz obrazlozenje "wrong attitude".Da napomenem da to nije bio prvi post tog dana u Birtiji,i da sam se pre toga salio tamo sa insiderom,tako da se moglo videti da moje namere nisu trolovske ili provokatorske.



Jel negde trazim da mi preinacis kaznu ?Ne,samo zelim da cujem tvoje misljenje o ovom konkretnom postu,iz kurioziteta.


A sto se tice tvog predloga da iznosim svoje primedbe tamo,vec sam pokusao ali sa mojom pojavom dolaze odmah komentari "brigujte tjetnika" i slicno tako da se moji postovi tamo brisu a cini mi se da sam mozda i bio brigovan u toj temi,nisam siguran.
Tako da,mozda drugi put.


----------



## Singidunum

Ja potpisujem ovo sto ti je napisao makimax sve. Eto ne moras vise da repostujes.


----------



## smederevo991

:nuts:

Sta je napisao?Gde je on odgovorio na ovo moje konkretno pitanje,osim sto je rekao da nema nameru da to uradi ?

Prvo kazes da mogu da trazim vase misljenje,a onda uporno odbijate,ti i tvoj kolega da mi date bilo kakav odgovor na moje pitanje.Stvarno,svaka cast.


----------



## Singidunum

Ne nego ti nisi zadovoljan odgovorom pa ga za isti i ne smatras.


----------



## smederevo991

Kojim bre odgovorom ?Trazio sam vase "strucno" misljenje o tom konkretnom postu,nisam ga dobio.Nemoj da me pravis blesavim.

Da mi je neko pricao da moderatori umeju da budu najveci trolovi ne bih mu verovao.


----------



## makimax

Ajd ovako,mozda shvatis.Da si taj post postavio na srpskom forum ne bi bio kaznjen zbog njega.A kada vratim post u raspravu iz koje je izvadjen i da se razgovor obavljao na srpskom forumu verovatno bi bio upozoren a tvoji sagovornici bi leteli tamo odakle su dosli....Ali nisi.
I da,dobio si odgovora vise nego sto si trazio,ako ti je dosadno imas ostatak foruma pa tamo ubijaj vreme.


----------



## smederevo991

makimax said:


> Ajd ovako,mozda shvatis.Da si taj post postavio na srpskom forum ne bi bio kaznjen zbog njega.A kada vratim post u raspravu iz koje je izvadjen i da se razgovor obavljao na srpskom forumu verovatno bi bio upozoren a tvoji sagovornici bi leteli tamo odakle su dosli...


I ovo ti je bilo tesko odmah da napises,vec si morao da me omalovazavas i pravis blesavim ? 

Ajde da ti kazem hvala,iako sam morao da popijem i opomenu ne bih li dobio konkretan odgovor.


----------



## makimax

To sam ti napisao barem 5 puta.


----------



## smederevo991

Stvarno?Steta samo sto si izmedju tog mog posta sa pitanjem(#2025) i ovog tvog konacnog kakvog takvog odgovora(#2034),napisao samo jedan post(#2026) u kojem mi prepisujes nekakve teorije zavere,ali ni traga od tvog odgovora.:dunno:

Ali ne brini,dobio sam odgovor koji sam trazio 


Edit:
elem,jos posla za vas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99278468&postcount=2953


----------



## gagapg

Eliminišite dotičnog *"Butik Bit Pazar"*, trenutno je aktuelan u temi "Kosovo i Metohija".


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Немамо довољно активних модератора.
На другим форумима се то експресно решава.


----------



## Eeeee

Смедерево, спреми се да кад пишеш по хрвацком форуму, можеш само да се смешкаш и климаш главом... ако им супротставиш мишљење, одма могу да те спрже јер хоће да зауставе "флејм вор"..., тако је како је.

Ја читам њихову секцију често, јер сам тамо рођен, и држаљанин сам те државе, ал јебига... деси ми се 100 пута да кренем да цитирам пост и да одговарам, па онда не одговорим јер поенте нема. Нећеш њима утувити у главу ништа...они су своју слику о свему везаном за Србе и Србију већ креирали и њих не интересује ништа што ти имаш да кажеш, аргументовано или не, логично или не.

Ја сам нпр, цитирао неког, ко је говорио како су само Срби гранатирали Хрвацку, и дао му линк о бомбардовању Шида, од стране Хрвата, и у року од 15 минута мој пост је обрисан....ваљда је и истина провокација понекад...


----------



## geronimo_rs

prolaznikSRB said:


> Немамо довољно активних модератора.
> На другим форумима се то експресно решава.


Ја кад год кликнем на неки линк који је неко овдје пријавио, он је већ обрисан.


----------



## CrazySerb

Da, toliko su azurni da mi idu na nerve 
Ni ne stignem da pogledam o cemu se radi


----------



## smederevo991

Malo pre je Delija90 primetio a sad i ja,kakve su ovo statistike ispod avatara,kada ce stici te funkcije posto mi se cini da i dalje ne mogu da lupam lajkove i dislajkove


----------



## Singidunum

Nesto se testira


----------



## B~G

smederevo991 said:


> Malo pre je Delija90 primetio a sad i ja,kakve su ovo statistike ispod avatara,kada ce stici te funkcije posto mi se cini da i dalje ne mogu da lupam lajkove i dislajkove


Jedva čekaš da počneš da lupaš dislajkove. :lol:


----------



## B~G

Ovo je glupo, sada primetih da nema mogućnosti za dislajkove iako je u startu postojala ta mogućnost.


----------



## Sawovsky

A gde se to daje na ovaj kvadratić sa -? Malo je nelogično 

Aha sad sam kliknuo na minus i skontao čemu služu, jbte koliko je to nepotrebno dugme.


----------



## vladygark

Sad se setih, bio je forum u downu pre nekoliko dana na par sati, ocigledno zbog ovih promena, docekala me poruka od DaiTengu-a, nesto tipa "we apologise for the inconvenience, hope you enjoy staying at SSC", ko bi rekao da ce ON biti toliko uvidjavan prema korisnicima. :lol:


----------



## Capital78

Pozdrav svima forumašima iz Slovenije. Izvinite na mojem srpskom jeziku. Skupljam stare radie, najviše me zanimaju radiji iz ex Juge. Od svih najbolji su mi radiji firme Nikola Tesla. Molim, pomozite mi oko najboljih web stranica o prodaji starih antikviteta. Poznam stranicu kupujem-prodajem. Je ova najbolja ili postoji još neka bolja? Hvala i sretno!


----------



## Singidunum

kupujem-prodajem ili limundo/kupindo

http://www.limundo.com/kupovina/Teh...aji/STARINSKI-RADIO-MUZEJSKI-PRIMERAK/7985749
http://www.limundo.com/kupovina/Teh...AVAN-STARI-RADIO-NIKOLA-TESLA-tip-53E/8231605

http://www.kupindo.com/Radio-uredjaji /9733497_Starinski-radio-Nikola-Tesla-
http://www.kupindo.com/Radio-uredjaji /9040768_Radio-aparat-Tesla-51-RARITET
http://www.kupindo.com/Radio-uredjaji /9492960_Radio-Nikola-Tesla
http://www.kupindo.com/Radio-uredjaji /9897723_-RADIO-NIKOLA-TESLA-
http://www.kupindo.com/Za-kucu/9897833_radio-nikola-tesla
http://www.kupindo.com/Radio-uredjaji /10631903_RADIO-NIKOLA-TESLA-TIP-58B
http://www.kupindo.com/Radio-uredjaji /10907443_Slusala-ga-Mileva
http://www.kupindo.com/Radio-uredjaji /11497501_Stari-radio-Nikola-Tesla-ispravan-u-radnom-stanju

Limundo su aukcije a Kupindo direktna kupovina. Samo obrati paznju oko isporuke, nekad je u ponudi samo licno preuzimanje i sl. a ponekad salju samo kurirskim sluzbama pa ne znam da li one salju i izvan Srbije.

eventualno Halo oglasi, evo ima i tamo jedan takav radio u ponudi

http://www.halooglasi.com/audio-tv-...-tesla-51-raritet.o-249378.128.html?source=bp

Srecna kupovina :cheers:


----------



## Capital78

Puno ti hvala za sve informacije! Odlično!


----------



## Singidunum

Poštovani članovi foruma!

Danas je otvorena fan stranica SSC Serbian Forum-a na Facebook-u. Kako biste se pridružili kliknite na sledeći link *Skyscrapercity Serbian Forum* a zatim na dugme "like".

Stranica je još uvek u povoju a sve sugestije su dobrodošle!

Veliki pozdrav!


----------



## pop1982

^^Bezveze, uskoro će SSC biti jači, pa ćemo lajkovati fejsbuk na ovom forumu.


----------



## Nemanja034

Pope jesili to zovnuo zenu i dva deteta na forum i kuma da te davaju lajke? Neg nemogu da lajkam sindjidunju nikako, i da to uradim nevidi se na ovome svetu.


----------



## pop1982

Nemanja034 said:


> Pope jesili to zovnuo zenu i dva deteta na forum i kuma da te davaju lajke? Neg nemogu da lajkam sindjidunju nikako, i da to uradim nevidi se na ovome svetu.


Jok, otvoriću par naloga i ima da šopam lajkove do besvijesti .


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Nije loše. Drago mi je da su Makedonci oporavili.


----------



## Boza KG

Без кафана Рвате и нас већ су престигли Украјинци

Без









Са


----------



## Singidunum

Racunaj da je u kafani i arhiva sa oko 13k postova.

Gledali smo i to, procentualno. "18 in Spain, 20 in Poland, 22 in Russia, 23 in Italy, 24 in Ukraine, 29 in Portugal, 30 in France, 33 in Serbia and UK, 34 in the Netherlands, 42 in Croatia" - ali ne mora da znaci da je skroz tacno, posle je ispalo da Spanci imaju 28% jer imaju regionalne kafane, ne skupljaju se u istoj i Baskijci i Katalonci. Recimo po ovom gore ispada da Italija ima 40%. Od Euroscrapersa najmanje imaju Bosanci i Svajcarci (11%) a najvise Nemci (60%).


----------



## Boza KG

Хвала, врeдни Немци :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

Imaju Nemci van SSC tri foruma jos :lol: Ovde su najgori od svu decu.


----------



## smederevo991

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99688028&postcount=29760


----------



## pop1982

I šta hoćeš da kažeš tim postom? Plačeš zbog hrvatskog foruma, a pogledaj šta prijavljuješ.Trebao bi mene prijaviti, ne njega.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Singidunum said:


>


EX-YU

1831898 postova iliti 8. mesto.


----------



## smederevo991

pop1982 said:


> I šta hoćeš da kažeš tim postom? Plačeš zbog hrvatskog foruma, a pogledaj šta prijavljuješ.Trebao bi mene prijaviti, ne njega.


Sledeci put cu i tebe.


----------



## pop1982

smederevo991 said:


> Sledeci put cu i tebe.


Samo ti radi svoj pos'o .


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Јел може некако да се банује овај који тролује на сваком банеру?



> [8] Kulla on January 29, 2013 15:03:22
> Beautifull Albanian city.





> [96] KingGenti on January 30, 2013 09:57:11
> 5 for Albania from Albania


----------



## Boza KG

Обрисати

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99742653&postcount=146


----------



## smederevo991

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99777526&postcount=29808

Perma ban odma.


----------



## Singidunum

Serbian Forum je na 6. mestu medju evropskim forumima po tromesecnom rastu :cheers:


----------



## Boza KG

А јел има негде та листа да се погледа?


----------



## filip__pg

Singidunum said:


> Serbian Forum je na 6. mestu medju evropskim forumima po tromesecnom rastu :cheers:


Bolje bi bilo da je po ekonomskom rastu


----------



## Егзекутор

Биће,биће прво ово па економски раст :cheers:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> Serbian Forum je na 6. mestu medju evropskim forumima po tromesecnom rastu :cheers:


Откад смо збацили ТАдића :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kakva je situacija sa Makedonskim forumom, na kojem je on mestu? Hvala.


----------



## delija90

Синги ко ми смако Дражу? Писао сам на међународној секцији о стадионима па сам и претпоставио да ће до тога доћи ако набасам на неког од модератора из околних земаља са оскудном антифашистичком историјом...


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam ko je smak'o Drazu, pitaj Jova Kapicica.



Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Kakva je situacija sa Makedonskim forumom, na kojem je on mestu? Hvala.


23.


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> Ne znam ko je smak'o Drazu, pitaj Jova Kapicica.
> .


Dobra .


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Singidunum said:


> Ne znam ko je smak'o Drazu, pitaj Jova Kapicica.
> 
> 
> 
> 23.


Ok. Hvala.


----------



## Космајац

delija90 said:


> Синги ко ми смако Дражу? Писао сам на међународној секцији о стадионима па сам и претпоставио да ће до тога доћи ако набасам на неког од модератора из околних земаља са оскудном антифашистичком историјом...


Pa stavi novog majku mu, ziv je draza umro nije....


Nego vidim delili su opomene za komentar Tirane!!! Izgovor "komentarisemo sliku", kako slika moze da bude lepa ako je grad strokav i prljav, stvarno svakavih ljudi ima.


----------



## geronimo_rs

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061567&page=116

Има доле неки таг "Скопје Албанијa" који боде очи, па реко' да и ја нешто пријавим.

Поздрав осталим тужибабама. :cheers:


----------



## Bojan9

Završeno.


----------



## Bu rsone

ako moze bris:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100054158&postcount=30161
i sam ovaj zahtev,da se tema ne zatrpava


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Очистити ваздухопловство: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391999&page=573


----------



## smederevo991

Molim da se doticni kazni za taj,i prethodne postove.Hvala
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100133578&postcount=30245


----------



## delija90

Што је бригован Пролазник?


----------



## Boza KG

Aко може да се наш спам из Наменске индустије пребаци негде у кафану.

И чини ми се да је ово у погрешној секцији: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588430


----------



## prolaznikSRB

delija90 said:


> Што је бригован Пролазник?


Доле ланци и окови не вежу се соколови


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Dear Russellss, why you are not living in your smelly Russia?

Овакво понашање је дозвољено? Оваква одвратна русофобија? 
Cosmin није чак ни обрисао поруку, само је затворио тему.

Мене интересује ко је надлежан за ДЛМ и његове модераторе, где то могу да пријавим?

Доста ми је отвореног пропагирања Велике Албаније, пљувања по Србима и Русима на сваком кораку итд...


----------



## Singidunum

Ne vidim zasto si se ti toliko potresao ali OK dao sam mu infraction.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Нисам се претерано потресао, само ми није било јасно због чега није реаговао, а убеђен сам да би реаговао да је ситуација била обрнута.


----------



## Bu rsone

DLM je deo foruma gde siromasni i beznacajni narodi istresaju frustracije i dokazuju svoju "nadmoc" i to da su "mega evropljani" i kosmopolite.uke:


----------



## filip__pg

Neeeee ode seksi thread  Google treba da mi odredjuje sta da gledam, a sta ne e paaa....


----------



## Метрополис

Bu rsone said:


> siromasni i beznacajni


Pa ja tu stalno gađam ljude u takvim raspravama. Jer tu su im vezane ruke, niti mogu da ti uzvrate niti da trolluju. I obavezno kad krenu da provjeravaju odakle sam ja, ja obavezno kažem SAD ili Japan, samo najrazvijenije, tako da si siguran da odakle god da su, da su siromašniji i manje razvijeni :lol: Nevjerovatno kako naročito balkaniste dime kad im kažeš da su nebitni, nerazvijeni i siromašni.


----------



## Bu rsone

:lol:


----------



## filip__pg

Jimmy je profesionalni trol samo kad treba


----------



## delija90

Стрикан зрео за бан


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Што?
Пре бих рекао да је зрео за модератора.


----------



## smederevo991

Jel se to meni cini,ili zadnjih dana ovaj forum nesto zesce trokira ?Stranice otvara po nekoliko minuta.Inace imam odlican protok interneta,i sve ostalo otvaram normalno.


----------



## Bu rsone

Trokira, meni je juce izbacivalo da nije dostupan.


----------



## smederevo991

Gde nestade Hrvatski forum ?Ili ja to zesce tripujem nesto ?:nuts:

edit: definitivno je nestao,sad trazim u svom post history,nema mojih danasnjih postova sa njihovog foruma :lol:


----------



## pop1982

^^ Ja ga vidim...


----------



## smederevo991

Cekaj,nisu mi valjda onda zabranili pristup tamo :nuts: ?


evo dokaz da ga kod mene nema

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/414/asdfal.jpg


----------



## Eeeee

Ја ако сам добро схватио, не могу да ти забране приступ само једном подфоруму...али ја сам лаик :Р


----------



## micika

Moze, naravno. I ovde je verovatno to i uradjeno. U neku ruku me i ne cudi...


----------



## smederevo991

Pa cekaj samo ja ne vidim njihov forum ili ne ?

Cudno mi je da su me banovali jer nisam nista pisao u njihovoj birtiji duze vreme niti sam dobijao brigove skoro.Hteo sam da vidim dal je neko pisao na mojoj temi o Smederevu kad ono cvrc :dunno:


----------



## Singidunum

smederevo991 said:


> Cudno mi je da su me banovali jer nisam nista pisao u njihovoj birtiji duze vreme niti sam dobijao brigove skoro.


Ne znam samo koga lazes  Dobio se jedan pre svega 4 dana.

Da izbacen si sa HR foruma a stric je izbacen sa naseg. Ovo je bila najefikasnija mera za suzbijanje problema ali se u nekom trenutku to pokvarilo i onda smo opet poceli da imamo probleme. Sad ponovo radi i ocekujte da ce se alatka koristiti intenzivno


----------



## micika

Nije samo ti, nego svi oni koji imaju takve zabrane. Ima ih dosta i sa jedne i sa druge strane, i bolje je tako, jer su ih vecina zasluzeno dobili.


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Ne znam samo koga lazes  Dobio se jedan pre svega 4 dana.


Brig?U Birtiji ?:nuts:

Inace mogli ste barem da me obavestite,da se ne blamiram ovde...


----------



## Sawovsky

Zašto imaš citat tog prolupalog protofašiste u potpistu?


----------



## smederevo991

Cekaj,sto me ne pita to u PM ? 

Uglavnom,to je citat iz njegove Ode Narodu Srpskom koju je napisao 1915. godine i koju je stampao o svom trosku.

Zasto imam to ?Pa zato sto je mnogo toga i dan danas aktuelno.

Sto se tice ove tvoje opaske "prolupao" i "protofasista",imao bih svasta da kazem posto sam radio istrazivanje o njemu ali da ne gusimo ovu temu,recicu ti da si malo pregrubo pojednostavio njegovu licnost.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Čuj banovali te Hrvati... Pa šta ćeš sad?


----------



## smederevo991

Jel postoji neki alternativni skin za ovaj forum ?Od ovog oslepeh jebote...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Pavle4488 said:


> Čuj banovali te Hrvati... Pa šta ćeš sad?


Де ти јe нестао аватар ?


----------



## Boza KG

Опет не може цела вест да се објави...

http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/story/56/Србија+данас/1267860/Такса+на+нерад.html


----------



## smederevo991

Jel nije problem da napravim jednu reportazu,koja ne bi bila klasicna sa putovanja,vec manje vise redovna slikovnica iz Italije,tj Gorice i Trsta,gradova u kojima zivim i studiram ?


----------



## Singidunum

Boza KG said:


> Опет не може цела вест да се објави...
> 
> http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/story/56/Србија+данас/1267860/Такса+на+нерад.html


Prosledio sam.



smederevo991 said:


> Jel nije problem da napravim jednu reportazu,koja ne bi bila klasicna sa putovanja,vec manje vise redovna slikovnica iz Italije,tj Gorice i Trsta,gradova u kojima zivim i studiram ?


Nije problem. Zapravo bilo bi odlicno.


----------



## byM4k5

smederevo991 said:


> Jel nije problem da napravim jednu reportazu,koja ne bi bila klasicna sa putovanja,vec manje vise redovna slikovnica iz Italije,tj Gorice i Trsta,gradova u kojima zivim i studiram ?


Novih lokacija nikada dosta...


----------



## smederevo991

Evo izvolte 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595659


----------



## vladygark

Ima li smisla otvarati temu o fabrikama sinskih vozila u okviru podforuma o zeleznici? Kakvo je vase misljenje?


----------



## CrazySerb

Zasto da ne, dobra ideja iako ce se
tema uglavnom popunjavati vestima o stranim firmama.


----------



## Bu rsone

Ja predlazem da se jedna od tema sa vestima, "prepravi" u temu o fabrikama i remontu.
Железница, вести, чланци, интервјуи
Инвестиције у железницу у Србији


----------



## prolaznikSRB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100871369&postcount=6923

Јел може неко да обузда дотичног господина ?
Хвала.


----------



## B~G

prolaznikSRB said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100871369&postcount=6923
> 
> Јел може неко да обузда дотичног господина ?
> Хвала.


Nema pravo da svoje mišljenje istakne na ovom forumu!? Ne vidim u čemu je problem.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

B~G said:


> Nema pravo da svoje mišljenje istakne na ovom forumu!? Ne vidim u čemu je problem.


У увредама које се понављају већ пар пута, не у мишљењу.


----------



## Метрополис

Oće li mi neko objasniti što je riječ "dotični" postala tako popularna. Znači svaki drugi post je neko "dotičan" ne znam jesam li ja jedini primijetio


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Метрополис;100873487 said:


> Oće li mi neko objasniti što je riječ "dotični" postala tako popularna. Znači svaki drugi post je neko "dotičan" ne znam jesam li ja jedini primijetio


Тако правиш одређену дистанцу према _дотичној_ персони, па текст постаје "културнији".


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Хоће ли неко да банује скота?



> [16] Kulla on March 3, 2013 15:11:34
> Beautifull Albanian island, but unfortunately it is still under occuptation so therefor my vote will be for now 1/5. Greetings from the Republic of Kosovo!


----------



## Метрополис

Samo se vi primajte


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Mislim da Kara budžak bar infraction zaslužuje svojim postovima sa završenim džamijama u threadovima o izgradnji. Ja sam prijavio, pa je na administratorima da mu bar u pp pošalju da se unormali ako već ne kažnjavaju.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Post koji si prijavio nije prikladan samo temi. Provokaciju ne mogu da pronadjem.


----------



## Reichsmarschal

Poštovani domaći i strani moderatori ... Do KADA će ovakve stvari biti TOLERISANE ne ovom forumu ? Apsolutno mi ( nam ) je muka više od mržnje, pretnji i teritorijanih pretenzija koje se šire sa Albanske sekcije. Najnoviji primer :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: :












Pritom oni svi zdušno veruju u ovo i podržavaju ovakve stvari hno:


----------



## Singidunum

Sta bi ti sad na mom mestu uradio na osnovu tvog posta?


----------



## Reichsmarschal

Singidunum said:


> Sta bi ti sad na mom mestu uradio na osnovu tvog posta?


Konsultovao se sa stranim moderatorima o budućoj toleranciji ovakvih stvari ?


----------



## smederevo991

Napreduju polako,ova mapa izgleda dosta modernije nego prethodne.


----------



## Nemanja034

Znate kako je pricao nas patrijarh Pavle - "Svako vidi ono što želi". Dakle, da ne idete po tudjim sekcijama, ne bi se uludo ni nervirali. Ja se licno ne nervriam ni kada vidim, prosto navikao sam se da nacionalne grupacije imaju sebi svojstveno a nama vrlo poznato vidjenje sveta.


----------



## Bu rsone

Moze brisanje mog komentara, nepotreban je:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100962377&postcount=319


----------



## Eeeee

Брате, може свако свакакве мапе да качи овде...док не урла уби Србина, нек качи своје жеље или планове или шта год...не крши правила.


----------



## Singidunum

Reichsmarschal said:


> Konsultovao se sa stranim moderatorima o budućoj toleranciji ovakvih stvari ?


Kojih stvari? Pitam te iz moje pozicije, vidis svoj post i sta bi uradio? Da li bi dao sebi kaznu zbog kacenja provokativnog materijala? Posto je to jedino sto ja vidim. Ja jedino u pasulj da gledam odakle si to izvukao.


----------



## Boza KG

^^
Одавде је извукао
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100961888#post100961888

Него шта мислите о теми *Болнице | Hospitals*? Да се мало нервира Вучко


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Kada bi se pravila primenjivala to the letter ti bi bio banovan vec jer imas dovoljno infractiona. Tako da be careful what you wish for.


Kad bi se pravila primenjivala to the letter,ja bih imao jednu,maksimalno dve kazne,to begin with. 



> Naravno treba imati u vidu da je ovo jedan od najvecih foruma tako da se ne mogu bas primenjivati iskustva sa nekih drugih* koji imaju ukupno postova koliko SSC dnevno.*



Ako ovo ciljas na TWC forum,evo njegove ukupne statistike



> Threads 470,879 Posts 11,308,213 Members 183,237 Active Members 8,941


Naravno,i dalje je upola manje od ovog foruma,ali ipak nije zanemarljivo,sigurno ne "koliko SSC ima dnevno"

Recimo Discussion and Debate sekcija foruma,koja uvek stvara najvise problema i u kojoj se najvise piskara,ima samo 6 moderatora,a mozete mi verovati na rec da sve funkcionise dosta solidno i da se retko kad stigne do vredjanja koja neki put ovde bude standardno.Tamo se cak kaznjava i off topic.


----------



## Космајац

Singidunum said:


> Kada bi se pravila primenjivala to the letter ti bi bio banovan vec jer imas dovoljno infractiona. Tako da be careful what you wish for. Sto se tice zalbi, admini i ovde razmatraju zalbe ali ne one koje se ticu postova van on-topic diskusije. Naravno treba imati u vidu da je ovo jedan od najvecih foruma tako da se ne mogu bas primenjivati iskustva sa nekih drugih koji imaju ukupno postova koliko SSC dnevno.


Ruku na srce kada bi se pravila primenjivala bez izuzetaka ti verovatno vise ne bi bio administrator, jer budimo realni nista manje nije uvredljiva ona tvoja tema "Je*bacu ti majku kad te pronadjem" od one moje izjave " hrvati odj**ite sa ovog foruma ".


----------



## Singidunum

Get over it


----------



## mandrak12345

Koja je razlika između moderatora, super-moderatora i administratora?


----------



## Singidunum

Moderatori su zaduzeni za odredjene sekcije, super-moderatori su zaduzeni za sve sekcije uglavnom u cilju borbe sa spamom a admini su zaduzeni za tehnicka pitanja poput otvaranja novih sekcija, IP banova, ubacivanja novih moderatora i sl.


----------



## Insider2012

B~G said:


> Samo da se osvrnem na nedavni ban Strica na srpskom forumu, osim onog glupog posta čovek baš i nije zaslužio tako drakonsku kaznu.
> 
> 
> 
> evo, da se slozin, ja isto mislin, da je covik totalno ok i konstruktivan, oni odlucujuci post je bia nesritno napisan i misinterpreted. sigurno covik nie ujka kako ga se proziva.
> 
> inace podrzavan rad moderatora i mislin da je na visokon nivou, sigurno je tesko te puste postove geldat, sortirat, interpretirat u stalnon nedostatku vrimena
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazySerb

Singi odlepio 
Podsecam se onog vica "Imate li 1000 pereca?" - samo umesto pereca, radi se o temama


----------



## Boza KG

Добро је, само да не крене да тако дели банове


----------



## mrskoje

Ако почне жалићу се Мири и одмах ће да попусти.:lol:


----------



## Bu rsone

Pustite coveka na miru, vidite sta mu rade u Briselu hno: Moze barem imati podrsku naro khm mislim forumasa.


----------



## filip__pg

Koliko tema o zeljeznici :shocked:


----------



## CrazySerb

Kad bi barem imali materijala da ih sve popunimo pa ajd da kazes ... ovako, eh.


----------



## filip__pg

Singi je vizionar, zna on da nakon ove krize slijedi ekonomski bum pa ce da bude milijarde ulaganja u zeljeznicu


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Kad bi barem imali materijala da ih sve popunimo pa ajd da kazes ... ovako, eh.


Ti si zapoceo otvaranje  Pritom ne znam sta znaci da se teme napune, poenta je da ne bude sve natrpano jedno preko drugog u jednom threadu jer onda niko ne bi mogao da objasni postojanje cele sekcije za zeleznicu.


----------



## Bu rsone

Meni se svidja, sada i mi koji nismo iz te price mozemo podeliti ono sto nas zanima itd., na tim temama, cime se tema Zeleznicki saobracaj malo oslobadja.
Mozda je jedino ova tema suvisna:
Remont i održavanje vozova | Overhaul & Maintenance
Vec imamo temu Industrija sinskih vozila, to bi moglo zajedno?


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Jel ubijaju moderatori neku paru od ovog SSC-a, vjerovatno da da, msm ali ja nisam upoznat, jesu li nam spremni oktriti koliko para dobijaju?


----------



## Nemanja034

^^ To i mene zanima. Ima da se kandidujem sledeci put, sigurno 

Doduse, ja ne bi imao srca da banujem nikoga, ni za pare. :bash: Dobro, brigove mozda, packi radi 

Nego, mene zanima moze li persona nongrata da dobije ban samo sa jedne partikularne sekcije, na kojoj je izasrao nesto? Glupo bi bilo banovati sa celog foruma zbog nekompatibilnosti samo sa jednom sekscijom, a postujuci zlatno pravilo da je misljenje kao dupe.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

ArchitectureSerbian said:


> Jel ubijaju moderatori neku paru od ovog SSC-a, vjerovatno da da, msm ali ja nisam upoznat, jesu li nam spremni oktriti koliko para dobijaju?


Evo ja sa dve i po godine staza napravih jos jednu kucu.


----------



## mrskoje

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Evo ja sa dve i po godine staza napravih jos jednu kucu.


Шта ли тек Сигнодум онда има кад још узмемо у обзир вишу позицију коју има све ове године.
Нису приче о његовим јахтама без основа.


----------



## Bojan9

U našim nižemoderatorskim krugovima kruže priče kako on (ne smijem da napišem to ime) ima 3 jahte, jednu ovu manju od 12m koja je parkirana pored naših u Monte Karlu, jednu koja samo stoji ispred kuće u Majamiju, i jednu ogromnu kojom putuje širom svijeta ponosnog. A šta se sve dešava u toj jahti, pa to ni gospodža ne zna sve, strašne stvari su to


----------



## smederevo991

Lik PONOVO po ko zna koji put spamuje forum i temu o Kosovu,jos se javno hvali time,a vi ne preduzimate nista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102671774&postcount=4973


----------



## tatulica

u kafani srpske sam manijački pisao neke stihove iz srpskih narodnih pesama, ako može da se pobrišu moji postovi, bio bih vam zahvalan.

edit:

i ako san kontra keruma nešto sra po hrvatskon podforunu da se obriše to ća san sra i ako san objavljiva ćetnićke pisme ponjihovoj sekciji

šalija san se obrišite ito ništa kontra keruma i splita nimam


----------



## vladygark

Gospodzo kol'ko placas da ti obrisu postove? Nije fer da se ti napijes i onda raspises k'o blesav a onda neko drugi cisto volonterski da te vadi iz go*ana.


----------



## tatulica

Платићу им тиме што напушавам Јелену Милић из центра за евроатланске студије, на ФБ.


----------



## Vrachar

Na podforumu "Zeleznica" ne postoji tema "Istorija zeleznice" ili sl. (poput one na podforumu "Vazduhoplovstvo"). U kojoj onda temi se mogu postaviti slike iz '50-tih iz inostranstva ("Zeleznice u inostranstvu"?) npr?

Hvala.


----------



## Singidunum

Mozes da otvoris novu temu


----------



## Bu rsone

Ako moze brisanje, omasio sam temu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102717446&postcount=16


----------



## Vrachar

@ Singidunum
Nego, kad ces ti da ocistis svoj inbox? Da ne kucam dzabe PM.


----------



## Singidunum

Vrachar said:


> @ Singidunum
> Nego, kad ces ti da ocistis svoj inbox? Da ne kucam dzabe PM.


Evo ocistio sam imam sad mesta za celih 6


----------



## Vrachar

^^
Sto ne izvezes poruke u .csv ili .txt file i pohranis ga negde u arhivu? Onda sve lepo obrises i krenes iz pocetka od nule. Em nema odbijanja poruka, em si sacuvao sve ranije poruke.


----------



## filip__pg

Singidunum said:


> Mozes da otvoris novu temu


Jupiii, jos jedna tema :banana:


----------



## Boza KG

Кад сте већ код Железница, пребаците и Прокоп тамо...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Да убаците још неког модератора, типа vladygark-a?


----------



## Метрополис

Neka hvala


----------



## tatulica

Не питате се ви о томе. Гледајте своја посла.


----------



## smederevo991

Метрополис;102749017 said:


> Neka hvala


A ja ?Evo ja imam simpatije prema vasoj borbi,cak sam polozio ispit iz istorije CCCP-a.:banana:


----------



## geronimo_rs

prolaznikSRB said:


> Да убаците још неког модератора, типа vladygark-a?


Pored Bože KG bi bilo nepošteno da bilo ko drugi bude moderator, ako je on zainteresovan za to.

A ako ne bude Božo, onda bi bilo lijepo da to bude neko iz RS.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Мани ме географских кључева.


----------



## vladygark

Slazem se, i ja bih najpre predlozio ili Bozu, ili Milosa (Krejzi) ili Vracara, najpostovanijeg clana naseg foruma.

Mada stvarno ne vidim potrebu za novim moderatorom u ovom trenutku, osim ako bi se postavio mod iz RS, ali to moze i Boza da radi.


----------



## pop1982

I ja ne znam šta će nam još jedan mod.


----------



## Boza KG

Pavle4488 said:


> Pored Bože KG bi bilo nepošteno da bilo ko drugi bude moderator, ako je on zainteresovan za to.
> 
> A ako ne bude Božo, onda bi bilo lijepo da to bude neko iz RS.


Хвала Павле, добро би ми дошла нова кућа од модераторске плате 

Шалим се, мислим да нема потребе за новим модом, сасвим их је довољно :cheers:


----------



## tatulica

Ја не знам шта ће нам модови уопште кад се сви лепо слажемо.


----------



## Vucko

prolaznikSRB said:


> Да убаците још неког модератора, типа vladygark-a?


Ja bi banjaluku.RS


----------



## geronimo_rs

prolaznikSRB said:


> Мани ме географских кључева.


Нисам рекао да би требало увести географски кључ.

Нити да је РС било како запостављена код било ког модератора, ја сам врло задовољан односом према РС и форумашима из РС.

Нисам рекао ни да нам треба још један модератор, иовако ја ни не стигнем да прочитам пријављене постове у овој теми. hno:

Нисам чак ни рекао да је мени из РС то први критеријум, чим сам подвукао Божу, за ког мислим да би био сјајан мод јер видим да има ентузијазам да се бави форумом.

Зато не знам чему ми стављаш ријеч у уста и што се одмах штрецаш на помен модератора из РС. Али ево сад кад си се већ штрецнуо да те питам, зашто не би сљедећи мод био из РС? Имали смо и Лалу (Ивица) и Шумадинца (Влада) и Црногорца (Бојан) и Београђанина (Синги), зашто сљедећи не би био рецимо неки Семберац?




vladygark said:


> Slazem se, i ja bih najpre predlozio ili Bozu, ili Milosa (Krejzi) ili Vracara, najpostovanijeg clana naseg foruma.
> 
> Mada stvarno ne vidim potrebu za novim moderatorom u ovom trenutku, osim ako bi se postavio mod iz RS, ali to moze i Boza da radi.


Браво за Врачара, он би био феноменалан мод, ако има времена да се бави форумом.

И Крејзи би био одличан мод, само мислим да не може бити мод члан који је банован...пар пута.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Boza KG said:


> Хвала Павле, добро би ми дошла нова кућа од модераторске плате
> 
> Шалим се, мислим да нема потребе за новим модом, сасвим их је довољно :cheers:


Прави модераторски одговор.


----------



## tatulica

Pavle4488 said:


> Браво за Врачара, он би био феноменалан мод,


Ја се слажем, чисто техничи - Врачар би био сјајан мод. И један је од форумашаша чије постове читам.

Али питање је, да ли ми желимо и да ли смо спремни да нам Канађанин буде модератор и да од процена једног Канађанина овде зависи било шта?

Само питам.

Ништа лично.


----------



## tatulica

... не знам ја бих замислио да ми форум уређује неки коцкасти лик како у Саут ПАрку приказују Канађане, не без основа.

Зато кажем, иначе ми је он ОК као мод.


----------



## tatulica

vladygark said:


> ili Bozu, ili Milosa (Krejzi)


Чек, чек, је Крејзи тип који се залаже да се Кафана укине?

Мислио сам да смо после нобелове награде за мир Ахтисарију раскрстили са оваквим начином размишљања.


----------



## tatulica

иначе. многи ће можда помислити да ја по,,систему елиминације" желим да дођем до позиције мода.

није искључено, теорије пије воде, али само да знате, да то није тачно, мени је већ нуђено и ја сам одбио, 

ја бих. него обавезе ми не допуштају. поз


----------



## vladygark

Jel neko od vas primetio da kvalitet slika primetno opadne posle linkovanja na forum, ili je to samo moj utisak?


----------



## Singidunum

To ne zavisi od foruma nego hosta


----------



## CrazySerb

Kad smo vec kod toga (hosta) - jel moze neko da preporuci jedan? Hocu da nabacim neku reportazu ali jednostavno vise mi nista ne ide od ruke sa starim dobrim Photobucket-om. Skroz su ga upropastili majmuni. :bash:


----------



## Singidunum

Mozda Google Drive?


----------



## vladygark

I ja sam to isto prvo pomislio ali sad mi se cini da kvalitet opada posle linkovanja.

Uporedi:

http://i.imgur.com/N4TcZur.jpg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102811772&postcount=7057

Primecuje se da je tekst kudikamo citljiviji na hostingu nego u postu. Rezolucija je ista.


----------



## Singidunum

Ja ne vidim razliku, osim sto je kad sliku gledas direktno bolji kontrast zbog tamnog okvira u browseru. Suzi browser tako da se ne vidi nista osim slike i otvori u dva taba, jedan direktno sliku drugi na forumu, nema razlike.


----------



## oroborus

CrazySerb said:


> Kad smo vec kod toga (hosta) - jel moze neko da preporuci jedan? Hocu da nabacim neku reportazu ali jednostavno vise mi nista ne ide od ruke sa starim dobrim Photobucket-om. Skroz su ga upropastili majmuni. :bash:


Meni je http://imgur.com/ odličan.


----------



## Метрополис

meni postimage.org najbolje funkcioniše. Ja sajtove koji te tjeraju na redirect, tipa Photobucket i Flickr blokiram.


----------



## gagapg

Ovo mi se javlja kada kliknem na temu "Ukrajina i Bjelorusija".


----------



## filip__pg

I meni...


----------



## pop1982

Ruska posla...^^


----------



## B~G

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103913183&postcount=34783

Za obrisati i sankcionisati!

Hvala.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103888989&postcount=34745

За обрисати и санкционисати!

Хвала.


----------



## B~G

Ne pravi se pametan, ko ti je kriv ako si se prepoznao u postu.

Molio bih modove da se odluče da li je dozvoljeno marširanje drugih članova i ovako prizeman rečnik. Ako je tako, ne bih da mu ostanem dužan.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Ваљда је горе када неко генерализује и вређа велики део народа, него када неко напада таквог.


----------



## Singidunum

A jel bi mogli vi to preko PM-a?


----------



## pop1982

Oni, što ne peru zube, su SNS-ovi, a ovi što peru, demokrate. Sad će se ove naše patriote sa foruma zaposliti u drogerijama i šamarati svakoga ko kupi pastu ili bude imao ispravne prednje zube .


----------



## prolaznikSRB

pop1982 said:


> Oni, što ne peru zube, su SNS-ovi, a ovi što peru, demokrate. Sad će se ove naše patriote sa foruma zaposliti u drogerijama i šamarati svakoga ko kupi pastu ili bude imao ispravne prednje zube .


Шта да радим ако нисам ни напредњак, ни демократа? 
Ништа, један дан перем, један не.


----------



## Reichsmarschal

Bugarash-Lowar je opet dobio bananu :banana:


----------



## B~G

Kome da zahvalimo?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Reichsmarschal said:


> Bugarash-Lowar je opet dobio bananu :banana:


И побре дијабло, то су била два дијаболична антисрбина.


----------



## geronimo_rs

B~G said:


> Molio bih modove da se odluče da li je dozvoljeno marširanje drugih članova i ovako prizeman rečnik.





Singidunum said:


> A jel bi mogli vi to preko PM-a?







5:50...


*"Па пита те човјек."* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

prolaznikSRB said:


> И побре дијабло, то су била два дијаболична антисрбина.


A neka je konacno, znaci on je bio bas dno dna


----------



## tatulica

Ако можете да откључате тему ,,Представљај се" и да промените наслов у доста прикладније: ,,Представи се", да избаците тај непотребни имеративни тон.

Немам ниједан реалан аргуменат због кога та тема треба да буде отворена, мало је форумаша и они се више-мање сви знају, али тема ми се допада па ако можете да је откључате а ја обећавам да ћу је ја одржавати тако што ћу се повремено ,,представљати" тако што ћу улазити у личности појединих форумаша и писати као да они представљају себе.

Мене то забавља.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Predstavi se je isto imperativ, samo je svrseni glagol, a predstvaljaj se nesvrseni, samim time pomalo besmislena upotreba, jer se nece neko 100x predstaviti, ali je s druge strane potpuno odgovarajuca, jer ces ti nas predstavljati.


----------



## tatulica

bravo!

ali ja uopšte ne razmišljam o gramatici, niti me jezik zanima na taj načit, to se može naučiti za 5-6 sati šta je šta . to je verovatno tačno što pišeš.

jel može ,izvolite se predstaviti", pošto tu nema imerativnog tona koji meni smeta u naslovu, ali naslov je toliko nebitan, bitno je da se tema otključa.

ali neće singidunum da otključa, znao sam da ovo neće biti otključano čim sam napisao prvo slovo tog posta, ali eto - nek uđe u istoriju da sam barem tražio da se otključa.


----------



## smederevo991

Singi,kao supermod mogao bi da intervenises ili skrenes paznju Hr kolegama na baljezgarije koje se pisu u njihovoj kafani(strana 47. cafe splavovi),naime nekoliko njih je vas srpske modove nazvalo "turskim modovima" "zbog kopulacije aga sa srpskim zenama tokom 400 godina slavne srpske istorije".


----------



## Singidunum

lol


----------



## Bu rsone

Sta mislite o temi Made in Yu?Bila bi o proizvodima jugoslovenske industrije, mozda bi vukla na neku "industrijsku nostalgiju", ionako u Kafani imamo 1000 tema, ako ne bude valjala spasce na trecu stranu.


----------



## B~G

smederevo991 said:


> Singi,kao supermod mogao bi da intervenises ili skrenes paznju Hr kolegama na baljezgarije koje se pisu u njihovoj kafani(strana 47. cafe splavovi),naime nekoliko njih je vas srpske modove nazvalo "turskim modovima" "zbog kopulacije aga sa srpskim zenama tokom 400 godina slavne srpske istorije".


Mustafa Kemal Singi.:lol:


----------



## mrskoje

PravoslavnoKomunistickiJugoCetnik i slobino kumce sa pendrekom u ruci.


----------



## Eeeee

Стварно се мало изгубио, битно је да је хтео на њиховој сваштари да изврне причу.


----------



## Vucko

Steta sto ne radi goli otok,lik bi tucao kamen uveliko.


----------



## Floydian

Za šta je drugo budala, nego da joj se smeju. :lol:

Podugo sam na ovom forumu i svačega sam se načitao ovde, ali ovo definitivno ulazi u TOP10 bisera.

Da postoji _*SkyscraperCity Hall of Shame*_, *sesvecan* bi bio doživotni laureat.


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

Gospodza me zamolio da kopiram ovaj PM ovdje:



Karunica said:


> zdravo.
> 
> znam da ti i ja nismo uvek bili u najboljim odnosima ali sad te molim za uslugu. sve što tražim jeste da ovo kopiraš u temu questions ako ti nije problem.
> 
> naime ja imam statičku IP adresu koja se automatski briguje ako te jednom banuju sa foruma. tako da ne mogu otvoriti novi nalog.
> 
> e vidi sad. mene je nepravedno banovao moderator iz poljske posle neke prepirke iz PV poruka. tako da nisam u mogućnosti da otvorim novi nalog, jer automatski biva brigovan, sve dok imam statičku IP adresu (kao i ovaj).
> 
> pa ako nije problem da naši modovi odbanuju moj nalog KArA_TG jer je to jedini nalog bez statičke adrese a da trajno banuju ovaj.
> 
> Ako ti nije problem, ti samo kopiraj ovaj PV kopiraj u temu questions, pa nek naši modovi odluče:
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104151280#post104151280
> 
> Hvala ti unapred.


*
PS. ovo radim jer podržavam sve koji imaju probleme sa administratorima pa makar to bila i Gospodza.
*


----------



## smederevo991

Ne,banovana je zbog uvreda na nasem forumu.


----------



## Nemanja034

Neka proba sa "govnarica", to je protiv uroka (banovanja i staticke IP adrese).


----------



## Bojan9

"nepravedno" banovao moderator iz Poljske


----------



## Singidunum

Samo da obavestim sve da je admin privremeno ugasio tagove zbog nekih zloupotreba na drugim sekcijama.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Јбт ал ЦИА стеже каиш...


----------



## B~G

Singidunum said:


> Samo da obavestim sve da je admin privremeno ugasio tagove zbog nekih zloupotreba na drugim sekcijama.


Ballota? :lol:

Inače, vratia se bugi.


----------



## Boza KG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104321689#post104321689

Ако ово прича око линка може да се прабаци овде.


----------



## Eeeee

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104326052&postcount=93


Ако може брисање поста, Еven!-a, долази са усташом Томпсоном и качи његову песму на теми о Србима Крајишницима и провоцира, хоће да изазове флејмовање па онда да тражи гашење теме... 

хвала унапред!


----------



## smederevo991

Gospodja pokusava da zaobidje ban,xyz nalogom
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1074048


----------



## Karunica

браво!


----------



## smederevo991

Evo ga jos jedan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1074047


----------



## prolaznikSRB

У суштини ово је за бан, а чак му није ни обрисана порука:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104302728&postcount=136


----------



## B~G

Zašto ban!? Napisao je f par zvezdica pa k...
Nije kao da je nekome otvoreno poručio mrš.
Opusti se Prolaznice mnogo si napet... Izađi malo napolje, pročitaj koju knjigu, odgledaj koji film, uživaj u životu...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

B~G said:


> Zašto ban!? Napisao je f par zvezdica pa k...
> Nije kao da je nekome otvoreno poručio mrš.
> Opusti se Prolaznice mnogo si napet... Izađi malo napolje, pročitaj koju knjigu, odgledaj koji film, uživaj u životu...


Спрајт.


----------



## xandar

U kojoj je to temi?


----------



## Boza KG

Обрисати постове овог Albani.Prishtinë:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1322029&page=20


----------



## EagleX

B~G said:


> Na ovaj post sam u tamošnjoj kafani turio sliku veniša (sredstva za čišćenje fleka), kao odgovor na njegovu konstataciju da su se ''isprljali'' nama, tj. dadoh im lep savet kako da skinu fleke.
> 
> Moderator je taj moj post obrisao a ovaj ostavio. Stvarno lepo.


To je Ballota, lik koji je svoj identitet na ovom forumu izgradio pomocu svojih bisera.
Sami hrvatski forumasi od njega prave budalu i ponizavaju ga a da on to ne konta, nesto slicno kao sto Pink radi sa onim Ekremom.



V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Izbegavati hrvatsku sekciju ovih dana, ukratko.
> Nije njima ni upola drago sto ulaze u EU koliko misle da je nama krivo sto ne ulazimo.A nama puca i za jedno i za drugo.
> 
> Kompleksi.


Sad sam se bas vratio sa HR sekcije, nisam nesto narocito iznerviran, vise brinu o Srbiji umesto o svojoj drzavi a da nisu ni svesni u kakvim su problemima.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Ja ne znam sta se sa tim likom uopste desilo.Posto sam relativno dugo na forumu pamtim ga kada je bio sasvim ok.

Verovatno bi neko usko strucan za poremecaje ponasanja i poremecaje licnosti znao odgovor...


----------



## Singidunum

Ne bih se bavio psihoanalizom forumasa. Prosto ignorisite klovnove tog tipa.


----------



## Егзекутор

Сингидунуме ово мора да се санкционише

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104825763&postcount=35863


----------



## B~G

Singi zašto je zaključana tema ''svaka čast''?


----------



## Singidunum

B~G said:


> Singi zašto je zaključana tema ''svaka čast''?


Ima druga tema Свака част


----------



## B~G

Hvala, nisam video.


----------



## Sawovsky

prijavljuje mi neke prljave rabote chrome na frumu, malware neki


----------



## Космајац

Sta se desava?


----------



## oroborus

I kod mene se to javlja:










http://safebrowsing.clients.google....isplay.php?f=739&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US


----------



## gagapg

Isto i kod mene! Morao sam preko explorera da uđem!


----------



## Boza KG

Ја преко Мозиле директно хоће, али преко гугла избацује исто. Вероватно нас је гугл блокиро...

Јесте: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104835738#post104835738


----------



## pipistrel

И мени преко мозиле пријављује.


----------



## Singidunum

Prijavljeno je, problem je resen, sad se ceka Google da skine te nalepnice.


----------



## Метрополис

Evo još jedan se registrovao da bi trollovao i spamovao u svaštari ako može delete+ban zahvaljujem

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104846530&postcount=35946


----------



## smederevo991

Meni ovo mirise na upozorenje koje Google salje sajtu.Mafijaska fora,samo umesto konjske glave ili aligatora,upozorenje za malaware.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

И мени, али без зезања. Типична уцена компаније која ми се доста огадила у последње време.
А наравно да ће администратори да кажу: "Ма не, нису они, наша је грешка хе-хе" јер се велике паре обрћу баш због Гугла.


----------



## Метрополис

Modovi, gangsteri, svinjske glave kokain.


----------



## prolaznikSRB




----------



## Eeeee

Послах поруку Јану, одговори ми он. Слаже се са пуленом и подржава његов рад...


----------



## smederevo991

Umesto da jurite cetnike po forumu kao pravi udbasi mogli bi da suzbijete gospodzin novi nalog

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104990631&postcount=59


----------



## mile85

smederevo991 said:


> Umesto da jurite cetnike po forumu kao pravi udbasi mogli bi da suzbijete gospodzin novi nalog
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104990631&postcount=59


Tebi sve zivo smeta, avatari, gospodza...pusti makar gospodzu da zivi!


----------



## smederevo991

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105006986&postcount=3144

Cista provokacija,postavlja mape gde su Kosovo i Vojvodina nezavisne drzave.


----------



## byM4k5

Imam jedno pitanje za Novosađane. Za dva dana dolazim na Exit, pa me interesuju lokacije samouslužnih restorana, tj. jeftinih restorana gdje mogu jesti klasičan ručak.


----------



## Alex_ZR

byM4k5 said:


> Imam jedno pitanje za Novosađane. Za dva dana dolazim na Exit, pa me interesuju lokacije samouslužnih restorana, tj. jeftinih restorana gdje mogu jesti klasičan ručak.


Овај ресторан није лош:

http://foody.rs/kontakt.html


----------



## byM4k5

^^ Zahvaljujem.


----------



## gagapg

Može li se obrisati post, i adekvatno *kazniti* forumaš zvani:


> Sto je bilo?!


,koji je na temi podgorica praćenje gradilišta postovao ovo:



> kakva NVO? Ti mora da si neka posrbica kad tako pricas.. ali to misljenje zadrzi za
> sebe. Prije bi isa i u dzamiju (iako sam pravoslavac) nego kod Rista.


Kao stariji forumaš, zaključujem čini mi se da samo brisanje posta nije dovoljno, jer 
mu nije prvi put.


----------



## delija90

Ko je taj?


----------



## Eeeee

Да ли још неко има проблем када учитава страницу ГИФ-ови у кафани, мени гуглов претраживач хроме избацује упозорење за вирусе и "малициозан софтвер"


----------



## gagapg

delija90 said:


> Ko je taj?


Pojavljuje se vrlo rijetko, i to samo kako bi provocirao.
Inače, Rudonji je odgovorio ono!

Moderacija je reagovala i banovala ga. :cheers:



> Да ли још неко има проблем када учитава страницу
> ГИФ-ови у кафани, мени гуглов претраживач хроме
> избацује упозорење за вирусе и "малициозан софтвер"


Meni isto.


----------



## filip__pg

Eeeee said:


> Да ли још неко има проблем када учитава страницу ГИФ-ови у кафани, мени гуглов претраживач хроме избацује упозорење за вирусе и "малициозан софтвер"


I meni


----------



## vladygark

Sto ste mi obrisali post na temi o zeleznici gde sam pitao Chumlee-ja za poredjenje potrosnje goriva kod shinobusa, Macose, Svedjana i Rusa?

Edit: moze biti da sam se utripovao pa ga nisam ni poslao zbog nekih vanrednih okolnosti danas, u tom slucaju se izvinjavam.


----------



## Boza KG

Ако може да се обрише препуцавање:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541491&page=49


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Da li ima tema u kafani o kupovini preko interneta/ebay a i ako ne, gdje bi da postavim svoja neka pitanja oko toga?


----------



## Floydian

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510305&highlight=


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Hvala


----------



## filip__pg

Sto ne rijesite ovaj problem sa teme gif i dalje je blokirano preko chroma, zbog nekog sajta nakavi.com.


----------



## B~G

Pa pređi na Operu!


----------



## Singidunum

Obrisao sam taj link. Nisam mogao pre jer nisam znao sta ti javlja kao problem.


----------



## Космајац

Da li je dozvoljeno kaciti ovakve potpise?


----------



## Nemanja034

Why do roosters singing in half past four? Well its for people to wake up to feed those chickens.


----------



## Егзекутор

Ма тај мод Кузман је једна најобичнија пиџоњара.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Зашто нас свађаш са светом ??


----------



## Егзекутор

prolaznikSRB said:


> Зашто нас свађаш са светом ??


Вајни мод ме је толико задужио и посебне симпатије гајим према њему да сам морао да му уделим комплимент.Пошто та реч на тренслејту не може да се преведе то може да буде дефиниција за смерног и душевног човека какав је дотични мод.


----------



## filip__pg

Vidim Cosmina koji salje poruku Singidunumu "What does pidzonjara mean?"


----------



## Егзекутор

filip__pg said:


> Vidim Cosmina koji salje poruku Singidunumu "What does pidzonjara mean?"


:grass:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Пријавите поруке овог усташе са дна стране:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105544187#post105544187


----------



## Метрополис

Ja se potpuno slažem sa tipom nema potrebe


----------



## prolaznikSRB

ПА ти си стари црвени хрват


----------



## Dux Uxorum

prolaznikSRB said:


> Пријавите поруке овог усташе са дна стране:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105544187#post105544187


_Oluja 1995
Croats on the doorstep of the Western civil order:_

Kakav kompleks inferiornosti......"Western civil order"


----------



## Егзекутор

Стално збуњују народ јер не могу да се договоре да ли су западни или митлееуропеански...Договорите се више да не збуњујете поштен свет.


----------



## Bu rsone

Malo se popije, pusti se Thompson i Škoro "Spustiće se gusta magla ponovo", udari ta neka emocija, onda kreće Youtube i klip za klipom...Sve završi sa Miletom Kitićem i "Kraljicom trotoara"...


----------



## Егзекутор

Ово стварно нема смисла,санкционишите овај потпис.Битно је да сте код аватара Чича Драже били ефикасни,а код сусједа се затварају очи

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105591326&postcount=3242


----------



## dejan_b88

Не могу ништа да поставим на БЛ подфоруму. Пријављује ми неки ерор. На осталим подфорумима све уредно.



> An error occurred.
> 
> Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
> Please try again later.
> 
> If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.
> 
> Faithfully yours, nginx.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Не ради ни тема о Скопљу нпр.


----------



## Singidunum

Forum je u prethodnom tromesecju ponovo ostvario rekordan rast! Nema neke velike razlike u odnosu na tromesecje pre toga ali je tempo na istom nivou  :cheers1:


----------



## Singidunum

Da li vam se jos uvek pojavljuje ovaj error?


----------



## Boza KG

Браво за раст :cheers:

Мени се појави једном, па 3-4 пута не, па се опет појави...


----------



## Singidunum

Prijavljeno je teh adminu, pojavljuje se i na drugim forumima


----------



## vladygark

Може ли тема о градском превозу у Новом Саду? Уопште рекао бих да треба ићи ка томе да НС добије свој подфорум, јесте да су нас Новосађани напустили али кога нема без њега се може.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

800 000 postova. :cheers:


----------



## Boza KG

Да ли може да се отвори тема о пројекту *Горњи Хоризонти* у секцији: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1776 ?

Мислим да је занимљива тема, пар хидроелектарана, тунели, канали, акумулације, наводњавање, еколошке последице. Има материјала сигурно ће га бити и у будућности, али пре свега да се представи овај значајан пројекат.


----------



## Singidunum

Ako je projekat prekogranicni onda OK ako je lokalni onda mozes i u RS Istok


----------



## Boza KG

^^

Отворена :cheers:

Горњи хоризонти | Gornji horizonti


----------



## Nemanja034

Sto je prolaznik u brizi?


----------



## pipistrel

Због душмана.


----------



## Eeeee

Малер...јел опет на ДЛМу или код је био код браће?


----------



## 14grifon

DLM.


----------



## Vucko

DLM je ko minsko polje, i ako prezivis prvi dan zaginuces(popices ban) vec sutra.


----------



## smederevo991

Ja nikad nisam zalazio na taj DLM,ne znam ni sta je.Dovoljna su mi domaca prepucavanja.:grouphug:


----------



## pop1982

Dajte čovjeku link...


----------



## Bu rsone

^^Mogao si reci i "Dajte coveku misomor", ista stvar.

Koloseum za zabavu gradjana Istocne Evrope.Mesto na kom su Rumunija i Bugarska pojam razvijenosti za Poljsku, a Ukrajina no.1 vojna sila Evrope.


----------



## smederevo991

Eh,to pop hoce da me navuce na ban,stari komunisticki trik.Na tvoju nesrecu nije mi uopste primamljiva rasprava sa istocnim susjedima™.


----------



## pop1982

Jbg, probati nije grijeh .


----------



## direktor

A gdje se krije taj DLM jos to nisam naso


----------



## Singidunum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=74

Direktore imas jedan post tamo, kad si iskopao thread star 7 godina i u njega postavio clanak kako se Njkv setao po Knezu.


----------



## direktor

Vidis mislo sam da je taj post zavrsio u temi skros drugoj i ptao se gdje nestao ,ukucao sam u pretragu monarhija ubacio clanak i izaso poslije nisam mogao naci nitemu ni clanak 
Kad odlucim da me banuju onda cu da postujem tamo


----------



## geronimo_rs

Singidunum said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=74
> 
> Direktore imas jedan post tamo, kad si iskopao thread star 7 godina i u njega postavio clanak kako se Njkv setao po Knezu.


Ozna sve dozna.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

bugarash se vratio, 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108186956&postcount=68


----------



## delija90

Кад смо већ код павампирених дегенерика - Wiener.Blut,који ли је?


----------



## mrskoje

Spremte se spremte, 

























stize zima....


----------



## alexru

Could somebody say me how strong the independence movement in the Reublika Srpska is and wether there is a Referendum planned about its future


----------



## BL2

not strong. the movement doesn't exist at all, so no referendum for independence is planned


----------



## prolaznikSRB

alexru said:


> Could somebody say me how strong the independence movement in the Reublika Srpska is and wether there is a Referendum planned about its future


90%+ are for independence, so there is no need for particular movement, but they have other worries now, like low standard of living etc. International community will never let referendum to take place (bare in mind that Bosnia is still governed by UN). Also, there is a risk of a war if government of Republic o Srpska organize such referendum.


----------



## Singidunum

Все конечно поддерживают но без поддержки международного сообщества нет возможности что-нибудь сделать по этому поводу. Значит референдум пока не планируется именно (и даже официально) из за того что все знают что итоги референдума никто не признает. Германия только что выступила за то чтобы перед Сербию было поставлено следующее условие в качестве официального условия для поступления в ЕС - порвать все связи с Республикой Сербской.


----------



## geronimo_rs

alexru said:


> Could somebody say me how strong the independence movement in the Reublika Srpska is and wether there is a Referendum planned about its future


We all support Srpska's independence, but International community wouldn't accept referendum , so why organize it ?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Pavle4488 said:


> We all support Srpska's independence, but International community wouldn't accept referendum , so why organize it ?


At this time even Serbia would not accept it hno:
But it think people in RS should work more toward independence.


----------



## alexru

Well thats the problem in the whole world .The United Dollar states are controling the world and they decide which country is a democracy and which country has the right to existicard: But still good luck for Srpska Rspublika


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Синги могао би да за промену почнеш да радиш свој посао и на ДЛМ и да склањаш фашисте који изједначавају СССР и Трећи рајх, када се већ онај румунски фашиста прави луд.


----------



## Метрополис

Ne vjerujem da će tu bilo ko pomoći, pošto je izjednačavanje SSSR i trećeg rajha zvaničan stav evro-atlantske diplomatije.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Метрополис;109442140 said:


> Ne vjerujem da će tu bilo ko pomoći, pošto je izjednačavanje SSSR i trećeg rajha zvaničan stav evro-atlantske diplomatije.


Може да буде и званичан став Светог Петра, не интересује ме.


----------



## Метрополис

Pa ne možeš očekivati da to neko sankcioniše, kad je to stav većine. To je i na našem pdf-u donedavno bio prevalentan stav.


----------



## pop1982

Ko ih izjednačava, ostaje žal što ga Istočni blok još više nije zgazio.


----------



## smederevo991

prolaznikSRB said:


> Синги могао би да за промену почнеш да радиш свој посао и на ДЛМ и да склањаш фашисте који изједначавају СССР и Трећи рајх, када се већ онај румунски фашиста прави луд.


Pusti im malo Iliju da im objasni gde im je mesto


----------



## Космајац

Zasto su obrisani postovi iz teme o Mladenovcu?


----------



## Singidunum

Nije iz teme o Mladenovcu nego iz teme "МЛАДЕНОВАЦ - *праћење градилишта*" a problematika azilanata nema nikakve veze sa pracenjem gradilista u Mladenovcu.


----------



## Космајац

Singidunum said:


> Nije iz teme o Mladenovcu nego iz teme "МЛАДЕНОВАЦ - *праћење градилишта*" a problematika azilanata nema nikakve veze sa pracenjem gradilista u Mladenovcu.


Pa mozes da nadjes neki kompromis, ne ocekujes valjda da otovirm temu MLADENOVAC-novosti i desavanja?
Tacno za sada neam ali bi moglo da ima:lol:


----------



## direktor

Sta je sa forumom


----------



## Singidunum

Neko podesavanje servera, treba da se menjaju uskoro


----------



## direktor

Najvi to molim te da se pripremim da ne kriziram


----------



## filip__pg

Kad Dai Tengu napise 60 minuta, racunaj 3-4 sata


----------



## mrskoje

Примјећујем пуно нових чланова у задње вријеме, јесу ли то клонови неких са чином Бана или стварно нови?

Још једно питање, како функционишу "Infractions", добио сам један а под "points" пише 0, јел то нешто опасно?


----------



## direktor

To prolaznik moze da ti objasni on je iskusan ni ja neznam kako to funkcjonise


----------



## Podgoricanin

Mogu li ja u martu 2015, ako budem već deceniju bez infraction-a, a kamo li čega težega, da se nadam statusu moderatora i nekoj pripravničkoj plati?


----------



## Метрополис

Previše si objektivan, Kot bi bio dobar za tu funkciju


----------



## pipistrel

Podgoricanin said:


> Mogu li ja u martu 2015, ako budem već deceniju bez infraction-a, a kamo li čega težega, da se nadam statusu moderatora i nekoj pripravničkoj plati?


Ти би леба без мотике.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

mrskoje said:


> Примјећујем пуно нових чланова у задње вријеме, јесу ли то клонови неких са чином Бана или стварно нови?
> 
> Још једно питање, како функционишу "Infractions", добио сам један а под "points" пише 0, јел то нешто опасно?


Одеш на ДЛМ, напишеш нешто што се Кузми не свиђа и ето ти инфрекшн.


----------



## Singidunum

Evo koga zanimaju SSC serveri http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681650


----------



## micika

Bas htedoh da te pitam da priupitas DaiTengu koju serversku masinu koristi. 

Konkretno me je interesovalo sa koliko RAM-a puca. Boze zdravlja, ako prodje odredjeni komercijalni posao uskoro, trebacemo da clusterujemo 7-10 masina od kojih svaka ima 128/256GB RAM-a. Svaki od takvih serverskih masina inace stoji od 5 do 20 000 evra. Suvi hardver. A svakako treba da odaberem neku takvu masinu za neki projekat sto nase ministarstvo hoce.

Ne znam kad je nabavljao ovu masinu, ali dobro... Njegov izbor. Mana oko serverskih masina je mala u odnosu na to kako generalno odrzava.


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> Evo koga zanimaju SSC serveri http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681650


Pošalješ Bosanca i surva mašineriju jednim pitanjem.


----------



## Meki Trn

Brojač mojih postova je zakucan na 5.
Zašto je brojač mojih postova zakucan na 5?


----------



## Meki Trn

Meki Trn said:


> Brojač mojih postova je zakucan na 5.
> Zašto je brojač mojih postova zakucan na 5?


Odjednom broji. Trebalo je da se zapitam?


----------



## Boza KG

Постови у кафани се не броје...


----------



## Meki Trn

^^

A.


----------



## 14grifon

Замолио бих да се тема о аутопутевима очисти од лингвистичких, уставноправних, дневноплоитичких и других расправа ван теме, пре него постане тема о auto-cestama.

Хвала унапред.


----------



## Singidunum

Koje masovno trolovanje (lose) tema i jos masovnije primanje. Ljudi upecali ste se na trola iz Hrvatske koji je pisao postove u stilu "joj kako nam je lose u Srbiji, da nam je da zivimo kao u Hrvatskoj". A troll je bio los zato sto nije ni te postove mogao da napise bez cisto hrvatskih reci sto je valjda svakome trebalo da bude dovoljno jasan znak. Ali opet se pola foruma primilo i uslo u raspravu sa njim.


----------



## pipistrel

Дај банану тролу.


----------



## Singidunum

Dobio je.


----------



## delija90

регулисати.Довољан нам је Сипуљац

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109724260&postcount=6511


----------



## Boza KG

Ко је био овај Трн па је банован?


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Метрополис;111480595 said:


> Lik vas je izradio za medalju :lol:


:lol: :lol:
za sve pare vas zaj*bao 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## delija90

Што је ССЦ поуздан ко Вучков југо? Мало ради па мало више не ради и тако већ недељама.

Јане серемтисеусервер


----------



## Singidunum

Ja nista nisam primetio :dunno:


----------



## smederevo991

Danas je jedno 15-20 minuta bio nedostupan,barem meni.


----------



## direktor

Sinoc takodje nije bilo moguce pristupiti sigurno sat vremena


----------



## изасланик

И сад малопре исто.


----------



## Eeeee

+1


----------



## vladygark

Moze li se banovati onaj bot pod nickom praviput, poceo je intenzivno da zagadjuje forum.

Послато са ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## изасланик

Проба.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

singi, vrlo cesto izbacuje SSC, pokusavam da udjem i nece, ili dok sam na SSC pa hocu na neki drugi thread...prc...nece, izbacuje. uvek pomislim da me me zeza konekcija, kliknem par drugih sajtova/precica, i sve radi ko svajcarac, samo SSC ne.


----------



## smederevo991

Dokle mislite da pustite gospodzu da spamuje gluposti i uvrede po forumu ?


----------



## изасланик

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> singi, vrlo cesto izbacuje SSC, pokusavam da udjem i nece, ili dok sam na SSC pa hocu na neki drugi thread...prc...nece, izbacuje. uvek pomislim da me me zeza konekcija, kliknem par drugih sajtova/precica, i sve radi ko svajcarac, samo SSC ne.


Ужас. Колико пара узимају од реклама, нек уложе мало у те сервере.
Убедљиво најспорији форум у универзуму.


----------



## Геј_Радикал

слажем се, у моје време форум је био бржи.

старвно смедеравац, који к?

је л ти сметам ја нешто? чему то кукање, мислим прејадно, али покушавам да те разумем јер се питам каква психа мораш бити да одеш код модова да им се жалиш на некога ко те не дира уопште?


----------



## pipistrel

Форум је са госпоџом много занимљивији. Правда за госпоџу!


----------



## Vucko

Evo gej radikala desno


----------



## Метрополис

Ja sam odavno govorio da gospodžu nikad ne bi primili u radikalnu stranku.


----------



## Геј_Радикал

каква доза умне обогаљености треба да би дошао да се жалиш на било кога овде.

А сад проверите овога, нечији дупли, смара преко ПВ: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1132975


----------



## Eeeee

Оде нам госпоџа? Није дуго издржао...


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

pa što, šta je sad bilo?


----------



## 14grifon

Verovatno § I-7(b) u vezi sa § VI-1(c) Pravila i saveta u 3. prečišćenoj verziji.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

bez gospodze je ssc monoton, da ne kazem dosadan


----------



## gagapg

Šta bi sa poslanikom, pardon, izaslanikom


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

opasna vremena. Pazite kudam hodate


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

sta, i njega opet banovali?


----------



## 14grifon

Recimo da je sišao sa autoputa kod naplate rampe u Kuzminu.


----------



## mrskoje

:lol:


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Sta radi taj Kuzma, banuje sve iz Srbije?


----------



## mrskoje

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> Sta radi taj Kuzma, banuje sve iz Srbije?


Ја сам себи набавио огрлицу од бјелог лука, од тада ми не прилази, исто бих и осталим препоручио...
А није згорег имати глогов колац при руци, злу не требало..


----------



## geronimo_rs

Људи, који је разлог што константно банујете госпоџу?


----------



## mile85

Pavle4488 said:


> Људи, који је разлог што константно банујете госпоџу?



+1, Stvarno nema smisla njegovo banovanje, ponekad ima ispada u kafani, ali na drugim temama je korektan.


----------



## Singidunum

mile85 said:


> +1, Stvarno nema smisla njegovo banovanje, ponekad ima ispada u kafani, *ali na drugim temama je korektan.*


Upravo je ovo bio glavni razlog, haos koji je napravila u on topic temama pre neki dan.


----------



## pop1982

Isto tako bi valjalo pojedincima zabraniti ulazak na Slike forumaša iz Srbije, jer stalno vrijeđaju Taru svaki put, kada objavi kakvu sliku. Da su u štali vaspitani, ne bi se tako smjeli ponašati do bilo kojeg forumaša, koji objavi svoju sliku, a kamo li forumašice.


----------



## Vucko

To je gej lobi, oce da naprave pedere od sviju nas.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

daj ne dirajte gospodzu (ako odluci da se opet reg). Covek je car


----------



## pipistrel

Госпоџо врати се!


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

kako to da su nekome vidljivi lajkovi a nekome ne?


----------



## pipistrel

Можеш да искључиш свиђања.


----------



## makimax

U podesavanjima mozes to podesiti/izabrati....


----------



## delija90

Кристијан КГ је истроловао три теме са једним истим текстом.Мислим да је довољан на једној теми.


----------



## Majevčan

Модератори избришите пост албанског дивљака у Београд-нове куле треду...


----------



## Госпоџа

Да се одмах разумемо: Ја желим да будем на форуму, разуман сам човек: О свему се можемо дговорити. Међутим ја инсистирам да тај договор буде јаван – на овој теми – тако да сви виде. Грозим се било какве тајности и слања приватних порука модераторима у којима ја мољакам или се правдам. Ја нисам тип који воли да се дописује са модераторима сем ако није нека крес-шема у питању са Бојаном69.

А сада да мало боље размотримо шта се мени овде наводно замера: Замера ми се што сам спамовао у кафани?


Ма немојте, а шта је са онима који се примају на јефтине провокације - моје и туђе – зар и они нису саучесници, сабраћа у спаму? Да ли то значи да се нечији спам толерише а нечији кажњава трајним баном? 


Ја сам убеђен да је мени овај форум више узео него што ми је дао: Времена, посвећености и љубави... Замислите само да сам писао поезију уместо ових постова, да сам наступао у театру? Како би то лепо било, можда бих добио и Добричин прстен за глуму, можда и НИН-ову награду за роман – Никад се не зна шта би било! Али не! Ја сам своју душу дао ССЦ-у одрекавши се тих ласкавих признања! Цените то!

Тек сам дошао на вољени форум на коме ме није било неколико месеци: Природно је да желим да одговорим свима (по заслузи) и природно је да онда мора настати и хаос јер од толике бујице мисли, идеја и речи, увек се неко нађе увређен и увек се нађе неко коме треба потанко одговорити. Отуд хаос. 


Али да занемаримо мој (ауто)деструктивни ангажман у кафани, ја мислим да сам о(п)станак на ССЦ-у заслужио само својим деловањем у темама о изграњи. А тога ће тек бити – ако ми дозволите о(п)станак на ССЦ-у, ја сам за узврат спреман да се одужим конструктивним деловањем у темама о изградњи Бањалуке.

Спреман сам такође да се сусдржим од било каквих непотребних расправа и спама у кафани, али варате ако мислите да будалетинама нећу да одговорим и то најгрубље. Боље да одмах признам. То је јаче од мене.


Овај досадни Поп се јавио на теми са некаквим изопаченим постом у коме се залаже да се појединцима забрани приступ теми о сликама форумаша јер неко вређа Тару. Пошто претпостављам да је мислио на мене, одмах да му кажем да сам о Тари написао искључиво истину. И да свако ко имало мозга има зна да је то истина. Као што сам и о њему написао голу истину више пута, али сад то није тема. Ако неко Тару ,,напада“ из неких других побуда, то никакве везе са мном нема нити ја то подстичем.

И да закључим: Модови, дозволите ми да будем на форуму пошто је мени стало више него вама а ја обећавам да ћу припазити коме и шта говорим и како се понашам.


----------



## vladygark

Moram priznati da si mene kupio ovim postom, a ja sam sebe smatrao jednim od najvećih protivnika tvog prisustva ovde. 

Nadam se da ćeš održati reč.


----------



## Госпоџа

Кад сам ја погазио реч?

(И што би ти био против мог присуства било где, ја тебе једва да се сећам, заиста.)


----------



## Егзекутор

Госпоја сере к'о фока али јој треба дозволити да буде члан овог форума.


----------



## Eeeee

Госпоџо само напред! Досадно је кад су сви нормални!


----------



## pop1982

Gospodžo, vjeruj mi da nisam mislio na tebe, već na druge, tobože ozbiljnije ljude.


----------



## Госпоџа

На провокације не одговарам.


----------



## Nemanja034

pop1982 said:


> Gospodžo, vjeruj mi da nisam mislio na tebe, već na druge, tobože ozbiljnije ljude.


Ostajem samo ja jos u igri?

Ne bi se zalio da mi se zabrani prisustvo na temi o slikama forumasa, ionako je tema skroz dosadna pa osim ispravljanja tare u svojoj samodopadnosti i opstoj dosadnosti, kao i osporavanja njene umisljene savrsenosti, podstaknutu laskanjem forumasa podstaknutim drkackim nagonima, ja stvarno ne vidim drugu svrhu prisustva tamo.


----------



## Читач-КГ

Не бих да кукам и друкам, али корисник из Хрватске, mario_zadar, поставља на теми о Книну слике споменика који величају геноцидну акцију и 95-е, и тим сликама провоцира и вређа здрав разум. Може нека реакција поводом тога?


----------



## Притвореник

Ма спамује ту тему, треба му забранити да поставља ту било шта.


----------



## Eeeee

Ја сам већ споменуо, да он долази овде да нам се руга... остави 500 слика улице др. фрање туђмана и слично...


----------



## Majevčan

С обзиром шта пише на ХР форуму, јасно је да је тај *марио-задар* дошао да провоцира....


Него опет нам стигао корисник *'никола'* који спамује тему Србија-Русија па бих замолио Модераторе да се уклони/банује опет и обришу сви повезани одговори...Хвала унапријед


----------



## Bu rsone

A kada ja sam okačio sliku sa Google Earth, sa ćiriličnim natpisom u dnu(Knin, Hrvatska), odmah su tražili da uklonim jer "bode oči" :lol:


----------



## Госпоџа

Drugari, evo me u kafani i non-stop mi stizu notifikacije sa foruma da je neko objavio u temama na koje se ja uopste nisam pretplatio.

Evo kad dodjem kuci ja cu se unsubscribovati sa tih tema, ali kako da sprecim da mi se to ubuduce ne desava?

Ja sam mislio da si pretplacen na teme koje si sam izabrao. Ima li ista logicnije?

I drugo, mogu li se davati lajkovi sa telefona?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

stvarno je glupo da postoje dve teme o Ukrajini. Predlažem da se spoje u jednu temu.


----------



## Singidunum

Glupo je i da postoje dve Ukrajine


----------



## Притвореник

Singidunum said:


> Glupo je i da postoje dve Ukrajine


Oj Ukrajino iz 3 dela, ponovo ces biti cela!


----------



## Госпоџа

Знам да овде ходам по танкој жици и да ме од бановања дели и најмањи прекршај. Такође ми је јасно да је вређање на било каквој личној основи апсолутно забрањено.

С тим у вези имам питање:

Да ли ја могу да на личној основи вређам поједине чланове али на другом сајту и онда само овде оставим линк?

Ја мислим да је то сасвим ОК, сем ако ви не претендујете да будете контролори целог интернета.

А у правилима форума стоји само забрана да се на личној основи не могу вређати чланови ССЦ-а али само на ССЦ-у, дакле потпуно сте ненадлежни за друге сајтове (по правилима). 

Јесам ли у праву?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

a što bi ga vređao igde?

PS: gadan si ko prolaznik:bash:


----------



## Госпоџа

Ово сам ја поставио више као теоријску могућност, не као своју реалну потребу.


----------



## Егзекутор

Форум нешто зеза, није могао да се отвори више од сат времена.


----------



## CrazySerb

Mozemo li dobiti odvojeni forum za javni prevoz?
Tamo gore, tik uz vazduhoplovostvo, zeleznice & autoputeve.


----------



## Earendil

Hello,

I apologize for posting in English.
Could you advise me if the road from Zajecar, Boljevac, Parading is ok?
I am going from northern Bulgaria to Austria and I am wondering weather to go from Zajecar or go around from Dimitrovgrad.

Thank you


----------



## Госпоџа

Саучесник сам у спаму на теми о изградњи БЛ, морао сам да одговорим човеку који се тужи на квалитет мојих слика а да му је једина врлина коју је на овом форуму показао динароидни инстикт за самоодржањем.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112206124#post112206124

Обриштите све постове, оставите моје божанствне слике.


----------



## filip__pg

Diskusiju o religiji odavde 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528385&page=10

prebaciti ovdje

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785354&page=9&highlight=religija


----------



## Притвореник

Модератора без.


----------



## BL2

moze li se ovaj sovinista konacno kazniti, ne mozes nista citati da ne naletis na njegove fuj izjave i frustracije
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112219619&postcount=9362


----------



## Притвореник

Што је Метрополис бригован?
Хвала.


----------



## Singidunum

Stoji "derailing threads"


----------



## Притвореник

И на тараби пише свашта...


----------



## Vucko

Притвореник;112287084 said:


> Што је Метрополис бригован?
> Хвала.


iziso cosminu na crtu


----------



## Singidunum

Nije uopste imao brig od Cosmina nego od drugog moda sto sam mu i napisao. Medjutim dobio je sad i ban jer je u Gospodzinom stilu razaslao PMove adminima i modovima sa turetskim ispaljivanjem psovki i lascivnim fotografijama.


----------



## pop1982

Šta mu bi?


----------



## Boza KG

Нови налог и ћао...
Да се није Павле вратио у новом облику?


----------



## Госпоџа

Неће се враћати, каже, већ ће се посветити факултету и фискултури.

А знао сам да ће дружење са мном оставити трајне последице...


----------



## Притвореник

pop1982 said:


> Šta mu bi?


Кад те зајаше и ускрате ти слободу говора, онда лако пукнеш.


----------



## mrskoje

Примјетио сам огромну неправду, Бугари и Швабе са око 500 000 постова имају већу позицију у сортирању на форуму од наше секције.
Опет нека завјера на дјелу?

Под хитно да се жали надлежним, Сигнодуме помагај.


----------



## Vucko

Iza njih je gej lobi dok mi odbijamo da nas on podrzi....

otpozadi


----------



## Притвореник

Кад су бугарштице добиле форум? Бож ме сачувај.


----------



## Госпоџа

Ја мислим да је свако у крајњој консеквенци крив за сопствено бановање и да нема места сатанизацији Кузмина.


----------



## Nemanja034

Притвореник;112310550 said:


> Кад те зајаше и ускрате ти слободу говора, онда лако пукнеш.


Prvo moras da pojedes, da bi se vozasrao.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Kad se samo setim kako je Dzimi, ne tako davno, svima ovde drzao predavanja kako je glupo ici na druge podforume (posebno na hrvatski) i raspravljati se.A poslednjih meseci je upravo on to činio i na hrvatskom i na dlm-u, i to kada su gotovo svi ostali prestali i na kraju i definitivno zaginuo. 

Eh, kako se ljudi promene  Ne daj se Dzimi...


----------



## Притвореник

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Kad se samo setim kako je Dzimi, ne tako davno, svima ovde drzao predavanja kako je glupo ici na druge podforume (posebno na hrvatski) i raspravljati se.A poslednjih meseci je upravo on to činio i na hrvatskom i na dlm-u, i to kada su gotovo svi ostali prestali i na kraju i definitivno zaginuo.
> 
> Eh, kako se ljudi promene  Ne daj se Dzimi...


Прорадио је српски инат и у њему. 
Држао је дуго то у себи, али не може то тако, све исплива на површину кад тад.


----------



## BL2

Госпоџа;112318647 said:


> Ја мислим да је свако у крајњој консеквенци крив за сопствено бановање и да нема места сатанизацији Кузмина.


pravda za njega


----------



## mrskoje

То нови бањалучки грб?:lol::banana:


----------



## Nemanja034

Postoje i licnosti cija je dosada napornija od kuzmine gluposti.


----------



## BL2

^^da javile se u 3006


----------



## Космајац

Da li ima sanse da se ovim stranackim pacovima malo zategnne uzica?
Na koju god temu da odem vidim samo stranacka prepucavanja u kojima prednjaci znate vec ko.


----------



## mrskoje

Дачићу заводи ред...


----------



## Sawovsky

I meni je pun k tih stranačkih prepucavanja, ne samo od očiglednih vojnika partije, nego i od ovih koji na to nasedaju, pa se svaka tema usere. To pogotovo važi za beogradske teme.


----------



## Притвореник

Синги једноставно није хтео да тему "Београд на води" сведе на нормалну дискусију, већ је намерно пустио да се тема искористи као пљувачина по СНС-у.


----------



## Госпоџа

Edit.


----------



## vladygark

Nevezano za nas forum, vidim da je Kuzman banovao i ruskog forumasa AlekseyVT, sad nema ko da nam donosi vesti o metrou i javnom saobracaju odatle. 

Kuzmane, ako citas ovo, sve ti jebem, plain & simple.


----------



## Притвореник

vladygark said:


> Nevezano za nas forum, vidim da je Kuzman banovao i ruskog forumasa AlekseyVT, sad nema ko da nam donosi vesti o metrou i javnom saobracaju odatle.
> 
> Kuzmane, ako citas ovo, sve ti jebem, plain & simple.


Бановао скроз на скроз или ?


----------



## vladygark

Na mrtvo. BANNED. 

Neverovatno mi je koliko je neosetljiv. Razuman moderator bi tolerisao neke forumase koji ucestvuju u politickim raspravama, ali u isto vreme mnogo doprinose forumu. Doprinos Aleksey-a je bio nemerljiv. I onda se pojavi neki Kuzman i samo odstreli korisnog i produktivnog forumasa. To samo pokazuje koliko mu ustvari i nije stalo do foruma.


----------



## Притвореник

vladygark said:


> Na mrtvo. BANNED.
> 
> Neverovatno mi je koliko je neosetljiv. Razuman moderator bi tolerisao neke forumase koji ucestvuju u politickim raspravama, ali u isto vreme mnogo doprinose forumu. Doprinos Aleksey-a je bio nemerljiv. I onda se pojavi neki Kuzman i samo odstreli korisnog i produktivnog forumasa. To samo pokazuje koliko mu ustvari i nije stalo do foruma.


Да бог да му Сорош финансирао лечење.


----------



## Госпоџа

vladygark said:


> Na mrtvo. BANNED.


Не мора да значи, и Павлу је писало BANNED, па се вратио након 7 дана.

Не знам како то функционише, ја сам мислио да ако те привремено одстране да пише In the brig.


----------



## Притвореник

Тако је, вероватно су се око Павла предомислили.


----------



## vladygark

I Crazy u brigu, haha. Ovo vec postaje tragikomicno. Rumun se nakanio da satre ceo srpski podforum.

Dabogda zavrsio kao Causesku.


----------



## pop1982

Pa je li su oni kažnjeni zbog dešavanja u Ukrajini? Ne zna se, ko je gori, oni što se idu svađati zbog Ukrajine, ili Kuzmo.


----------



## Dux Uxorum

Majevčan;112620100 said:


> због тога што сам у једном релативно балансираном посту на крају текста споменуо и Косово у једној реченици.


Jel' nesto miroljubivo tipa "Maj.u vam je$%m da vam j58em mr*&u ma#@u milu, sve cu da va$ p0b^&jem na mr!$vo i za(^alim!!!"


----------



## YU-AMC

direktor said:


> Zasto vi ljudi kad idete na dlm ukraina islicne teme ne otvorite novi nalog napucate minimalno 10 postova kod susjeda , bosna ,hr ,i sl a onda odete izginete na dlm potrosite bevezni nalog tamo , mozda je ovo sto sam predlozio malo kontra pravila foruma kocega znati


Svaka cast. hahahahahah


----------



## Majevčan

Dux Uxorum said:


> Jel' nesto miroljubivo tipa "Maj.u vam je$%m da vam j58em mr*&u ma#@u milu, sve cu da va$ p0b^&jem na mr!$vo i za(^alim!!!"


Скоро, па тако.
Повод је било убиство оне двојице на Криму гдје су сви тамо на ДЛМ-у лапрдали како су их убили руску војници, на шта сам им ја рекао да то медије конструишу да нема логике да то Руси ураде и навео случај ткз. масакра у Ругову, који је био један од повода за НАТО агресију својевремено на нас, а који се испостивио као лаж на крају, што се у Њемачкој и недавно и јавно признало у доле наведеном јутјуб ведеу....на крају,пар дана након мог бановања , се ваљда и испоставило да је био неки тип са запада Украјине.... 



Majevčan said:


> It's really funny how some events are being constructed. Self-defence forces we're all these days in Ukraine without shooting at anyone i.e. Ukrainian soldiers, I saw the pro-russian forces even walk arround with unloaded guns[without magazins] to send a non-aggressive signal to the ukrainian soldiers and suddenly we heаr of 'russian soldiers killing a ukrainian soldier' from the right-winged Maidanists in Kiew, who themselves played a shady role according to that estonian official during these sniper killings on the Maidan. If someone just used his brain he would realize that there is absolutely no reason for a violent move from the pro-russian forces right now and that only their opponents in Kiew have an interest to escalate the thing in order to drag in 'other players', they want to create a pretext for further actions. I've seen such scenarios a couple of times in ex-YU for example in Kosovo where massacres like this one were fabricated in order to justify a military attack on Serbia.
> 
> Kosovo Lüge 1999 - das war der Dammbruch für BW-Einsätze


----------



## Dux Uxorum

Budale i sindrom "veci Katolik od Pape", jebi ga, sta da ti kazem. Vec sam par puta napisao sta mislim o tome DLMu, ne sjecam se kad sam nesto pametno tamo procitao. Gomila istocnoevropskih kompleksasa i ljudi koji ne shvataju ulogu objektivnog moderatora.



Majevčan;112629232 said:


> Скоро, па тако.
> Повод је било убиство оне двојице на Криму гдје су сви тамо на ДЛМ-у лапрдали како су их убили руску војници, на шта сам им ја рекао да то медије конструишу да нема логике да то Руси ураде и навео случај ткз. масакра у Ругову, који је био један од повода за НАТО агресију својевремено на нас, а који се испостивио као лаж на крају, што се у Њемачкој и недавно и јавно признало у доле наведеном јутјуб ведеу....на крају,пар дана након мог бановања , се ваљда и испоставило да је био неки тип са запада Украјине....


----------



## geronimo_rs

BL2 said:


> nema svrhe, ovdje je najmanje 10 ljudi tip banovao po osnovu duplih standarda i razlicitih stavova od njegovih. Ja sam otvorio thread da bi spomenuo problem njegovog moderiranja i to vrlo ublazeno da me ne bi odmah diskreditirali, nisam cak ni spomenuo to da svako ko ne gleda svijet kroz oci americkog senata ili natoa je njegova meta. Ne moram reci da me je odmah banovao i to nakon sto je napisao esej nebuloza i lazi, nedopustajuci meni da bilo sta odgovorim. Zatim je zakljucao thread (ili neko od njegovih istomisljenika) da ne bi neko slucajno slozio se s mojim misljenjem. Svi su bili na njegovoj strani, oni koje on stiti i cije misljenje dijeli, naravno mene niko nije podrzao.
> 
> Evo ko hoce neka prosudi sam.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669692
> 
> Slucaj protiv njega se moze eventualno izgurati kad bi se svi udruzili, a ne pojedinacno, jer kao pojedinac nastradas. Mada niko nam ne garantuje da grupa nas nece nastradati, jer moderatori podrzavaju jedni druge.


Ja sam za opciju da se udružimo protiv Kuzme (jesam li dobro skonto da ga tako zovemo na forumu? :lol

Ima li neko ideju kako?


----------



## BL2

Mirnim putem ili nemirnim?


----------



## pipistrel

Шта се дешава са форумом већ данима? Јако споро отвара сваку тему. Јел то до мене или и други имају исти проблем?


----------



## Госпоџа

Ја сам питао пре који дан. Невероватно спор, и често долази до прекида.


----------



## Boza KG

Обришите постове љубитеља агресије на овој теми: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112914804&postcount=496


----------



## Притвореник

Boza KG said:


> Обришите постове љубитеља агресије на овој теми: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112914804&postcount=496


Ко су ти љубитељи?


----------



## Boza KG

Притвореник;112930722 said:


> Ко су ти љубитељи?


skyscraperus, онај што је раније качио албанске заставе на теми КиМ...


----------



## Притвореник

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112970237&postcount=6883
Епа ако ово није за бан/бриг онда јебем вам мајку свима тамо на длму, почевши од Козмина па на даље...


----------



## Nemanja034

Ајде бре Пролазниче, разведри се мало, ниси добио жутицу па да богорадаш по форуму. Нешто си много нервозан, одухови се мало. 

Освести унутрашњу агресију да би могао да се обрачунаш са њом.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Теме "Домаћи јавни градски превоз" и "БЕОГРАД-аутобуски саобраћај" су скоро дупликати једне исте теме - градски превоз у Београду. Прва тема се 90% бави Београдом (набавком нових возила за ГСП, Бус плусом, итд), тек понешто из других градова. Мислим да би такве ствари требало качити у другу тему која је резервисана за Београд, а прва нека буде за остатак Србије.


----------



## Притвореник

Nemanja034 said:


> Ајде бре Пролазниче, разведри се мало, ниси добио жутицу па да богорадаш по форуму. Нешто си много нервозан, одухови се мало.
> 
> Освести унутрашњу агресију да би могао да се обрачунаш са њом.


Јбг боли ме неправда, а и јесам био мало попио :lol:


----------



## BL2

Alex_ZR said:


> Теме "Домаћи јавни градски превоз" и "БЕОГРАД-аутобуски саобраћај" су скоро дупликати једне исте теме - градски превоз у Београду. Прва тема се 90% бави Београдом (набавком нових возила за ГСП, Бус плусом, итд), тек понешто из других градова. Мислим да би такве ствари требало качити у другу тему која је резервисана за Београд, а прва нека буде за остатак Србије.


A sta je sa RS I CG?


----------



## Alex_ZR

BL2 said:


> A sta je sa RS I CG?


Исто у домаћи јавни превоз.


----------



## CrazySerb

Khm-khm...



CrazySerb said:


> Mozemo li dobiti odvojeni forum za javni prevoz?
> Tamo gore, tik uz vazduhoplovostvo, zeleznice & autoputeve.


----------



## Госпоџа

Колико је времена је предвиђено за едитовање постова а да се не види да си едитовао?

Два минута, пет минута?

Или то зависи од тога како мењаш пост, ако не мењаш само словне грешке него на пример додаш још један пасус или два, хоће ли писати да си едитовао?

Сигурно има временско ограничење а за ово друго, нисам сигуран.

Зна ли ико?


----------



## geronimo_rs

Је ли сконто још неко да у опису подфорума Република Српска Исток нема нигдје трага од Сарајевско-романијске регије?

Podrinje, Semberija and East Herzegovina

Може ли се убацити нешто типа Sarajevo-Romanija?


----------



## Притвореник

mrskoje said:


> Знао сам увијек да си са оне стране.:lol:


Па како?


----------



## mrskoje

Притвореник;113605648 said:


> Па како?


То се односило на избрисан пост румунског вампира који је био испод твога.


----------



## drezdinski

Питањце за модераторе~

Докле ће више пута бановани корисници моћи да се реинкарнирају, и протом користе двоструке налоге са својим алтер егом? Имамо један опште познат случај ових дана који тролује 100 на сат.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

singi baci pogled na temu slike forumasa, onaj obad usra sve zivo


----------



## geronimo_rs

Да ли је реално да нема више Урбан фото контеста на ССЦ-у?


----------



## Госпоџа

тема украјина, сви ће да погинемо у спам брате мили.

(Подгоричанин је први почео, банујте га)


----------



## vladygark

Jel sam ja jedini kome vise ne radi dugme "watch on YouTube" na embeddovanom video materijalu? Na svim drugim sajtovima mi radi, ali na SSC ne.


----------



## Nemanja034

Баш сам то дошао да приупитам.


----------



## pipistrel

Не ради ни мени.


----------



## Vucko

To nas Cosmin osmudio zbog Ukrajine


----------



## Притвореник

Kuzma mi lajkovo post juce <3


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

pa šta si napisao
daj link


----------



## ovnours

Доброе утро! 
I'll write in English, mmkay?) Here's the thing. Your compatriot posted this news in Russian section, and we are a little confused about translating it properly. Does it say that there is a ban on all foreign flags and state symbols in Budva's public places? If so, how come? That's really really weird.
Спасибо!


----------



## Eeeee

It's not just Budva, in whole of Montenegro, the law bans of use of any other countries and nation flags 

meaning, you could get arrested with Serbian flag also...


----------



## ovnours

But why?
What about sports fans for example? On the stadiums? Or international hotel chains - they always put flags near facades. What's wrong with foreign flags?


----------



## Singidunum

Well I presume the law was created to prevent Serbian flags flying at weddings and such but now with Montenegro increasing sanctions against Russia every day, this comes as a natural continuation. It's a pressure on Russians to accept the geopolitical views of the ruling party or pack up and leave.


----------



## ovnours

Funny... This kind of law provokes you to brake it just out of principle.


----------



## Majevčan

I'm curious how they handle flying albanian flags


----------



## Притвореник

ovnours said:


> Funny... This kind of law provokes you to brake it just out of principle.


It is less about that stupid law and more about anti-russian and anti-serbian mafia regime in Montenegro.


----------



## Nemanja034

^^Ask Podgoricanin to explane it to you.


@ovnours

Montenegro and Serbia are ocupated fashistic states. Its everything in purpose of european interest, so even when its about international relations, and sanctions to russia. 

Arresting Russians in Budva is just another stupid provocation of local selfdestructing authority, which does everything to stuck in ass to EU. And even if local serbian/montenegrin majority is annoyed a lot, because they earn the most of their money in relation with russian visitors.


----------



## geronimo_rs

ovnours said:


> Funny... *This kind of law provokes you to brake it just out of principle.*


 My brother.


----------



## Mount Everest

ovnours said:


> Доброе утро!
> I'll write in English, mmkay?) Here's the thing. Your compatriot posted this news in Russian section, and we are a little confused about translating it properly. Does it say that there is a ban on all foreign flags and state symbols in Budva's public places? If so, how come? That's really really weird.


At this moment, Montenegro is privately owned by Milo Đukanović. Since entire country is owned by one man, it's external policy is quite unpredictable. And believe me it has seen everything. Once, it denied Croatian state and called for capture of Dubrovnik, once it called for restoration of Serbian Empire, other time, it argues for sanctions on Russia, arresting citizens waving flags, etc, or if you please, accusing Syrian government of lol - lack of democracy.

If i was to give you a hint of what kind of government Montenegro has, it would be something like Qatar - one family (Đukanović family) owns it all. 

Only ones exempted from flag displaying law are Albanians, who can wave Albanian flag however, whenever and wherever they please.

So don't expect some solid or predictable attitude from Montenegro's foreign policy, since there is no pluralism whatsoever. One man decides everything and that's it. Diplomacy is usually guided by economic and political interests of that one man.

I hope i was of help.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

*Podgoricanin* will give You best answer. Find his posts here 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113998906#post113998906
I bet he will give you proper answer, he is from Montenegro


----------



## Majevčan

Though, it's seems he works for the Djukanovic regime:evil:


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Mount Everest said:


> At this moment, Montenegro is privately owned by Milo Đukanović. Since entire country is owned by one man, it's external policy is quite unpredictable. And believe me it has seen everything. Once, it denied Croatian state and called for capture of Dubrovnik, once it called for restoration of Serbian Empire, other time, it argues for sanctions on Russia, arresting citizens waving flags, etc, or if you please, accusing Syrian government of lol - lack of democracy.
> 
> If i was to give you a hint of what kind of government Montenegro has, it would be something like Qatar - one family (Đukanović family) owns it all.
> 
> Only ones exempted from flag displaying law are Albanians, who can wave Albanian flag however, whenever and wherever they please.
> 
> So don't expect some solid or predictable attitude from Montenegro's foreign policy, since there is no pluralism whatsoever. One man decides everything and that's it. Diplomacy is usually guided by economic and political interests of that one man.
> 
> I hope i was of help.




ладно си се регистровао да би одговорио камараду. Свака част, заиста то мислим :cheers1:


----------



## Majevčan

Имамо падобранце на Брчко треду. Молим Модераторе да је очисте. Хвала.


----------



## Majevčan




----------



## ww87

Хвала.


----------



## Егзекутор

Санкционисати

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114073794&postcount=2435


----------



## Need4Weed

ovnours said:


> Доброе утро!
> I'll write in English, mmkay?) Here's the thing. Your compatriot posted this news in Russian section, and we are a little confused about translating it properly. Does it say that there is a ban on all foreign flags and state symbols in Budva's public places? If so, how come? That's really really weird.
> Спасибо!


Нет! Черногорский закон, а также и сербский закон запрещает публичные встречи без официального одобрения со стороны полиции и госсорганов.
Местные русские напились и начали праздновать... Неподтвержденная встреча и вождение автомобиля в нетрезвом виде, и вот они аррестовани. Так просто!


----------



## Singidunum

^^
:weird:

Koliko uhapsenih vidis ovde






ili ovde


----------



## Need4Weed

Ova proslava je verovatno bila prijavljena, ili odobrena unapred. Vidim da su se kršili propisi sve u 16, i trebalo je hapsiti i kažnjavati one koji su vozili kroz crveno. Ali, isto tako je i u Beogradu, prilikom svakog "dočeka" zar ne? 
Probaj da organizuješ BILO KAKAV skup u Beogradu neprijavljeno, pa ćeš da vidiš šta je Žandarmerija! ;D 

Dan pobede je ZVANIČNO proslavljen u Podgorici, uz prisustvo ambasadora RF: http://www.mvpei.gov.me/vijesti/138...-spomenik-Partizanu-borcu-na-brdu-Gorica.html


----------



## Singidunum

Da bas deluje kao prijavljena i odobrena proslava, bas to tako biva sa proslavama koje krenu par minuta posle neke utkamice. A to da li je tako prilikom doceka u Beogradu je nebitno. Govorimo o dvostrukim standardima.


----------



## Притвореник

Откад је 10 људи у колима са заставама некакав скуп? Она је и свадба скуп. Не глупирај се.


----------



## Need4Weed

Prema zakonu Crne Gore o javnim okupljanjima: http://www.sluzbenilist.me/PravniAktDetalji.aspx?tag={DC85B121-FA6A-42F1-AED3-195BA42D795A}
Pročitaj pa vidi. Jbg, nisam ja pisao taj zakon, niti je moja krivica što se primenjuje selektivno (baš kao i u slučaju Srbije), ali da su kršili zakon - jesu! Mogli su da dođu do Podgorice, i dostojanstveno polože cveće, trezni!


----------



## Need4Weed

Singidunum said:


> Da bas deluje kao prijavljena i odobrena proslava, bas to tako biva sa proslavama koje krenu par minuta posle neke utkamice. A to da li je tako prilikom doceka u Beogradu je nebitno. Govorimo o dvostrukim standardima.


Pa BITNO JE! Jer da je Srbija pravna, a ne banana-država, takvi "doćeci" se ne bi tolerisali, baš kao ni svatovi. Sve bih ja to hapsio i kažnjavao, usput puneći budžet! Da li postoje dvostruki standardi u Srbiji? Postoje! Eto, par pederčića/egzibicionista UREDNO prijave skup, registruju se, a GRUPA HULIGANA ucenjuje državu sa sve sindikatom policije! Serem se na takvu državu! Idealna država je po mom skromnom miščjenju Singapur, a najbolji Premijer IKADA je Lee Kuan Yew! Zakon važi za sve, i nema zajebancije!


----------



## pipistrel

> baš kao ni svatovi


----------



## Need4Weed

pipistrel said:


>


Hoćeš svinjac? Slobodno živi u svinjcu! Ali, nemoj posle da mi kukaš kako su plate male, penzije kasne, i kako ti je kuća poplavljena! Ende!


----------



## geronimo_rs

Need4Weed said:


> Pa BITNO JE! Jer da je Srbija pravna, a ne banana-država, takvi "doćeci" se ne bi tolerisali, baš kao ni svatovi.


:nuts:





Need4Weed said:


> Hoćeš svinjac? Slobodno živi u svinjcu! Ali, nemoj posle da mi kukaš kako su plate male, penzije kasne, i kako ti je kuća poplavljena! Ende!


Niko neće da živi u svinjcu.

Plate su mlade jer je privreda devastirana, a vrlo slabo se radi na njenom razvoju, tako da poslodavac ne može da ponudi veću platu zaposlenom.

Penzije kasne jer se budžet slabo puno, budući da je privreda takva.

Kuća je poplavljena jer padaju luđačke kiše.



Ne drami i dođi sebi.


----------



## Nemanja034

Need4Weed said:


> Pa BITNO JE! Jer da je Srbija pravna, a ne banana-država, takvi "doćeci" se ne bi tolerisali, baš kao ni svatovi. Sve bih ja to hapsio i kažnjavao, usput puneći budžet! Da li postoje dvostruki standardi u Srbiji? Postoje! Eto, par pederčića/egzibicionista UREDNO prijave skup, registruju se, a GRUPA HULIGANA ucenjuje državu sa sve sindikatom policije! Serem se na takvu državu! Idealna država je po mom skromnom miščjenju Singapur, a najbolji Premijer IKADA je Lee Kuan Yew! Zakon važi za sve, i nema zajebancije!


Код мене у Раковици још мало па ко у Синђапуру има да буде. Посебно кад је влага у питању.


----------



## pipistrel

Госпоџо, врати се!


----------



## geronimo_rs

Singidunum said:


> Vredjao pripadnike hrvatskih sluzbi koji su dosli da pomazu oko evakuacije


Nije ih vrijeđao jer nisu bili tu, možda se sprdao, pa i ako jeste šta je tu loše. U ovakvim trenucima čovjek mora okrenuti na šalu i zafrkanciju.

SAVE GOSPODŽA!


----------



## pipistrel

Одбанујте Госпоџу!


----------



## Singidunum

geronimo_rs said:


> Nije ih vrijeđao jer nisu bili tu, možda se sprdao, pa i ako jeste šta je tu loše. U ovakvim trenucima čovjek mora okrenuti na šalu i zafrkanciju.
> 
> SAVE GOSPODŽA!


Pa meni to nije smesno kao sto su mi glupi i posprdni komentari na racun poplava u Srbiji dezurne ekipe na HR forumu.


----------



## blik

pipistrel said:


> Госпоџо, врати се!


Al' u limburgu.


----------



## blik

geronimo_rs said:


> Nije ih vrijeđao jer nisu bili tu, možda se sprdao, pa i ako jeste šta je tu loše. U ovakvim trenucima čovjek mora okrenuti na šalu i zafrkanciju.
> 
> SAVE GOSPODŽA!


Dobio je šta je zaslužio. Ne samo zbog Hrvata. 

DON'T SAVE GOSPODŽA.


----------



## mile85

blik said:


> Dobio je šta je zaslužio. Ne samo zbog Hrvata.
> 
> DON'T SAVE GOSPODŽA.




E jesi pokvaren, kako mozes tako pisati za sugradjanina


----------



## BL2

pipistrel said:


> Одбанујте Госпоџу!


 +1


----------



## Majevčan

Бриг је можда био довољан...


----------



## smederevo991

S obzirom kakav je inace, u ovoj se situaciji prilicno kontrolisao tako da mislim da je Singi malo ostrije reagovao (to kazem ja, jedan od njegovih omiljenih forumasa za vredjanje) ali dobro, ako ce takav kriterijum da bude za sve, razumem.


----------



## blik

Pravda za Singidunuma. 

Progon Gospodži.


----------



## BL2

Vratice se vojvoda


----------



## geronimo_rs

Singidunum said:


> Pa meni to nije smesno kao sto su mi glupi i posprdni komentari na racun poplava u Srbiji dezurne ekipe na HR forumu.


Neka laju psi ko ih j...

Moderacija je banovala Gospodžu, koji se od početka poplava žestoko aktivirao u praćenju stanja na forumu i dijeljenja informacija gdje šta treba pomoći. Ako nije bio najaktivniji.
I onda se našali na račun hrvatskih policajaca i vi ga banujete jer se šprda sa poplavama.

A on juče u Banjaluci crnčio 4-5 sati praveći nasip, eno ga i sad u Trnu na akciji čišćenja, prije par sati smo se čuli.

Meni je to glupo.


----------



## blik

Svašta, Pavle.


----------



## delija90

pipistrel said:


> Одбанујте Госпоџу!


Немојте, учинићете му велику услугу.


----------



## Dux Uxorum

Singidunum said:


> Pa meni to nije smesno kao sto su mi glupi i posprdni komentari na racun poplava u Srbiji dezurne ekipe na HR forumu.


Naravno da nije bio smijesan mjegov komentar u tom trenutku ali kakva je svrha porediti salu sa neljudskim komentarima na HR forumu. Nek mu je svakom na cast ko je pravio takve komentare a vidio sam ih sam tamo. Ljudski olos nema naciju, isti su na svakoj strani.


----------



## pipistrel

Singidunum said:


> Pa meni to nije smesno kao sto su mi glupi i posprdni komentari na racun poplava u Srbiji dezurne ekipe na HR forumu.


Нисам пратио хрватски део форума, али на основу твоје поруке могу да закључим да су ти хрватски коментари били слични госпоџиним, мада и без твоје поруке могу да претпоставим шта се све пише тамо.

Сад хоћу да те питам да ли си исто тако бановао све хрватске форумаше који се спрдају?

Врати Госпоџу назад.


----------



## Singidunum

pipistrel said:


> Сад хоћу да те питам да ли си исто тако бановао све хрватске форумаше који се спрдају?


Morao bih da im banujem pola foruma. Pored toga nemam razloga da cistim tudje dvoriste.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Singidunum said:


> Morao bih da im banujem *pola foruma*. Pored toga nemam razloga da cistim tudje dvoriste.


Што доводи до закључка да је то тамо уобичајено понашање?


----------



## Singidunum

Ne bih voleo da ovde postane (i tamo se to 99% slucajeva provlaci kao "sala").


----------



## pipistrel

Singidunum said:


> Morao bih da im banujem pola foruma. Pored toga nemam razloga da cistim tudje dvoriste.


Онда ниси праведан и испада да је разлог за бановање Госпоџе био лична нетрпељивост.


----------



## Егзекутор

Госпоџа је имао опет своје "моменте" и успео је, поново је у центру пажње. Вратите јбн Госпоџу, у последње време стварно није правио срања.


----------



## BL2

kod njega se zna da je sala, nije provlacio to pod salu. Mislim svima je jasno da je posljednja gospodzina reinkarnacija - uloga kvazi radikal.


----------



## pipistrel

Квази геј радикал.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Bilo kako bilo.Apel i sa moje strane da se gospodza odbanuje.Ima i nepodnosljivijih od njega.Njegov humor samo treba razumeti.

O pojedinim sa hrvatskog foruma ne bih trosio reci, nazalost uhvatio sam vec standardna baljezganja.


----------



## Singidunum

pipistrel said:


> Онда ниси праведан и испада да је разлог за бановање Госпоџе био лична нетрпељивост.


Ma da a istovremeno mi mesecima inbox drugi pune pretnjama o napustanju foruma ako ga ne banujem. Nikad zadovoljni.

Pritom da je licna netrpeljivost onda bi bio banovan prvog dana posto zamisli iz nadimka Gospodza je odmah bilo jasno ko je.


----------



## Притвореник

Сад већ јебено драмите. Пола форума је било бриговано и бановано због Украјине и господина К. па се није драмило као сада.


----------



## 14grifon

Pogibija jednog čoveka je tragedija, pogibija miliona ljudi je statistika.

Drug generalisimus J.V.Dž.S.


----------



## Vucko

Singidunum said:


> Ma da a istovremeno mi mesecima inbox drugi pune pretnjama o napustanju foruma ako ga ne banujem. Nikad zadovoljni.
> 
> Pritom da je licna netrpeljivost onda bi bio banovan prvog dana posto zamisli iz nadimka Gospodza je odmah bilo jasno ko je.


Svijetu ne mozes ugoditi


----------



## Притвореник

14grifon said:


> Pogibija jednog čoveka je tragedija, pogibija miliona ljudi je statistika.
> 
> Drug generalisimus J.V.Dž.S.


Кажу да то није истина.


----------



## 14grifon

Verovatno su onda dopisali samo prvi deo.


----------



## Притвореник

Џугашвили кажу да то није рекао,...


----------



## 14grifon

Притвореник;114193008 said:


> Џугашвили кажу да то није рекао,...


Shvatio sam šta si rekao, ali ti nisi shvatio šta sam rekao. Možda je on rekao samo da je smrt miliona statistika, a onda ovi posle dopisali prvi deo rečenice. Ne tvrdim da je i zaista tako, samo na glas razmišljam.


----------



## Притвореник

Нешто су дописали, нешто додали, нешто изменили, ко зна...


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Shvatio sam šta si rekao, ali ti nisi shvatio šta sam rekao. Možda je on rekao samo da je smrt miliona statistika, a onda ovi posle dopisali prvi deo rečenice. Ne tvrdim da je i zaista tako, samo na glas razmišljam.


----------



## smederevo991

14grifon said:


> Shvatio sam šta si rekao, ali ti nisi shvatio šta sam rekao. Možda je on rekao samo da je smrt miliona statistika, a onda ovi posle dopisali prvi deo rečenice. Ne tvrdim da je i zaista tako, samo na glas razmišljam.


"Njemu danas pripisuju svasta, i to sto je istina i to sto nije istina, optuzuju ga za zlocine koje nije ucinio, nesto jeste to se zna, i to priznajem" 

Elem, taj citat su mu stvarno pripisali 

This quotation probably was originated from «Französischer Witz» by Kurt Tucholsky (1932): «Darauf sagt ein Diplomat vom Quai d’Orsay: «Der Krieg? Ich kann das nicht so schrecklich finden! Der Tod eines Menschen: das ist eine Katastrophe. Hunderttausend Tote: das ist eine Statistik!»» («At which a diplomat from France replies: «The war? I can't find it too terrible! The death of one man: that is a catastrophe. One hundred thousand deaths: that is a statistic!»»)


----------



## BL2

Singidunum said:


> Ma da a istovremeno* mi mesecima inbox drugi pune pretnjama* o napustanju foruma ako ga ne banujem. Nikad zadovoljni.
> 
> Pritom da je licna netrpeljivost onda bi bio banovan prvog dana posto zamisli iz nadimka Gospodza je odmah bilo jasno ko je.


mogu samo da pretpostavim koji hno:


----------



## Nemanja034

Док Вучић укида радиоаматере, Дачић укида Госпоџу. Алал валал.


----------



## mrskoje

Врати се госпоџо тамо ђе си четово...


----------



## Стрела

Gospodža se ne odbanuje, gospodža se ponovo registruje. 

Odbanovati gospodžu - jeres.

P.S. Nisam ja gospodža, samo konstatujem.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ajmo ovako, valjda neću razljutiti moderatora.
da li je gospodža zaslužila banovanje jer je vređala pripadnike druge nacije a vređanje predsednika Vlade Srbije nazivanjem 'picousti' je dozvoljeno i nije čak ni za brig


----------



## 14grifon

Вређање припадника другог народа може да буде и кривично дело, а вређање председника Владе је конзумирање Уставом зајемчене слободе говора.


----------



## BL2

de ne glupirajte se znate da je Gospodza glumila gay radikala, cista satira.


----------



## mrskoje

Вријеђање ППВа је смртни гријех:troll:


----------



## Dux Uxorum

drezdinski said:


> Фасцинантно је колико се пажње и кредибилитета даје једном онлајн беспосличару. Банујрте га једном и за свагда. Лако се види преко ИП адресе ко је.


Da, a ostali se ubise kvalitetom postova i online produktivnoscu. Prvom recenicom si opisao 90% forumske populacije.


----------



## mrskoje

Не ваља да форум буде пеефектан, онда нам не требају модератори а то значи пар плата мање и остављање три бивше жене и осмеро сингијеве дјеце без икаквих прихода.
А и чиме би онај млађахни студент из Берана плаћао сплаварење пп Београду.


----------



## drezdinski

Dux Uxorum said:


> Da, a ostali se ubise kvalitetom postova i online produktivnoscu. Prvom recenicom si opisao 90% forumske populacije.


Тачно, само што госпоџа не посећује ништа осим кафане на форуму који се бави урбанизмом и изградњом. Са овим ћу завршитит дискусију на тему, јер не пада ми напамет да трошим још времена на ову глупост. И онако је била код мене на игнор листи.


----------



## Dux Uxorum

drezdinski said:


> Тачно, само што госпоџа не посећује ништа осим кафане на форуму који се бави урбанизмом и изградњом. Са овим ћу завршитит дискусију на тему, јер не пада ми напамет да трошим још времена на ову глупост. И онако је била код мене на игнор листи.


Nije jedini ali dobro. Najbolje mi je sto se svi obracamo "Gospodzi" u zenskom obliku. :lol:


----------



## mile85

drezdinski said:


> Тачно, само што госпоџа не посећује ништа осим кафане на форуму који се бави урбанизмом и изградњом. Са овим ћу завршитит дискусију на тему, јер не пада ми напамет да трошим још времена на ову глупост. И онако је била код мене на игнор листи.


Gospodza je najaktivnija na BL delu foruma.


----------



## BL2

drezdinski said:


> Т*ачно, само што госпоџа не посећује ништа осим кафане на форуму *који се бави урбанизмом и изградњом. Са овим ћу завршитит дискусију на тему, јер не пада ми напамет да трошим још времена на ову глупост. И онако је била код мене на игнор листи.


nije tacno, na BL temi slika po gradu projekte i ucestvuje u diskusiji.


----------



## Nemanja034

Синђидуњо не глупирај се, знамо се сви добро овде на форуму већ ево годинама. 

Научимо на реакцију и очекивања саговорника, као и како можемо да га по жељи боцнемо ако нам је то циљ. 

Све у свему, овај форум је један велики амјузмент, поред тога што из њега извлачимо и информације у вези свега на овом свету - дакле продуктивнији је од дневних новина.

Али ми смо научили на нас овде на форуму. И управо присуство целе екипе овде је оно што га чини интересантним. Научили смо једни на друге. Кад неког тако избришеш, избрисао си и део те атмосфере. Ја неког могу да волим или не волим, да се слажем или не слажем. Али знаш и сам, да и даље сви овде памте оног дебила сторма, са којим се нико није слагао, али чији су дебилни коментари свима овде недостајали као саставни део опште забаве која се крије иза штурих информација. 

Дај, немој нам кварити забаву. Ако већ имаш нешто некоме да кажеш, нама дугогодишњим стажистима, увек имаш пв. за упозорења. И клик за брисање постова. Нисмо недоказани. Није ни госпоџа, а то је показала и њена последња реинкарнација која је по свему била другачија и разумнија од претходне.

Врати Госпоџу и врати теорије завере на овај форум!


----------



## BL2

^^hajde da se I ja prvi put s tobom slozim, mada time se poredak na forumu totalno rusi.


----------



## Nemanja034

BL2 said:


> ^^hajde da se I ja prvi put s tobom slozim, mada time se poredak na forumu totalno rusi.


Јебеш поредак. Наши смо.

Осим кад је неко баш недоказан. И на правила се стално треба скретати пажња. Па нису људи машине.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

A i Gospodža je obećala da će biti dobra i trudila se. koliko samo na fotumu ima uvrede Srba od strane Srba pa nikom ništa. Jednom se našali na račun susjeda i odma BAN. 
A gde je brig pa infrakšn. Evo ja sam pre par dana ili juče dobio infrakšn i deluje bome. Miran sam ko ...


----------



## Vucko

Ima li forumasa iz Uzica na forumu?


----------



## blik

BL2 said:


> de ne glupirajte se znate da je Gospodza glumila gay radikala, cista satira.


Ko je rekao da je problem u tome? Pa šta i ako neko jeste gej, ako jeste radikal, ili nešto drugo. Ali vrijeđanje cijele nacionalne grupe ljudi jeste za zabranu. 
Bravo Singidunume.


----------



## blik

Vucko said:


> Ima li forumasa iz Uzica na forumu?


Opet se grebeš za poslovni info?


----------



## Притвореник

Шири своју мрежу доушника.


----------



## BL2

blik said:


> Ko je rekao da je problem u tome? Pa šta i ako neko jeste gej, ako jeste radikal, ili nešto drugo. Ali vrijeđanje cijele nacionalne grupe ljudi jeste za zabranu.
> Bravo Singidunume.


pa radikal da se srusi helikopter i tako to, ne kopcas?


----------



## Boza KG

Vucko said:


> Ima li forumasa iz Uzica na forumu?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=750455


----------



## Nemanja034

blik said:


> Ko je rekao da je problem u tome? Pa šta i ako neko jeste gej, ako jeste radikal, ili nešto drugo. Ali vrijeđanje cijele nacionalne grupe ljudi jeste za zabranu.
> Bravo Singidunume.


Метиљу јетимљиви.


----------



## blik

Dosado, lupetaš.


----------



## BL2

Nemanja034 said:


> Метиљу јетимљиви.


hahahahah


----------



## Nemanja034




----------



## Majevčan

На колико дуго је CrazySerb банован? hno:


----------



## 14grifon

Warum ist verrückt Serbe verboten? DLM?


----------



## blik

Opet u vezi sa Ukrajinom?


----------



## Притвореник

OLEEE we are back


----------



## pop1982

Sta bi sa forumom?


----------



## drezdinski

Харп га оборио.


----------



## pop1982

Ja mislio da ga je Vucic.


----------



## Vucko

Притвореник;114320181 said:


> OLEEE we are back


Dobih drhtavicu kolko sam kriziro


----------



## direktor

OOOLLLE JEDA IZDRZAH singi jeli ovo vucicevo maslo


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

upozorio sam vas. Samo vi pljujte po predsedniku Vlade Republike Srbije. Sanjaćete vi ssc


----------



## direktor

Pa evo i sad baguje daj rijesite to


----------



## 14grifon

Kako misliš da to učinimo direktore? Jedino da Angelu Merkel imenujemo za počasnog člana.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

o svašta.


----------



## Егзекутор

Шта би са форумом ова два дана?


----------



## micika

Verovatno je bio DDoS. vBulletin su osetljivi na njih.


----------



## smederevo991

Zajebani ovi SNS botovi


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

micika said:


> Verovatno je bio DDoS. vBulletin su osetljivi na njih.


I jeste bio DDoS napad.


----------



## filip__pg

Ojha


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

sta je bre ovo, vec 5 dana ne mogu da udjem, kaze mi eror 504


----------



## Притвореник

Само ви критикујте Вучића и даље...


----------



## Telep

Време да отворимо и залепимо на видљиво место тему: "Наш спасилац господин А..." За сваки случај.


----------



## BL2

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> sta je bre ovo, vec 5 dana ne mogu da udjem, kaze mi eror 504


Meni je 524


----------



## Singidunum

S obzirom na protok foruma procenjuje se da je ovaj napad olaksao onog koji ga je inicirao za par hiljada $ :crazy:


----------



## Singidunum

drezdinski said:


> Харп га оборио.


Nije haaaaaarp, evo objasnio direktor



direktor said:


> VUČIĆEV CV: Cenzura kao uža specijalnost 14
> OBJAVLJENO: 23/05/2014 · CENZURA, POLITIKOVANJE
> Dok je voda razarala gradove širom Srbije, *internet sajtovi padali su kao kruške.* Stavka “Cenzura mi je uža specijalnost” trebalo bi da se nađe u CV-ju Aleksandra Vučića.
> http://www.teleprompter.rs/vucicev-cv-cenzura-kao-uza-specijalnost.html


----------



## direktor

Singi Grifon nemoze da pristupi pise mu da je sajt off line vidi pocetnu stranu , a kda proba da se uloguje pise mu da je sajt off line preduzmi nesto


----------



## Alex_ZR




----------



## Singidunum

direktor said:


> Singi Grifon nemoze da pristupi pise mu da je sajt off line vidi pocetnu stranu , a kda proba da se uloguje pise mu da je sajt off line preduzmi nesto


Nek ide na ono zeleno dugme gore desno


----------



## 14grifon

Sad sam nekako uspeo. Hvala šta god da si učinio.


----------



## 14grifon

Opet me saseca nešto. Neće ni preko zelenog dugmenceta.


----------



## Dziggy

I mene zezao i juce i danas ceo dan forum...


----------



## Притвореник

Све зеза, није до вас него до сајта.


----------



## Singidunum

To je zato sto se napadi nastavljaju.

Inace ovo vam je opomena. Ne toliko opomena administraciji - administracija se izvanredno snašla, moderacija je besprekorno obavila svoj posao. Ovo je za clanove velika opomena.


----------



## direktor

Singi sta kaze jan jesmo mi glavni krivci ili neko drugi


----------



## micika

Kaze Jan - direktorova rezolucija slika nam oborila server(e).


----------



## filip__pg

Singidunum said:


> Inace ovo vam je opomena. Ne toliko opomena administraciji - administracija se izvanredno snašla, moderacija je besprekorno obavila svoj posao. Ovo je za clanove velika opomena.


Tomo jesi to ti


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Singidunum said:


> To je zato sto se napadi nastavljaju.
> 
> Inace ovo vam je opomena. Ne toliko opomena administraciji - administracija se izvanredno snašla, moderacija je besprekorno obavila svoj posao. Ovo je za clanove velika opomena.


Vlada besprekorno obavila posao ali je ovo opomena za narod. Kako besprekorno kad nije bilo sajta 4 dana. Mislim da je to rekord u istoriji ssc.

I stvarno me nebi iznenadilo da je sajt blokiran po nalogu AV


----------



## direktor

Nemojte da lajete svasta av av ava ava


----------



## Singidunum

direktor said:


> Singi sta kaze jan jesmo mi glavni krivci ili neko drugi


U sustini ovo je bozija volja i tu nista nije moglo biti uradjeno, ali je moglo dosta toga biti izbegnuto da je bilo malo vise saradnje forumasa. Ovo vam je sada takva jedna situacija ako mogu tako da kazem na nas je sa drveta pala leteca veverica, ugrizla nas i pobegla - do sledeceg puta.


----------



## filip__pg

Ja mislim da je za sve kriva Koncita.

Amfilohije likes this.


----------



## 14grifon

Singidunum said:


> U sustini ovo je bozija volja i tu nista nije moglo biti uradjeno, ali je moglo dosta toga biti izbegnuto da je bilo *malo vise saradnje forumasa*. Ovo vam je sada takva jedna situacija ako mogu tako da kazem na nas je sa drveta pala leteca veverica, ugrizla nas i pobegla - do sledeceg puta.


Može li autentično tumačenje? Nisam siguran da sam razumeo napisano. Hvala.


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Može li autentično tumačenje? Nisam siguran da sam razumeo napisano. Hvala.


Ako smo ih svi molili, upućivali apele preko svih drustvenih mreza, da forum ne radi, i da poslušaju - danas su valjda shvatili da bismo da je samo bilo malo više saradnje, izbegli pad foruma. Veliki nauk, veliko iskustvo, na žalost, stečeno na svom primeru. Opomena za budućnost da ovo može da se desi.


----------



## 14grifon

Hvala.


----------



## Nemanja034

Ne kapiram i dalje... zasto je oboren forum?


----------



## Притвореник

1.АВ
2.Истина о ХААРП-у излазила на видело
3. Госпоџ
...


----------



## Nemanja034

Ni ostatak sveta nije mogao na forum, tako da rekao bi da iskljucujem tu varijantu.


----------



## Singidunum

Pa ne mozes da DDoSujes samo deo sajta.


----------



## Nemanja034

Cekaj, hoces da kazes da je istina?? Ja sam mislio da se stvarno zajebavate.


----------



## Притвореник

The truth is out there.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Белосветска завера Ватикана, Ције, Насе, Турске и страних плаћеника и домаћих издајника, потпомогнутим погубним дејством ХААРП-а и изливима фекалне канализације.


----------



## Nemanja034

Ajde fekalnici, budite bar malo ozbiljni.


----------



## direktor

Šta smeš da pišeš na društvenim mrežama

Z. Đorđević | 27. 05. 2014. - 07:19h | Foto: O. Bunić | Komentara: 108
Cenzura je neustavna, a pravo slobode mišljenja i izražavanja je zagarantovano, poručio je juče zaštitnik građana.
Saša Janković, zaštitnik građana, izrazio je u saopštenju zabrinutost „zbog sve češćih saznanja da se pojedine informacije i kritike povlače iz javno dostupnih sredstava i**nfo**rmisanja i informacionog prostora“, kao i „činjenice da građani bivaju pozvani na informativne razgovore zbog navodnog širenja panike koju nikad niko nije primetio, utvrdio, ni zabeležio njene posledice”.

Janković u saopštenju ističe da svako ima slobodu da bude kritičan, da bude kritizer, da bude optimista i pesimista, da veruje ili ne veruje, da podržava ili osporava, da nipodaštava, veliča ili bude ravnodušan, da ćuti ili govori i da stavove i ideje slobodno i javno traži, prima, daje, razmenjuje i širi.

On upozorava državne organe da su “dužni, ne samo da se sami uzdrže od mešanja u tu slobodu već moraju da je štite od napada sa bilo koje strane i da podstiču njeno ostvarivanje”. Ombudsman objašnjava da se sloboda izražavanja može ograničiti samo u zakonom propisanom postupku.

Pokret Udruženi građani za Srbiju, organizacije civilnog društva i pojedinci u Srbiji, objavili su juče “apel protiv cenzure u Srbiji”. Prema navodima iz pisma, koje prenosi Pokret, dok građani pomažu unesrećenima iz poplavljenih i ugroženih područja, “vlast troši vreme i energiju na kršenje slobode izražavanja, napadajući i gaseći internet stranice koje pozivaju na odgovornost”.

Besplatna pravna pomoć
Oni koji dobiju poziv za informativni razgovor u MUP zbog, navodnog, širenja panike u vreme vanredne situacije preko društvenih mreža mogu da se obrate Pravnoj službi NUNS za pomoć. Pravni saveti se mogu dobiti putem mejla [email protected], i telefonom, na broj 011/3343-255.

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/468703/Sta-smes-da-pises-na-drustvenim-mrezama


----------



## mrskoje

Поручује Аца Вучић: Браћо Срби антиИздајници стићи ће вас моја рука ако треба и у Америци.


----------



## Majevčan

Majevčan;114289359 said:


> На колико дуго је CrazySerb банован/бригован? hno:


???


----------



## Притвореник

Чему се он надао, када је он најгора комбинација за преживљавање на фашистичком ДЛМ-у - пола Рус пола Србин?


----------



## delija90

Притвореник, не бих се ја бринуо за Крејзија да сам на твом месту. 

Још један великосрбоћетник је пао. hno:


----------



## 14grifon

Jel ovo Pritvorenik banovan ili mi se čini?!


----------



## Егзекутор

Шта је бре ово ?! Ако је оно што мислим овим путем шаљем одговорном за бановање да се наједе гована.


----------



## pop1982

Je l' opet zbog Ukrajine?!


----------



## Nemanja034

Па добро бре што сад пролазника опет? Него, морамо ми да смислимо један алтернативни форум на коме би без бојазни могли да се окупљају људи у резерви, ако се овакве ситуације десе 

Или ако се деси да Алешај Вучи поново проба да обори сервере.


----------



## mrskoje

Јест банован је, да је бригован писало би другачије.

За вUČKа се не брините све вас он пуно воли....


----------



## Nemanja034

А шта је са Вучком?


----------



## pipistrel

Кузмане педеру!


----------



## mrskoje

Nemanja034 said:


> А шта је са Вучком?


Nije djentli no vucic...


----------



## Vucko

Све је по протоколу, продужите даље, нема ништа да се види овде


----------



## mrskoje

Ti uvijek ostajes djentli, zajebi to vucko...


----------



## 14grifon

Forum opet štuca.


----------



## Singidunum

Napadaju oni bez prestanka jos od kad je krenulo sve


----------



## smederevo991

Kad se nisam slogirao videvsi da je dedonja postao novi moderator. Kad bude poceo da nas ganja zbog linkova, molicemo Kozmina da se vratimo pod njegove skute. :lol::lol:

Salim se, svaka cast, dobro je da imamo i nekog _naseg_ tamo unutra. :grass:


----------



## Boza KG

Честитам dedonja :cheers:

Извор: Boza KG
Линк: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=840503 

:lol:


----------



## Singidunum

Dedonja je moderator bez portfelja zaduzen za navodjenje izvora.

Imacemo i izbor jos jednog opsteg moderatora, ne znam kad, svi zainteresovani neka nastave da se ponasaju kulturno.


----------



## smederevo991

Javi kad bude bio taj izbor, da posaljem CV.


----------



## vladygark

Cestitam matori, sve najbolje. :cheers:

PS. Ne bih da sirim paniku ali mislim da je 034 sledeci kandidat. Laufer mi javlja.


----------



## direktor

Cesdtitam DEDONJA nadam se da necu biti na udaru


----------



## 14grifon

Čestitke dedonji.

Šta se bre ložite na funkciju?! Nije to uopšte tako glamurozno kao što izgleda. Ja sam moderator na nekom drugom mestu pa nikoga nisam banovao, ne svađam se već držim jezik za zubima i razmišljam svaki put šta ću napisati. A to što moraš čitati i čitati i čitati. A i imam gomilu dugmića na komandama za koje ne znam čemu služe.

Doduše, ne dobijam neku šuškajuću ili zvečeću naknadu za te duševne boli kao neki, ali moderatorski je lebac sa sedam kora.


----------



## Bu rsone

E bravo Dedonja, Lika je dala 9 generala, bio je red da da i jednog moderatora.:cheers:


----------



## dedonja

Šlihtare jedne bezlinkaške...



Boza KG said:


> Честитам dedonja :cheers:
> 
> Извор: Boza KG
> Линк: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=840503
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:



Singidunum said:


> Dedonja je *moderator bez portfelja zaduzen za navodjenje izvora*.
> 
> ...


Posao mojih snova :banana:


----------



## 14grifon

Singidunum said:


> Imacemo i izbor jos jednog opsteg moderatora, *ne znam kad*, svi zainteresovani neka nastave da se ponasaju kulturno.


Evropske integracije Srbije... Biće, ali se ne zna kad.

Doduše, u pravu si ti. Narod je progutao i mnogo veće šarene laže pa će raja i ovu, a još će jadni i da se trude da se pokažu ne bil' dobili siva bold italik slova u imenu.


----------



## 14grifon

Nije se osušilo ni mastilo na postavljenju, a već je pokazao pravo lice. Ne mogu da šaljem privatne poruke. hno:

E moj Singi, proćićeš kao Hindenburg sa Hitlerom.


----------



## dedonja

Da da da... "budite dobri, nemojte da vas moderatori kažnjavaju, nemojte da se svađate sa moderatorima, nemojte da hvatate za gušu druge forumaše, nemojte da psujete (druge forumaše), pa ćete biti kandidati za moderatora..." i onda stavi mene. 

Neka se spremi Delija :lol:


----------



## 14grifon

Sad me još zeza. Šalje PP a zna da ne mogu da odgovorim. 

Zver se probudila i njegovi demoni pođoše u krvavi pohod raspršivši svaku nadu i gutajući poslednje tračke svetlosti. Poslednji bedem slobode u vaskolikom Srpstvu šapatom pade. Tama je obuzela srpski SCC.


----------



## dedonja




----------



## Alex_ZR

Свака част дедоњи што је преданим радом за свега пар сати... :troll:


----------



## delija90

Где да шаљем си-ви?!


----------



## 14grifon

Strah i teskoba uselile su se u misli forumaša. Njihova srca udarala su poput crkvenih zvona dok su slušali topote vranih konja znajući da dolazi po njih. Utvara skrivena iza avatara čiča-gliše ledila je vazduh dok se niodkuda približavala svojim žrtvama. Nevini glas tek onako, usput, upitao bi ih za link. I kada bi u trenutku ispustili uzdah olakšanja misleći da su smrti ukrali još koji tren, ognjeni mač krvlju ispisao bi BANNED, tu reč posle koje nestaje sve, a ne nastaje ništa. 

Zaborav plavi forumske hodnike dok se paučina spušta po tredovima prekrivajući postove, preostali pomen banovanih čije senke blede u njegovim tamnicama. Na SSC-u ostadoše samo linkovi ...


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ja mislim da je ovo najbolja moguća odluka. Objektivno nema boljeg od dedonje. Uvek sam znao da će biti moderator. Tako obrazovan i fin. A i lep. Nije to moglo drugačije. 
:smug:


----------



## 14grifon

:eek2: dedobot.


----------



## mrskoje

Честитам на избору.
Посао модератора је веома уносан на ССЦу, рецимо имовинска карта Сингија је као у Веље Илића, наравно ови испод њега имаји мање, али опет могу себи приуштити луксузне станове у Бегишу и путовања на Маледиве сваке године.


----------



## dedonja

14grifon said:


> Strah i teskoba uselile su se u misli forumaša. Njihova srca udarala su poput crkvenih zvona dok su slušali topote vranih konja znajući da dolazi po njih. Utvara skrivena iza avatara čiča-gliše ledila je vazduh dok se niodkuda približavala svojim žrtvama. Nevini glas tek onako, usput, upitao bi ih za link. I kada bi u trenutku ispustili uzdah olakšanja misleći da su smrti ukrali još koji tren, ognjeni mač krvlju ispisao bi BANNED, tu reč posle koje nestaje sve, a ne nastaje ništa.
> 
> Zaborav plavi forumske hodnike dok se paučina spušta po tredovima prekrivajući postove, preostali pomen banovanih čije senke blede u njegovim tamnicama. Na SSC-u ostadoše samo linkovi ...


Odoh u prvi tatoo šop :lol:



Ranko SuNS!! said:


> ja mislim da je ovo najbolja moguća odluka. Objektivno nema boljeg od dedonje. Uvek sam znao da će biti moderator. Tako obrazovan i fin. A i lep. Nije to moglo drugačije.
> :smug:


Nisam mu editovao post, keve mi Nevenke!


----------



## delija90

Дедоња слова су ти нешто укриво.


----------



## Singidunum

Mozete da saljete i CV i predloge za druge :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Cestitke dedonji i od mene.

I ako moze predlog da drugi moderator bude Boza KG, zasluzio je zalaganjem na forumu.


----------



## direktor

Sad ce dedonja da zarli i pali i sveti na DLMu


----------



## 14grifon

Dobro, to za predloge je još i u redu, ali da šalju biografije?! Pa valjda vi koji ste već moderatori znate najbolje šta je potrebno, ko ima šlifa za to i izvršite odabir.

Uzgred, zbog čega je potreban još jedan moderator?


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Dobro, to za predloge je još i u redu, ali da šalju biografije?! Pa valjda vi koji ste već moderatori znate najbolje šta je potrebno, ko ima šlifa za to i izvršite odabir.


Potrebno je razviti jedan subjektivni osecaj demokratije medju clanovima 

Zapravo uvek imamo shortlist ali negde treba prelomiti, pa ako se pokaze da su pristojni forumasi ukljucujuci i te shortlisted pretezno za jednog od kandidata onda ce verovatno on postati moderator.

Inace posto je prosli put zbog toga doslo do nereda, moderator se bira intuitu personae a ne intuitu locatiae. Znaci potpuno je nebitno odakle je kandidat, jos manje da li je iz Sombora, Beograda i Kragujevca. Nebitno je takodje i gde je najveca aktivnost na forumu. Jednostavno moderator treba da pokriva celu sekciju, nemamo kao mogucnost lokalne moderatore. Dakle jos jednom lokacija moderatora je irelevantna, bitni su samo licni kvaliteti i ucesce na svim delovima foruma. Bilo bi lepo mozda da svako mesto ima svog moderatora ali to prosto nije politika kuce. Eto tako u tom smislu se nadam da nece biti razocaranih.



14grifon said:


> Uzgred, zbog čega je potreban još jedan moderator?


Da bih ja imao manje posla.


----------



## delija90

Singidunum said:


> Mozete da saljete i CV i predloge za druge :cheers:


Прво ти нама реци колика је почетна плата?


Шалим се, радије бих себи одфикарио лево јаје - каменом, него да модеришем по ссц-у.

А и све ми се нешто чиним да нисам ни на ширем списку кандидата.


----------



## Singidunum

Meni nije jasno kako ti nemas nijedan infraction 

Btw moderacija je naravno volonterski, ne placa se nista.


----------



## delija90

Singidunum said:


> Meni nije jasno kako ti nemas nijedan infraction


 А како си сад поставио Дедоњу за мода ја сам ти овде ко бели међед.


----------



## geronimo_rs

dedonjo, sad sam vidio da si moderator pa brže-bolje pohitah da ti čestitam. Mislim da je odlična odluka. :cheers:

Ja baš htjedoh da napišem da je red na moderatora iz Republike Srpske, pa vidjeh da je Vejzik pomenuo Božu, a Boža je naš čovjek, što se mene tiče kao da je rođen u srcu Republike Srpske. Što, s obzirom da je iz Drenice, i nije netačno.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Singidunum said:


> Znaci potpuno je nebitno odakle je kandidat, jos manje da li je iz Sombora, Beograda i Kragujevca.


kako nebitno. A to što ne sme biti iz NS?


----------



## Singidunum

delija90 said:


> А како си сад поставио Дедоњу за мода ја сам ти овде ко бели међед.


Ne znas ti sta vlast ucini od coveka. Garantujem da ce ti prvi infraction biti od Dedonje.


----------



## delija90

А тек кафана...  Дедоња санкциониши Сингидунума због ових oтворених претњи.


----------



## Singidunum

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> kako nebitno. A to što ne sme biti iz NS?


Sme jer kao sto rekoh lokacija je nebitna. Tako ako imamo kandidata A i kandidata B, ako je kandidat A bolji onda ce on biti moderator. Moze se desiti da je kandidat A iz NS, a moze se desiti i da kandidat B bude iz NS. Problem nikada nije bio u tome, problem je bio u ocekivanju da se moderatori dodeljuju po lokaciji. Cinjenica da tako ne funkcionise SkyscraperCity (sto moze da nam se svidja ili ne ali je prosto cinjenica) nije dolazila do necijeg mozga.


----------



## makimax

delija90 said:


> А како си сад поставио Дедоњу за мода ја сам ти овде ко бели међед.


Podseticu ja njega na neke tvoje pozive moderaciji,da vidimo koliko je osvetoljubiv .


----------



## geronimo_rs

ne znam da li je dedonja doučio ono škole što mu je bilo ostalo. U slučaju da nije, apelujem da, pošto će sad ljetni rokovi, pitanja koja počinju sa: "E, možeš li samo da...", adresiramo na njegovo ime.


----------



## 14grifon

'Ајде да и ја предложим некога:

Бурсоне, јер је колега, нисам приметио да је нешто свадљив а и добар је са сусједима.

Директор, али само ако испуни два услова: 1. научи да користи тастатуру и 2. плаћа карту у превозу. И обоје редовно контролисати.


----------



## Vucko

Dedonja avanzovo!!!

Drago mi je da je tako.

Sada predji na stvari i vidi sa kog IP-a se kači Singidunum, pa da ga identifikujemo. Samo mi daj IP, moji u službi će odraditi ostalo.


----------



## Bu rsone

14grifon said:


> 'Ајде да и ја предложим некога:
> 
> Бурсоне, јер је колега, нисам приметио да је нешто свадљив а и добар је са сусједима.
> 
> Директор, али само ако испуни два услова: 1. научи да користи тастатуру и 2. плаћа карту у превозу. И обоје редовно контролисати.


I mene se neko setio :banana:

Ja predlažem Grifona, jer je kolega, nisam primetio da nije svadljiv, a i loš je sa susjedima :cheers:

A i svako će dobiti krug u MiG 29, nije Armija cicija.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Ja imam dva kandidata ali stvarno:
- već spomenuti boža kg. Obrazloženje - nema mane.
- kot behemot: em je kraljica em nema mane em je svuda na svim temama. Jedino što je iz ns, ali jbg niko nije savršen


----------



## smederevo991

Kot ima samo jednu manu - Kada bi on postao moderator ceo forum bi postao trash i bizaran


----------



## delija90

Кот никако. У питању је класичан сукоб интереса и апсолутизам. Краљици се не сме дати судска и извршна власт.

Једино ако краљица абдицира и врати прелазни пехар.


----------



## Podgoricanin

Singidunume, ako za 10 god na forumu bez opomene ne dobijem ovlašćenja moderatora, preskočiću te i idem na višu instancu! Do Strazbura, ako treba!


----------



## smederevo991

STA KOJ K? Ko je banovao grifona ?


----------



## pop1982

1. BozaKG
2. BozaKG
3. BozaKG
Moj prijedlog za moderatora, svejedno koji od njih trojice .
Dedonja je nas, prekodrinski, tako da je ispunjena zelja da je jedan sa nasih prostora .
Sad cu morati izbjegavati odredjene teme...


----------



## pop1982

PHP:







smederevo991 said:


> STA KOJ K? Ko je banovao grifona ?


Grifon se zakamuflir'o


----------



## Singidunum

Podgoricanin said:


> Singidunume, ako za 10 god na forumu bez opomene ne dobijem ovlašćenja moderatora, preskočiću te i idem na višu instancu! Do Strazbura, ako treba!


Moras prvo da promenis partijsku knjizicu kao i svi ostali koji su isli ka moderatorskoj poziciji a koji su bili politicki nepodobni, nema izuzetaka.


----------



## Nemanja034

Оће сад моћи о заверама да се прича?

Честитамо Куроњи, драго ми је што је он добио привилегију. Надам се да ће допринети слободарским идејама форума и да ће подстицати интересантно ст и утицати да се врате истакнути чланови ђиму и госпоџа и други.


----------



## pop1982

Hocemo temu o zavjerama!
Ozbiljno, ima materijala.


----------



## Singidunum

Necemo


----------



## mrskoje

A o imovinskim karticama moderatora?:lol:


----------



## Bu rsone

E da, imovinske karte dajte.Masonac putuje po Hrvatskoj avionom (ZRAKOPLOVOM EJ!!!PO HRVATSKOJ EJ!!!), pa zamislite kako naši moderatori putuju BG-NI, i zašto Južnjak nikad ne kači slike privatnih biznis jetova sa INI.A čuo sam i da jedu hleb iz uvoza.


----------



## Vucko

Ja se proglašavam prvim članom Skyscraperske Revizorske Institucije, imaćete izveštaj dostupan javnosti na kraju godine, pa da vidimo koji mod je gurao prstiće dje ne treba.

Predlažem da direktor bude preds(j)ednik Skyscraperske Agencije za Borbu protiv korupcije jer na osnovu porijekla znamo da je alergičan na nečasne radnje, kao i svaki crnogorac. Jedino će nas dodatno košta jer ćemo morati da mu nađemo PR-a i lektora.


----------



## dedonja

pop1982 said:


> 1. BozaKG
> 2. BozaKG
> 3. BozaKG
> Moj prijedlog za moderatora, svejedno koji od njih trojice .
> Dedonja je nas, prekodrinski, tako da je ispunjena zelja da je jedan sa nasih prostora .
> *Sad cu morati izbjegavati odredjene teme...*


:lol:


----------



## pop1982

mrskoje said:


> A o imovinskim karticama moderatora?:lol:


http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Ekonomija/469842/Drugo-lice-srpskih-bogatasa
Pronadji ih sam...


----------



## Егзекутор

Искрене честитке функционеру Дедалинку, да буде праведан и мудар као што му име каже. Немој да те курве и коцкање покваре као што су Сингија и млађаног Бојана. Што се тиче даљег избора било би најбоље да следеће изабрани мод буде из НС-а јер је та тема одавно вриснула, а да се у НС-у гради, гради се. Самим именовањем би били привучени нови чланови из другог нам највећег и убедљиво најлепшег и најбољег града. Први ми на памет падају краљица и Ранко. И шта дођавола би са Грифоном? Други који је загинуо у протеклих десет дана.


----------



## Bu rsone

Stvarno, sta bi sa Grifonom?Nadam se da ce se ponovo registrovati.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Егзекутор;114474988 said:


> Први ми на памет падају краљица и Ранко.


ni mrtav. Morao bi sam sebe da banujem:bash:


----------



## direktor

A dedjonja vidi sto grifon 14 nemoze da se nakaci na forum ko ga skinu i zasto


----------



## Vucko

dedonja ga saseko, onako vojnicki zbog krsenja discipline. ti si sledeci


----------



## Singidunum

Niko nije banovao grifona to mu je kamuflaza (za koju po pravilima foruma sledi ban ali dobro progledacemo mu kroz prste ako sredi tu voznju u 29ci).


----------



## dedonja

Vucko said:


> dedonja ga saseko, onako vojnicki zbog krsenja discipline. ti si sledeci


Žao mi je, ali to je deo inicijacije...


----------



## Blue Griffin

---


----------



## direktor

Vucko otkriven si


----------



## Blue Griffin

---


----------



## Blue Griffin

---


----------



## Vucko

To cim nauci da pise slovo o umesto 0


----------



## 14grifon

Zezaj ti zezaj... Na muci se poznaju junaci. Da mi nije Singija (sa kojim se uvek nešto raspravljam) i Jana slikao bih se, dok ti prizivaš da me dedonja disciplinuje. Šta ti je prijatelj...


----------



## BL2

Singidunum said:


> Mozete da saljete i CV i predloge za druge :cheers:


red bi bio da neko prekodrinski tj. iz RS bude moderator, svi imaju predtsavnike samo mi ne, jedini problem je sto su svi s ove strane problematicni, pa ne znam ko bi mogao biti kandidat. 
Jedini ko mi eventualno pada na pamet je ww87 i Pop, medjutim znam da ce biti svaki kandidat iz RS sasjecen u krijenu, jer lokacija je toboze nebitna, tako da dzaba pisem.

edit:
na iducoj str. vec sam dobio odgovor


Singidunum said:


> Potrebno je razviti jedan subjektivni osecaj demokratije medju clanovima
> 
> Zapravo uvek imamo shortlist ali negde treba prelomiti, pa ako se pokaze da su pristojni forumasi ukljucujuci i te shortlisted pretezno za jednog od kandidata onda ce verovatno on postati moderator.
> 
> Inace posto je prosli put zbog toga doslo do nereda, moderator se bira intuitu personae a ne intuitu locatiae. Znaci potpuno je nebitno odakle je kandidat, jos manje da li je iz Sombora, Beograda i Kragujevca. Nebitno je takodje i gde je najveca aktivnost na forumu. Jednostavno moderator treba da pokriva celu sekciju, nemamo kao mogucnost lokalne moderatore. Dakle jos jednom lokacija moderatora je irelevantna, bitni su samo licni kvaliteti i ucesce na svim delovima foruma. Bilo bi lepo mozda da svako mesto ima svog moderatora ali to prosto nije politika kuce. *Eto tako u tom smislu se nadam da nece biti razocaranih.*


----------



## BL2

Singidunum said:


> Meni nije jasno kako ti nemas nijedan infraction


jos jedan razlog da se stavi za moderatora neko ko ce se pozabaviti njime.


----------



## Singidunum

BL2 said:


> svi imaju predtsavnike samo mi ne


Moderatori nisu "predstavnici". Potreban je neko ko se nece libiti da brise postove i izdaje infractione. Ako je najagilniji kandidat iz BL onda super, bice sledeci mod iz BL.


----------



## delija90

BL2 said:


> jos jedan razlog da se stavi za moderatora neko ko ce se pozabaviti njime.


Био бих почаствовн ако би ми обезбедили личног модератора.


----------



## 14grifon

Singi, ne kontaš ti to, mlad si a još iz Srbije. U BiH ti je sve po nekom "ključu" kao u SFRJ. Tri člana predstavništva iz dva entiteta i tsl. Nemoj samo da nam se ovi RS-ovci samoopredele sa naše sekcije.


----------



## 14grifon

Singidunum said:


> Potreban je neko ko se nece libiti da brise postove i izdaje infractione.


Pa napraviš probni rad sa par kandidata, pa vidi ko je najagilniji, kako kažeš.


----------



## mile85

Singidunum said:


> Moderatori nisu "predstavnici". Potreban je neko ko se nece libiti da brise postove i izdaje infractione. Ako je najagilniji kandidat iz BL onda super, bice sledeci mod iz BL.


Gospodzu za moderatora


----------



## BL2

Singidunum said:


> Moderatori nisu "predstavnici". Potreban je neko ko se nece libiti da brise postove i izdaje infractione. Ako je najagilniji kandidat iz BL onda super, bice sledeci mod iz BL.


znam da ti to kazes, ali potpuno je jasno da ce npr. onaj iz negotina imati potpuno razlicitu percepciju ispravnog moderiranja, nego neko ko je iz BL kad se govori o temama vezanim za RS. Tako da to nije predstavnik, nego osoba koja ce razumjeti situaciju. Ali potpuno je jasno da niko iz RS nece biti dovoljno "agilan" da bi se okitio tom "funkcijom".


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

BL2 said:


> medjutim znam da ce biti svaki kandidat iz RS sasjecen u krijenu, jer lokacija je toboze nebitna, tako da dzaba pisem.


Lokacija jeste nebitna, ali otkud ti to da ce svaki kandidat biti sasecen u korenu? Nisi se mozda zapitao da je proteklih meseci bas nekom iz RS ponudjeno mesto moderatora...


----------



## BL2

14grifon said:


> Singi, ne kontaš ti to, mlad si a još iz Srbije. U BiH ti je sve po nekom "ključu" kao u SFRJ. Tri člana predstavništva iz dva entiteta i tsl. Nemoj samo da nam se ovi RS-ovci samoopredele sa naše sekcije.


Cinjenica je da su najbanovaniji clanoivi iz RS i sa najvise infractiona, s druge strane npr. delija koji nista manje ne pravi problema nego bilo ko od nas iz RS koji smo 100x banovani nema cak ni jedan infraction. Nije do delije, nego do toga da mi "preko Drine" imamo drugacije poimanje stvari, uglavnom, nego ovi s druge strane Drine ili Save. 
Pop bi po meni mogao biti moderator, ne znam samo hoce li mu zena dati i da li je "agilan" dovoljno.


----------



## BL2

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> *Lokacija jeste nebitna*, ali otkud ti to da ce svaki kandidat biti sasecen u korenu? *Nisi se mozda zapitao* da je proteklih meseci bas nekom iz RS ponudjeno mesto moderatora...


jesam, bas sam se to pitao ovih dana. 
Lokacija je toliko bila nebitna da na kraju zbog sukoba na relaciji KG i NS i dodjeljivanja funkcije moderatora tebi iz KG, ode sve i jedan clan iz NS, osim Ranka. Toliko o nebitnosti. Lokacija je nebitna ocigledno sa strane moderacije, a sa strane clanova je jako bitna, ali ko sljivi clanove.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Sad ocekujes da se vratim na nekoliko puta prezvakanu temu. A ne ne, ako bas moram izabracu neki drugi nacin za gubljenje vremena.


----------



## BL2

Uopste to ne ocekujem, samo ne volim kad se lazi plasiraju kao istine. Mene ta desavanja nisu ni interesovala, samo sam se posluzio time kao ilustraciju da jeste bitno odakle je ko.


----------



## Singidunum

BL2 said:


> Uopste to ne ocekujem, samo ne volim kad se lazi plasiraju kao istine. Mene ta desavanja nisu ni interesovala, samo sam se posluzio time kao ilustraciju da jeste bitno odakle je ko.


Pa jeste nebitno za ovaj forum. To ne znaci da je svakome nebitno, ali onaj kome je lokacija nebitna se ne uklapa u forum.

Evo npr. ja mogu da ti kazem i da je nacionalna pripadnost moderatora nebitna. Ali mozda ima 50 clanova koji bi napustili forum ako bi moderator bio Albanac. Ali to i dalje ne cini nacionalnost moderatora bitnom. Ona ostaje bitna samo za tih 50 individua.



BL2 said:


> jesam, bas sam se to pitao ovih dana.


I do kog si zakljucka dosao?


----------



## 14grifon

Pop je iz Slovenije, a ne iz RS/BiH. Pope, ne zameri, imaš moj glas ovako, ali ne zato što si ili nisi odnekud.

Po toj logici bi i ja mogao da budem i slovenački i hrvatski i srpski moderator iz RS jer sam nekad živeo u svakoj od tih država.

Ako se gleda (a uredništvo kaže da se ne gleda) da je iz RS, onda valjda treba da bude neko ko je stalno tamo i upoznat je sa dešavanjima u RS/BiH.

'Ajde onda lepo se prijavi ili prijavi nekoga iz RS i odmah ima moj glas.

Evo, ja ću predložit' geronima. Ako on neće, eto RBRS ili Mrskoje.


----------



## BL2

Singidunum said:


> Pa jeste nebitno za ovaj forum. To ne znaci da je svakome nebitno, ali onaj kome je lokacija nebitna se ne uklapa u forum.
> 
> Evo npr. ja mogu da ti kazem i da je nacionalna pripadnost moderatora nebitna. Ali mozda ima 50 clanova koji bi napustili forum ako bi moderator bio Albanac. Ali to i dalje ne cini nacionalnost moderatora bitnom. Ona ostaje bitna samo za tih 50 individua.


nije nebitna za ovaj forum, za njeove clanove, desavanje na relaciji NS vs KG je pokazalo to, a i politicki odabir moderatora iz CG isto, dakle bitna je lokacija, a mozda je nebitna za vas moderatore, mada ni u to nisam 100% siguran. Za ogromnu vecinu clanova je jako bitna, a ne za 50 idnividua. 
Sto se iuce drugih osobina, djelovanje Cosmina na forumu kao moderatora pokazuje koliko u principu nije nista bitno da bi se bio omoderator i mozes da radis sta hoces bez ikakvih posljedica. 
Ne kazem da vam je izbor lak i da imate puno kandidata koji se uklapaju u tu funkciju, jer sam ubijedjen da nema.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Ja sam bio banovan 6965 puta.  A i da nisam i da mi ponude, nemam vremena za tu obavezu. Ljepše je ovako piskarati neobavezno.


I ja bih podržao Popa, ako ga pusti žena. Ali bih još jednom posebno podržao Boža za moderatora. :cheers:


----------



## BL2

14grifon said:


> Pop je iz Slovenije, a ne iz RS/BiH. Pope, ne zameri, imaš moj glas ovako, ali ne zato što si ili nisi odnekud.
> 
> Po toj logici bi i ja mogao da budem i slovenački i hrvatski i srpski moderator iz RS jer sam nekad živeo u svakoj od tih država.
> 
> Ako se gleda (a uredništvo kaže da se ne gleda) da je iz RS, onda valjda treba da bude neko ko je stalno tamo i upoznat je sa dešavanjima u RS/BiH.
> 
> 'Ajde onda lepo se prijavi ili prijavi nekoga iz RS i odmah ima moj glas.
> 
> Evo, ja ću predložit' geronima. Ako on neće, eto RBRS ili Mrskoje.


covjek ima kucu u RS, rodjen i odrastao tamo, poznaje narod i situaciju, sto je bitno. 

Geronima ne predlazem, jer je covjek bio banovan i znam da taj prijedlog ne bi prosao, da se mene pita i ja bih njega, ali ne moze, jer "nema integritet" kao svi ostali sa funkcijama. 

Sto se tice mrskoja, ja imam osjecaj da on znba samo sta se desava na relaciji BN BG, s tim da vise zna sta je u BG nego u BN. 

O RBRS nemam misljenje uopste, jer ne znam ama bas nista o njemu.


----------



## 14grifon

Pa službena politika SSC-a je da to nije bitno. Sećaš li se da je meni Singidunum ponudio mesto moderatora mađarske sekcije kada je njihov "podeno ostavku"? A jedina bitna stavka je bilo poznavanje mađarskog jezika.

'Ajde predloži nekog ili podrži neki od mojih predloga iz RS.


----------



## 14grifon

BL, jel ti zapravo hoćeš da ti budeš moderator?! Reci brate tako, a ne ovog ne poznaješ, za onoga sumnjaš a ovaj je banovan...

Istakni svoju kandidaturu i imaš moj glas.

Uzgred, posedovanje nepokretnosti nije apsolutno nikakav argument.


----------



## blik

ww87 za moderatora.


----------



## Boza KG

Колико номинација, скоро па се осећам као краљица Кот :lol:



V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> PS Jos jedan argument za Bozu, konacno bi mogao da edituje spisak tema u leksikonu, bez da ceka na mene.


Са овим се аполутно слажем, или да ми даш шифру од твог налога :troll:



geronimo_rs said:


> Ja sam s Kosova ime mi je Božo
> Večeras ću nekog izbost nožom


:grass:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Boza KG said:


> Колико номинација, скоро па се осећам као краљица Кот :lol:
> 
> 
> Са овим се аполутно слажем, или да ми даш шифру од твог налога :troll:


Haha, pa da posle u moje ime pises svasta u temi o evrointegracijama.:lol:


----------



## ww87

Што се мене тиче, само се једно име намеће као рјешење...


----------



## dedonja

geronimo_rs said:


> Dedonja, vidi Novosađanin na forumu, znaš šta ti je činiti.


Koga god da nanišanim, pogodim Grifona


----------



## smederevo991

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Haha, pa da posle u moje ime pises svasta u temi o evrointegracijama.:lol:


Ne bi pisao nista suprotno od onog sto si ti nekada pisao :troll:


----------



## blik

Valjda će se dedonja sjetiti kako smo se fino družili i da sam mu ja bio uvijek najbolji drugar na forumu. 
Jel' de, dedonja?


----------



## geronimo_rs

BL2 said:


> wannabe novosadjanin. izbeglica


Nemoj tako.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ne kaže se izbeglica već izbjeglica (ili eventualno pobegulja)


----------



## dedonja

blik said:


> Valjda će se dedonja sjetiti kako smo se fino družili i da sam mu ja bio uvijek najbolji drugar na forumu.
> Jel' de, dedonja?


hahahah uuuu pa de si ti meni :cheers:


----------



## BL2

da se pridruzim cestitkama dedonji.


----------



## direktor

Zasto se nemogu kopirati teksotvi na ssc vise


----------



## ww87

Обрисати...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114472836&postcount=1464

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114516306&postcount=1466


----------



## direktor

Ko je sredio JPG temu pa nemoze da se ucita vec puca singi sredi de to


----------



## Telep

Ајде и теби једном да смета резолуција слике.


----------



## direktor

A sto se nemoze kopirati tekst sa ssc ni kvotovati sa teme na temu


----------



## filip__pg

Singi stavio giga panoramu, stavite samo link jer nema sanse da moze da ucita.


----------



## Singidunum

Meni se odmah ucita :dunno: Ljudi vreme je da polako zamenite XP


----------



## Singidunum

direktor said:


> A sto se nemoze kopirati tekst sa ssc ni kvotovati sa teme na temu


Do tebe nesto, meni radi.


----------



## 14grifon

Singidunum said:


> Meni se odmah ucita :dunno: Ljudi vreme je da polako zamenite XP


A Windows 95 može i dalje? :yes:


----------



## Егзекутор

Telep said:


> Ајде и ја да питам.
> 
> Да ли би могли "Избори у Србији" да се промене нпр. у тему "Политика"? (или да се отвори нова тема)
> 
> Овако би се мало ослободила Сваштара и пар других тема. Ваљда ће и код нас кренути нека градња, па ће бити лакше да се прати кад није свака друга страна затрована горепоменутим.


Одлична идеја. Тиме би се склонили разноразни политиканти са тема о изградњи и о пројектима.


----------



## forestlander

Егзекутор;115148308 said:


> Одлична идеја. Тиме би се склонили разноразни политиканти са тема о изградњи и о пројектима.


Ne bi se sklonili jer ti ne shvatas zasto su oni tu.90% njih je tu sa zadatkom, da truje i laze narod i brani one koji ga salju.Takvi ce uvek iskoristiti priliku da svaku pricu okrenu na politicku raspravu, od auto-puteva, do zeeznica i hotela njima nije u interesu da rasprava bude u zapecku vec u centru paznje..Ostalih 10% su obicni ljudi kojima je dosta svake politike, i koji u afktu odreaguju ili se upecaju na ove rasprave.

Eto mamo DS botinu koja svakodnevno truje forum i ako dobro znamo da je politika zabranjena, nista se ne preduzima.Sto je najgore nije ni on jedini,


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Singidunum said:


> Ne znam sta znaci tema sat patrole


Poenta te teme bila bi diskusija o destinacijama koje je ovaj gospodin obisao,diskusije o putevima koji vode do destinacija...


----------



## Дisiдent

Сви путеви воде у Паралију.


----------



## Singidunum

Mirko Alvirko, pa sta znam, jel ima neki razlog zbog kog to ne bi moglo u ovu temu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1167009


----------



## Vucko

Oćemo i mi temu!

Pobuna!!!


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Singidunum said:


> Mirko Alvirko, pa sta znam, jel ima neki razlog zbog kog to ne bi moglo u ovu temu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1167009


Bilo bi lepo kada bi sve teme bile aktivne ,a ne samo zacete i ostavljene samo tako da stoje.


----------



## 14grifon

Pa eto, imaš temu, pa je popuni. Mi moramo da visimo u kafani. Nemamo mi vremena za takve banalnosti.


----------



## Rascian

Zbog cega su izbrisani komentari o cvetnoj ornametici na ostrvu ispred Zadruge? Pitam cisto iz znatizelje


----------



## Singidunum

Tvoj komentar se nastavljao na obrisanu diskusiju na koju su pristigle zalbe. Zalbe su rekle da je diskusija neumesna.


----------



## 14grifon

Pa, da li je bila neumesna ili nije? Valjda prvo utvrdiš osnovanost molbe pa postupaš dalje?


----------



## Nemanja034

Rascian said:


> Zbog cega su izbrisani komentari o cvetnoj ornametici na ostrvu ispred Zadruge? Pitam cisto iz znatizelje


A kakva je ornamentika? Pitam iz znatizelje, ako ne mozes ovde, onda na pvt porfavor.


----------



## Дisiдent

Изгледа да су нам подметнули неке звезде и полумесеце


----------



## direktor

mosonerija ovo ono o tome se negovori na masonskom forumu medju bracom


----------



## Sawovsky

Koja je fora sa brisanjem postova koji pominju uređenje travnjaka ispred zadruge?


edit/vidim da već svi to pitaju...


----------



## drezdinski

Нешто се чудно дешава са форумом ових дана... Не могу да отворим нотификације већ ме редиректује на Јузер ЦП, а ако рецимо хоћу да едитујем тек написам пост због правописа, промене које сам унео уопште се не региструју и пост остаје исти колико год да га мењам...


----------



## Singidunum

Јиндун Гончен илити Фанхуо Чанчен~


----------



## drezdinski

Ша бре? Немој тај Србизовани кинески леба ти...


----------



## Singidunum

^^
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Shield_Project

Nemam slicnih problema kao ti, sve radi normalno.


----------



## drezdinski

Нема то везе са тиме. Форум заправо доста добро и брзо ради. Кинески фајервол углавномн тотално блокира неки сајт или га максимално успори.


----------



## Boza KG

Пребаците нову тему  Loznica  у већ постојећу Лозница | Loznica


----------



## Дisiдent

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488058&page=364

Носи говно напоље...


----------



## 14grifon

Forum opet štuca i izlazi ono Website is offline, k'o onomad. Da nije neki novi napad u toku? Možda zbog onog spiska, a?


----------



## Singidunum

Nije taj servis je imao neki problem, sad bi trebalo da je OK


----------



## direktor

Svi osim delije da uklone Gavrila iz Principa i prava prvenstva na koje delija polaze pravo


----------



## 14grifon

Hvala na odgovoru, Singidunume.


----------



## geronimo_rs

direktor said:


> Svi osim delije da uklone Gavrila iz Principa i prava prvenstva na koje delija polaze pravo


mene si zaboravio


----------



## Klonfer

Може ли да се регулише троловање Бугарашевог клона (његова тренутна реинкарнација на бугарском подфоруму је Lowar) а који се данас регистровао под албанским ником да би троловао по нашој теми о демографији. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1024215&page=396

Унапред захвалан!


----------



## 14grifon

Čekaj bre prvo da čujemo šta je sa risovima i zoo vrtom.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Dok čekaš, pogledaj šta je bilo sa zmijama otrovnicama.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560946

Supaplex <3


----------



## geronimo_rs

Jesi pročitao?

Evo sad pčela.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430920&highlight=



Supaplex <3



Svijeće sam potraži, neću da trolujem. :lol:

Mislim da Supaplex zaslužuje svoju temu.


----------



## 14grifon

:hilarious :rofl:

Stvarno je čovek zaslužio temu, a i mesto savetnika za zapošljavanje u NSZ.


----------



## mrskoje

Министар рада...


----------



## Vucko

Jedini problem je što je Supa LDP-ovac mada je ćetnik, isto ko i Čeda. Kontam i da konzumiraju iste nedozvoljene supstance 

@Supaplex Preporučujem ti knjigu Buvar i Pekiše, verujem da će ti biti zanimljiva.


----------



## mrskoje

Ђентли не могу сви бити на правој страни као ти...


----------



## micika

I programer je inace.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114725549&postcount=1748


----------



## 14grifon

S obzirom da na pdf-u Izgradnja, privreda i infrastruktura, drumski, železnički i vazdušni saobraćaj imaju svoje izdvojene sekcije, zašto se ne bi napravila sekcija o vodnom saobraćaju koja bi imala teme npr.:
- pomorstvo (koja ne bi bila vezana samo za CG kao sadašnja tema pomorstvo i nautika koja je u pdf-u CG-Primorje);
- unutrašnji plovni putevi;
- luke i pristaništa;
- brodogradilišta;
- brodovi i dr. plovila.

Takođe, možda razmisliti i da se napravi dodatna sekcija o odbrani u koju bi ušle dosadašnje teme o namenskoj industriji, vojnom vazduhoplovstvu, vojsci (preimenovati u KoV) uz pravljenje teme Mornarica i rečna flotila (koja bi obuhvatala aktivnosti RF VS, MVCG i stranih ratnih mornarica). Pošto smo nebeski narod može i tema vojna primena kosmosa. 

Naravno, sve predloženo se može modifikovati kako smatrate da je bolje. A naravno i kompletno odbaciti.


----------



## Дisiдent

Наравно грифон да буде модератор на том делу :ЛЛЛ)


----------



## Telep

Мени ово Грифоново звучи као добра идеја.


----------



## 14grifon

Дisiдent;115433174 said:


> Наравно грифон да буде модератор на том делу :ЛЛЛ)


Da umesto jahte imaju avion, pa ajde de, ali 'vako...

Doduše, mog'o bi deliji da odredim "pritvor" od 90 dana da se malo izduva. :yes:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Ja grifonove postove prvo lajkujem pa čitam. Ni sad nisam pogriješio.


----------



## Космајац

Pa to sam ja predlozio jos prosle godine.


Космајац;100965542 said:


> Mozda ne bi bilo lose da kao sto imamo puteve, zeleznicki saobracaj, napravimo i podsekciju avio saobracaj, vidim imamo teme o aerodromu morava, niskom aerodromu, nikola tesla aerodromu, razvoju aerodromske infrastrukture, vesti iz vazduhoplovstva... pa rekoh da spojimo to.
> *
> Isto mislim da ne bi bilo lose da se ova podsekcija izgradnja, privreda infrastruktura malo sredi.Npr da se ova tema o luci pancevo prebaci u sekciju gde je grad pancevo, ili da se otvori podsekcija recni saobracaj, i tamo ubaci pomenuta tema,kao i brodogradilista, vodeni plovni putevi, marine....*
> 
> Neke teme mislim da ne treba da budu tu, kao sto su zaposlenost/nezaposlenost, nikl u srbiji, policijske snage....
> 
> To je samo moja ideja da se ta sekcija ucini malo preglednijom.


----------



## jedanBata

Zdravo svima !
Učlanio sam se na forum jer mi se na prvu loptu čini da ću ovde moći da rešim neke nedoumice vezane za arhitekturu i građevinu.
Ali bih prvo da pitam najvažnije pitanje: da li se na ovom forumu kao aktivni sagovornici mogu naći ljudi koji su stvarno arhitekte, građevinci, urbanisti...?!?


----------



## Singidunum

Naravno


----------



## vladygark

Ponekad treba sveza krv da podseti o cemu je uopste ovaj forum.  Nemoj samo da preplasite co'eka odma.


----------



## Vucko

jedanBata said:


> Zdravo svima !
> Učlanio sam se na forum jer mi se na prvu loptu čini da ću ovde moći da rešim neke nedoumice vezane za arhitekturu i građevinu.
> Ali bih prvo da pitam najvažnije pitanje: da li se na ovom forumu kao aktivni sagovornici mogu naći ljudi koji su stvarno arhitekte, građevinci, urbanisti...?!?


Pravila SSC-a.

1.Ne ulazi na kafanu.

2. Ne pitaj sta je DLM.


----------



## filip__pg

Ovo je gospodza


----------



## Дisiдent

Vucko said:


> Pravila SSC-a.
> 
> 1.Ne ulazi na kafanu.
> 
> 2. Ne pitaj sta je DLM.


Ako si gejj


----------



## drezdinski

Дисиденту се смеши бановина... :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115488369&postcount=5751


----------



## vladygark

**************


----------



## mrskoje

Vucko said:


> Pravila SSC-a.
> 
> 1.Ne ulazi na kafanu.
> 
> 2. Ne pitaj sta je DLM.


Кафана на форуму и кафана је као кафана у животу просјечног Србина, мјесто гдје се дешава и сазнаје све најбитније.
Чак су модератори одустали од сизидовог посла уређивања и завођења реда. 
Једино десетар Дедоња можда мало реда заведе...


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

mrskoje said:


> Кафана на форуму и кафана је као кафана у животу просјечног Србина, мјесто гдје се дешава и сазнаје све најбитније.
> Чак су модератори одустали од сизидовог посла уређивања и завођења реда.


Prosto ne vjerujem da je Singidunum odustao od cenzure u stilu Nataše Kandić (meni je zaključao kafanu prije 2 godine).


----------



## Дisiдent

Banja Luka.RS. said:


> Prosto ne vjerujem da je Singidunum odustao od cenzure u stilu Nataše Kandić (meni je zaključao kafanu prije 2 godine).


Пали су стандарди. 
Отварајте му кафану.


----------



## Nemanja034

Нису пали стандарди, него истина полако излази на видело. Молим за БањаЛуку да се отвори кафана, финим људима се брани приступ, а будала ко плеве.


----------



## jedanBata

Da proširim malo svoje pitanje od gore:

Da li se na ovom forumu mogu naći sagovornici koji imaju direktna i aktuelna saznanja o raznim načinima gradnje i raznim građevinskim materijalima , i o tome kako se oni međusobno razlikuju po cenama i po kvalitetu ?
Neko ko se osim u tipične metode "betona i bloka" razume i u "nove i egzotične" metode i materijale kao što su lamelirano drvo i ramovi od istog, sendvič paneli, čelični ramovi...

Postavljao bih pitanja o tome koji se materijali i metode gradnje mogu na ovom tržištu iskoristiti u izgradnji privatnog stambenog objekta, sa ciljem odabira najboljeg rešenja za ostvarenje ličnih zamisli u tom polju.

Postavio bih temu o tome i potrudio bih se da opišem pomoću reči i slika kakvi su mi postojeći primeri privukli pažnju (viđeno na internetu, naravno, ali i fotke iz naših krajeva koje sam usput naslikao) .

Ako mislite da ima smisla na ovom forumu postaviti takvu temu u kojoj se nadam konkretnim iformacijama iz sveta prakse i tržišta takvog kakvo je, recite mi molim vas na kojem delu foruma bi mogla da se postavi ?!?

Naslov bi bio "_Gradnja doma modernim metodama i materijalima - ali u Srbiji_"


----------



## 14grifon

O savremenim građevinskim materijalima i metodama se već pisalo na mnogim temama, bar koliko sam ispratio.

Inače, na forumu već postoji tema o građevinskim materijalima, pa slobodno možeš da je koristiš za pisanje o savremenim materijalima i postavljanje fotografija.

Link za temu


----------



## vuko

Da li mora da se ima odredjeni broj postova na forumu da bi slike mogle da se kace?


----------



## Дisiдent

Да.


----------



## vuko

Koliko postova?


----------



## Vucko

Jel si ti to hteo da budeš Vučko pa te život omeo, a?


----------



## vuko

Hvala na nepreciznim odgovorima


----------



## geronimo_rs

Дisiдent;115618665 said:


> Али већи човек!!


Au contraire! :grass:


----------



## Егзекутор

Зашто је био искључен форум вечерас?


----------



## filip__pg

DDoS napad


----------



## mrskoje

DOSovci nemaju duse, licimuri, napadaju iako je gazda presao na njihovu stranu...


----------



## Nemanja034

Вучићу, отвори форум да ти се птица посрала у супу досовска ћурко очерупана од стране руске мачке која ти је ускочила кроз прозор док немирно спаваш.


----------



## Singidunum

Opet smo pod DDOS napadima jer je izgleda opet neko pisao protiv vlasti.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Singidunum said:


> Opet smo pod DDOS napadima jer je izgleda opet neko pisao protiv vlasti.


Значи српски подфорум крив за проблеме целог форума. :banana:


----------



## Telep

Сербиа стронк!


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> Opet smo pod DDOS napadima jer je izgleda opet neko pisao protiv vlasti.


Ne čudim se da je tako, kada Krstić odgovara da njegova ostavka nije skretanje pažnje sa Zakona o radu. Ko ga je pitao, kada niko ne smije, sem nas na forumu što piskaramo :lol:.


----------



## Дisiдent

Озбиљно, јел се зна одакле се врше напади?


----------



## Singidunum

Pa ne zna se tacno, samo se pretpostavlja


----------



## Bu rsone

Pre par dana su obrisane one naslovnice Kurira, i rasprava o njima 

I ko mi je maknuo Željku sa avatara?Singi Željka nema ništa sa Srbima, zato sam je i prihvatio na avatar.Ne dirajte je, pošteno sam izgubio na kladionici.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ко је Жељка?


----------



## Sawovsky

forum baš jebe danas


----------



## Telep

Singidunum said:


> Pa ne zna se tacno, samo se pretpostavlja


Почиње на М а завршава на ТРЕНД?


----------



## Bu rsone

Ma neka što se borila protiv gej brakova u HR.To je kod njih velika stvar, i popularna košarkašica.


----------



## Дisiдent

Подржавам.


----------



## filip__pg

Ocistiti 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1615610&page=12


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
O cemu se oni brinu.
Dal Djokovic leti sa AS ili MGX hno: Eh, sta bi dao da ja imam takvih problema.


----------



## 14grifon

Pa i dalje je u sekciji o Izgradnji, samo što sad postoji link i u Kasarni.

Evo ti link za poslednju stranu: Namenska industrija


----------



## Singidunum

Nigde nije nestala, to je tema u okviru *Изградња, привреда и инфраструктура*, a u kafanskoj Kasarni je samo link.


----------



## Космајац

Cudno, nisam je video.


----------



## ww87

Премјестите из А4 у А1.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116064196&postcount=116


----------



## 14grifon

Stvarno bih zamolio mnoge članove da svoje zanimacije, interesovanja, sklonosti i tome slično drže na odgovarajućim temama poput treš i bizarnosti, a ne da razmišljam(o) šta može da me sačeka u nekoj temi.

Hvala unapred.


----------



## Sawovsky

Veliki problem ovom forumu je što ne postoji jebeni spoiler tag, pa da ljudi lepo mogu da stavljaju NSFW i slična upozorenja. I ne, to što mogu da se oboje u belo slova nije jebeni spoiler tag.


----------



## blik

Zatvorena tema "Rat u Gazi"?


----------



## pipistrel

И ја се питам зашто је затворена, а тема о рату у Украјини није.


----------



## dedonja

Zato što postoji tema o ratnim sukobima http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116116529#post116116529


----------



## 14grifon

A šta je event u Ukrajini? Žurka?!


----------



## Singidunum

Zabranjena je diskusija o ratu u Gazi.


----------



## pipistrel

Зашто?


----------



## micika

Ne mogu da postujem na vecini tema, ni da editujem post, ni da posaljem PM (recimo Singiju). :dunno:


----------



## Singidunum

Jel ti izlazi neka greska?


----------



## mrskoje

Singi ima prepuno sanduche poruka...


----------



## delija90

Зашто сам опет отерао Грифона са форума? Зашто?! hno:


----------



## direktor

Delija daj malo obuzdaj se sta si opet uradio izvini se covjeku smiri se malo zobidji skakljive teme


----------



## filip__pg

Vratice se sime.


----------



## delija90

direktor said:


> Delija daj malo obuzdaj se sta si opet uradio izvini se covjeku smiri se malo zobidji skakljive teme


Нисам га дир'о ни овај пут!


----------



## Космајац

Zasto dosadnjakovic? Covek je bas kvalitetan sagovornik dobro potkovan strucnim znanjem.Za razliku od 90% forumasa cije se obitivanje na forumu svodi na politicka prepucavanja i laicke poglede na desavanja od grifona si imao sta pametno i vredno da procitas.

Ali kako davno kvlatet rasprave nije bitan vec kvantitet, logicno je zasto je on "dosadnjakovic".


----------



## mrskoje

Delija malo pretjeruje sa generalizovanjem, nisu "radnici" kao grifon krivi zbog nacina na koji posluje "uprava" i "nadzorni odbor".
Ja cjenim svakog ko podjeli nesto od svog strucnog znanja sa nama na forumu. Nadam se da grifonov odlazak nije konacan.
Gubitak svakog clana je los za razvoj foruma, bilo bi glupo da ova sekcija postane cisto trolovska kao neke druge na SSC.


----------



## Vucko

delija90 said:


> Зашто сам опет отерао Грифона са форума? Зашто?! hno:


Dobar je Grifon ali ne kapira demokratiju i slobodu govora.


----------



## Boza KG

Обрисати, лупа на свакој теми...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116198743&postcount=347


----------



## skyscraperus

:banned:



gygy11 said:


> A inace, seljacina ti tata koji te tako (ne) vaspitao.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ашто ти имаш да цинкариш ту људе, мани гигија нека опстане


----------



## Boza KG

Надам се да неће проћи без казне јер су се провокације проширили по форуму...


----------



## Boza KG

ВЈЕРСКИ ОБЈЕКТИ И СПОМЕНИЦИ | VJERSKI OBJEKTI I SPOMENICI Да ли спојити са већ постојећом? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416328&page=28 ако не преименовати тему...

И на Западу исто: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744078


----------



## Дisiдent

skyscraperus said:


> :banned:


Иронија судбине...
Чујем да је Дедоња скино мрак.


----------



## dedonja

Нисам ја, немам право бана.


----------



## Дisiдent

:down:


----------



## dedonja

Пази шта желиш :lol:


----------



## blik

dedonja raspolaže samo sa soft power, zasad.


----------



## dedonja

Šta je sa smederevcem? Nema ga već neko vreme. Da li je neko prijavio nestanak?


----------



## Bu rsone

Mora da si ga banovao, pa se kao brineš.


----------



## Дisiдent

Да га није она његова на спавању заклала...


----------



## delija90

Зашто је Небодеријус банован благо нама?


----------



## Telep

Небодеријус је нашао за сходно да мало подјебава Крајишнике.


----------



## Boza KG

Boza KG said:


> ВЈЕРСКИ ОБЈЕКТИ И СПОМЕНИЦИ | VJERSKI OBJEKTI I SPOMENICI Да ли спојити са већ постојећом? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416328&page=28 ако не преименовати тему...
> 
> И на Западу исто: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744078


Ово ништа?

Промени те макар називе у: * РС ИСТОК - Вјерски објекти и споменици*
*РС ЗАПАД - Вјерски објекти и споменици*


----------



## vladygark

dedonja said:


> Šta je sa smederevcem? Nema ga već neko vreme. Da li je neko prijavio nestanak?


Tu je negde, dobih lajk od njega juce ili prekjuce, znaci tu je.

Primecen je medjutim nestanak Drezdinskog.


----------



## dedonja

Telep said:


> Небодеријус је нашао за сходно да мало подјебава Крајишнике.


Банован је због озбиљније ствари од нервирања људи.


----------



## smederevo991

dedonja said:


> Šta je sa smederevcem? Nema ga već neko vreme. Da li je neko prijavio nestanak?


Ma tu sam ja, punio malo baterija u Kroasaniji pa sam sad dosao u rodnu grudu, a i izgubio sam malo interesa za forum. Hvala na brizi


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Pitanje za moderatore:Mogu li da otvorim temu Vladicin Han construction update .Trenutno asvaltira se glavna ulica,renoviraju zgrade Doma zdravlja,i obnavljaju se ulice u okolnim selima .Razlog sto pitam ovde jeste taj sto ne zelim da mi se tema izbrise,a to se desavalo...


----------



## Singidunum

Mozes samo obrati paznju da naziv bude u skladu sa ostalim i da bude u pravoj sekciji.


----------



## Boza KG

^^
Усклађен 










А и оне две теме што помињем више пута али се не реагује :dunno:


----------



## makimax

Evo sad jeste .

Ovo drugo,ajd podseti jos jednom na sta tacno mislis?


----------



## Boza KG

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116550379&postcount=3658

Хвала, остала је и коса црта код В. Хан


----------



## Singidunum

Boza KG said:


> ^^
> Усклађен


Neverovatno.


----------



## makimax

Boza KG said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116550379&postcount=3658
> 
> Хвала, остала је и коса црта код В. Хан


Bolje da je ostalo na ovoj jednoj temi ali kad vec postoje i tako odvojene....
Uskladjeno i to .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Boza KG said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116550379&postcount=3658
> 
> Хвала, остала је и коса црта код В. Хан


Moja greska


----------



## Boza KG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312599&page=25

Ако може да се обришу неуспешни покушаји старог члана који је заборавио како се каче слике


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Postojale su dve slične teme: "Neostvareni Beograd" i "Projekti, planovi (...) koje je Beograd odbio ili nikad nije realizovao" (tako nešto). Gde se nalaze? Nisu ni u odeljku "Arhitektura", niti u odeljku "Beograd" (barem ih ja nisam uspeo pronaći tamo).


----------



## Singidunum

Druga od te dve se nalazi na prvoj stanici beogradskog podforuma...


----------



## direktor

Cemu sabijanje pocetne strane tj prpakivanje


----------



## Singidunum

Ne razumem?


----------



## Singidunum

Ma greska neka ako mislis na ovo sto pise "Found urban images from all around the world not taken by you" ispod svakog foruma, ne znam sta se desava, valjda ce ispraviti uskoro.


----------



## direktor

E to to


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Singidunum said:


> Druga od te dve se nalazi na prvoj stanici beogradskog podforuma...


Pregledao sam je. Ali, ona druga "Neostvareni Beograd" je više sadržavala neke starinske projekte...


----------



## direktor

Evo linkova veslac i jedan i druga tema mislim da bi jednu i drugu trebalo stviti u isti pod forum ili spojiti 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476233&page=24
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375409&page=2


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Hvala! kay:

Mada, ja ih ne bih spajao, jer je jedna započeta kao tema o starim predratnim projektima, a druga o novim, ugl. neboderima.

Uzgred, nisam dugo bio koristio ImageShack. Sad nešto menjali, jedva mogu da postavim sliku tamo, a kad to i uradim, daje mi URL za mnogo sitnu sliku. Preporuči mi neku drugi site za postavljanje slika, pa odatle na forum.

_Prerađeno:_ Sad videh, ona tema "Beograd koga nema, a nikad ga nije ni bilo" je izgleda treća tema o tim projektima. Ona na koju sam ja mislio se baš zove "Neostvareni Beograd".


----------



## direktor

Mozda je preimenovan potrazi je a za slike treba koristiti dodaj.rs imgsek je postao naporan


----------



## Singidunum

Direktor je ubacivao malo sadrzaja za ovu drugu temu u prvu ali dobro, nema veze


----------



## direktor

Pa kad nsam mogao da nadjem drugu vec samo prvu


----------



## Singidunum

Bio je hakerski napad. Valjda ce se uskoro vratiti u normalu.


----------



## dedonja

Нешто ми чудно изгледа форум... не могу да сконтам зашто конкретно...


----------



## Alex_ZR

Подељен је на државе и не виде се одмах поделе на регионе.


----------



## direktor

Jeli to privremeno zbog hakerisanja nervra me sto se nevide regioni


----------



## geronimo_rs

Singidunum said:


> Bio je hakerski napad. Valjda ce se uskoro vratiti u normalu.


Путин руши ССЦ због ДЛМ-а.


----------



## Singidunum

direktor said:


> Jeli to privremeno zbog hakerisanja nervra me sto se nevide regioni


Rade na tome da ih povrate.


----------



## Singidunum

Vraceno


----------



## CrazySerb

Choice25 banovan...ciji je to bio dupli account? :?


----------



## mrskoje

Госпоја или ђими...


----------



## Дisiдent

mrskoje said:


> Госпоја или ђими...


Не верујем да би џимија неко опет бановао, зашто ? Једино ако Синги није јеврејИН.


----------



## BL2

Dokle ce se ovo torelisati? 
Stvarno vise njih trojice i njihovih uvreda svima redo, koji imaju razzlicito misljenje, dokle taj primitivizam. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117235145&postcount=9133
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117236130&postcount=3694


----------



## Singidunum

Стигло је ново упозорење од Гугла. ССЦ је упозорен да се обрати пажња на псовке у постовима као и на масне вицеве. Такође су забрањене еротске приче, простаклуци и безобразне речи.


----------



## pop1982

Gugl ili Vučić zbog 'picousti'?
A i svaka priča o budućim ulaganjima u Srbiju je samo prikrivena erotika, tj ona radnja u glavu.


----------



## direktor

A ca gugla briga sto se brestima [ stvarno koji im je ] to se neodnosi na nas dio forumma


----------



## Vucko

Putin vas uzo pod svoje, vidim ja.


----------



## mrskoje

Гуглее је купљен од неких Талибана из Саудијске Арабије изгледа...


----------



## BL2

Singidunum said:


> Стигло је ново упозорење од Гугла. ССЦ је упозорен да се обрати пажња на псовке у постовима као и на масне вицеве. Такође су забрањене еротске приче, простаклуци и безобразне речи.


fasizam?


----------



## Sawovsky

Singidunum said:


> Стигло је ново упозорење од Гугла. ССЦ је упозорен да се обрати пажња на псовке у постовима као и на масне вицеве. Такође су забрањене еротске приче, простаклуци и безобразне речи.


Ma jel se zajebavaš? Šta koji k gugl ima da određuje o čemu se priča na nekom forumu?


----------



## dedonja

:lol:


----------



## Nemanja034

Добар дан народни сервисе. Да питам зашто ми багује постовање на форум, сваки пут кад треба да кликнем пост реплу траје постовање око мин. некад и више, и скоро сваки пут багује и приказује д вебпејџ из нот авејлбл.


----------



## pipistrel

Ово се и мени дешава сваки пут. Тренутно чекам да пошаље одговор на једној теми.


----------



## micika

Kada krene da vrti kopiras ceo tekst koji si napisao, uradis _back _u browseru, prekopiras tekst u _Post quick reply_. 

I mene se javlja taj problem na poslu kada sam na firminoj unutrasnjoj mrezi, kada sam na guest mrezi i kuci, nemam taj problem. 

Treba bi da je do tunelovanja, posto moze da se debaguje iz browsera.


----------



## pipistrel

Мени се све ово и дешава из брзог одговора.


----------



## mrskoje

Можда пишеш "прљавом" руком...


----------



## blik

Zašto je "WWW king" dobio zabranu?


----------



## pipistrel

Западни сусједи.


----------



## CrazySerb

Koliki mazohista treba da budes da ides na taj forum.
Mislim, odem ja, procitam ono sto me zanima, mahom u inftrukturnim temama ali da ucestvujem u Kafani? Neka hvala, uvek se nadjeg pametnijeg posla...poput bacanja kamena sa ramena


----------



## dedonja

Samo ne pominji kamena sa ramena, pošto će pomisliti da si Krajišnik i onda eto belaja, baniran si pre nego što kažeš _Free Quebec_


----------



## Дisiдent

Па ви Крајишници сте стари терористи, шта сад хоћете, право да пишете слободно по форумима? Мрш море...


----------



## tipsyy

^

Nacrtaj liniju tebra pa se sredi.


----------



## Дisiдent

tipsyy said:


> ^
> 
> Nacrtaj liniju tebra pa se sredi.


Пријатељу, ја не знам ко сте ви и одакле се јављате?


----------



## filip__pg

Kafani potrebno ciscenje

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1014699&page=654


----------



## pop1982

Sto je Blik banovan?


----------



## vladygark

Pa di si bre Pope nema te ko mesa u indijanskom tiganju?!


----------



## Дisiдent

Поставио сам овде питање:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117872793#post117872793

Ко је то и зашто урадио? Беозбразлук болесног ума.


----------



## BL2

pop1982 said:


> Sto je Blik banovan?


nuisam u toku, ali definitivno se ne uklapa u prosjek foruma, iako je znao biti naporan do bola, bio je koliko-toliko glas razuma u ovom bezumlju.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

A gde nam je šef?


----------



## Дisiдent

Блокиран је у Пјонгјангу.


----------



## direktor

Ma poceo da me kopira vali njie vise nije tajna? 
Lose me kopira Singi gdje si ti nama izbubio se negdje gdje nema neta , samo banovao se zabrinuli smo se 
Sto se tice pravopisa vlajd asmo ja imam ekskluzvno pravo da gutam slova


----------



## Егзекутор

Зашто је Делија бригован?


----------



## Дisiдent

Због ради кузме фашисте.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Moze li singi da ga odbriguje, ako je to zbog onog sto citam da jeste?


----------



## dedonja

Егзекутор;118220226 said:


> Зашто је Делија бригован?


Da li je moguće da se i to desilo :lol:
Verovatno nagrada za životno delo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gagapg

Od kad Bojan 9 nije moderator?


----------



## direktor

I nema ga vec duze vrijeme na forumu


----------



## makimax

Bojan se nije logovao vise od 2 meseca pa je automatski skinut sa mod mesta,trenutno ispitujemo u cemu je stvar....


----------



## Sawovsky

Ljudi ako ga neko zna, dajte da vidimo da se nije čoveku nešto dogodilo...


----------



## CrazySerb

Da kontaktiramo saobracajni faks?


----------



## Дisiдent

Можда се оженио...


----------



## makimax

Nadam se .

Poslane su mu poruke na mesta za koje znamo,valjda ce uskoro odgovoriti...


----------



## Rascian

....

Prijavio sam ovo, nije prvi put da taj korisnik istupa sa ovakvim gadostima. Ne znam da li ce biti ista od toga, doduse.


----------



## Дisiдent

Rascian said:


> Prijavio sam ovo, nije prvi put da taj korisnik istupa sa ovakvim gadostima. Ne znam da li ce biti ista od toga, doduse.


Њихов модератор је поставио неку слику са нацистичким поздравом баш данас. Не очекуј ништа.


----------



## Rascian

Ta prijava ide moderatoru subforuma, ne iznad?

Badava sam pisao na engleskom i celo objasnjenje.


----------



## pop1982

I onda odeš na njihov forum, osudiš ustaštvo i nastupiš u antifašistickom duhu i popiješ brig, razlog politika i Srbija . E, pa nije, već šarac i mitraljezac.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Rascian said:


> Ta prijava ide moderatoru subforuma, ne iznad?
> 
> Badava sam pisao na engleskom i celo objasnjenje.


Nisi badava, ide iznad.

S tim, sto se takve stvari uglavnom prepustaju moderatorima subforuma, tako da je bolje pustiti Masoniku PM u ovom slucaju.


----------



## dedonja

Lik je u rangu Gospodže što se ozbiljnosti tiče...


----------



## dedonja

*Пpавилa цитирaњa и поcтaвљaњa фoтoгpафиja*

(Када већ користите тему за административне теме... хајде и овде)


Верујем да сте сви видели Јаново обавештење које већ пар дана стоји изнад наслова тема. Пошто је форум скениран и закључено је да има (гле чуда) гомила садржаја без наведених извора и линкова, решено је да се пооштри контрола оваквог садржаја, да не би било правне фрке форума са власницима ауторских права.

Ово је оно што је (за овај проблем) битно из Јановог обавештења:



> Images
> 
> When quoting images, ensure that the image can be used under fair use and *provide the source name and link with the image*.
> 
> 
> Fair Use
> Quoting long and full articles from external sources is not the proper way to start a discussion or to use as an argument. Fair use of a source means:
> 
> *1. name and link the source
> 2. quote a maximum of about 100 words
> 3. link to the full articl*e


Укратко:

За фотке - потребно је навести аутора или власника ауторских права (ако није наведено на самој фотографији) и линк (обратите пажњу како то ради сабахудин3)

За текстове - не наводите комплетне текстове. Наведите уводни пасус, или још нешто поврх тога, и линк. 
Не линкујте наслов, већ само поставите линк поред текста, да се види и извор, односно сајт а ког сте скинули. Тако је и лакше.

*Ако сте фотографисали слике или текст из неке књиге, наведите која је књига у питању!


Текстови и фотографије које нису правилно наведене биће уклоњени.


----------



## filip__pg

makimax said:


> Nadam se .
> 
> Poslane su mu poruke na mesta za koje znamo,valjda ce uskoro odgovoriti...


Vidjeo je mail koji ste mu poslali ali nije stigao da se uloguje. Ziv je


----------



## MasonicStage™

Editirao sam Rascianov post da ne izaziva daljnja negodovanja, jednako kao i na HR forumu.
Autoru posta je izdat crveni karton.

Za dobrobit oba foruma, molim vas da prijavite ovakve slučajeve direktno meni (iako ih svi vidimo prijavljene), upravo zato da izbjegnemo dizanje prašine i dodatno podizanje tenzija među našim forumima.Na kraju se sve jednako rješi, samo puno efikasnije i s puno manje negativnih posljedica.


----------



## Дisiдent

А што мени инфекшн ppp
Зезам се, заслужено.


----------



## CrazySerb

Cek, jel se kolega Rascian zalio na nesto napisano na nasem forumu ili na njihovom?
Bilo bi mi na neki nacin tuzno da je ovo drugo u pitanju - u zadnje vreme je prestao da nas casti svojim uvek odlicnim slikama Beograda a ima vremena za citanje tih bljuvotina


----------



## pop1982

MasonicStage™ said:


> Editirao sam Rascianov post da ne izaziva daljnja negodovanja, jednako kao i na HR forumu.
> Autoru posta je izdat crveni karton.
> 
> Za dobrobit oba foruma, molim vas da prijavite ovakve slučajeve direktno meni (iako ih svi vidimo prijavljene), upravo zato da izbjegnemo dizanje prašine i dodatno podizanje tenzija među našim forumima.Na kraju se sve jednako rješi, samo puno efikasnije i s puno manje negativnih posljedica.


Ne bi bilo loše da se sankcioniše bilo kakvo 'ispravljanje' istorije, naročito Drugi svjetski rat. Najbolje odmah sankcionisati bilo kakvu raspravu, jer ne vodi ničemu, sem svađi i uvredama.


----------



## dedonja

Комуњаро


----------



## pop1982

Samo te gledam...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Pope, nije fer...


----------



## pop1982

Aj ja ću promijeniti, ipak je tvoj zemo . Al' moro sam ga metnut, odavno se nisam ovako nasmijao :


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Ma kakvi, nemoj.To se samo tako kaze...

Fotka je hit.


----------



## pop1982

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Ma kakvi, nemoj.To se samo tako kaze...
> 
> Fotka je hit.


Istina, ali ...




:lol:


----------



## Дisiдent

Вејзичe ККК Палму већ има дрездински


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Eto pope, ipak je onda drezdinski bio prvi.

Ima palme dosta za sve nas...


----------



## Дisiдent

Три палме за две битанге и рибицу.


----------



## pop1982

Nemoj iko da lajkuje Vejzika, ima 666 lajkova i KKK Palmu .
@Proli, ti budi ribica :naughty:.


----------



## dedonja

Palma zajebo i Gavrila...


----------



## dedonja

Ovo treba uzeti za avatar


----------



## Bu rsone

Jezivo...i nick mu je crven.Kontam da voza Toyota kamionet(i Palma i Vejzik)


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Hahaha, drezdinski, ako hoces da skinem palmu, moras da lajkujes...


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

molim da se malo pročisti demografija. tamo gde se bl2 pojavi tu trava ne raste. zadnje dve strane čisto smeće


----------



## BL2

Hajde ti cinkarosu posalji PM Janu odmah. :bash:
Komplet prica oko emigracije i ostanka i te kako je povezana sa demografijom.


----------



## CrazySerb

Mogu li se neke teme konacno prebaciti tamo gde pripadaju?
Imamo sad pod-forum "Kasarna" - zasto se tema "vojno vazduhplovstvo" tamo ne prebaci?

Takodje, teme poput metro & tramvaji sveta treba svrstati pod javni prevoz a zeleznicki podforum da ostane cisto zeleznicki.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ja razumem dva posta ali dve stranice naklapanja ko je konjušar to ne može bez tebe. To samo ti možeš ako nekog uvatiš u mašinu


----------



## BL2

a da se prijavis za moderatora?


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Mogu li se neke teme konacno prebaciti tamo gde pripadaju?
> Imamo sad pod-forum "Kasarna" - zasto se tema "vojno vazduhplovstvo" tamo ne prebaci?


Zato sto je Kasarna u kafani, tu je vise neobavezna diskusija, a u temi vojno vazduhoplovstvo bi trebalo diskutovati o nabavci novih aviona 



CrazySerb said:


> Takodje, teme poput metro & tramvaji sveta treba svrstati pod javni prevoz a zeleznicki podforum da ostane cisto zeleznicki.


OK


----------



## delija90

Синги ај молим те поново постави твој и пост сусједног супермуда везане за аватар.


----------



## dedonja

Singidunum said:


> Zato sto je Kasarna u kafani, tu je vise neobavezna diskusija, a u temi vojno vazduhoplovstvo bi trebalo diskutovati o nabavci novih aviona
> 
> ...


Одједном ми кафана делује преозбиљно :lol:


----------



## tipsyyy

Deda jel moze da se zabrani kacenje vesti sa telegrafa, blica, kurira i slicnog?


----------



## mrskoje

Да нећеш можда са Си Ен Ен-а?hno:


----------



## Дisiдent

Само е-новине.


----------



## Радета

Smuti mi se u želucu svaki put kad neko napiše Deda ili Singi.

Tepate modovima, članovi gradskog odbora SNS-a u provinciji imaju više kičme pd vas. I oni kažu Tomislav, kažu Aleksandar!


----------



## Дisiдent

Назадњаци које знам кажу Тома и Вучко.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Tatko de banuj ovog Радета


----------



## Вуковар

Јел могу ја да издам приопћење


----------



## Дisiдent

Моја сућут.


----------



## tipsyyy

Deda tepanje?


----------



## dedonja

tipsyyy said:


> Deda jel moze da se zabrani kacenje vesti sa telegrafa, blica, kurira i slicnog?


Не... сви извори могу да се цитирају, све док се наглашава извор. 
Када ставиш извор, дајеш људима избор да ли ће веровати или не, или пак избор да ли ће читати или не.


----------



## Радета

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Tatko de banuj ovog Радета


Mislim (ustvari, nadam se) da samo Singidunum moze banovati.

Singidunume, moram nesto da ti priznam: 

SRCE JE MOJE VIOLINA


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

jel može da otvorimo temu 'Šešelj'?


----------



## dedonja

Pobogu...
Teme o komunizmu se nisu pokazale kao nepopularne, a imamo već dve teme za treš sadržaj.


----------



## direktor

Pobogu sta je ovo dedonja 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782694

evoga ponovo 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782700


----------



## Majevčan

Kod mene isto pokazuje ~998700 postova...?


----------



## Singidunum

Eh da ima nekih sakrivenih postova koji se prikazuju moderatorima, do toga je. Nista cekamo onda jos malo do zvanicne objave


----------



## filip__pg

Eh i moderatori poceli da obmanjuju kao ovi na vlasti


----------



## Егзекутор

Бугараш поново дивља и провоцира


----------



## Singidunum

Samo ako moze link ka profilu umesto vizuelnog prikaza sledeci put. Hvala.


----------



## Majevčan

1000000 постова :banana:


----------



## Дisiдent

Ко је срећни добитник? Синги мора да уручи награду.


----------



## Majevčan

Дisiдent;120944415 said:


> Ко је срећни добитник? Синги мора да уручи награду.


Пост #3826 је милионски


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Majevčan jel ono tebi zaključana kafana?


----------



## pop1982

Nije, BanjalukaRS ima zabranu.


----------



## Majevčan

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Majevčan jel ono tebi zaključana kafana?


Није, што питаш?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Pa mislio sam da su tebe prognali pa da te nagrade zbog tvog milionitog posta


----------



## direktor

Jeli se samo kod mene forum spanizovao pobjegao sa engleskog


----------



## Bu rsone

Idi skroz na dno stanice i vrati na English.


----------



## direktor

Tanke oceme da se uvrsiti srb verzija koliko kosta to podmicivanje u zelenim novcanicama


----------



## Boza KG

Ајде уклоните ове Албанчиће, да било ко пише овако на њиховој секцији, одавно би попио бан...


----------



## pop1982

A sta, da se barem nas podforum izdigne iznad ostalih, pa da se ne dozvoli vredjanje drugih samo zato, jer su druge nacije?


----------



## Majevčan

Заборавио си колико нас је то 'издизање', тај квази хуманизам(читај безкичмењаштво) коштало кроз историју, нарочито у 20 вијеку? Док ми глумимо некакве космополитске алтруистичке фаце, братија из комшилука оштре каме....док је оваца за шишање....али без мене, зато шут карта провокаторима на српском форуму.


----------



## Дisiдent

На мене бацили бесу, оће да ме бесе.


----------



## direktor

Singi je li nam se ono simba 2222 reinkarniro sa jednon 2 vise


----------



## direktor

Niti moze da se loguje mora poslije svake teme sta se desava ni pp neide


----------



## pop1982

Nemanja034 said:


> Ne markira poslednju odgovorenu temu, niti ispravno prikazuje ko je poslednji odgovorio, mozda jos po nesto.


I ne možeš se ulogovati, ako ne klikneš da te rememberiše.


----------



## Дisiдent

Исламска Држава или Путин, нема ко друго...


----------



## Bu rsone

Mrzu nas sviće dizginemo.Država duradi neka dela da gi nas spase.


----------



## Bu rsone

Može li ova tema u Vazduhoplovstvo?Možda i da se preimenuje u Aeromitinzi?Hvala.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Šta je sa temom Plav i Gusinje? Zašto je obrisana?



> No Thread specified. This is because the thread has been deleted, which could be because of many reasons. As such we cannot bring it back. If you are a member, feel free to start a new thread about the topic you were expecting to find here.
> 
> Click here to go to the forums home page.


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam ali obrisana je fizicki, pretpostavljam da je obrisao neko od admina jer je bilo nesto sumnjivo.


----------



## BL2

ajmo mderacija ubrzajte se Bugi opet vedri i oblaci.


----------



## dedonja

Čovek je apsolutni šampion u pecanju somova na bućkalicu...


----------



## BL2

dedonja posto si vec moderator neki ovdje, obrisi ove göluposti od njegovog prvog posta


----------



## dedonja

Banovan je. Kada prijavljuješ post, onda daj link do tog posta ili barem strane.


----------



## BL2

pa cuj imao 10 postova i zbog svakog je zsluzio ban, svejedno je koji je. 
Inace molim te ocisti komplet ono smece sa mapa.


----------



## BL2

evo jos jedna zreo za ban http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122455719&postcount=5580

ajde obristie ono sve


----------



## Podgoricanin

10 godina na forumu...

Đe mi je status moderatora? Singidunume?


----------



## ww87

Podgoricanin said:


> 10 godina na forumu...
> 
> Đe mi je status moderatora? Singidunume?


Ти рече да си се борио и изборио да се више из Црне Горе не иде у Београд по мишљење и са захтјевима. Шта је сад? Нек' ти пријатељи са запада додијеле статус модератора, шта ћеш са захтјевом у Београду!?


----------



## Bu rsone

Ako može rasprava sa zadnje dve strane http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651454&page=475 u temu "Vojna istorija".Malo smo se zaigralli.Hvala :cheers:


----------



## BL2

ja bih najradje da se izbrise i potisnem sta sam procitao, hvala :cheers:


----------



## gagapg

Podgoricanin said:


> 10 godina na forumu...
> 
> Đe mi je status moderatora? Singidunume?


10...jbt...staž cijeli 



> Đe mi je status moderatora? Singidunume?


Ja bi bio za, ali pod uslovom da ne brišeš teme o Rusiji. 
Ps, nijesam rusofil.


----------



## Егзекутор

ww87 said:


> Ти рече да си се борио и изборио да се више из Црне Горе не иде у Београд по мишљење и са захтјевима. Шта је сад? Нек' ти пријатељи са запада додијеле статус модератора, шта ћеш са захтјевом у Београду!?


На фињака :lol:


----------



## Podgoricanin

ww87 said:


> Ти рече да си се борио и изборио да се више из Црне Горе не иде у Београд по мишљење и са захтјевима. Шта је сад? Нек' ти пријатељи са запада додијеле статус модератора, шта ћеш са захтјевом у Београду!?


Ja nisam protiv saradnje tamo đe je saradnja produktivna i obostrano korisna, pa tako nisam ni protiv zajedničke kontrole leta, ili pak sekcije SSC foruma... A tu mora neko biti direktor, jbg...  



gagapg said:


> 10...jbt...staž cijeli


E zamisli...  Sjutra tačno 10 god od kako sam se registrovao... :shocked:



gagapg said:


> Ja bi bio za, ali pod uslovom da ne brišeš teme o Rusiji.
> Ps, nijesam rusofil.


Podrži mi kandidaturu kad se to bude razmatralo, ima za tebe da napravim u Photoshopu sliku Tu-22M iznad Pentagona koji gori... :lol:


----------



## geronimo_rs

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126300066&postcount=13215


----------



## Majevčan

Из дана у дан све уображенији


----------



## direktor

Sadtavite dobru ignor listu i uzivate


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Што бриговасте Дисидента? Није ваљда због слике оног аутобуса?


----------



## delija90

На ком бранику отаџбине ја пао Дисидент?


----------



## Singidunum

Psovao je.


----------



## Егзекутор

И остали псују. Шипуга у стилу Гордане Поп Лазић куне на пример.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

pa nije lepo pcovati


----------



## BL2

Pa mislim stvarno?! kakav je ovo nacin...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126355783&postcount=55290


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Psovao je.


Да ли ћеш бриговати и шипуљца због тога ?


----------



## Singidunum

Pa bio je brigovan ali poenta briga je da u nekom trenutku istekne, tako da ne znam sta me pitas.


----------



## BL2

sta nam je sa gospodzom?


----------



## pipistrel

Вратиће се Госпоџа кад смисли нови надимак.


----------



## BL2

za gdzu ako prati


----------



## Дisiдent

Доле ланци и окови, не вежу се соколови!


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

a de je kinez zvani drezdinski?


----------



## Дisiдent

Синги да не схвати то као претњу...


----------



## BL2

Moze li se sve od 909 posta obrisati? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1699368&page=46


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

dali pučanstvo može dobiti bilo kakvu informaciju glede kontinuiranog zaključavanja tema o izbeglicama. Sve u svrhu toga da raja ne čini dalje propuste a valjda je i zaslužila da joj se da poneka informacija a ne da se samo ćuti kao neke ...


----------



## Дisiдent

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3511
очистити ботовање и антиботовање


----------



## Дisiдent

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> dali pučanstvo može dobiti bilo kakvu informaciju glede kontinuiranog zaključavanja tema o izbeglicama. Sve u svrhu toga da raja ne čini dalje propuste a valjda je i zaslužila da joj se da poneka informacija a ne da se samo ćuti kao neke ...


Модератори као ЕУ:


----------



## direktor

Iz kog razloga se zakljucavaju teme o migrantima azilantima isl bez ikakvog upozorenja obrazlozenja sta pocela cenzura 
Ako moze neki suvisli odgovor singi dedonja ostali modovi


----------



## Singidunum

1. Ta tema kao glavna tema je medijska manipulacija AV u kojoj ne bismo da ucestvujemo.
2. U prethodnom threadu se vrlo brzo pojavio flame izmedju obozavalaca i mrzitelja azilanata sa pratecim rasistickim ispadima sto je zahtevalo 24/7 paznju moderatora da brisu takve stvari a sto je nesto za sta moderatori arhitektonskog foruma nisu zainteresovani.
3. Duplikati postojecih threadova ce naravno biti zatvoreni jer je besmisleno da postoje dva identicna threada.


----------



## BL2

osvrnucu se na 1, po kiriteriju medijske manipulacije AV mogla bi se zatvoriti svaka druga tema na ovom forumu


----------



## Дisiдent

Singidunum said:


> 1. Ta tema kao glavna tema je medijska manipulacija AV u kojoj ne bismo da ucestvujemo.
> 2. U prethodnom threadu se vrlo brzo pojavio flame izmedju obozavalaca i mrzitelja azilanata sa pratecim rasistickim ispadima sto je zahtevalo 24/7 paznju moderatora da brisu takve stvari a sto je nesto za sta moderatori arhitektonskog foruma nisu zainteresovani.
> 3. Duplikati postojecih threadova ce naravno biti zatvoreni jer je besmisleno da postoje dva identicna threada.


Ма да, ено на буској седе статисти које је АВ унајмио да глуме мигранте. Све је то једна велика фарса и фатаморгана.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ovaj bad sve vređa u svaštari. jel to dozvoljeno ili.


----------



## dedonja

Није.


----------



## direktor

A se uvede pravilo da se ne prenose vjesti potpisan memorandum o sporazumjevanju izmedju tih i tih samo zauzima prostor a u 99 posto slucajeva se nista ne desi


----------



## dedonja

Ја сам за то да се забране такви меморандуми, под претњом стрељанјем, али се плашим да преношење вести о истима не можемо да забранимо.


----------



## Boza KG

обрисати...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=22169990


----------



## Singidunum

Los link Bozo


----------



## Boza KG

Није добар је, обрисао је неко те постове...


----------



## lepši

prelistao sam zadnje 3 stranice, nisam nasao da je neko pokrenu tu inicijativu.
Mozda ranije, pa se unapred ogradjujem.

Da li je moguce temu Beograd na vodi preimenovaati u npr. Savski amfiteatar ili nesto slicno?

Kampanja za izbore ne staje na tom thread-a. Botovi, kontrabotovi.
A realno svi bi mi da propratimo samo radove. 

Pa tupljenje o projektu koji ce se realizovati ako se ikada realizuje u punom obimu kroz decenije, mozda treba samo sagledati kroz radove koje se odvijaju kao npr na BB-u
Iz pra.kticnih razloga

Ideja je forumasa PANCHEVO, ja se slazem. Pa eto dvojica nas je za sada.


----------



## direktor

Bez obzira kako se tema zove isto ce se pisati jer je sve mutlhavina na kvadrat


----------



## Егзекутор

Зашто је избрисана тема "Београд на води- праћење градилишта" кад је јасно одвојена из оног актуелног бућкуриша?


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Aktuelni buckuris ce se privesti kraju pocev od veceras. Ukoliko se nastavi, krenuce se sa sankcionisanjem pa ko voli... Identicna tema na BG sekciji nam nije potrebna, te je obrisana. Da je otvorena u kafani sa tematikom kojom se u poslednje vreme bavila, imala bi smisla.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Info, koji je ujedno i dogovor moderacije, a pre svega za one koji zele da prate CU teme koje se ticu BGH2O. Aktuelna tema ostaje u stanju kakvom jeste i to ce biti tema o razglabanju o sveobuhvatnom projektu. Nemojte misliti da se nece povesti vise racuna nego lani, i da na istoj mozete pricati o nestanku struje u Borci, kao i nenormalnom politicarenju i botovanju. Odlucili smo da za svaki pojedinacni projekat Beograda na vodi otvaramo posebnu temu koja ce iskljucivo biti UC i gde se nece tolerisati stvari kao na opstoj.


----------



## Буран

Бриши:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127503184&postcount=14693


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ja mislim da je ovo za jedan mali odmor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127881949&postcount=56303


----------



## ww87

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859337

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583814&page=4


----------



## Буран

Ја га знам по другачијим ставовима од оних које ти мислиш да испољава. Веруј ми на реч.


----------



## forestlander

dedonja said:


> Zatvorena tema je otvorena, samo što vam to baš i nije toliko zanimljivo.
> 
> Ne sećam se da je lik ranije pravio probleme, mislim da je to bio pokušaj humora. Pa, ja se nadam da kod nas i na njihovom delu foruma stvari ipak malo drugačije funkcionišu, pa se baš i ne može porediti šta ovde prolazi a tamo ne i obrnuto (pogotovo obrnuto).


Znam ja to, i to je sve ok, ali jednom mora da se postavi granica. 

Evo ti lep primer ovog zorana iz zagreba, lik tako podlo udje i digne prasinu i onda se povuce pod izgovorom da nece ban jer nema ko da odrzava temu zagreb. O mirzi da ne pricamo. 

Sve ima svoje granice, a ne moramo da glumimo multi-kulti da bi nekome nesto dokazivali sto ionako nema ponetu dokazivati.


----------



## Буран

Шта ће нам та тема уопште?


----------



## dedonja

forestlander said:


> Znam ja to, i to je sve ok, ali jednom mora da se postavi granica.
> 
> Evo ti lep primer ovog zorana iz zagreba, lik tako podlo udje i digne prasinu i onda se povuce pod izgovorom da nece ban jer nema ko da odrzava temu zagreb. O mirzi da ne pricamo.
> 
> Sve ima svoje granice, a ne moramo da glumimo multi-kulti da bi nekome nesto dokazivali sto ionako nema ponetu dokazivati.


Pa fazon je u tome što se trudimo da imamo zdrav odnos. Ako neko dođe da provocira popiće kaznu, a ako dođe da se zeza primimo to sportski...



Буран;129058269 said:


> Шта ће нам та тема уопште?


Koja tema?


----------



## Буран

О Загребу. Нека је избришу и оде Сабахудин.


----------



## smederevo991

Избрисати овај офтопик са теме о историји

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129058778&postcount=4670


----------



## Bu rsone

Sve ćemo izbrisati i ostaviti "Varšavski pakt" "Sanos u Beogradu" i "Vozila Istočnog bloka" :laugh:


----------



## dedonja

Буран;129064656 said:


> О Загребу. Нека је избришу и оде Сабахудин.


Па добро, тема је на месту и Сабахудин ту ради добар посао. То му се мора признати. Лепо одржава тему, поставља сјајне фотографије, ажуран је...

Проблем је што је момак оптерећен упоређивањем Србије и Хрватске и онда свако мало упада у конфликт са српским форумашима... Апсолутно не разумем што му то треба. Осим тога, користан је форумаш, само што брате претерује у последње време са тим мерењем...


----------



## Буран

Мени то ништа није чудно јер жели да се докаже. Жели да покаже како он живи у бољој средини, а да смо ми заостали. Нема ту ничег новог.


----------



## Дisiдent

Bu rsone said:


> Sve ćemo izbrisati i ostaviti "Varšavski pakt" "Sanos u Beogradu" i "Vozila Istočnog bloka" :laugh:


----------



## Буран




----------



## Буран

И још једна ствар:

Бришите ово http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129075540&postcount=87


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

a joj koji kompleksi. Ne treba nam tema o Zagrebu. Sabahudin ništa ne sme da kaže. Ne sme da uporedi i na kraju ne sme da nam kaže istinu. 
Zašto? Pa jel ovo forum ili četnička drkaonica


----------



## Дisiдent

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Ne sme da uporedi i na kraju ne sme da nam kaže istinu.


Коју истину злотворе грбави?
Сабахудин је познат по томе што омаловажава успехе српских спортиста и уопште било чега што има везе са Србима.
Али мени не смета, осим када баш претера оно. Таман посла да му треба онемогућити да пише овде.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Дisiдent;129097049 said:


> Коју истину злотворе грбави?


:lol: zlotvore grbavi.

Ne pratim nešto našeg forumskog kolegu Sabahudina ali ako kaže da je HR razvijenija ili uređenija od SR onda kaže istinu. Ili ako kaže da je HR u NATO a SR nije onda kaže istinu. Ili ako kaže da je HR u EU a da SR neće ući u EU još sto godina onda kaže istinu. 
A nama smeta istina i onda vrištimo 'banuj ustašu kako sme da kaže da je HR razvijenija i bogatija'

bože me sačuvaj mozga toga.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> :lol: zlotvore grbavi.
> 
> Ne pratim nešto našeg forumskog kolegu Sabahudina ali ako kaže da je HR razvijenija ili uređenija od SR onda kaže istinu. Ili ako kaže da je HR u NATO a SR nije onda kaže istinu. Ili ako kaže da je HR u EU a da SR neće ući u EU još sto godina onda kaže istinu.
> A nama smeta istina i onda vrištimo 'banuj ustašu kako sme da kaže da je HR razvijenija i bogatija'
> 
> bože me sačuvaj mozga toga.


Зар је то говорио?
Ја сам мислио да је причао о градовима и ниподаштавао Бг.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

a ne zaslužuje on ovoliko rasprave


----------



## Буран

Зашто модератори трпе Хрвата који нас вређа све:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129165851&postcount=15540


----------



## The Enthusiast

Pošto su ukinuli dodaj.rs , dajte neku alternativu na kojoj je moguće menjati veličinu slike, gde ne mora da se registruje i koju forum prihvata .


----------



## direktor

Kad ces storm biti uklonjen sa foruma sta se ceka


----------



## Bu rsone

The Enthusiast said:


> Pošto su ukinuli dodaj.rs , dajte neku alternativu na kojoj je moguće menjati veličinu slike, gde ne mora da se registruje i koju forum prihvata .


Ja koristim http://postimage.org/ Nudi promenu dimenzije slike, i nije potrebna registracija.


----------



## dedonja

The Enthusiast said:


> Pošto su ukinuli dodaj.rs , dajte neku alternativu na kojoj je moguće menjati veličinu slike, gde ne mora da se registruje i koju forum prihvata .


Ja sam instalirao ovo https://app.prntscr.com/en/index.html
Otvoriš sliku, podesiš veličinu ekrana, uradiš Print Screen i odmah aploaduješ


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

direktor said:


> Kad ces storm biti uklonjen sa foruma sta se ceka


Kad ces direktror biti uklonjen sa foruma sta se ceka


----------



## Буран

Зашто Директор да се уклони? Он је један од људи који је овде највише допринео. Има толико фотографија, шема, скица, нацрта, планова и података којих је објавио. Шта је допринос Шутрмбеобахтера?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

zato što se petlja u posao moderatora i vrši pritisak na iste. hoće da banuje forumaša zato što ima drugačije stavove od njegovih i što je oštriji na jeziku ali uvek na ivici.
isto i ti bi da praviš čistku. 
Banovati treba ako neko krši pravila foruma a ne ako ne voli ruse ili četnike ili onog trvog gada


----------



## Буран

Штурмбеобахтер уништава дискусије и нема аргументе за своје тврдње. Његов допринос је раван нули. Ти исто пишеш свашта у последње време.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> zato što se petlja u posao moderatora i vrši pritisak na iste. hoće da banuje forumaša zato što ima drugačije stavove od njegovih i što je oštriji na jeziku ali uvek na ivici.
> isto i ti bi da praviš čistku.
> Banovati treba ako neko krši pravila foruma a ne ako ne voli ruse ili četnike ili onog trvog gada


Требало би бановати све који не воле Русију јер то значи да ти исти не воле ни Србију.


----------



## pop1982

Дisiдent;129243552 said:


> Требало би бановати све који не воле Русију јер то значи да ти исти не воле ни Србију.


Zato ti odlično pričaš ruski. Kako ti ide engleski?


----------



## Дisiдent

Не.


----------



## The Enthusiast

Uspeo sam na imgur.com, hvala u svakom slučaju. :cheers1:


----------



## direktor

Nevrsim ja pritisak samo sam skrenuo paznju na doticnog unisto je par tema .Ako smetam ja cu se odjavim necu se vise vracati .Obecao sam neke fotke ljudima pa da ih ispostujem .


----------



## pozor

...


----------



## Bu rsone

Aj brate počistite temu Србија - привредни развој, i na svako sledeće kakanje zalepite neki brig, nešto.Svako malo iste gluposti.

Hvala.


----------



## forestlander

Pa neka banuju botove i da zavrsimo pricu.

Uvedemo pravilo da nema politike i zavrsen posao.


----------



## Bela Sova

Како да поставим видео са сајта РТС?


----------



## forestlander

Mislim da je ovo pseto dovoljno sralo po nasoj sekciji

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129710873&postcount=13548


> Тhe main two states in modern Europe that *systematically* conducted ethnic cleansing are pointing fingers and naming others nazi.
> RF and Serbia.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ништа се никада није радило систематично у овој држави, па ни то.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nas Srbe neko stvarno treba da bije govnjivom letvom...zar tema nazvana "Aerodrom Pristina - Adem Jasari" prezivljava vec nekoliko nedelja?


----------



## Boza KG

Да ли је могуће? :runaway:


----------



## ww87

^^ Чини ми се када је отворена да није писало то А.Ј.


----------



## Singidunum

Kako ti znas da li je dobio infraction?


----------



## Дisiдent

Слажем се да шипуљац често претера, али ипак има неки смисао за хумор, скривен мало дубље.


----------



## direktor

Dodonja radis li ti nesto uopste kad pustas sarim u temi bg pracenje gradilista hitno potrebna isporuka


----------



## Дisiдent

Јел се мени само чини или су почели неки контра-ботови да се региструју и пљују сваки пројекат у последње време?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

zašto se dozvoljava otvaranje tema tipa rubikova kocka ili naša deca i unuci a zabranjuje recimo varšavski pakt ili jna u vojsci? Hvala na smislenom odgovoru


----------



## Singidunum

Zato sto postoji tema o vojnoj istoriji. S druge strane ne postoji tema o mozgalicama u koju bi mogla da se ubaci Rubikova kocka.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Gosodza je opet banovana??


----------



## mrskoje

Хоћемо варшавски пакт или ће бити објављени нови компромитујући снимци Дачића...
Немој после буде нисмо знали...


----------



## pop1982

Боље рат, него пакт!!!


----------



## direktor

A da prepravite temu na alb forumu aerodrom pristina bezveze da nestoji pun naziv aj kao na srb djelu ironija


----------



## Singidunum

Koliko vidim ni aerodrom Tirana Majka Tereza tamo nije na forumu pod tim imenom thread


----------



## smederevo991

А да за промену радите свој посао мало ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130365209&postcount=9150


----------



## Sawovsky

Zašto u glavnom meniju ispod kafane nema linkova ka podforumima (sport i kultura), kao što ima na ostalim delovima foruma?

Često hoću direktno do sporta ili kulture i nema potrebe za klikom više da bi došao do istih.


----------



## Floydian

То се и ја питам. Ваљало би да постоје поменути линкови...


----------



## pozor

Da li je moguće da u okviru sekcije Beograd nikne tema Hoteli, znam da već postoji identična tema, ali ona je više vezana za hotele u celoj Srbiji?

Ova tema bi logično bila posvećena isključivo hotelima u izgradnji u Beogradu.


----------



## Singidunum

Videcemo za linkove te, to mora Matthieu da uradi.

Ako ima materijala za hotele u Beogradu otvori temu, samo isprati pravilo o nazivanju tema.


----------



## Буран

НАРОД ТРАЖИ ВАРШАВСКИ ПАКТ!


----------



## Буран

Олош несметано парадира и међунаордним делом форума, а модератори ћуте.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130502557&postcount=1308


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Kakav to imunitet Pipistrel ima ovde ?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392785&page=391


----------



## Bu rsone

Ajoj strašno! Ja j mili Bože da se neko tako obrati Buranu. Ajmeeee.Odmah ban i palljenje kuće i stana.I sise za poljski telefon.


----------



## mrskoje

Средићемо преко КГБ јатака да пронађу тог Унијата и изруче на локацију гдје не важе никакве конвенције УН-а, као прва на ум ми пада Нови Сад (неки крајишки дио).


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

el može ovaj da se kazni ili da se ukaže na njega

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130535210&postcount=18


----------



## pozor

Ukoliko nije problem da se ova tema, preimenuje ovako:



nikolanis said:


> Предлажем да се тема преименује овако:
> 
> БЕОГРАД - BW Кула "Belgrade" | BELGRADE - BW "Belgrade" Tower | 48 fl | ?m | PREP


I ne bi bilo loše da za sve eventualno buduće projekte u okviru bgH20 u svom nazivu nose oznaku BW, čisto radi lakše orijentacije.


----------



## pozor

Zahvaljujem!


----------



## direktor

#123
slava putnik


Ovo će biti nova BG stanica u Bloku 42

Jedan od važnih preduslova za razvoj savskog priobalja jeste između ostalog i izmeštanje glavne autobuske stanice na Novi Beograd.

Kliknuti ovde 

moze li da se skrene paznja slava putniku da nekoristi crvena slova i ovako prenosi vjesti


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Disa nam je ladno i daltonista.


----------



## direktor

Ma na orginalnim njegovim porukama sve je sareno kako sam je kopirao pocrnilo sve nisam ni obratio paznju do sad


----------



## pozor

Singi sve posle tvog posta u ovoj temi možeš komotno da obrišeš.


----------



## pozor

Edit. sada videh da su pisali ipak na odgovarajućoj temi.


----------



## drezdinski

Чини ми се да је тема о Београду попримила хаотично стање. Напр. фали тема о тролејбусима, па исти углавном завршавају под аутобусима или трамвајима. Такође, предложио бих да се тема о ЈГС из инфраструктуре пребаци под Београд.


----------



## Singidunum

Tema o JGS nije samo za Beograd i to je nosilac sekcije za Javni prevoz. Ako nju ukinemo mozemo i celu sekciju. Sto se tice teme o trolejbusima otvori, samo pazi da naziv bude uskladjen.


----------



## pozor

Dodati u nazivu ove teme visinu 168 m.


----------



## dedonja

Polako, vidiš da i dalje tone...


----------



## pozor

Dragi moderatori ukoliko nije problem da se počisti ova tema.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Molim moderatore da banuju sabahudina zbog vredjanja na temi vesti u svetu.


----------



## nikolanis

Ханџаровац је сада стварно превршио сваку меру.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

nikolanis said:


> Ханџаровац је сада стварно превршио сваку меру.



Mislim da ovakvo ponasanje nije zabelezeno na forumu kod nasih komsija.


----------



## dedonja

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Molim moderatore da banuju sabahudina zbog vredjanja na temi vesti u svetu.


Линк


----------



## smederevo991

Прочитаћеш сад сам, пошто видим да си кренуо да листаш тему Вести из света.


----------



## dedonja

Banovan je.

Ljudi, vi stvarno morate da počnete da birate sagovornike. Udostojiti ovakve ljude odgovora i generalno komunikacije je problematično samo po sebi... 
Ja ne znam da li postoji potreba da se napravi tutorijal za korišćenje liste za ignorisanje ili vi volite da se gađate g*****a međusobno i sa ovakvim... pojavama.


----------



## Blaftumi

Ok hvala pretpostavio sam posto isprobah sve zivo i nece, sad znam da nije moguce.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ај решите овог

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132594444#post132594444


----------



## weekendriot

pozdrav. jedno tehnicko pitanje ako nije problem. koji je najpouzdaniji image hosting sajt?


----------



## smederevo991

Обрисати, геј парада у Приштини нема везе са темом о Изборима у Србији

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132826495&postcount=4896


----------



## Sawovsky

weekendriot said:


> pozdrav. jedno tehnicko pitanje ako nije problem. koji je najpouzdaniji image hosting sajt?


imgur


----------



## The Enthusiast

The Enthusiast said:


> Možda je ovo pitanje već postavljano ali svakako interesantno.
> Zašto se na podforumu vezanom za infrastrukturu i mobilnost, delu podforuma vezanim za autoputeve, temi za Kosovo, dozvoljava da pored imena Kosovo stoji *RKS* umesto samo KS?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713858&page=84


Opet je neko okačio ,,RKS'' .


----------



## smederevo991

Синги, поздравља те твоје форумско мезимче којем дозвољаваш да сеје најгоре увреде широм форума. :applause:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132937348&postcount=16173


Знам да ћеш ово избрисати као и тај његов пост, и пустити га да настави да шири његов отров, али ето, запитај се шта си направио од форума својом протекцијом овог створа.


----------



## Singidunum

Bez obzira na primitivan ton tvoje prijave doticni je banovan zbog vredjanja.


----------



## Дisiдent

Последња порука му је са сликом комунисте кога бесе нацисти, а ви га сад бановали.
Лик вас и банован јебе 
Тера шегу с вама.


----------



## Егзекутор

Тек сад видех да је отпутовао дебилко :lol:. Егзекуција извршена.


----------



## direktor

Ma jel moguce koliko ce trebati da se reinkarira


----------



## pop1982

A hoce li biti banovani i oni, sto psuju mater EU-ovsku i sto nazivaju sve EU-ovce sljamom, izdajicama, debulima i ko zna kako sve ne? Ne morate odgovoriti, znam odgovor.


----------



## Singidunum

Pitanje bez linka na konkretan post je krajnje retoricko


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> Pitanje bez linka na konkretan post je krajnje retoricko





> Јанези, пичкетине веће чак и од скоро поменутих француза и белгијанаца.


Znaci, uvrijediti tri naroda je u redu? Ja sam za manje dobio brig.
Necu je nista da linkujem, barem jedan od moderatora ucestvuje aktivno na svakoj temi, pa bi mogao reagovati.


----------



## Егзекутор

...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Ako cemo realno onda 3/4 foruma treba da dobije ban zbog neke uvrede.A realno mnogi su Sipuljca nazivali svakakvim recima...


----------



## Singidunum

pop1982 said:


> Znaci, uvrijediti tri naroda je u redu? Ja sam za manje dobio brig.
> Necu je nista da linkujem, barem jedan od moderatora ucestvuje aktivno na svakoj temi, pa bi mogao reagovati.


OK dacemo infraction tom postu koji se nalazi negde medju 1,166,418 postova na ovom forumu cim ga pronadjemo jer ti "neces nista da linkujes". Genijalac.


----------



## Егзекутор

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Ako cemo realno onda 3/4 foruma treba da dobije ban zbog neke uvrede.A realno mnogi su Sipuljca nazivali svakakvim recima...


Јадан пушиљац, суза сузу стиже због његовог бана.


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> OK dacemo infraction tom postu koji se nalazi negde medju 1,166,418 postova na ovom forumu cim ga pronadjemo jer ti "neces nista da linkujes". Genijalac.


Zasto bi sad dao, kad niste vec tada reagovali, kad je napisano? Imate par dezurnih cinkarosa, pa nek vam oni linkuju. I nije u pitanju samo ta recenica, masu uvreda smo dozivjeli mnogi, pa niko nije reagovao bas zbog toga, sta je Hobi napisao.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Што се тиче бановања, треба увести бан због глупости.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

pop1982 said:


> Da li ti znas, zasto ga je Sipuljac poceo vrijedjati? I nije istina da Direktor nikada nije uvrijedio, znao je i on, ali kod nnega je to jako rijetko, vise u trenutnom afektu. Ti, recimo, stalno prosipas psihologiju. Pa ti de, ali onda i stoicki podnesi, kada ti neko vrati.
> I rekoh vec, ne branim nikoga konkretno, vec samo nek se uvedu isti arsini za sve. Za sta je Forest otisao, ti bi do sada 100 puta letio sa foruma.




Forest je zasluzeno otisao.
On je bio gori od sipuljca.


----------



## byM4k5

Da li neki od modova može prebaciti postove o City Mallu (počevši od ovog posta) u njegovu temu?

Biće diskusija preglednija, a i sve na jednom mjestu.


----------



## dedonja

sređeno


----------



## byM4k5

Tnx, ali ima još. 

Sve od #15931 do #15940 sa izuzetkom #15939.


----------



## dedonja

Ok


----------



## The Enthusiast

Bugarash u 542. reinkarnaciji :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1282998


----------



## ww87

Може ли се задње 2. странице избрисати?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168459&page=321


----------



## delija90

Belgrade2020 said:


> Dobro je da svetska ekonomska sila ima interes u Srbiji I Beogradu.


Синги зашто уопште толеришеш ове ботове? Морамо ли читати ове коментаре са курира и на ССЦ-у?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Ovaj forum se baš srozao



Дisiдent;133647720 said:


> Говно ти у устима простаку жути.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133647720&postcount=2620


----------



## Буран

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Ovaj forum se baš srozao
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133647720&postcount=2620


Има да те ћебујемо...

Ранко тужидеда.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

tek sad videh reakciju moderatora. A toliko sam izgubio poverenje u njih da sam bio siguran da nema reakcije.
Buran stvarno mi se gadi na prostakluk koji se ovde toleriše nekim forumašima koji bljuju i pljuju sve koji nemaju stavove kao oni.
Srpski deo foruma je po tom pitanju stvarno dno dna tolerišući uvrede i prizeman uličarski rečnik. Krajnje je vreme bilo za bilo kakvu pa i blagu reakciju nadležnih.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> tek sad videh reakciju moderatora. A toliko sam izgubio poverenje u njih da sam bio siguran da nema reakcije.
> Buran stvarno mi se gadi na prostakluk koji se ovde toleriše nekim forumašima koji bljuju i pljuju sve koji nemaju stavove kao oni.
> Srpski deo foruma je po tom pitanju stvarno dno dna tolerišući uvrede i prizeman uličarski rečnik. Krajnje je vreme bilo za bilo kakvu pa i blagu reakciju nadležnih.


Ма шта ми наприча.

Склони се.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Пеђу нам је отео Бунар!


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Ви не схватате. Ево конкретно Буран. Човек мисли да може према било коме да се опходи како го хоће, а кад се њему не свиди како се према њему неко односи, он се одмах буни. Да ли се то може назвати процесом Буранизације личности?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Nije Disident meni konkretno ništa napisao, čak nisam ni učestvovao u toj raspravi samo me nervira sledeće: Ne shvatate da civilizacijski nemate nikakvog prava nikog da vređate. Ima sukoba stavova ali ličnog vređanja ne bi trebalo da bude


----------



## Космајац

Bez da stajem na iciju stranu, ali kad vec glumis advokata cisto da te pitam, da li si primetio nesto sporno u komentaru koji je prethodio ovom disidentovom?


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

A gde se vodila ova rasprava?


----------



## Космајац

Tema u brojkama, obrisano je sve hvala bogu.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Космајац;133690565 said:


> Bez da stajem na iciju stranu, ali kad vec glumis advokata cisto da te pitam, da li si primetio nesto sporno u komentaru koji je prethodio ovom disidentovom?


noišta sporno ni blizu uvredi.


----------



## Космајац

Nazivanje go*nima par stotina miliona govornika ruskog jezika za tebe nije ni blizu uvredi?

Dakle da pretpostavimo tvoju logiku, ako bih ja tebe sad ovde tako nazvao to bi bila uvreda, ali ako bih tako nazvao sve novosadjane to ne bi bila? Zanimljiv stav.


----------



## Буран

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Nije Disident meni konkretno ništa napisao, čak nisam ni učestvovao u toj raspravi samo me nervira sledeće: Ne shvatate da civilizacijski nemate nikakvog prava nikog da vređate. Ima sukoba stavova ali ličnog vređanja ne bi trebalo da bude


А када ти мени кажеш да сам ја БОТ и сендвичар то је добро и пожељно? Преко тога треба прећи јер није псовка? Не употребљавају се речи курац, пичка, говно, сиса те зато може.

Е не може и неће моћи. Немаш право да нападаш Дисидента и тачка. Оно што је он урадио то је било праведно.


----------



## Буран

Pedja_Nbg said:


> Ви не схватате. Ево конкретно Буран. Човек мисли да може према било коме да се опходи како го хоће, а кад се њему не свиди како се према њему неко односи, он се одмах буни. Да ли се то може назвати процесом Буранизације личности?


Пре свега ја реагујем само у неколико случајева. Заштитни објекти који се не смеју дирати и који доводе до моје реакције су позанти те не видим разлог зашто се жалите.

На теми о изборима особа која се представаља као Домагој Хорват Телепи каже: Ови Буранови поново јашу, и том приликом набраја муфтију, Небојшу, Зорану и још неке људе за које ја нит сам гласао нит их знам. Ја сам преко тога прешао. Сутра бих ја исто могао да напишем: Ови Телепови победише на изборима, и да ставим фотографију Туђмана, Карамарка или рецимо Чеде Јовановића. 

Своје фрустрације лечите преко мене јер не знате како другачије. Себи сте створили фикцију да сам ја представник власти јер не наседам на преваре зване ДЈБ и ДСС и због свог кукавичлука да се јавно супротставите онима који вам сметају нападате мене. 

Толико о томе, а ја се нећу променити нити ћу се извињавати.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Буран;133705438 said:


> А када ти мени кажеш да сам ја БОТ


vidi se ko je bot



kolko vidim ti nisi tu prijavljen hno:


----------



## EagleX

Буран;133705438 said:


> А када ти мени кажеш да сам ја БОТ и сендвичар то је добро и пожељно? Преко тога треба прећи јер није псовка? Не употребљавају се речи курац, пичка, говно, сиса те зато може.
> 
> Е не може и неће моћи. Немаш право да нападаш Дисидента и тачка. Оно што је он урадио то је било праведно.


Kako ti uopste ocekujes da te iko ne naziva botom sa takvim stavom na temi izbori i generalno arogantnim ponasanjem u stilu "ja znam sve vi nista" i da pored svega ocigledno favorizujes odredjene stranke koje su pokazale sta su?

Znao si da uletis na tu temu, pre izbora, sa par desetina postova koji su tu da dokazu kako si ti u pravu za apsolutno sve, a svi mi ostali smo naivni sto smo simpatizeri odredjene stranke ili pokreta (u mom slucaju DjB). 
Nismo idioti, za vecinu stvari koje si postvaljao znamo i mi sami, narocito ja licno za DjB jer su to te iste stvari koje se vec godinama vrte po raznoraznim novinama, sajtovima itd, naravno da cu sve to da uzmem u obzir i da istrazim koliko je u mojim mogucnostima jer necu da svoj glas dam bilo kome.

Generalno si nekulturnan i naporan ali te ja licno necu nazvati botom iz razloga sto je to zanimanje a ne politicko uverenje. 
Samo cu reci da u pogresne ljude verujes i u pogresan sistem.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Давно објашњен синдром:










Преозбиљни сте за један интернет форум другари.
Како онда било ко да вас схвати озбиљно?


----------



## Буран

EagleX said:


> Kako ti uopste ocekujes da te iko ne naziva botom sa takvim stavom na temi izbori i generalno arogantnim ponasanjem u stilu "ja znam sve vi nista" i da pored svega ocigledno favorizujes odredjene stranke koje su pokazale sta su?
> 
> Znao si da uletis na tu temu, pre izbora, sa par desetina postova koji su tu da dokazu kako si ti u pravu za apsolutno sve, a svi mi ostali smo naivni sto smo simpatizeri odredjene stranke ili pokreta (u mom slucaju DjB).
> Nismo idioti, za vecinu stvari koje si postvaljao znamo i mi sami, narocito ja licno za DjB jer su to te iste stvari koje se vec godinama vrte po raznoraznim novinama, sajtovima itd, naravno da cu sve to da uzmem u obzir i da istrazim koliko je u mojim mogucnostima jer necu da svoj glas dam bilo kome.
> 
> Generalno si nekulturnan i naporan ali te ja licno necu nazvati botom iz razloga sto je to zanimanje a ne politicko uverenje.
> Samo cu reci da u pogresne ljude verujes i u pogresan sistem.


Важно је да си ти културан и лак за сваки вид сарадње и расправе. 

Не знате и то се види по вама и ономе што пишете. Жалите се што сам постављао ствари од пре 10, 15 или 20 година, а у њима лежи узорк овог данашњег. 

Ја не фаворизујем СНС. То је ваш погрешан закључак, али више не желим ни да вам се правдам пошто сте недоказани.

Ради шта ти је воља, баш ме брига.


----------



## pop1982

Ali favorizujes Milosevica, a on je alfa i omega svih problema u Srbiji.


----------



## Буран

pop1982 said:


> Ali favorizujes Milosevica, a on je alfa i omega svih problema u Srbiji.


Слобо је мртав. Нема га и нема везе са овима сада... 

То да је алфа и омега је начин размишљања неког ко не жели да одрасте.


----------



## Буран

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> vidi se ko je bot
> 
> 
> 
> kolko vidim ti nisi tu prijavljen hno:


Ма ово су се људи пријавили из спрдње...


----------



## EagleX

Буран;133707089 said:


> Важно је да си ти културан и лак за сваки вид сарадње и расправе.
> 
> Не знате и то се види по вама и ономе што пишете. Жалите се што сам постављао ствари од пре 10, 15 или 20 година, а у њима лежи узорк овог данашњег.
> 
> Ја не фаворизујем СНС. То је ваш погрешан закључак, али више не желим ни да вам се правдам пошто сте недоказани.
> ..


Zaista ne znam kada smo se ti i ja raspravljali da bi ti zakljucivao da ja nisam ili jesam kulturan.
Uglavnom maksimalno izbegavam da se ukljucim u bilo kakvu raspravu u Kafani.
Jedino kada se ubacim je kad neko napise nesto sa cime se apsolutno ne slazem mada retko. 
Uglavnom "orbitiram" u temama o izgradnji, a tamo tebe bas i nema (i temama gifovi, Humor i slicne).



> ...
> Ради шта ти је воља, баш ме брига.


Da li sti ti normalan?
Ko si ti to da bilo koga uci na ovom forumu sta je "pravo" a sta nije?


----------



## pop1982

Буран;133707161 said:


> Слобо је мртав. Нема га и нема везе са овима сада...
> 
> То да је алфа и омега је начин размишљања неког ко не жели да одрасте.


Cekaj, apsolvirali smo da su Turci krivi da smo poprimili takav mentalitet. Evo, ja kazem da su Milosevic i njegovi saradnici sa svim vezama krivi, da se ukralo 50+ milijardi dolara.


----------



## Буран

EagleX said:


> Zaista ne znam kada smo se ti i ja raspravljali da bi ti zakljucivao da ja nisam ili jesam kulturan.
> Uglavnom maksimalno izbegavam da se ukljucim u bilo kakvu raspravu u Kafani.
> Jedino kada se ubacim je kad neko napise nesto sa cime se apsolutno ne slazem mada retko.
> Uglavnom "orbitiram" u temama o izgradnji, a tamo tebe bas i nema (i temama gifovi, Humor i slicne).
> 
> 
> 
> Da li sti ti normalan?
> Ko si ti to da bilo koga uci na ovom forumu sta je "pravo" a sta nije?


Добро, рекао си шта си имао и готово.


----------



## Буран

pop1982 said:


> Cekaj, apsolvirali smo da su Turci krivi da smo poprimili takav mentalitet. Evo, ja kazem da su Milosevic i njegovi saradnici sa svim vezama krivi, da se ukralo 50+ milijardi dolara.


Слобо је донио сиду из Америке кад се вратио. Прије тога је није било. :troll:


----------



## Дisiдent

Опуштено људи, таман сам одморио мало од овога, мало и набацио боју


----------



## Буран

Када ће Варшавски пакт добити своје место на форуму?


----------



## Буран

Имамо две теме о летовању 2016, а ниједну о Варшавском пакту. Хвала вам на објективности и непристрасности.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Ж


Буран;133777998 said:


> Имамо две теме о летовању 2016, а ниједну о Варшавском пакту. Хвала вам на објективности и непристрасности.


Летованье у Варшавском пакту 2016? Може?


----------



## Дisiдent

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133887571


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Molim moderaciju da pocasti naseg komsiju jednim banom.
Taj komsija nas je nazvao psihopatama na temi Kriza u Makedoniji.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Disident, jel ti dobro?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

nego ovaj ga pretera
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133889938&postcount=1073


----------



## Дisiдent

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Disident, jel ti dobro?


Жута да_не_кажем_шта затрпавају тему својим унутарстраначким смећем.


----------



## smederevo991

Тек сад искочило ово чудо мени


----------



## Дisiдent

Хаклери.


----------



## Jaroxxx

Има ли разлога за бригу?


----------



## tataratira

kako se uopste menja lozinka?


----------



## makimax

Imaš gore "user CP" pa tamo..


----------



## dedonja

1. 









2.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ја нећу, па ако неко направи срање са овог налога да знате да нисам ја.


----------



## pop1982

Дisiдent;134018172 said:


> Ја нећу, па ако неко направи срање са овог налога да знате да нисам ја.


Ako dugo ne napravis sranje, znacemo da nisi ti .


----------



## Nemanja034

Znamo da smo mnogo glupi za taj posao hakovanja ovde svi osim micike. :troll:

Micika je jedini dovoljno pametan da napravi sranje. Ja da znam da se bavim time, prvo bi promenijo nikove nekih govnjajivaca ovde na forumu i dodao im svasta u potpise.

Nego sad razmisljam nesto, da nije mozda Vucic kriv?


----------



## Bu rsone

Ako može čišćenje teme, prebacivanje u temu o autobusima:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812714&page=525


----------



## Буран

Не може. Народ да види на шта личе крнтије из Турске.


----------



## Bu rsone

Čim postaneš moderator, počni divljati, do tada nisi nadležan :cheers:


----------



## Буран

Да се не бисмо дошли у неприлике ко са Варшавским договором желим да поставим питање:

Да ли могу да отворим тему Tovarna avtomobilov in motorjev?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Koliko ja znam ja sam danas postao kraljica.


----------



## Nemanja034

Znaci ti si transgender? Kad zatreba ti si zensko.


----------



## Дisiдent

Докле ће ова жгадија одвратна да засерава сваку тему русофобијом ?!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134299784&postcount=955


----------



## dedonja

Nauči da koristiš listu ignorisanih...


----------



## Дisiдent

Ааа не иде то тако код пролазника.


----------



## boccabastard

Po dogovoru sa Dedonjom, ostavljam vam ovde skriptu koja ce da vrati tinypic linkove u zivot. To se mahom tice starih tema sa starim fotografijama, ali u principu radi na celom forumu pa gde god ima tinypic linkova zamaskiranih zvezdicama, a oni ce se pretvoriti u fotografije.

To se sve desava kod vas na kompu, i nema veze sa samim forumom.


Dakle ono sto vam treba je:

1. Greasemonkey ekstenzija za firefox i operu, ili Tampermonkey za chrome. Mislim da postoji neki iScript za IE ako iko koristi to uopste.

2. Skinite kriptu koju sam okacio:



Code:


https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/21644-tinypic-fix-for-ssc

i to je to  :banana:


----------



## Дisiдent

Неки нови чланови каче слике туђих пројеката по домаћим темама и уносе пометњу, јел могу да се упозоре мало?


----------



## dedonja

Samo malo da bacim pasulj da ih pronađem...


----------



## Дisiдent

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=819128&page=83

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731114&page=9

...


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

U temi "Izbori u Srbiji 2016" toliko baljezganja o događajima iz prošlog veka da bi trebalo brisati zadnjih desetak stranica
hvala


----------



## Буран

А када ти кренеш да ме нападаш у одсуству онда то може?


----------



## Дisiдent

Друкара.


----------



## Буран

Докле ће особе које се представљају као модератори да трпе усташко дивљање и иживљавање у теми сваштара?


----------



## Дisiдent

Буран;134382086 said:


> Докле ће особе које се представљају као модератори да трпе усташко дивљање и иживљавање у теми сваштара?


Квази-модератори.


----------



## dedonja

Do ne nađete prave moderatore ili dok ne naučite da razgovoru sa mentolima pristupate kao odrasli ljudi - tj. da sa njima ne razgovarate i pustite moderatore da obrišu pokušaj provokacije.

Da li je neko od vas video znak sličan ovome sa leve strane posta ispod podataka o forumašu? Znate li čemu služi? Da li ga je ikada iko je*eno upotrebio?


----------



## Буран

Ја сам дао предлог шта да радимо. Нико се није одазвао.


----------



## Дisiдent

Зашто је друг Буран у бригу?!


----------



## direktor

Ko nam je to i za kaj buranizovo burana na kratko


----------



## Дisiдent

Срамота, још једна црна мрља модератора.


----------



## Singidunum

Za sve koji se pitaju, Buran je dobio brig na hrvatskom forumu, ne znam zbog cega jer to sad nije vise ni vazno. Nije vazno zato sto je u medjuvremenu dobio trajni ban od administracije jer je nakon briga otvorio novi nalog kojim je zasuo forum fotografijama muskih genitalija i ljudskog izmeta (sto je najstroze zabranjeno a i svakako ako mogu da dodam izrazito neobicno ponasanje).


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Buran će se vratiti potreban je forumu a i forum njemu. Ali nije na odmet da malo dobije po turu. Pa ja sam morao dvajes puta da se registrujem dok nisam postao fin i uviđavan. Ne pada mi na pamet da se svađam sa mudonjama. zna se ko kosi a ko vodu nosi.


----------



## Bu rsone

Banovani korisnik El Diablo se vratio kao El Caballero:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134569859#post134569859


----------



## Žilijen

Шта значи бриг?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Žilijen said:


> Шта значи бриг?


Жути картон.


----------



## Дisiдent

Трежњење у станици.


----------



## Дisiдent

Па како странци знају да је он?
Наши га пријављују.


----------



## Bu rsone

A možda i Singi ponekad svrati na forum? Možda imamo moderaciju? Očito moderacija trpi klonove dok ne pređu neku granicu, pa onda sledi ban.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Стварно вам више није фора ово са бановањем Бурана. Добро, човек можда јесте остао заробљен у периоду индустријске револуције, али што је доста, доста је.


----------



## Дisiдent

Bu rsone said:


> A možda i Singi ponekad svrati na forum? Možda imamo moderaciju? Očito moderacija trpi klonove dok ne pređu neku granicu, pa onda sledi ban.


Ti si Buranomrzitelj i sa tobom nema rasprave.


----------



## Bu rsone

Na temama na kojima daje pravi doprinos ga obožavam, na temama koje ubija spamom ga mrzim. Takav osećaj imam i prema tebi. Samo pošteno.


----------



## Balkanada

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136636957&postcount=13796

Eto! :cheers: Ako vam ovo nije dovoljno da banujete ovog debila onda ne znam šta je


----------



## Nemanja034

I ovu budalu isto.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186049&page=28


----------



## smederevo991

Стварно кад ће модерација да онемогући оним бугарским троловима приступ нашем форуму ?


----------



## dedonja

Kada okupiramo Bugarsku, pa oni dođu pod ingerenciju naše moderacije


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

slava Buranu reach:


----------



## pipistrel

Узмите неког од дежурних смарача а вратите Бурана.


----------



## Podgoricanin

U skladu sa onim "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it", pridružujem se protestu za da se Buranu omogući povratak na forum...

I za Burana i za Gospodžu treba malo rastegnuti pravila, to su ipak vrlo specifičke pojave...


----------



## Talicni Tom

Podgoricanin said:


> "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it",


Kad se vec pravis pametan bespotrebno, deder napisi to na izvornom jeziku.

PS: Pravda za burana.

Covek mozda preteruje ali se od njega moze cuti mnogo vise korisnijih stvari od nekih ljudi koji su se registrovali po 2-3 puta.


----------



## Žilijen

Правда за Бурана!!!


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

pljuvanja vređanja cela strana pa i strana pre


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

zašto moderatori ne reaguju


----------



## filip__pg

Kljuc u bravu na ovu temu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1911960&page=15


----------



## Дisiдent

filip__pg said:


> Kljuc u bravu na ovu temu
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1911960&page=15


Де ми оде митинг Милошевића у Берану 2000. ?!


----------



## delija90

Ајде што онај Смарт Сити који је јуче извалио интернет тролује сваку могућу тему него што је још и онако дрзак и безобразан у одбрани свог треша којим затрпава цели форум.

Модератори да санкционишу ту најиритантнију и најбесмисленију појаву на форуму која лостање тема у БГ секцији чине практично неподношљивим. 

Ако то не средите драге воље ћу попити бан или бриг вређајући тог дебила.


----------



## direktor

Delija bar ti znas sta je ignor lista stavis ga tamo i uzivas


----------



## delija90

Зашто се толеришу нескривени ботови на теми о наводном београду? Конкретно Без Имена је очигледно ушао у сендвич бригаду. Годинама је овде био миран ко бубица а сад ботује и вређа наоколо.

Оно је за моментални бан.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ubiti


----------



## Bu rsone

Ljolj, već dva puta je trajno banovan, i opet se vraća :lol:


----------



## pipistrel

О коме говорите?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

pipistrel said:


> О коме говорите?


FjodorM komšija zabrinut


----------



## dedonja

Da li je on i ranije bio mušterija?


----------



## pop1982

Jest neki njegov '45-te u Blajburgu.


----------



## Bu rsone

dedonja said:


> Da li je on i ranije bio mušterija?


El Diablo.


----------



## dedonja

Ahaaa...


----------



## direktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666409&page=442

Staro vukovarca poslati kuci


----------



## Bu rsone

Aj brate zaključajte temu, upozorite forumaše...Tema je upropašćena, ne može se više učestvovati tamo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812714&page=589


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

preteruješ


----------



## direktor

A ja se cudim gdje nestade rankova oda jugisi


----------



## pipistrel

Bu rsone said:


> Aj brate zaključajte temu, upozorite forumaše...Tema je upropašćena, ne može se više učestvovati tamo:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812714&page=589


Нема потребе. Тема су аутомобили а не аутомобилски новитети, што опет не значи да и о томе не треба да се говори, само нико да каже нешто о томе.
Теби смета Буран, признај!


----------



## Bu rsone

Može se na milion strana raspravljati o starim vozilima, i ja se neću žaliti, i sam gotivim auta iz osamdesetih/devedesetih. Smeta mi trolovanje koje se nastavlja na svakoj stranici. Više nije Buran u pitanju, sad smo se svi uhvatili u je*eno kolo.
Ne smeš pitati za neki deo, jer sledi odgovor
"Samo ti kupuj krševe od 3 miliona kilometara, sastavljen od 4 krša. Nadam se da će podleteti po šleper i postati fleka."


----------



## Дisiдent

Bu rsone said:


> Nadam se da će podleteti po šleper i postati fleka."


Ибарска стил.


----------



## турбо

> *"Samo ti kupuj krševe od 3 miliona kilometara, sastavljen od 4 krša*. Nadam se da će podleteti po šleper i postati fleka."


Уш'о ја у VW polo. Вози га пријатељ. Видим на обртомеру последња цифра је број 6. Питам га: Је л ово дизел? Он каже: Не, иде на бензин. Ја: како на бензин када црвена зона почиње на 4.500 обратаја? Он: на бензин, сад сам сипао 95 на пумпи. 

И тад ми сине да је неко враћао километражу тако што је скинуо цео сат и заменио га са другим из неког дизелаша.


----------



## pop1982

Otključajte Košarku i manite se više nekih zabrana, ako već zabranjujete, zabranite vrijeđanje i fašističke ispade na forumu.


----------



## Дisiдent

pop1982 said:


> Otključajte Košarku i manite se više nekih zabrana, ako već zabranjujete, zabranite vrijeđanje i fašističke ispade na forumu.


Ако ћемо тако онда и аутошовинистичке антиправославне антисрпске и антируске дакле банујте попа.


----------



## pop1982

Može :cheers:. Samo ne znam, gdje sam ja to antisrbin, autošovinista itd. To, što ne volim ološ, koji nažalost pripada mome narodu, još ne znači, da ne volim svoj narod, volio bih samo da se oslobodimo govana. Drugo je, što postojite takvi, što podržavate takva govna.
A koliko nw volim Ruse, obe kćerke imaju imena, koja su najčešća među Rusima. Pametnom dovoljno.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Ja tražim od administratora da mi se objasni zašto je obrisana moja objava o poštovanju izvornih naziva! U pitanju je bila priča o kafani "Proleće" u temi o pešačkim zonama u Beogradu. Ako nemate petlje odgovoriti mi ovde javno, očekujem da mi pošaljete objašnjenje u privatnoj poruci!


----------



## Singidunum

Nisam ja obrisao post ali evo sad gledam i vidim da si u temi o pesackim zonama napisao vrlo dugacak post o ekavici i ijekavici koji si pritom poceo sa "Naslućujem da ću pokrenuti žustru raspravu" pa ne znam sta ti nije jasno. Da li to sto ti je obrisan post koji nema veze sa temom ili sto ti je obrisan post za koji si sam znao da ce pokrenuti raspravu?


----------



## dedonja

Ja sam ti obrisao post iz razloga koje si sam naveo, a koje je Singi dobro primetio. Ako hoćeš da povedeš takvu raspravu, povedi je na odgovarajućoj temi.

P.S. Hvala što si pitanje postavio ovde a ne na temi o pešačkim zonama.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Onda vas obojicu molim da se ukaže direktoru da u svojoj objavi spomenute teme prepravi naziv beogradske kafane "Proljeće" u "Proleće". Ako je nekom zasmetalo moje pojašnjenje i obrazloženje, imajte na umu da meni smeta ta njegova rečenica. Bode mi oči i, slobodno mogu reći, ponižava. Budite demokratični i parlamentarni do kraja. Hvala.


----------



## pop1982

Za nekoga, ko ima i engleski naziv glavnog grada u lokaciji, si jako osjetljiv na zapadnu varijantu srpskog jezika. Ali razumljivo, u zadnje vrijeme lijepo kipti antiprečanstvo na ovom forumu.


----------



## pop1982

Daj više otključajte košarku!
Do tada , budžeti timova u Evroligi:
CSKA - 35 miliona
Real - 27
Fenerbahče 23
Barselona 21
Darušafaka 20
Armani 19
Efes 18
PAO 14
Olimpijakos 12,5
Galatasaraj 12
Baskonija 11,5
Makabi 11
Uniks 10,5
Bamberg 8,5
Žalgiris 8
Zvezda 5 miliona.


----------



## Дisiдent

pop1982 said:


> Daj više otključajte košarku!
> Do tada , budžeti timova u Evroligi:
> CSKA - 35 miliona
> Real - 27
> Fenerbahče 23
> Barselona 21
> Darušafaka 20
> Armani 19
> Efes 18
> PAO 14
> Olimpijakos 12,5
> Galatasaraj 12
> Baskonija 11,5
> Makabi 11
> Uniks 10,5
> Bamberg 8,5
> Žalgiris 8
> Zvezda 5 miliona.


Отварајте кошарку бре! 
Звезда се попишала по ЦСКА сиротињи :lol:


----------



## pop1982

Kuzmić rastura. Mislio sam da je odlazak Marjanovića hendikep, a onda ga Cirbes uspješno zamijenio, da bi Kuzmić 'nuliro testove'. Mislim, da je Srbija dobila fantastičnu peticu. 
Čak i bez Jovića je Zvezda briljirala, iako moram priznati, da CSKA nije bio na nivou, tj. nije imao sudije uz sebe.
A i Đenka je imao svoju noć.


----------



## Дisiдent

Е стварно немате шлифа за модераторе. Кажњавате човека због логичног потеза. У сред процвата наше клупске кошарке ви држите затворену тему. Знамо да није по правилима отварати закључане или обрисане теме, али дајте мало логике, не само чисто држање по прописима ко пијан плота.
Чиииз...


----------



## Bu rsone

A tako je brate. Ako neko krene flejmovati, pošaljite ga preko mosta na reci Kvaj, i ćaos.

Pa čak su i Bobsona pustili da igra, dečko dao 15 poena. Jokić standardan, Zvezda bije okolo...


----------



## dedonja

Дisiдent;137583496 said:


> Е стварно немате шлифа за модераторе. Кажњавате човека због логичног потеза. У сред процвата наше клупске кошарке ви држите затворену тему. Знамо да није по правилима отварати закључане или обрисане теме, али дајте мало логике, не само чисто држање по прописима ко пијан плота.
> Чиииз...


Da se držimo propisa ti ne bi bio na forumu. Zar ne?


----------



## Дisiдent

dedonja said:


> Da se držimo propisa ti ne bi bio na forumu. Zar ne?


Их одавно.
Зато кажем примењујте прописе позитивно и тамо где је логично, а не слепо.


----------



## Дisiдent

Де је поп?


----------



## Žilijen




----------



## mile85

Sta se ceka sa otvaranjem teme o kosarci, ili da otvaramo novu temu?


----------



## dedonja

Košarkaška tema je otvorena.
Ja vas molim da ozbiljno shvatite politiku nulte tolerancije koja od sada važi na toj temi.


----------



## Дisiдent

Где је Вучко загинуо?


----------



## Bu rsone

Nova kletva- "Dabogda Disident pitao za tebe"


----------



## Дisiдent

Хаха, па ја сам стари заштитник грађана тј форумаша.


----------



## Bu rsone

Дisiдent;137749245 said:


> Хаха, па ја сам стари *заштитник грађана тј форумаша.*



"PSIHOPATA!!!"
"Disident da odgovori na optužbe da je zaklao i pojeo popa!"
"DAN TREĆI A MANIJAK NE ODGOVARA NA OPTUŽBE! JE LI DEDONJA PREKLAN ILI SAMO ZAVEJAN?"


----------



## турбо

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> jel to nema više lajkova. kukulele kako ću bez toga. sad ne mogu da lajkujem kraljicu


Увек можеш да пошаљеш писмо подршке.


----------



## EagleX

Nadam se da to sto je Buran u brigu nije prvoalrilska sala.
Taman malo da se ohladi i pati za vreme i posle izbora.


----------



## Bu rsone

A ja ga nisam prijavio. Zabrinjavajuće...


----------



## tataratira

dedonja said:


> Zato je dakle bila ona blokada danas... Ja rekoh napao nas Vučić


I ja posmislio haha


----------



## direktor

Vrni te lajkove


----------



## dedonja

турбо;139265026 said:


> Каква блокада?


Dugo nisam mogao da pristupim sajtu.


----------



## tataratira

Kace se vratiti lajkovi?


----------



## Bu rsone

Ekipe su na terenu, izašao je i mali Pajo Radov Čakarević, ako on ne spoji, neće niko.

Ođe se možete informisati o mukama DaiTengu-a sa nadogradnjom foruma:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139318551#post139318551

Preksinoć se, na sat vremena, pojavilo lajk dugme, ali nije funkcionisalo.


----------



## турбо

Зашто је кажњен члан форума Немања034?


----------



## Дisiдent

Мора се написати и образложити сваки бриг/бан то ја као самозвани заштитник форумаша захтевам.


----------



## турбо

То је због тога што је антидругосрбијанац. Нема друге.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Друга Србија смешта банове за пумпање броја лајкова од стране модова.


----------



## Дisiдent

Тема војно ваздухопловство...
Има ли модератора у авиону?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ovi u svom elementu





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139935076#post139935076


----------



## турбо

Размишљам да ли да их поново бомбардујем...


----------



## EagleX

Cime? Svojim tezama o drugosrbijancima?


Ranko SuNS!! said:


> ovi u svom elementu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139935076#post139935076


Ah ti Kroasani. 
Kao gomila pogubljene dece sa posttraumatskim sindromom.
Ko to moze da mrzi?


----------



## турбо

> Cime? Svojim tezama o drugosrbijancima?


Ајде олади дечко... Цртај.


----------



## CrazySerb

Kome se to slihtamo promenom imena Dnejpropetrovska? hno:


----------



## турбо

Другоукрајинцима и другосрбијанцима...


----------



## Singidunum

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Днепр_(город)


----------



## турбо

А гле чуда облас је још увек Дњепропетровска...


----------



## Singidunum

Pa i oblast je Lenjingradska jos uvek. U svakom slucaju poenta je da ako je ruska Vikipedija preimenovala clanak ko smo mi da se bunimo.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

pa prvosrbijanci


----------



## Дisiдent

Singidunum said:


> Pa i oblast je Lenjingradska jos uvek. U svakom slucaju poenta je da ako je ruska Vikipedija preimenovala clanak ko smo mi da se bunimo.


Mi smo veći Rusi od Rusa, ko što su i oni veći Srbi od Srba.


----------



## pop1982

Kao što su Bošnjaci veći Turci od Turaka, a Hrvati veće pape od samog pape. Odlika malih naroda, nemaju svoje ja. A nekada smo bili veliki narod, svi su htjeli biti Srbi.


----------



## Дisiдent

pop1982 said:


> A nekada smo bili veliki narod, svi su htjeli biti Srbi.


Ој Србијо песмо међу народима...


----------



## турбо

А што си ти пост'о Словенац Попе?


----------



## pop1982

Otjerali me prvosrbijanci svojim idiotizmom :troll:.


----------



## турбо

У Босни нема Србијанаца... Само Босанаца и Херцеговаца...


----------



## Bu rsone

Ja bih volio da sam Srbin, makar zbog papira


----------



## турбо

Bu rsone said:


> Ja bih volio da sam Srbin, makar zbog papira


Да би пост'о Србин мораш прво да прођеш кроз катарзу и изобразбу... Не може све на ''мајке ми'' и ''бићу добар''...


----------



## smederevo991

Да ли можете више да казните ово намерно и константно троловање '? Човек је поново започео расправу коју су модератори прекинули и обрисали ономад, само на другом месту сада. Ако то није против правила форума не знам шта је. Ф16 версус Миг23, Слоба версус сви остали, и остале небулозе које се сваких пар сати понављају по свим темема форума, мислим да треба најстроже забранити.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140156909&postcount=12815


----------



## турбо

Подсети ме о чему се ради? Где је писало?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

čisto me zanima ako može obaveštenje zašto je izvršen majski prevrat


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

mislim ubistvo kraljice je zločin složićete se


----------



## smederevo991

Да ли може да се казни ова тролчина због континуираних провокација ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140342299&postcount=8268


----------



## Дisiдent

Срмота бре да вас буде...


----------



## degen2

BURAN IS LOVE
BURAN IS LIFE
GIVE US BURAN BACK!!!!


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Ко је пријавио Бурју? Стварно није фора.


----------



## direktor

Buran ce se vrne samo treba staviti moratorijum na pisanje o cobetu


----------



## Дisiдent

Све је почело тако што задрти модератори нису хтели безазлени Варшавски договор....


----------



## Bu rsone

Kme kme bla bla... Traži telefon pa drkajte preko moba. Poserem vam se u forum, unesrećili ste ga. Molim ban sa srpskog pdf-a, pa da više ne čitam izdvojeno odeljenje Informera. Rasteraste pola forumaša!

MIG MIG MIG, STALJIN, MOSKVIČ! Pa o tome više ne pišu ni u Železnogorsku jebote. Hvala i sve najbolje!



I bravo za modove.


----------



## Дisiдent

Попиј пиво...


----------



## 6ео

Поздрав,

Да ли је могуће видети нове непрочитане поруке само за наше форуме, слично опцији New Posts која важи за глобални форум?


----------



## usernameserbia

Hoce li iko da reaguje na ponovno aktiviranje Mire Markovic i pokojnog Slobodana Milosevica na svim faking temama, konkretno auto industrija i trolovanje propalim dogovorom nekakvog izvoza traktora od pre 150 godina?


----------



## scrooge.

Позови се на припадност мањиској групи да би ти убрзали поступак и прихватање захтева. Кажи да си угрожен.


----------



## Дisiдent

Нек стоји ово и овде да се види шта је дозвољено писати на српском пофоруму, на бруку и срамоту квазимодератора...



Barak Obmana said:


> Deportacija je jedino rešenje. Deportacija Rusofila u Rusiju. Kao svojevremeno kralj Aleksandar što je sa Ataturkom dogovorio deportaciju svih koji se osećaju Turcima. Tako se danas trebaju dogovoriti Vučić i Putin. Nama nanose štetu, a Rusiji treba neko da naseli ogromna prostranstva i makar malo iskoristi taj potencijal.


----------



## pop1982

Hahahaha, onda bi bili Mađari i Bošnjaci većina u Srbiji . Šta se ljutiš, besplatna karta, nemoj biti tako uskogled.


----------



## dedonja

Jeeee... čovek hoće da mu ostvari san, a on ga cinkari... mislim stvarno...


----------



## Mr Bing

Јел Војно ваздухопловство закључано за стално?


----------



## Дisiдent

Ne cinkarim ja njega nego vas kenjomoderatore kada sl put udaljite ubogog smederevca zbog gluposti, cisto da se vidi sta se u isto vreme propagira najnormalnije.
Dakle ako neko kaze da treba proterati ljude iz Srbije na ideoloskoj osnovi, onda neko drugi moze reci da neke tamo treba u jame i tako dalje... 
Ali ajde smesno je bas.


----------



## Nemanja034

Sto mi je izgrisan komentar o fontani? :troll:

Dedonja, jesi otiso u botove?


----------



## dedonja

Ja sam izmislio botove 

Prolazniče, ostavi smederevca na miru - nije dovoljno što je kažnjen, nego mu još treba ga ti braniš :lol:


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

koga prolaznik brani taj je najebo


----------



## Nemanja034

dedonja said:


> Ja sam izmislio botove
> 
> Prolazniče, ostavi smederevca na miru - nije dovoljno što je kažnjen, nego mu još treba ga ti braniš :lol:


Znaci Visekruna, znao sam da Vucic ima nekog bliskog na forumu :lol:


----------



## Дisiдent

dedonja said:


> Ja sam izmislio botove
> 
> Prolazniče, ostavi smederevca na miru - nije dovoljno što je kažnjen, nego mu još treba ga ti braniš :lol:


Не браним ја Смедеревца, него принцип (којег ви немате).


----------



## direktor

Opet oceraste znate koga vec uzername rastura ssc srb


----------



## Дisiдent

Vazno da meni neki Singi salje poruke... ma bole me...


----------



## CrazySerb

Дisiдent;140592798 said:


> Нек стоји ово и овде да се види шта је дозвољено писати на српском пофоруму, на бруку и срамоту квазимодератора...


Nazalost, nema dovoljno bandera na Terazijama za ovakve spodobe. hno:


----------



## Talicni Tom

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140589007&postcount=2146

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140612856&postcount=16880

Buran vam smeta, a ovo trolovanje na nivou deteta od 7 godina je ok.


----------



## Дisiдent

usernameserbia said:


> Iskreno bih voleo da se svaki clan foruma koji pomene izraz prvo ili drugosrbijanac, ili neki slican kroatizam, u pezorativnom ili bilo kom drugom smislu, automatski banuje. Buran ili ma ko drugi.
> 
> Zamolio bih te da teme "Sloba planirao da kupi spejs satl i da pokrene vorld vajd satelajt tivi, zuti sprecili" i slicne opaske sacuvas za sebe. Tu mislim na teme koje su jasno oznacene za izgradnju, pracenje aktuelnih stvari ne nekih izmisljenih fantazmagoricnih projekata kojima je odredjena grupa ljudi dosla do milijardi, a narod ostao u sankcijama. Ti si vrlo vest sagovornik, mozes da ucestvujes u konstruktivnim raspravama, ali cesto neces.
> 
> Zamolio bih te samo jos da se prisetis, kada vec pomenu automobile, ko je "glupa marva koja ne zasluzuje bolje". Niko nije rekao da je Jugo los, vec da je danas los. Ti si taj koji uporno pokusava da uporedjuje Juga sa Insignijom ili 159.
> 
> Sve dok se budes pridrzavao svojih postulata (i ovih smernica), ja ti dajem rec da necu ucestvovati u raspravi sa tobom ma koliku glupost da odvalis. Zakopacu ratnu sekiru


Ко ти крив кад теби и многима дрхте гаће од спомена Слобе.
СЛОБА ! БУ!


----------



## Дisiдent

Али слажем се да ту причу треба завршити.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

te uslove Buran ne može ispuniti. Jače je to od njega


----------



## Буpан

У 500 евра?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ja to nikad nisam ni video. U tri ture?


----------



## Буpан

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> ja to nikad nisam ni video. U tri ture?


Може и у пет. Имамо договор. Мада модератор је тај који ће да пресуди пре тебе и мене.

Ја сам дао за један дан 100 постова. Испунио сам обећање за фотографије са сајма, а такође и за инфраструктурни пројекат приступних саобраћајница. Данас сам имао намеру да забележим још неке ствари, али ме је олуја у Београду омела као и неке породичне обавезе.

Филм из Зенита Е иде на развијање. Нови ћу да уметнем да наставим даље тамо где сам стао. 

Два дана су прошла, ја нисам ставио фотографију ИЖ-а нити сам некога назвао другосрбијанцем. Истина је да читам све што се напише и да пратим, али овако ми је некако занимљивије.

У скоријој будућности очекујте још доста тога. Видим да је доста људи пратило оно што сам поставио.


----------



## pop1982

A što niko ne slika vrijeme, zar stvarno to nikoga ne zanima? Naročito kad je nevrijeme? Hrvati su angažovaniji, što se tiče toga.


----------



## Буpан

Зенит готов.


----------



## EagleX

Ti si svakako dobrodosao da diskutujes na bilo kojoj temi, samo uljudno, bez potcenjivanja, ponizavanja (sem botova).


----------



## Буpан

Тек ће да буде...

Једини проблем са којим се сада сусрећем јесте потрошња батерија, а самим тим и новца. Имам разне идеје за репортаже и фотграфије. За три дана сам накрцао 150 постова. Жел. станице, путеви, мостови, тунели, улице, аутобуси, возови, авиони,... Свашта.

У плану су ми пут на Златибор, Нови Сад, Суботица, С. Митровица, Крагујевац,... Једино што ме одвраћа јесте сазнање за фатални судар који се данас десио код ГМ-а на Ибарској. Ако идем возом нећу стићи никад. Ако седнем у аутобус излудећу...

Југо ових дана мирује, али биће и ђирања. 

Највећа радост ми је сада Зенит, али он исто кошта. Због нестанка фотографских радњи и машина израда и развијање филомва је поскупело. Један црно-бели филм кошта 400 динара. Толико су и две батерије за апарат. Ништа више није јефтино. Мобилне телефоне не признајем.


----------



## Bu rsone

Cim si ispisao sve to, sam si svestan da si u jednom trenutku preterao. Za tvoje ponasanje pred kraj "Druge ere Burana" ne povlacim rec. Presao si sve granice, a neki su te jos i potpaljivali. Privremeno sam zbog svega napustio forum. Za tvoje ponasanje iz "Prve ere" i dalje iskazujem postovanje, a za tvoj novi profil, jebaj ga, moram ti cestitati. Ukoliko ostanes ovako seksi, podrzavam. 


Drugo, napravi kompromis, i koristi digitani fotoaparat jbm mu. Zenit neka bude skuplji hobi, za posebne prilike. Ukoliko forum lagano ozivljava, ja cu se ukljuciti fotografijama NS, okolnih mesta, i krenucu u potragu za napustenim objektima.


----------



## pipistrel

Шта вам је сад убоги Буран скривио?


----------



## Дisiдent

Неки мајмун га напао на Аутомобилима ваљда, овај му одговорио и ћао... срамота.


----------



## Djakza

Кад пре, баш се обрадовах кад се вратио, живнуо форум


----------



## Sego

Дisiдent;141265512 said:


> Неки мајмун га напао на Аутомобилима ваљда, овај му одговорио и ћао... срамота.


Ено клошара напада и након што су ме бановали. Сељак!


----------



## Sego

А што се вас модератора и друкара тиче имам да вам поручим следеће:

нит сам помињо Слоба, нит са говорио да је МиГ-23 бољи од Ф-35, нит сам величао ЗИЛ. Ви сте ме бановали. Што значи да са вама нема договора.

Има да се региструјем 100.000 пута. Банујте ме има да дође 100.001 пут.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Kome smeta jak Buran?


----------



## Žilijen

Стварно је безобразлук ово што се ради Бурану!!!


----------



## dedonja

Sego said:


> А што се вас модератора и друкара тиче имам да вам поручим следеће:
> 
> нит сам помињо Слоба, нит са говорио да је МиГ-23 бољи од Ф-35, нит сам величао ЗИЛ. Ви сте ме бановали. Што значи да са вама нема договора.
> 
> Има да се региструјем 100.000 пута. Банујте ме има да дође 100.001 пут.


Mislim, Imaš ti taj talenat da izbrišeš delove realnosti koji ti ne odgovaraju. U ovom kontekstu mogu da odgovorim samo kao upućen forumaš, a ne kao mod.

Prva stvar: kada si prvi put banovan permanentno, pravila foruma nalažu da si završio sa učešćem u radu foruma. Dakle, banuje se osoba, a ne profil. Ne bih da ulazim u razloge tog bana, mislim da je bio na hrvatskom delu foruma, ispravi me ako grešim. Ipak, posle toga si se vraćao bezbroj puta, i generalno si ostajao na forumu dok ne bi posao apsolutno nemoguć (da ne pominjem incident sa fekalijama i polnim organima). U tom kontekstu, jako je neuljudno da napadaš modove koji su kršili jedno od najstrožijih pravila foruma da bi tebi izašli u susret. I ni jedan jedini put to nisi ispoštovao. Evo, reci ljudima, koliko puta sam ti slao poruke da te molim (ej bre) da prekineš da se tako ponašaš. Koliko? 10, 15 puta? Uvek kažeš ok i ni jednom me nisi ispoštovao. To više nije bila stvar strpljenja, već ličnog dostojanstva. Shvatio sam da sa tobom nema dogovora i digao sam ruke od te mogućnosti.

Druga stvar: Odakle tebi ideja da si ti u poziciji da postavljaš uslove?! Svaki post koji napišeš i koji opstane na forumu je dobra volja modova i te dobre volje ima toliko da forumaši sa pravom dovode u pitanje integritet moderacije. Ok, hajde da posmatrama stvari ovako: ja ovo mogu samo da protumačim kao da oni koji donose odluke nisu prihvatili tvoje uslove. I, šta sad? Sudeći po tvojoj reakciji posle novog bana, ti zapravo nisi nikada ni pokušao da se dogovoriš, već si izneo ultimatum čije odbijanje je rezultovalo tvojom pretnjom. Drugim rečima, dogovora nikada nije ni bilo, jer ga nikada nisi ni želeo, već si odlučio da kažaš administraciji i supermodovima kako si ti odlučio da će od sada biti, a ako tako ne bude, forum postaje tvoj taoc.

Zapravo su stvari veoma proste: Prekršio si pravila i kažnjen si. Budi čovek i prihvati kaznu, dođi na skup, ispričaj se sa ljudima, razmeni telefone, ostani u kontaktu, eksploatišite zajedničke teme, steći ćeš nove prijatelje, pre svega među neistomišljenicima...

*edit:*
Tek sada sam video ovo od juče:










Pa dobro Burane, brate rođeni, čemu ovo?! Opsovao si momku majku. Čemu ovako nešto? Kako bre možeš ovo da kažeš čoveku?
Šta bi ti uradio da si na mestu moderacije? Sve šta sam napisao je potpuno suvišno... Evo ti mi reci da li je ovo za ban. Zajebi moderaciju i adminstraciju, ti proceni i reci.


----------



## Sego

Јесам. Покушао сам да се договорим и све што сам обећао сам испоштовао. Чак нисам ни одговарао на сваку. 

Реко си да ти смета миг 25. Има ли га? Рекао си да не може више о алекуи трабанту. Има ли их? Реко си да не може више да се велича Слобо. Где је Слобо?

Шта је сад услов? Да ми неко каже да сам јадник и да ја ћутим? Па јебаћу му матер макар ме бановали још 300.000 пута. 

На теми о демографији људи говоре како је Слобо побио више Срба од Павелића на три стране - може. На теми о Емиграцији људи псују једни другима матер четничку и црвено-усташку... Може. Ја кад напишем нешто за Слоба - марш напоље!

Немам речи.

Је л Ранко банован икс пута? Јесте. Колико пута је истеран Дисидент? Милион. Откуд Донгху два налога? 

Молим лепо.



> Zapravo su stvari veoma proste: Prekršio si pravila i kažnjen si. Budi čovek i prihvati kaznu.


Будите људи па третирајте све једнако. Колико овде има спамера и клошара који немају ниједну своју репортажу, фотографију и други допринос и њима се све толерише? Колико људи долази само да би лечило фрустрације и пљувало све од реда? Само пљување - нема ничег другог.


----------



## degen2

Ajde bre decice opustite se.
Zanimljivo mi je gledati vas kako se koljete i svadjate


----------



## Дisiдent

degen2 said:


> Ajde bre decice opustite se.
> Zanimljivo mi je gledati vas kako se koljete i svadjate


Имаш среће јер млађе пунолетнике не кољем


----------



## degen2

Дisiдent;141392212 said:


> Имаш среће јер млађе пунолетнике не кољем




Ne bi valjda udario na kolegu?
Ti kao vodja ti?


----------



## Talicni Tom

Da li je moguce da nikome od administratora ne smeta ovo siptarsko-arnautsko proseravanje po forumu?


----------



## dedonja

Zato što administraciju boli uvo za tave stvari, to je na moderatorima.

Nego, zašto ljudi na ovom forumu imaju fobiju od linkova... Možda sam preterao sa represijom...Gde prodiru šiptari? Gde da šaljemo poljačanje?


----------



## Talicni Tom

:lol::lol:

Izvinjavam se mislio sam na moderaciju.

Evo konkretno dva primera.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737436&page=94
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1024215&page=542


----------



## Singidunum

Dokle god bude vas koji ste spremni da se dopisujete sa bugijem on ce dolaziti na ovaj forum


----------



## Дisiдent

Дедоња вози...


----------



## Sale81

Dragi Forumasi... 

da li je moguce vozeti se biciklom od brankovog mosta do ade? Ili je zbog gradilista BGnaV biciklisticki put blokiran?

Hvala unapred i pozdrav svima.


----------



## pozor

Prohodno je, teraj slobodno.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

neko prodaje telefone


----------



## smederevo991

Овај нечовек је по ко зна који пут позвао на масовно убијање неистомишљеника.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142118617&postcount=8596


----------



## pop1982

Jok, samo one sa genocidnim namjerama, tj. ko se mača lati, od mača i umire. A Peđa je već pozivao na zatiranje Albanaca mačem i ognjem, pa niko nije reagovao. Da ne govorim, da uporno, kao i ti, vrijeđa antifašistički pokret.
A i mogli bi vas sa rasističkim i fašističkim stavovima da malo prorijede sa ovog foruma, red bi bio.


----------



## Дisiдent

pop1982 said:


> Jok, samo one sa genocidnim namjerama, tj. ko se mača lati, od mača i umire. A Peđa je već pozivao na zatiranje Albanaca mačem i ognjem, pa niko nije reagovao. Da ne govorim, da uporno, kao i ti, vrijeđa antifašistički pokret.
> A i mogli bi vas sa rasističkim i fašističkim stavovima da malo prorijede sa ovog foruma, red bi bio.


Попе схвати да свако има неке болне теме, на пример ти величаш комунисте који су направили етничко чишћење у Војводини, а ти људи су исто нечији преци. По истом аршину би и тебе могао неко да псује и позива на убијање.
Превише си острашћен и живиш у прошлости.


----------



## pop1982

Ne veličam komuniste, već doba socijalizma, gdje je čovjek bio čovjek. Zabole me za komunjarama. A partizan, što je ubijao njemačku djecu, žene i starce je isto govno kao ustaša. Isto sam već rekao.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Поп и логика, два света.


----------



## zeberdee

Ko mi je banovao ip adresu i zbog čega? Prvo sam mislio da sam ja banovan. Moram bezveze da trošim račun na telefonu zbog ovoga...


----------



## Дisiдent

Бриговали Уличног Ходача због плиме и осеке... hno:


----------



## smederevo991

Очистите тему од офтопика и провокатора.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142184812&postcount=13496


----------



## Дisiдent

Боле их кц у дупе.


----------



## BL2

odrasti


----------



## Дisiдent

Зашто је затворено Војно ваздухопловство?
Потребна је одвојена тема, а не да се трпа у Војску све и свја.


----------



## Mr Bing

Дisiдent;142735924 said:


> Зашто је затворено Војно ваздухопловство?
> Потребна је одвојена тема, а не да се трпа у Војску све и свја.


Немој, то је табу тема.


----------



## CrazySerb

Gde nam je Vrachar? Covek k'o u zemlju propao


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Опет оде Бурја. Што не оставите човека на миру? Генерално се не слажем са њим, али је веома живописан лик.


----------



## pozor

Zašto je Wuxa banovan?


----------



## smederevo991

Срамота је да Бурана банујете експресно док жена у црном прави нове профиле и без проблема већ данима биствује на форуму.


----------



## Дisiдent

Кафана би живнула када би оставили људе на миру, а почели да бригују чешће због вређања и троловања. Буран донео човек репортажу са Слободе, они га смакнули. Која је то логика јбт да један форестпк сме да уништава озбиљне теме, а Буран који је углавном у кафани и који не уништава ништа буде смакнут због каре које је Хрватима поставио? Са друге стране неке озбиљне теме, као што је привреда и ваздухопловство су пуне тролова који тотално унижавају форум. Такође и многе теме о Београду су пуне хејтера. Бар су оног клака склонили.


----------



## Дisiдent

Све у свему дебилизација.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Теме о Београду пуне хејтера? Хејтује се све за шта има разлога. Извини, не можемо сви да величамо ову деструцкију Београда. Рођен сам и одрастао у њему, и већ година присуствујем његовом уништавању и претварању у гигантску Калуђерицу. Јебига, не можемо сви да ботујемо за радикале.


----------



## Talicni Tom

Pa je l ima nekog realnog pozitivnog efekta sto na reportazu nekog forumasa ko se realno iscima da to sve fotografise nalepite 3 strane pljuvanja po vucicu i kompaniji? Jako pogresno mesto ste odabrali za proteste, svako ko ovde dodje dovoljno je svestan vucicevih sranja a onaj ko misli drugacije je to sveso uradio i sa namerom dosao da botuje. Raspravom sa ovim drugima samo trujete i unistavate teme..


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Ја генерално лајкујем постове кад неко ислика нешто везано за тему која ме занима, макар ми се и не свиђало шта видим. То што не могу да оставим позитиван коментар, то је друга ствар. Тиме ми није намера да ниподаштавам труд оних који сликају.


----------



## Talicni Tom

Razumem ja tebe ali zar se mora to crnilo provlaciti bas korz svaki kutak foruma i kuda to vodi. 

Ti kao da zaboravljas da je i pljuvanje marketing.


----------



## pipistrel

Хоћемо ли трпети бугарско иживљавање и на нашем форуму? Где су модератори?

Терајте их у три пичке материне. Сваком по банана на недељу дана да се науче памети.


----------



## Аполон

Предлажем да се обришу објаве на теми "Софија" #1959 #1960 #1961 

И наравно да још једном напоменем да је потребно променити назив теме приштинског аеродрома, не знам коме то може да не смета. Чак се ни на албанском делу форума не спомиње име тог терористе.


----------



## pozor

Predlažem da se zaključa tema o Sofiji, i kraj priče.


----------



## Аполон

Не треба закључавати, ево сада су обрисане спорне објаве и могу наставити да постављају. Ако се понови овакав испад свакако треба закључати тему.


----------



## smederevo991

Да ли сте ви модератори реални ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143380664&postcount=503


----------



## Bu rsone

To je lik koji se registrirao 30 puta, a na srpski forum dolazi zbog teme "Zločini nad Srbima". Ex El diablo. Klanja se Francetiću.

Prošli put je napao Hrvatske moderatore zašto je banovan. Dedonja, ako ga banuješ, posveti mi taj ban. I idi preko Donjeg Lapca...


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Da li neko ko je ignorisan može videti objave onog koji ga je ignorisao?


----------



## Дisiдent

Тачно су их лепо распоредили тамо у Крунској и свакоме дали по неку тему, од БНВ, привреде, аутопутева, преко паркова, фасада до Air Serbia за коју је задужен Мандрак 
(да не заборавимо жути су измислили интернет ботовање и први имали екипу која је за то задужена)


----------



## Bu rsone

U Hrvatskoj imaju crvene, crne,Četnike i Kradezeovce. Malo rada na etiketama vam ne bi škodilo.


----------



## Bu rsone

Ja mislim da su svi složni u tome da srpskom pdf-u treba još jedan mod i jedan editor. Hrvati imaju skoro 8 modova (Masni, Semper, Gorg, vkreso, vozilo, Roki... ), Srbi dedonju i SIngi navrati. Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. MInimum 2 editora i jednog moda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BL2

dedonja je zaduzen za linkove, kako se zove ta funkcija?


----------



## Bu rsone

Dedonja je JEDINI


----------



## dedonja

Dodaj dodaj!


----------



## pozor

Kakva orgija fašista i frustriranih gabura na sekciji beograda na njihovom
forumu. 

Naravno, njihovi modovi ne rade ništa, vrv dele njihovo stanovište.

Opet ne razumem naše koji učestvuju tamo i daju im na važnosti i značaju. 

Ali hajde, ono naše samo sloga Srbina spasava ionako nikada nije bilo primenjeno
u praksi.


----------



## Bu rsone

Uveli Bugari net? Kako je počelo i mi ćemo taj S 300


----------



## Bu rsone

Ej, ljudi, aj kafana, ali na temi o BEG da se ovo dozvoljava? Obojicu malo u bajbokanu i mandraka i zvonka.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542570&page=409


----------



## Ani1

pozor said:


> Kakva orgija fašista i frustriranih gabura na sekciji beograda na njihovom
> forumu.
> 
> Naravno, njihovi modovi ne rade ništa, vrv dele njihovo stanovište.
> 
> Opet ne razumem naše koji učestvuju tamo i daju im na važnosti i značaju.
> 
> Ali hajde, ono naše samo sloga Srbina spasava ionako nikada nije bilo primenjeno
> u praksi.


Патлиџан је већ одавно заслужио бан


aubergine72 said:


> Could you speak in a normal language? Contrary to popular belief, the whole world doesn't understand Croatian. Thank you.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

jel ovo doyvoljeno


----------



## CrazySerb

Moze li se ova tema otkljucati? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=969624&page=11


----------



## smederevo991

Да ли планирате да коначно смирите овог малоумника, и зашто не ? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144465373&postcount=3392


----------



## Dead hand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144465373&postcount=3392

Управа да реагује. Хвала.


----------



## Dead hand

И ово исто видите:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144465868&postcount=7659


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Dead hand said:


> И ово исто видите:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144465868&postcount=7659


Не видим овде ништа спорно. Колико се овде прозивају жута говна итд...


----------



## del boj

Ma to sam ja mislio grupa. E sad što su se oni prepoznali kao g***a to je njihov problem. Podsvest svašta čini


----------



## Дisiдent

Pedja_Nbg said:


> Не видим овде ништа спорно. Колико се овде прозивају жута говна итд...


Дај пример...
Ти си главни у изазивању таквих ствари јер шириш неку мржњу ботовањем о некаквим радикалима, позивањем на убиства итд.
Преносиш фрустрације на цели форум и уносиш злу крв.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Да ми је твој мозак да се одморим мало...


----------



## Дisiдent

Pedja_Nbg said:


> Да ми је твој мозак да се одморим мало...


Дакле немаш примера, остајеш обична исфрустрирана баба која кука на зле радикале у сваком посту.


----------



## direktor

Uvesti ulaznicu za kafan od 400 postova ipak smo mi bolji od susjeda


----------



## pipistrel

Глупо је.


----------



## smederevo991

Ја сам више за некакав мораторијум на расправе "жути версус радикали". Ко прекрши то иде аутоматски у бриг.


----------



## Dead hand

Чак и те наше расправе нису толико проблематичне колико је само спамовање на јавним темама. Ја избегавам у потпуности или колико год могу да уплићем политику и ''боје'' на површини. Највише ми смета то што се постављају нетачни и обмањујући подаци везано за железницу, путеве, мостове,... Уопште инфраструктуру и грађевинарство. То је део форума коме може свако да приступи, а свашта се поставља што нема везе са темом на шта сам указивао више пута.


----------



## pop1982

I rasprave 'fašistički kvislinzi vs. partizani', to bih zabranio.


----------



## Dead hand

То је већ увод у цензуру... О томе може да се расправља само ако се износе чињенице и историјски извори, сведочења, фотографије итд. Ја радо волим да дискутујем на ту тему, али никога не вређам.


----------



## smederevo991

pop1982 said:


> I rasprave 'fašistički kvislinzi vs. partizani', to bih zabranio.


Нисам знао да смо имали некога овде ко подржава фашистичке квислинге. :dunno:


----------



## Žilijen

pop1982 said:


> I rasprave 'fašistički kvislinzi *feat.* partizani', to bih zabranio.


Зашто ово забранити, треба народ да спозна истину.


----------



## del boj

treba zabraniti crveno crna....


----------



## Bu rsone

Дisiдent;144527735 said:


> Баш сам изненађен и увређен што си ти дошао да пљуцнеш опет hno:
> Серем ти у уста...



Zaboravih spomenuti da sam suvlasnik foruma. Jbg... Puno obaveza. No, makar ćeš odmoriti 10 dana. ČAO BEJBE. I ZAPAMTI, OD MENE NIGDE NISI BEZBEDAN.

edit: Kada se vratiš, ja ću biti par hiljada kilometara daleko i neću učestvovati u radu foruma. Budi mi veseo i poseban ( u fazonu specijalno odeljenje poseban ) kao i uvek, i ne odgovaraj na ovaj post, jer ga ja neću moći pročitati. Bezbroj poljubaca od mene. _Život je reka moj protočni bojleru_


----------



## direktor

Zasto i gdje nam sad zaginu buran a taman je bio konstruktivan sa fotkama iz zr


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ovo nije lepo


----------



## Дisiдent

Bu rsone said:


> Дisiдent;144527735 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Баш сам изненађен и увређен што си ти дошао да пљуцнеш опет hno:
> Серем ти у уста...
> 
> 
> 
> OD MENE NIGDE NISI BEZBEDAN. ( Piše na zidu tvoje samice )
Click to expand...

:lol:

https://youtu.be/Jit3YhGx5pU?t=2m14s


----------



## Bu rsone

Ma daj brate, već sam se us*ao da bojkotuješ forum jer te brigovao hr mod. Vratimo se svojim svađama i ljubavima <3333333


----------



## Дisiдent

Bu rsone said:


> Ma daj brate, već sam se us*ao da bojkotuješ forum jer te brigovao hr mod. Vratimo se svojim svađama i ljubavima <3333333


Бриговало ме аутоматски јер сам имао два инфрекшна у исто време. 
Један за тебе од Дедоња и један за Космет тамо на скајбару. 
Није битно, мало одморио, посветио се породици, послу...


----------



## Bu rsone

Pi*ka mu materina, možemo se klati međusobno, ali u te ljute bojeve po pustinjama zovi. Hallalalalalalalalala


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

nešto forum zabagovo. jel zna neko nešto?


----------



## Žilijen

Тотално забаговао.


----------



## Grejv

Ја не видим неке најскорије постове па чак ни целе странице у неким темама. Видим нпр. код Сваштаре последњи пост је био пре 2 мин, отворим страницу и задњи пост који ми прикаже је био пре пар дана. Исто важи и за тему Филм и серије.


----------



## podgoricki

Pa neka briguju disidenta opet, ovo je samo upozorenje


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Buranova osveta


----------



## petarvetar

Фале постови, лајкови, поруке, штета...


----------



## petarvetar

Срам вас било, ко год је обрисао дискусију на теми Кула Београд на води...
Јеб*ш форум где се сваки други пост брише, срамота... баш, баш срамота!


----------



## Дisiдent

petarvetar said:


> Срам вас било, ко год је обрисао дискусију на теми Кула Београд на води...
> Јеб*ш форум где се сваки други пост брише, срамота... баш, баш срамота!


Веома корисна дискусија.
Ти си бот, не ти си, сендич, сендвичар, Вучић, Билдерберг група, Илуминати...


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Па разоткривање истине није битна тематика? Зар то није у сржи сваког бића?


----------



## Дisiдent

Да, али је договорено да политички, законски, економски итд аспект пројекта буде на обједињеној теми београд на води, док ће се на темама поејдиначних пројеката пратити изградња тих објеката, коментарисати рендери, изглед и остале ствари везане за саме објекте.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Мени је истина изнад свега тога.


----------



## Дisiдent




----------



## Grejv

Ради ли вама Rate the banner? Мени не, баш хтедох да оценим Титоград... Не ради ми ни One on one.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ne


----------



## Alex_ZR

Да ли још неко има проблем при отварању теме о Народном музеју? Пише да има нових постова а кад отворим стоји од јуче.


----------



## EagleX

Imam ja.
Samo sto kad ja otvorim poslednji post je od 19og Januara.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Пардон, и код мене је 19. јануар.


----------



## pop1982

Uveden vam je šerijatski pravoslavni kalendar.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Hoće li se uraditi nešto s forumom? Nedeljama već traju poteškoće. Banneri, like-ovi, prethodni postovi..., ništa se ne vidi.


----------



## Bu rsone

Forum je prodan nekoj kanadskoj firmi, pa se sve prebacuje na novi server.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

kolko je forum prepun bagova, neverovatno


----------



## Grejv

Стварно су усрали мотку... уместо да се воде оном if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## BL2

moze li ovo malo da se ureduje 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145079501&postcount=11064


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Ne shvataju da gube članove. Neuređen je forum skroz. Ja nisam ni jedan post napisao od kad se desilo to s forumom, niti sam pročitao teme koje pratim, jer me mrzi da pretražujem, pošto ne mogu ući direktno sa svog profila na osnovu svojih poslednjih napisanih postova. Ili će popraviti forum što pre ili će se mnogi forumaši sve više udaljiti od foruma i više mu se neće vraćati.


----------



## byM4k5

Može li jedna "prohibicija" na "prohibitivnu" raspravu?  Tj. da se rasprava o riječi "prohibitivan" prebaci u jezičku temu. Riječ je prvi put ovdje pomenuta:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147732077#post147732077


----------



## Žilijen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148238199&postcount=20693

Почев од овог, па одмах следећег и надаље, све саме увреде уваженог представника бечке школе на форуму.

Е сад ме занима, хоће ли администрација бити тако ажурна као два пута у мом случају када су ме послали на хлађање за много баналније изречене ствари?

Админи, чекам реакцију!!!


----------



## Dux Uxorum

Žilijen;148280799 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148238199&postcount=20693
> 
> Почев од овог, па одмах следећег и надаље, све саме увреде уваженог представника бечке школе на форуму.
> 
> Е сад ме занима, хоће ли администрација бити тако ажурна као два пута у мом случају када су ме послали на хлађање за много баналније изречене ствари?
> 
> Админи, чекам реакцију!!!


Hoce li Admini reagovati na tvoje vrijedjanje *SVIH SRBA preko Drine*? Kulturno ti je on to jos i napisao sta si zasluzio, sitna duso.



Žilijen;148230619 said:


> Зато ви тролови избосне знате да покажете Србију на карти, населите се по истој и накачите се на њену сису, увек кад вам загуди преко Дрине.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Срби, мир! Нема ту са које стране Дрине, немојте да се глупирате.


----------



## Žilijen

Dux Uxorum said:


> Hoce li Admini reagovati na tvoje vrijedjanje *SVIH SRBA preko Drine*? Kulturno ti je on to jos i napisao sta si zasluzio, sitna duso.


Не, ја никог нисам вређао, а поготово браћу преко Дрине, већ сам лепо написао тролови из Босне и реаговао на простаклуке и вређање овог "уваженог представника бечке школе" на форуму?

Дакле, админи, укључујући и оног који ми се обраћао преко пп, кад сам последњи пут послат на хлађање (за много мање него ово на шта указујем), ајде сад покажите своју доследност и казните БЛ2!!! 

Немојте да се правите луди!!!


----------



## Дisiдent

Адмири не постоје...


----------



## Žilijen

Постоје кад треба да будемо кажњени ти и ја.


----------



## Дisiдent

То свакако.
Или Бурана мученика да склоне.
А њих нигде буквално у последње време, допринос форуму нула.
тј -1.


----------



## Steel yard

> А њих нигде буквално у последње време, допринос форуму нула.


Постоје чланови који редовно само пишу увреде или користе реч ''радикал'' и кад кашљу, а немају ниједну фотографију, репортажу, текст, снимак или нешто друго што би унапредило рад и расправу на овом месту. Шире се на свим темама и мисле да се у све разумеју и ту су само да критикују, а никада ништа нису похвалили или подржали. Вређају, провоцирају, подбадају, а после се праве културни и зачуђени. Никада нису били кажњени нити удаљени са форума због тога.

Узмите само и крените да листате постове и видећете да нема ничега у томе што су радили овде претходних 5, 10 па и више година.


----------



## EagleX

Kada bolje pogledate skontacete da ste obojica (Disident & Buran) privilegovani.


----------



## Дisiдent

Не бих рекао, не знаш шта се збива иза кулиса.


----------



## Steel yard

EagleX said:


> Kada bolje pogledate skontacete da ste obojica (Disident & Buran) privilegovani.


True, but this place is not the same without us. 

Kad me nema, đe je, ko ga uze? Kad se vratim, banujte ga zapalite ga.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Ja mislim da treba banovati Burana. Toliko se nake*ao o Đikiju i Boti da je to nečuveno


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Како се оно каже... могу да се не слажем са оним што прича, да то буде ванземаљски тупаво и глупо, али ћу се борити да има могућност да просипа глупости до судњег дана... ваљда се беше тако каже, ако ме сећање служи...


----------



## Steel yard

Исто важи и за тебе. Држава и устав гарантују свима слободу говора па и алтернативним животрима попут Предрага да им свака друга буде ''радикал''. Да мрзе цео свет, а да не виде себе.

:cheers:


----------



## Žilijen

А админи и даље ћуте на мој захтев???

Цццццццц...


----------



## Boza KG

Нека неко почисти мало ову тему КиМ...


----------



## usernameserbia

Mogli bi i da pociste ovo Erdogan proseravanje na temi o Sarajevu, ili je politika dozvoljena na aboveground temama?


----------



## Steel yard

usernameserbia said:


> Mogli bi i da pociste ovo Erdogan proseravanje na temi o Sarajevu, i*li je politika dozvoljena na aboveground temama*?


Јесте. Иди на тему о привредном развоју.


----------



## usernameserbia

Privredni razvoj bez politike ko masenica bez masla.


----------



## -III-

Четири пута сам притисао троугао. Ако не будете реаговали предузимам мере.


----------



## EagleX

Kao i banovi, ne deluju...


----------



## -III-

Нема потребе за бановима. Људи сами напуштају ово место.


----------



## Dux Uxorum

*prodomo propatria*
HR -HB
Avatar

Moze li neko da banuje ovu budalu sa HOS avatarom i "Za Dom Spremni" i otkad se nacisticki i Ustaski simboli tolerisu na ovom forumu? Znam da je Masonic potpuno OK lik i cudi me da je ovo dosad izignorisano. Treba li sad kod nas da krenu avatari sa koljacima iz Ovcare da se malo primitivizam "izbalansira"?


----------



## -III-

Постоји проблем са сајтом. Када уђем на насловну страну не може да се логује већ мора да се иде на конкретну тему и да се тамо притисне дугме post reply.


----------



## Дisiдent

Auuu nema me 7 dana forum se raspada ccccc....


----------



## Nebeski_Srbin

-III- said:


> Постоји проблем са сајтом. Када уђем на насловну страну не може да се логује већ мора да се иде на конкретну тему и да се тамо притисне дугме post reply.



Isti problem...

Uopšte nema opcije za logovanje niti u gornjem desnom uglu onog takođe log dela sa obavestenjima i sl. hno:


----------



## Žilijen

А нема ни линкова до подфорума, нпр: Кафана>Спорт.

За форум оваквког значаја и популарности, ово, а и много тога другог, је веома неозбиљно.


----------



## dolinalima

Ја поставио исто питање на Сваштари. Значи, није до мог застарелог компа.


----------



## -III-

> За форум оваквког значаја и популарности


Значај и популарност нам опадају. Све је мање људи који расправљају и доносе нове фотографије, репортаже и др. Барем на српском делу.


----------



## Dux Uxorum

-III- said:


> Значај и популарност нам опадају. Све је мање људи који расправљају и доносе нове фотографије, репортаже и др. Барем на српском делу.


Da si ziv i zdrav prijatelju, otislo je ovo sve u PM jos prije jedno 6-7 godina, ako ne i ranije, odmah nakon ekonomske krize krajem 2000ih. Od tad sam i ja prilagodio stil pisanja i odnos prema istom. Obrisao sam sve svoje reportaze prije par godina i ne postujem vise nista vrijedno paznje, samo kako mi naleti. Ovo sad je cist shit, mozda jedan nivo iznad nekadasnjeg Serbian Caffea i ostalih bljuvotina.


----------



## -III-

Зашто? Треба да радимо на томе да ово место буде квалитетно и да се знања размењују.


----------



## Дisiдent

Кад се оде на насловну https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=739 тамо има логин и лајкови...


----------



## Dux Uxorum

-III- said:


> Зашто? Треба да радимо на томе да ово место буде квалитетно и да се знања размењују.


Pros'o voz, sto se mene tice.


----------



## -III-

Није. Ја када сам дошао на форум, ти и Витешки ред змаја нисте били активни. Тек сте се активирали поново недавно. Ако би се довукло још људи који пишу текстове, фотографишу и на други начин потпомажу ово би могло да се помери са мртве тачке.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

-III- said:


> Није. Ја када сам дошао на форум, ти и Витешки ред змаја нисте били активни. Тек сте се активирали поново недавно. Ако би се довукло још људи који пишу текстове, фотографишу и на други начин потпомажу ово би могло да се помери са мртве тачке.


Da li ti znaš koliko je truda potrebno da se sastavi jedna kvalitetna reportaža ili na neki drugi način adekvatno doprinese forumu?

I onda to sve prodje nezapaženo, ili ignorisano.Draže je ljudima da raspravljaaju o nekim glupostima u kafani.Ja ruku u vatru stavljam da ima forumaša koji nisu nikada ni izašli iz kafane, a kamoli komentarisali nečiji trud.

Jedan od primera je forumaš micika, koji je obišao skoro pola kugle, a na svijim reportažama, skoro pa nema žive duše.A on je samo jedan od.

Kategorički tvrdim, da doprinositi ovom forumu bilo čime osim glupostima u kafani, ne vredi apsolutno ničemu.Pa ovo je jedan od retkih foruma koji je izgubio celu novosadsku zajednicu.Treba li još šta dodati?:nuts:


----------



## -III-

> Da li ti znaš koliko je truda potrebno da se sastavi jedna kvalitetna reportaža ili na neki drugi način adekvatno doprinese forumu?


Зависи ко их пише и на који начин. Ја када напишем репортажу са једног од излета добијем 15 лајкова на један пост у коме сам све сажео. Могуће је да људе не занима то где је Мицика био или шта је он видео. Његов начин и стил писања ни мени нису занимљиви јер му је фокус на неким другим стварима и циљеви нам нису исти.



> .Ja ruku u vatru stavljam da ima forumaša koji nisu nikada ni izašli iz kafane, a kamoli komentarisali nečiji trud.


Да, али део њих није активан у последње време и то је добро. Постоји маса њих који никада нису ништа фотографисали или пренели неку спознају. Само пљување и опструкција рада. Мисле да су паметни и да се у све разумеју, а заправо су празан простор (void).



> Kategorički tvrdim, da doprinositi ovom forumu bilo čime osim glupostima u kafani, ne vredi apsolutno ničemu.Pa ovo je jedan od retkih foruma koji je izgubio celu novosadsku zajednicu.Treba li još šta dodati?


Није целу. Има их још. Они су направили форум за себе на којем седе.


----------



## Dux Uxorum

-III- said:


> Зависи ко их пише и на који начин. Ја када напишем репортажу са једног од излета добијем 15 лајкова на један пост у коме сам све сажео. Могуће је да људе не занима то где је Мицика био или шта је он видео. Његов начин и стил писања ни мени нису занимљиви јер му је фокус на неким другим стварима и циљеви нам нису исти.


Pravio sam i ja reportaze, imam jos hiljade slika iz raznih muzeja, manifestacija i gradova koje sam obisao, ali ne vole ljudi SAD, sta da ti kazem. I meni je onda bezveze o tome pisati, pogotovo kad se nadju eksperti za sve, znas o kome pricam. Na kraju krajeva, nije problem ni reportaze ni sto se slabo sta gradi, problem je sto je kvalitet diskusije otisao u tri lijepe majcine. Ovdje su nekad redovni bili Vracar, Pavle, BanBL, Rascian, Vejzik, Sale, Rosulje, Ranko, gomila OK ljudi iz RS, Novog Sada ili Kragujevca, Podgorice, o Beogradu da ne govorim a onda su polako otisli, mnoge nisam ni spomenuo po imenu - nek ne zamjere. Mnogi i danas pisu, ali to vec godinama nije isto i tako je kako je. Stavise, ni moderatori danas vise nista ni ne pisu a tako nije bilo prije. Uglavnom, tebi svaka cast za trud, ali uzalud sviranje na potonulom brodu. Ima daleko boljih foruma za razmjenu misljenja i da se nesto cak i nauci (moj hobi su istorija i kolekcionarstvo - ne zelim o poslu da naglabam na forumu), vjeruj mi, mozda ne na srpskom ali barem se moze normalno diskutovati. Ostaj u zdravlju.


----------



## pop1982

Burane, Micika ima baš odlične reportaže. Moram reći da me oduševio svojom trkom po svijetu i sad i mi praktikujemo takvo lijetanje, naravno više lokalno, ali svaki dan drugi grad. Žena i djeca su oduševljeni, jer nije monotono i odmor je puno bolje iskorišten. Kad smo bili na moru kod Splita, uspjeli smo obići Trogir, Split, čak i Mostar, Žitomisliće i izvor Bune. U Češkoj isto tako, svaki dan drugi grad. Iduće godine planiramo tako Švajcarsku ili Francusku, koliko se bude dalo.


----------



## -III-

Dux Uxorum said:


> Pravio sam i ja reportaze, imam jos hiljade slika iz raznih muzeja, manifestacija i gradova koje sam obisao, ali ne vole ljudi SAD, sta da ti kazem. I meni je onda bezveze o tome pisati, pogotovo kad se nadju eksperti za sve, znas o kome pricam. Na kraju krajeva, nije problem ni reportaze ni sto se slabo sta gradi, problem je sto je kvalitet diskusije otisao u tri lijepe majcine. Ovdje su nekad redovni bili Vracar, Pavle, BanBL, Rascian, Vejzik, Sale, Rosulje, Ranko, gomila OK ljudi iz RS, Novog Sada ili Kragujevca, Podgorice, o Beogradu da ne govorim a onda su polako otisli, mnoge nisam ni spomenuo po imenu - nek ne zamjere. Mnogi i danas pisu, ali to vec godinama nije isto i tako je kako je. Stavise, ni moderatori danas vise nista ni ne pisu a tako nije bilo prije. Uglavnom, tebi svaka cast za trud, ali uzalud sviranje na potonulom brodu. Ima daleko boljih foruma za razmjenu misljenja i da se nesto cak i nauci (moj hobi su istorija i kolekcionarstvo - ne zelim o poslu da naglabam na forumu), vjeruj mi, mozda ne na srpskom ali barem se moze normalno diskutovati. Ostaj u zdravlju.


Може ово да се унапреди само се не сме посустајати. То што је део отишао не значи да је све пропало и да не може да се побољша и учини много пријатнијим местом за расправу.


----------



## -III-

pop1982 said:


> Burane, Micika ima baš odlične reportaže. Moram reći da me oduševio svojom trkom po svijetu i sad i mi praktikujemo takvo lijetanje, naravno više lokalno, ali svaki dan drugi grad. Žena i djeca su oduševljeni, jer nije monotono i odmor je puno bolje iskorišten. Kad smo bili na moru kod Splita, uspjeli smo obići Trogir, Split, čak i Mostar, Žitomisliće i izvor Bune. U Češkoj isto tako, svaki dan drugi grad. Iduće godine planiramo tako Švajcarsku ili Francusku, koliko se bude dalo.


Ево рецимо када је Мицика био у Риги изнео је само оно што је пријатно за око и навео неке чињенице које су једностране. Нпр. да је Балтик сада ''hub'' за IT итд. Како се добро живи и сл. Права истини је другачија. Он нигде није напоменуо да се број становника Риге од распада СССР-а смањио јер су кренула да пропадају највећа предузећа која су запошљавала велики број људи. Није рекао или није знао да су друголетонци сравнили са земљом солитер Радиотехнике до земље и да је та фирма отишла у вражју матер. Није ништа написао о РВР-у, није помињао РАФ Латвију. Само да је Рига IT hub и да је то одлично. 

Добро је то што поставља фотографије и што се види на шта који град личи донекле. Тако су мени Хаваји испали одвратни са свим оним солитерима уз обалу, а већина је уздисала за тим призором.

Што се тиче излета и промене места ја то радим исто што и сам можеш да видиш. То није никакав нов изум и свако ко жели да му не буде досадно се креће макар кроз своју месну заједницу. Е сад свако ради то у складу са својим могућностима и парама које има. 

Ја исто поседујем фотографије из других држава, ал ми се то нешто не поставља овде нити имам потребу толику за тиме. Више пажње привлаче реалистични прикази Зрењанина, Делиблата, Аде циганлије, Новог Сада и др. места.


----------



## pop1982

Micika je otišao tamo kao turista, znači da se provede lijepo, a ne da traži cigan-male i socijalističke ruševine. Zar je stvarno trebao provjeriti raspad sovjetskih firmi u Rigi, prije nego što je otišao tamo? Nemoj, molim te. Gledaj, tvoje reportaže su kao dokumentarni filmovi za narod, dok su njegove baš opširne turističke reportaže, koje u mnogočemu olakšavaju putovanje budućem putniku na te destinacije. 
Zamisli, da idem sa familijom na Baltik i počnem ženi objašnjavati o raspadu Radiotehnike i drugoletoncima. Mislim, da bi me tamo i ostavila.


----------



## -III-

Питање је заправо шта је циљ тих свих репортажа. Ја имам другачији приступ јер сматрам да оно што овде изнесем треба да служи некоме као корисна информација и за наобразбу. Исто то очекујем и од других. Има доста људи који су корисни и који могу да ти помогну. 

Мени рецимо сада када бих хтео да идем на Балтик његова репортажа не би помогла већ бих савет и упутства тражио од других људи који су били тамо (а знам их) и то не једном већ више пута. 

Но добро. Садржаји су прилагођени различитим људима и њиховим потребама. Неко жели да види све лепо...


----------



## shomphee

Buki, jel trebalo da ide po vojnim otpadima? Da traži na ulici matorce koji su služili armiju pre 50 godina pa da mu pričaju dogodovštine? Jel trebalo obavezno da napiše da je za vreme SSSR-a bilo do jaja a da je sad sranje?
Dosadan si sa tim nametanjem svojih gluposti.


----------



## -III-

> Buki, jel trebalo da ide po vojnim otpadima?


Не. Могао је да уђе у неки музеј. Можда је и ушао, али није показао фотографије. Некако ми је то све бзв. када видим само зграде и улице. Као да сам укључио google. Мислим, теби је то можда забавно и то је твоје право да се тиме задовољиш.



> Da traži na ulici matorce koji su služili armiju pre 50 godina pa da mu pričaju dogodovštine?


То до сада још нисам радио, али свакако звучи забавније од фотографије зграде која постоји на google images.



> Jel trebalo obavezno da napiše da je za vreme SSSR-a bilo do jaja a da je sad sranje?


Не, али ми не делује ни ово убедљиво да је сада до јаја. Реално.



> Dosadan si sa tim nametanjem svojih gluposti.


Као и ти, само што ја за разлику од тебе имам материјал, а ти немаш ништа. Само коментаре који треба да имитирају тарзанију и Vice.

Poyy :troll:


----------



## CrazySerb

Licno, ja bi zabranio postiranje u Kafani bez barem 5 reportaza za pojasom. Ali to sam samo ja.


----------



## -III-

Е да Шомфи, када сам ишао у Америку није било војних отпада и бивших припадника ГРУ-а. Тешко срање испало. Зато нема ниједне фотографије одатле. :troll:



> Licno, ja bi zabranio postiranje u Kafani bez barem 5 reportaza za pojasom. Ali to sam samo ja.


Не мора да ставља репортажу. Нека фотографише улице у свом граду или крају, нека напише нешто корисно што другим људима може да служи (да да савет где нешто пронаћи, како користити неку подогдност, како се снаћи у неком граду и сл.).


----------



## pop1982

-III- said:


> Не мора да ставља репортажу. Нека фотографише улице у свом граду или крају, *нека напише нешто корисно што другим људима може да служи (да да савет где нешто пронаћи, како користити неку подогдност, како се снаћи у неком граду и сл*.).


Pa baš to Micika radi.


----------



## micika

Vidim da sam pomenut bez da sam hteo da budem pomenut pa samo da odgovorim. 

Pre svega, reportaža iz aprila oko sveta će definitivno biti moja poslednja na ovom forumu (i pre toga sam to rekao, ali sam mislio da bi moglo biti zanimljivo videti kako to izgleda). Na forumu se ne javljam uopšte često niti imam želju da to uradim - kvalitet komunikacije i diskusija je ispod minimuma koji očekujem i teme kojima se ovaj forum bavi pretežno me ne interesuju. Šta su razlozi za pad kvaliteta ne ulazim (a smatram da je interesantno kada ljudi koji najviše pišu na forumu pitaju zašto je kvalitet opao). 

Način i sadržaj reportaža je krajnje subjektivan i normalno da nije namenjen svakome (niti putujem sa ciljem da pravim reportažu koja se svidja Buranu sa SSC foruma) te ne očekujem ni da se svima svidjaju. Tapkanje po ramenu i lajkovi mi ne znače - ukoliko sam nekome razbio neke predrasude i proširio vidike, cilj je ispunjen. Poprilično sam ponosan što sam u 2015. doneo reportažu sa Zelenortskih ostrva, Brazila i Argentine (15 dana, 16 letova) jer su u toj godini samo 3 srpska državljana ušla na Zelenortska ostrva a igrom slučaja pored nas dvoje poznajem i trećeg.

Rekao je BL2 nešto o reportažama pre par godina (a Vrachar često citirao) što mi je delovalo dosta drastično, medjutim slažem se sa tim od prošle godine. Moje vreme je, uporedivši sa strukturom i kvalitetom foruma, previše dragoceno da bi se više ovde bacalo na takve stvari (mislim da ni dosta članova nije svesno koliko vremena treba da se uploaduje i napiše reportaža a u mojima je oko 30 000 slika).

Uskoro putujem na interesantna mesta opet (kao što uostalom rade često i članovi koji su reportaže i pravili u toj sekciji pre), a kroz par meseci ponovo oko sveta (ovoga puta na istok preko Južnog Pacifika) i to do najjužnijeg grada na svetu a za to mi ne pada na pamet da pravim reportažu ovde.

Ovaj forum s vremena na vreme pročitam isključivo zbog par interesantnih članova i stvari koje se direktno tiču mog posla i to je to (mada već frekvenciju toga smanjujem sve više). Neka neki drugi klinci prave reportaže (koje njima odgovaraju). Sa srećom. :cheers:


----------



## -III-

pop1982 said:


> Pa baš to Micika radi.


Питај Мицику да идете негде на путовање.


----------



## pop1982

MIcika, što reče moj profesor, nije bitno, šta kaže, već ko kaže. Šta te briga, šta drugi pišu, ima nas dovoljno, koji pratimo tvoje reportaže i sa veseljem čitamo.
Burane, ne smaraj.


----------



## Дisiдent

micika said:


> Ovaj forum s vremena na vreme pročitam isključivo zbog par interesantnih članova


<3


----------



## -III-

> Burane, ne smaraj.


Исто важи и за тебе. Не мешај се већ крени да доприносиш.


----------



## pop1982

Takvima kao ti je džabe doprinositi, koliko vidim. Sad se bojim da okačim nešto sa mora, jer ćeš ti odmah upitati, da li sam pitao šta je sa ljetovalištem neke srpske firme tamo u jednoj pripizdini u nekom zalivu kod Kaštele i kad će to vratiti.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Ни ја им не бих опростио. Отето - проклето. :troll:


----------



## -III-

pop1982 said:


> Takvima kao ti je džabe doprinositi, koliko vidim. Sad se bojim da okačim nešto sa mora, jer ćeš ti odmah upitati, da li sam pitao šta je sa ljetovalištem neke srpske firme tamo u jednoj pripizdini u nekom zalivu kod Kaštele i kad će to vratiti.


Видиш, Хрват би питао шта је са његовим. И дан данас питају где им је имовина предузећа по Србији, где су нека уметничка дела, шта ће бити са тим. Не одустају. Ти имаш преча посла. Знам, али немој нас друге који нисмо спречени да спречаваш.


----------



## pop1982

-III- said:


> Видиш, Хрват би питао шта је са његовим. И дан данас питају где им је имовина предузећа по Србији, где су нека уметничка дела, шта ће бити са тим. Не одустају. Ти имаш преча посла. Знам, али немој нас друге који нисмо спречени да спречаваш.


Šta, Hrvat dođe da đuska na splavovima i pita, gdje je hrvatska imovina i kad će Srbija da je vrati? Aj dobro .


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Не, него на државном нивоу. Али постоји општа свест. Овде људе боли паја патак за све, само да се наједу и на крају дана искењају, и све може.


----------



## -III-

Мене су Хрвати питали, додуше не у Србији, зашто је побиједио четнички војвода Т. Николић и зашто нисмо гласовали за Б. Тадића. Онда их је занимало што људи у Србији мисле о ослобађајућој пресуди за Готовину и Маркача. Млади, образовани, перспективни. Нисам имао додира са крижарима, црнокошуљашима, каменокотрљачима из Љубушког, Широког или Томиславграда већ са особама из Осијека и ''црвене'' Истре (Пула). 

Често они питају такве ствари нас: шта мислимо, како видимо, када ће ово, када ће оно... Ти уживај Попе и поздрави ми Далмацију.


----------



## pop1982

-III- said:


> Мене су Хрвати питали, додуше не у Србији, зашто је побиједио четнички војвода Т. Николић и зашто нисмо гласовали за Б. Тадића. Онда их је занимало што људи у Србији мисле о ослобађајућој пресуди за Готовину и Маркача. Млади, образовани, перспективни. Нисам имао додира са крижарима, црнокошуљашима, каменокотрљачима из Љубушког, Широког или Томиславграда већ са особама из Осијека и ''црвене'' Истре (Пула).
> 
> Често они питају такве ствари нас: шта мислимо, како видимо, када ће ово, када ће оно... Ти уживај Попе и поздрави ми Далмацију.


Ja volim da se pohvalim srpskim porijeklom i čak napomenem, kad se započnu škakljive teme, da unaprijed spriječim konfliktnu situaciju. Dugo nismo išli u Dalmaciju, jer sam se zakačio sa jednim matorim ustašoidom. Sad ćemo vidjeti, koliko će trajati moja dobrota, da vodim familiju toliko južno . 
I ja se pitam, kako je mogao pobijediti Toma Nikolić.


----------



## -III-

Добро онда ми поздрави Истру и Словеначко приморје (Portorose, Pirano, Capodistria).


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Kad bi ljudi znali da neki na ovom forumu itekako imaju slonovsko pamćenje i mogu biti živa enciklopedija svih promena, kako foruma, tako i forumaša.

Niko ovde nije bez putera na glavi, samo se mnogi vešto pretvaraju.


----------



## EagleX

Mnogo si zajedljiv Burane.


----------



## -III-

Нисам, само им не дам да раде шта оће и да од себе праве жртве.


----------



## Pedja_Nbg

Само због попа и бурана сам окачио мини репортажу, да се више не свађају.


----------



## -III-

Браво. Сад настави даље на исти начин.


----------



## Дisiдent

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Kad bi ljudi znali da neki na ovom forumu itekako imaju slonovsko pamćenje i mogu biti živa enciklopedija svih promena, kako foruma, tako i forumaša.
> 
> Niko ovde nije bez putera na glavi, samo se mnogi vešto pretvaraju.


Преко каквих сам ја увреда тог истог Мицике прешао, па шта сад... нит сам озлојеђен нит имам нешто против њега, нит се дурим као дива нит претим напуштањем форума.


----------



## micika

Za razliku od tebe ja ni u virtuelnom ni u privatnom životu ne koristim primitivni način komunikacije i psovke, tako da zahtevam da mi nakačiš link gde sam te ja nazvao pogrdnim imenom. Ukoliko to uradiš, obećavam da ću tražiti da se nalog banuje/izbriše sa foruma. 
U suprotnom mi duguješ javno izvinjenje ovde. Videćemo da li ćeš održati svoju reč ovaj put pošto prošli put (za posao na Malti) nisi.

Srozate kvalitet diskusije na forumu na kome vodite glavnu reč i forsirate jednoumlje uvredama a onda se pitate zašto i gde su otišli svi ti ljudi.


----------



## -III-

Ја се рецимо питам зашто више нема људи као што су Nikolanis, Hedium, Xfiles и сл. Где су они?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^
Tamo gde i svi "botovi", tako su ih prozvali i time oterali na neko mnogo zdravije mesto.



micika said:


> Za razliku od tebe ja ni u virtuelnom ni u privatnom životu ne koristim primitivni način komunikacije i psovke, tako da zahtevam da mi nakačiš link gde sam te ja nazvao pogrdnim imenom. Ukoliko to uradiš, obećavam da ću tražiti da se nalog banuje/izbriše sa foruma.
> U suprotnom mi duguješ javno izvinjenje ovde. Videćemo da li ćeš održati svoju reč ovaj put pošto prošli put (za posao na Malti) nisi.
> 
> Srozate kvalitet diskusije na forumu na kome vodite glavnu reč i forsirate jednoumlje uvredama a onda se pitate zašto i gde su otišli svi ti ljudi.


Zaista ne bih voleo da odeš, jedan si od primera kako čovek vremenom ako radi na sebi postaje kvalitetan čovek i forumaš u odnosu na ono šta je bio.Na neki način si mi postao uzor, a nekada sam umirao od smeha.Skidam ti za to kapu.


----------



## -III-

Xfiles, Nikolanis и Hedium нису били ботови. Као што није био ни Grifon14. Ботови овде седе сви до једног сем Smart city-a. Део њих је изразито агресиван и прост у свом наступу, а то не сме нико да санкционише већ управа иде и јури друге људе.


----------



## Дisiдent

micika said:


> Za razliku od tebe ja ni u virtuelnom ni u privatnom životu ne koristim primitivni način komunikacije i psovke, tako da zahtevam da mi nakačiš link gde sam te ja nazvao pogrdnim imenom. Ukoliko to uradiš, obećavam da ću tražiti da se nalog banuje/izbriše sa foruma.
> U suprotnom mi duguješ javno izvinjenje ovde. Videćemo da li ćeš održati svoju reč ovaj put pošto prošli put (za posao na Malti) nisi.
> 
> Srozate kvalitet diskusije na forumu na kome vodite glavnu reč i forsirate jednoumlje uvredama a onda se pitate zašto i gde su otišli svi ti ljudi.


Увреда не мора да подразумева псовке, погрдна имена и примитивни начин комуникације. 
Могуће је изрећи и на "леп" начин, али остаје увреда. 
Нисам хтео да правим никакав биг дил од тога, као што сам рекао равнодушан сам према том чину, само сам се надовезао на Вејзикову поруку да нико није чист овде.
Ако нађем међу твојих 7000 и кусур постова поставићу.


----------



## micika

Znaš kako, i ja se sećam kako si ti pisao neke 2013. ili 2014. kako treba oduzeti pasoš svim IT-evcima jer zaradjuju puno para ili kako država treba da ograniči programerima plate na državni prosek i mnogo drugih stvari pa ih ne kačim i ne spominjem jer za to nemam dokaz.

Izvoli - link i ja nestajem ili izvinjenje. :cheers:


----------



## shomphee

micika said:


> Znaš kako, i ja se sećam kako si ti pisao neke 2013. ili 2014. kako treba oduzeti pasoš svim IT-evcima jer zaradjuju puno para ili kako država treba da ograniči programerima plate na državni prosek i mnogo drugih stvari pa ih ne kačim i ne spominjem jer za to nemam dokaz.
> 
> Izvoli - link i ja nestajem ili izvinjenje. :cheers:


Hahaha, pa da li je moguće da neko izjavi nešto tako glupo. 
Crni Disidente.


----------



## Дisiдent

micika said:


> Znaš kako, i ja se sećam kako si ti pisao neke 2013. ili 2014. kako treba oduzeti pasoš svim IT-evcima jer zaradjuju puno para ili kako država treba da ograniči programerima plate na državni prosek i mnogo drugih stvari pa ih ne kačim i ne spominjem jer za to nemam dokaz.
> 
> Izvoli - link i ja nestajem ili izvinjenje. :cheers:


Ако сам то рекао тиме сам тебе на личној основи увредио? :nuts:
Онда немаш добру дефиницију увреде.
Ти си мене лично напао тада и причао како само са мном ниси имао жељу да разговараш на скупу испод Народног и сличне глупости... Мислим боже мој, далеко од тога да морам свима да се свидим на први поглед 
Све у свему увреда ти није страна и ти си човек од крви и меса, ниси изнад осталих као што желиш да се представиш. Па чак и кад узмеш Холандско држављанство, опет остајеш Србин-Балканац...


----------



## Дisiдent

-III- said:


> Xfiles, Nikolanis и Hedium нису били ботови. Као што није био ни Grifon14. Ботови овде седе сви до једног сем Smart city-a. Део њих је изразито агресиван и прост у свом наступу, а то не сме нико да санкционише већ управа иде и јури друге људе.


Да, штета за те форумаше, мада је Хедиум знао да претера...
Још једног који је постављао слике су тако отерали... милош беше?


----------



## micika

Дisiдent;151177419 said:


> Ако сам то рекао тиме сам тебе на личној основи увредио? :nuts:
> Онда немаш добру дефиницију увреде.
> Ти си мене лично напао тада и причао како само са мном ниси имао жељу да разговараш на скупу испод Народног и сличне глупости... Мислим боже мој, далеко од тога да морам свима да се свидим на први поглед
> Све у свему увреда ти није страна и ти си човек од крви и меса, ниси изнад осталих као што желиш да се представиш. Па чак и кад узмеш Холандско држављанство, опет остајеш Србин-Балканац...


Apsolutno me nisi uvredio samo kažem kakve izjave imam u sećanju ali ih ne koristim i ne mogu da koristim jer ih ne mogu naći.

Uvreda je ako kažem da sa tobom nemam mnogo zajedničkih tema i da nemam posebno želju da sednem na pivo i da kada smo i bili u istom prostoru nisam osećao potrebu da pričam sa tobom? Ne svidjaš mi se kao ličnost, ne delim tvoja mišljenja i interesovanja, nemam isti pristup temama i životu i to je stav, ne uvreda. Isto tako kao što se ja verovatno dobrom delu ovog foruma ne svidjam kao ličnost - sa time nemam nikakav problem.
Vrlo je jednostavno - daj dokaz za tu tvrdnju da sam te častio uvredama, pa ćemo odatle nastaviti. Ukoliko ne možeš, očekujem izvinjenje.

Ja se nigde ne predstavljam da sam iznad drugih (zapravo mi nije uopšte stalo šta virtuelna populacija jednog marginalnog foruma misli o meni - ako tebi jeste, tvoj stvar), ako misliš da jesam to je tvoj a ne moj stav. Da li sam ja Crnogorac, Hrvat, Srbin ili Marsovac apsolutno nije bitno (ni u ovoj diskusiji a ni meni lično).


----------



## -III-

Дisiдent;151177657 said:


> Да, штета за те форумаше, мада је Хедиум знао да претера...
> Још једног који је постављао слике су тако отерали... милош беше?


milos.tro скида моје фотографије одавде и ставља на Беобилд. Преузима садржај везан за БНВ, жел. ст., зграде, улице и све оно што је актуелно. Мени не смета и драго ми је.

Нешто не видим да се другосрбијанштина, грађанштина и др. садржаји пресликавају и прате... А да. Нема слика. Само жуч.


----------



## Дisiдent

micika said:


> Apsolutno me nisi uvredio samo kažem kakve izjave imam u sećanju ali ih ne koristim i ne mogu da koristim jer ih ne mogu naći.
> 
> Uvreda je ako kažem da sa tobom nemam mnogo zajedničkih tema i da nemam posebno želju da sednem na pivo i da kada smo i bili u istom prostoru nisam osećao potrebu da pričam sa tobom? Ne svidjaš mi se kao ličnost, ne delim tvoja mišljenja i interesovanja, nemam isti pristup temama i životu i to je stav, ne uvreda. Isto tako kao što se ja verovatno dobrom delu ovog foruma ne svidjam kao ličnost - sa time nemam nikakav problem.
> Vrlo je jednostavno - daj dokaz za tu tvrdnju da sam te častio uvredama, pa ćemo odatle nastaviti. Ukoliko ne možeš, očekujem izvinjenje.
> 
> Ja se nigde ne predstavljam da sam iznad drugih (zapravo mi nije uopšte stalo šta virtuelna populacija jednog marginalnog foruma misli o meni - ako tebi jeste, tvoj stvar), ako misliš da jesam to je tvoj a ne moj stav. Da li sam ja Crnogorac, Hrvat, Srbin ili Marsovac apsolutno nije bitno (ni u ovoj diskusiji a ni meni lično).


Ја могу да дођем до твојих порука старих годину дана, пре тога не могу изгледа. Ако постоји начин да се претраже све, наћи ћу кад тад.

То је било изнето у циљу увреде, те и јесте увреда. И десило се непобитно. Да ли си био изнервиран неким мојим уписом, не знам али тако је било. 

Прва реченица трећег пасуса је тек урнебесна. Па сваки (други) твој упис овде као да има смисао да покаже како си изнад осталих. То је мој утисак. Можда сам превише осетљив и алергичан на арогантне ја-па-ја ликове или сам криво схватио све то, не знам.


----------



## Дisiдent

shomphee said:


> Hahaha, pa da li je moguće da neko izjavi nešto tako glupo.
> Crni Disidente.


Шомпика жељан си моје пажње то је евидентно, али пусти нека то буде природно... па ћемо видети где ће нас то одвести.


----------



## shomphee

Ma vidi se da nije u vinklu. Pusti budalu.


----------



## Talicni Tom

Dakle imamo izbor.


Da pustimo da nas polivaju izmetom svakih 10 dana tj da ignorisemo ovakve pojave ili da jednostavno tema ode pod kljuc. Racionalno, kapa dole.


----------



## -III-

Тема не треба да иде под кључ. Ми имамо право да расправљамо о рату у Украјини. Њих треба елиминистаи.


----------



## Дisiдent

Чек закључали сте нам тему због украјинских наци-терориста?
И домаћих испрдака у виду Јарила итд?
Дно дна.


----------



## -III-

Што се тиче теме ОС Украјине, ја сам ту тему створио од нуле. Кренуо сам систематски да је градим пост по пост да има смисла. Текстове које сам писао сам сам састављао од руских, украјинских и других извора, а многе ствари које стоје тамо су по први пут написане на нашем језику. Гледао сам да то буде што објективније и што прецизније написано како би људи имали увид на који начин су настале ОС Украјине и како су се развијале (или назадовале) кроз време. Приметио сам да је чак и свезнајући Ђержински научио нешто ново читајући моје текстове и то је признао.

Онда дођу људи који на форуму само шире мржњу, ништа никада нису своје објавили нити фотографисали и напишу како је то све стаљинистичка пропаганда и да смо ми сви овде заведени и да смо идолопоклоници Путина те да нисмо нормални. Људи који ничим нису допринели не само на тој теми него на целом форуму уопште! Није уопште случајно да иду од теме до теме и да само пљују и ниподаштавају све што се напише, тако нешто је описано и дефинисано. На крају се све заврши закључавањем теме.

Наравно нико од њих не зна нити претпоставља колико сати рада је било потребно да се то све направи и да се прикупе подаци као и да се сложи и преведе јер дашта је лакше пљунути него се помучити што око себе, а камоли другога.

Срамота


----------



## Grejv

Правда за Бурана!


----------



## shomphee

Hahaha, pa zatvorili ste obe teme? Bravo. Tom logikom treba da bude zatvoreno 90% tema u kafani.
Ako treba neka pomoć oko moderacije, dajte da skupimo neki dinar i angažujemo nekog ko ima vremena i razume se.


----------



## petarvetar

shomphee said:


> Hahaha, pa zatvorili ste obe teme? Bravo. Tom logikom treba da bude zatvoreno 90% tema u kafani.
> Ako treba neka pomoć oko moderacije, dajte da skupimo neki dinar i angažujemo nekog ko ima vremena i razume se.


Хахахахахахахахах
Кад би радио свак' оно у шта се разуме...
Том логиком би могли и Владу да сменимо, али не иде то тако ...


----------



## Bez_imena

Zasto je banovan _CrazySerb_?


----------



## usernameserbia

^^

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457630&page=226


----------



## Дisiдent

Bez_imena said:


> Zasto je banovan _CrazySerb_?


Због оног мртвог Мекејна и његовог испрдка Јана и осталих.


----------



## shomphee

Brat Disident opet pao u borbi protiv nadmoćnijeg i bezobzirnog protivnika.
Podrška le!

Doduše, onaj indijaner gashi banovan, što je ok. Opet, predugo je bio pušten tamo da laje...


----------



## Grejv

Бан не решава ништа јер можеш сваки пут да направиш нови налог. Ренџ бан је најбоље решење, али због огромног броја људи из истог места на форуму непрактично са ССЦ.


----------



## Дisiдent

shomphee said:


> Brat Disident opet pao u borbi protiv nadmoćnijeg i bezobzirnog protivnika.
> Podrška le!
> 
> Doduše, onaj indijaner gashi banovan, što je ok. Opet, predugo je bio pušten tamo da laje...


И вук сит и овце на броју!

Него, знамо сви се да сте спустили ниво форума на дно (чим ме пуштате да толико лајем  ) али ове глупости по аватарима... hno:


----------



## shomphee

*gashi je lajao


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Дisiдent;153308106 said:


> И вук сит и овце на броју!
> 
> Него, знамо сви се да сте спустили ниво форума на дно (чим ме пуштате да толико лајем  ) али ове глупости по аватарима... hno:


Sta fali avataru? Odlican :cheers:


----------



## Дisiдent

Ако имаш 15 година и пишеш на крстарица.цом.


----------



## Singidunum

Upozorenje za sve

od 5. februara 2019. Flickr ce obrisati sve starije fotografije sa obicnih naloga koji imaju preko 1000 fotografija.

*Flickr is deleting millions of images from free users – here’s how to protect yours*

Ranije ove godine Photobucket je ukinuo neke poteze koji su vidjeni kao debakl

* Photobucket restores photos “taken hostage,” hopes to lure back customers with cheaper plans after last year’s $399 debacle *


----------



## smederevo991

Јел овде и даље има модератора или је дивљи запад ? 

Могли би да почистите мало ову последњу "дискусију" која се води овде а везе нема с темом.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672504&page=524


----------



## Grejv

Треба нам један модератор искључиво за кафану...


----------



## Дisiдent

Руси кажу да је због ове украјинске луде већ затварано неколико тема на Казахстанском форуму, а и код нас је једном већ затворена тема.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=411680
Оћете да мрднете курцем или да питам оне мудоње од горе на међународном делу?


----------



## Grejv

Украјинци су овде заштићени као бели медведи, нико их не дира.


----------



## pop1982

Дisiдent;154802794 said:


> Оћете да мрднете курцем или да питам оне мудоње од горе на међународном делу?


:lol:


----------



## Дisiдent

Grejv said:


> Украјинци су овде заштићени као бели медведи, нико их не дира.


Ако нам два пута иста будала затвори тему, онда смо ми будале, не он...
А очигледно је трол.


----------



## Дisiдent

pop1982 said:


> :lol:


Де си попе, докле је стигла твоја кукњава да твоји бандитски преци буду заштићени од било какве критике ?
Драго ми је да си се опоравио.


----------



## pop1982

Ko je izgubio, ima pravo da se ljuti :cmokić:.


----------



## pipistrel

Ко је 1/4 Шваба има право да се љути.


----------



## Дisiдent

pop1982 said:


> Ko je izgubio, ima pravo da se ljuti :cmokić:.


Ja samo vidim da se ti ljutis i kukas, niko drugi :lol:


----------



## Žilijen

Шта је с Букијем? Колико видим и даље му је жив налог, а не пише.


----------



## pop1982

Što je Bad banovan? Nešto je bilo na bh. forumu.


----------



## Аполон

Дајте мало доведите у ред форумаша slava putnik, сваку тему уништава овако: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154819482&postcount=181 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154950644&postcount=5561

Чему ово цитирање коментара форумаша на вест коју објави...мислим стварно безвезно затрпавање теме. Не могу ништа нормално прочитати.


----------



## Grejv

^^ Спамер класични, понадам се да има нешто ново и корисно на теми, а оно Слава качи линкове од свих могућих вести.


----------



## Дisiдent

Žilijen said:


> Шта је с Букијем? Колико видим и даље му је жив налог, а не пише.


Улетео на ДЛМ тему о Украјини па им је сјебао, сад је тема под кључем.
Браво Буки царе. :cheers:
Око за око зуб за зуб!


----------



## Grejv

Чудо да није санкционисан. Неки нови моменти у ваздуху?


----------



## Strajder

Аполон;154959708 said:


> Дајте мало доведите у ред форумаша slava putnik, сваку тему уништава овако: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154819482&postcount=181
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154950644&postcount=5561
> 
> Чему ово цитирање коментара форумаша на вест коју објави...мислим стварно безвезно затрпавање теме. Не могу ништа нормално прочитати.


E stvarno, zatrpao je linkovima za svakakve gluposti i puteve i infrastrukturu, svaku glupost koju blajhano krme izjavi on postavi na nekoliko tema. Ogadi sve teme.


----------



## Supaplex

Da li jos neko ne moze da se uloguje kad je na pocetnoj strani naseg foruma i ne moze da ode u kafanu zbog toga, ali kad udje u tred beograd npr pise mu da je ulogovan? Ja imam taj problem.


----------



## Grejv

Зашто не ставиш да ти се аутоматски улогује сваки пут кад уђеш на форум? Ја се не сећам кад сам се последњи пут улоговао.


----------



## Supaplex

Ma stavio sam bio, ali idijot kad dam cistio istoriju sa kompa jer mi se nakupilo preko 40 gb zaboravio da odstikliram sifre, i sve mi obrisalo. Sad i kad stavim automatski, vrati mi kao da nisam ulogovan.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Beograd - pešačke zone 



sergionni said:


> e vazno da imas svitu srba labilno & nejasno orijentisanih koji ce da ti liznu ono visece dlakavo i da se kuckaju kriglama u ljubavi ma kakvu god glupost da odvalis. :lol:
> 
> svima je jasno sta je problem a ti gadjas u pogresnu sustinu, a svoje amaterske zakljucke iznosis tako sto objasnjavas gde je i sta problem a da ga u biti i ne shvatas. jednostavno, tvoj post je samo gomila slova. mozemo li cuti sta pametnije, mada je kranje vreme da se nakon 2 meseca vratis u lijepu vasu pokatoloicenu zapadnu srbiju?



Isfrustrirani čovek seje mržnju i pravi razdor. Od ovog posta sve brisati. Nakon toga nijedan post na threadu nije imao veze s naslovom, nego s prepucavanjima. Administratori, gde ste? Singidunume, sram te bilo, ako ovo tolerišeš. Video sam da si se i ti oglasio u međuvremenu, a nisi reagovao.


----------



## Дisiдent

BeogradskiVESLAČ;156379386 said:


> Beograd - pešačke zone
> 
> Isfrustrirani čovek seje mržnju i pravi razdor. Od ovog posta sve brisati. Nakon toga nijedan post na threadu nije imao veze s naslovom, nego s prepucavanjima. Administratori, gde ste? Singidunume, sram te bilo, ako ovo tolerišeš. Video sam da si se i ti oglasio u međuvremenu, a nisi reagovao.


Таква је политка форума, што мање интервенција. Ваљда да би модератори имали мање посла и да би беспотребна дискусија више трајала...


----------



## pipistrel

И мени.


----------



## -III-

Проблем


----------



## BL2

moze li ovo smece da se pocisti
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159399166&postcount=2800
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159399614&postcount=2802

hvala unaprijed


----------



## tataratira

Sta je sa forumom, na vecini tredova ne moze da se vidi zadnja strana?


----------



## Grejv

Багује нешто, доста чланова је већ пријавило баг доле на џенерал форум проблемс... ваљда ће да реше.


----------



## Aca_Ni

Meni vec 2 nedelje kad god hocu da pristupim sajtu pise da je moja IP adresa banovana, sta da radim, kome da se obratim?


----------



## Grejv

Како си онда написао овај пост?


----------



## Aca_Ni

Ma skinuo sam neki VPN servis
Ali stvarno, kako udjem, tako mi pise "owner of this site has banned your IP adress"


----------



## shomphee

Blok blok blokčina


----------



## Aca_Ni

Ma sve cu ih hakujem


----------



## BL2

Moze ovo malo da se dovede u red?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160623976&postcount=4424


----------



## BL2

^^nastavak sage...molim za reakciju
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160645306&postcount=3027


----------



## Žilijen

Форум опет прс'о?

Кад хоћеш да цитираш неког посиви поље где треба да пишеш и не може ништа да се уради.


----------



## Дisiдent

Нисам приметио.


----------



## pipistrel

Па ниси цитирао.


----------



## Žilijen

Прешао сам на Хром, иначе користим Мозилу, и сад нема проблема. Мада, нервира ме што сад морам да држим отворена два претраживача, ал' јеби га.


----------



## BL2

kliknes na ono A slovo u gornjem desnom uglu (iskljucis ga) i nestane to sivilo


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

jel može da se zna zašto je krejzi serb ubijen


----------



## shomphee

Na temi O RUMUNSKOJ VOJSCI je kačio postove o izvozu srpskog oružja i o uvozu od Rusije... teška priča


----------



## Grejv

Реинкарнираће се опет.


----------



## Onaj s onu glavu

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Modovi, pobrinite se za anomaliju zvanu *"Onaj s onu glavu"*, koji osim što ničemu ne doprinosi, ekstremno banalizuje beogradske teme i uspeo je da izvredja već i popriličan broj forumaša.



Trebalo bi pre tebe, umišljena punjena ptico, ukloniti sa foruma. 

Tvoj autoritarno-praznoglavi "red" u kojem su ljudi koji misle "anomalija" je ne samo odvratan nego i diskriminatorski-kriminalan. 

Ergo: gledaj svoja posla i ne uzimaj me u usta, ni za felacio, a kamoli za nešto drugo.


----------



## byM4k5

Ova i sledeća stranica su mahom offtopic / prepucavanje.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545933&page=833


----------



## Дisiдent

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Modovi, pobrinite se za anomaliju zvanu *"Onaj s onu glavu"*, koji osim što ničemu ne doprinosi, ekstremno banalizuje beogradske teme i uspeo je da izvredja već i popriličan broj forumaša.


Нека исфрустрирана тетка у терању жељна пажње... hno:


----------



## Onaj s onu glavu

Добро да смо открили Ignore List (Re:


Дisiдent;162064652 said:


> Нека исфрустрирана тетка у терању жељна пажње... hno:


).

https://ton.twitter.com/i/ton/data/dm/1170119993276751876/1170119971457904640/_66sKNhP.jpg


----------



## byM4k5

Offtopic.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=162345854#post162345854


----------



## byM4k5

Politika, vrijeđanje.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=162437714#post162437714


----------



## Conte Oliver

Ljudi, koji je sad dobar sajt za deponovanje slika?
Negde da mogu da ubacim 5-10-15 iz jednog cuga, i gde mogu da ih rastrkavam po kategorijama tj. fasciklama?

Dakle, nesto kao sto je nekad bio Photobucket...smrk.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

https://postimages.org


----------



## BL2

Moze li molim vas sve da s brise od posta 605, osim slika

Lik iz posta 605 svaku pricu ovako pocinje i zavrsava. Unistio je jos jednu temu. 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007025&page=31


----------



## BL2

^^citavu stranicu 33 sa tog linka treba brisati, a i 32. 
Hvala


----------



## Дisiдent

Шта је са Контеом?


----------



## Grejv

Ено га тренира Интер из Милана.


----------



## byM4k5

Brisati sve odavde.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=163370912#post163370912


----------



## byM4k5

Opet offtopic o starim i novim nazivima naselja. Brisati ili prebaciti negdje sve odavde:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=163827020#post163827020


----------



## byM4k5

Uz ovo ^^, isto i za:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=163885238#post163885238


----------



## byM4k5

Uz prethodna dva ^^, i ovdje je vrijeđanje u najavi. Obrisati sve sem moga zadnje posta.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=164116560#post164116560


----------



## BL2

ako se ovo offtopicarenje (cijela stranica) moze prebaciti iz ovog 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517090&page=91
u ovo
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=821340&page=1073


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

stvarno primitivno


----------



## dedonja

Izvinjavam se što ranije nisam video.


----------



## Balkanada

Spam: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165234288&postcount=5613


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Razlikuje li neko Jaroksa i Jarila???

Vo imja oca...


----------



## Kappa21

Question: 


If you guys know me/spoken to me...... some of you would know that I have 'Serbian' Lineage on my fathers side of the branch. It is an awkward thing because, growing up as a Jewish man, living in a Jewish community in 2 different places in the world it was hard for me to find someone who relates to me as being a Serbian Jew or partially Serbian. However, with the internet came some finding but they were never as big as my friends who came from Jews that has ancestry from Poland, or Hungary. Russia, Morocco, Iraq etc....... 

My train of thought was that Serbs liked Jews and that we had similar commonalities especially with past historical issues and more recent issues. 

More recently in life, I have met many Serbians who lived in Canada. Many came from Serbia in 1990s as the Balkan wars took place and found Canada home. I met a few but some of them were kinda 'mean' to me in different areas. Some would say to me that "I am not really a Serb" or "I am a fraudulent serb" or that "Serbs cannot be Jews". I spoke to my father about this as some didnt have opinion but others did. My fathers take is that (and my father was born in the WW2) anyone in the Yugoslav empire resented jews and no one really took Jews as their own. There were good people on all sides, but you had others (e.g Ustache, Chetniks, Bosnian SS) who hated jews and even collaborated with killing them. My dads take was that, yes I was born in what is now Serbia. Yes, i spoke Serbian (and can read little and write poorly), but at the end of the day, I am a Jew and that's that. In order to be a Serb, someone has to be (1) Ethnically Serb, (2) Speak Serbian, (3) be part of the Serbian Orthodox religion all of which I am not and my dad only passes probably hurdle #2. 

I had distant family who has all (3) from intermarriage. Some have even visited Israel and my family and have kept warm relations. Some didnt and i believe it might have been cause we are Jewish, but I was told that I even have distant of distant relatives in the region who may have married Muslims/Bosniaks too, so i dont know. 

More recently I met a Serbian through a friend and we dont talk much, but facebooked one another. This person literally posts daily items which are Pro-Serbian, Pro-Russia, Pro-Orthadox and very anti-Jewish. He even writes that he is awaiting the 2nd coming of Christ and looking to break Jews neck. He is very anti-Zionist/Israeli and seems to be pro-Palestinians (which confuses cause some Palestinians are decedents of Bosnia and supported Bosnia in the 1990s where Israel supported and Armed Serbs). So I am confused.......

Do most....Serbs take jews as locals or is there some sort of stigma for non-Serbs who live/speak in Serbia but are not Orthodox Serbs.


----------



## shomphee

Absolutely no stigma, that guy on facebook is an idiot.


----------



## Дisiдent

Some people (big minority) belives in a conspiracy theory about Jews being behind the NATO and USA aggression against the Serbs in the nineties (Madeleine Albright for example) or Theodor Meron and also blame Jews for everything bad happens in the world.
That should not be mixed with some people being anti-Zionist/Israeli because we see Israel as a big USA's ally, and every ally of the USA is our enemy.


----------



## Floydian

Kappa21 said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> If you guys know me/spoken to me...... some of you would know that I have 'Serbian' Lineage on my fathers side of the branch. It is an awkward thing because, growing up as a Jewish man, living in a Jewish community in 2 different places in the world it was hard for me to find someone who relates to me as being a Serbian Jew or partially Serbian. However, with the internet came some finding but they were never as big as my friends who came from Jews that has ancestry from Poland, or Hungary. Russia, Morocco, Iraq etc.......
> 
> My train of thought was that Serbs liked Jews and that we had similar commonalities especially with past historical issues and more recent issues.
> 
> More recently in life, I have met many Serbians who lived in Canada. Many came from Serbia in 1990s as the Balkan wars took place and found Canada home. I met a few but some of them were kinda 'mean' to me in different areas. Some would say to me that "I am not really a Serb" or "I am a fraudulent serb" or that "Serbs cannot be Jews". I spoke to my father about this as some didnt have opinion but others did. My fathers take is that (and my father was born in the WW2) anyone in the Yugoslav empire resented jews and no one really took Jews as their own. There were good people on all sides, but you had others (e.g Ustache, Chetniks, Bosnian SS) who hated jews and even collaborated with killing them. My dads take was that, yes I was born in what is now Serbia. Yes, i spoke Serbian (and can read little and write poorly), but at the end of the day, I am a Jew and that's that. In order to be a Serb, someone has to be (1) Ethnically Serb, (2) Speak Serbian, (3) be part of the Serbian Orthodox religion all of which I am not and my dad only passes probably hurdle #2.
> 
> I had distant family who has all (3) from intermarriage. Some have even visited Israel and my family and have kept warm relations. Some didnt and i believe it might have been cause we are Jewish, but I was told that I even have distant of distant relatives in the region who may have married Muslims/Bosniaks too, so i dont know.
> 
> More recently I met a Serbian through a friend and we dont talk much, but facebooked one another. This person literally posts daily items which are Pro-Serbian, Pro-Russia, Pro-Orthadox and very anti-Jewish. He even writes that he is awaiting the 2nd coming of Christ and looking to break Jews neck. He is very anti-Zionist/Israeli and seems to be pro-Palestinians (which confuses cause some Palestinians are decedents of Bosnia and supported Bosnia in the 1990s where Israel supported and Armed Serbs). So I am confused.......
> 
> Do most....Serbs take jews as locals or is there some sort of stigma for non-Serbs who live/speak in Serbia but are not Orthodox Serbs.


There is no stigma! I have never heard that Jews have any issues in Serbia because of their religion/nationality. The best way to find out is to come to Serbia and see for yourself. I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised. :cheers:


----------



## Kappa21

shomphee said:


> Absolutely no stigma, that guy on facebook is an idiot.


I do realize he is...cause most of his items deal with white supremecy or hint at it......but the probelm is when you look at his comments and likes.... he has a small following of other Serbs who seem to 'like it'... they are mostly from smaller Canadian towns and even in the US like Astoria. NY.

He is anti-Bosnians but seems to be 'cool' with Croatians, possibly because they are also Christian or something? I dont know...but what he posts bothers me a bit.



Дisiдent;166420332 said:


> Some people (big minority) belives in a conspiracy theory about Jews being behind the NATO and USA aggression against the Serbs in the nineties (Madeleine Albright for example) or Theodor Meron and also blame Jews for everything bad happens in the world.
> That should not be mixed with some people being anti-Zionist/Israeli because we see Israel as a big USA's ally, and every ally of the USA is our enemy.


Yes exactly! 
I dont see Madeline Albright as Jewish, she did mention that she later was when she was with the Clinton Administration, but its also people like Bernie Sanders who had videos of him condemning serbs.... fine thats one person who happens to be Jewish make a statement on Serbia, but its not everyone.

You also mentioned that Israel is a close ally of USA, which makes sense, but how come many serbs dont resent say...Iran? I did a quick google and found this: 



> Bosnia and Herzegovina–Iran relations is historical and bilateral relationship between Bosnia and Herzegovina and Iran. Iran has an embassy in Sarajevo, while Bosnia has an embassy in Tehran. *Iran was one of the main supporters of the Bosnian side during the Bosnian War (1992–95).*


Not to hate say all Iranians, but how come no says the same about Iran? 



Floydian said:


> There is no stigma! I have never heard that Jews have any issues in Serbia because of their religion/nationality. The best way to find out is to come to Serbia and see for yourself. I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised. :cheers:



Thats good to hear and ill take you on that offer. 

But the main issue is: do you guys, based on my dads past, based on my VIC last name...take me as one of your own? 

I've spoken to Polish Catholics and some have split opinions... they say Jews in Poland, even though they are low in numbers are different from a regular Pole.


----------



## Дisiдent

Kappa21 said:


> You also mentioned that Israel is a close ally of USA, which makes sense, but how come many serbs dont resent say...Iran?


Serbs sympathises with everyone who come under attack from the USA/NATO... Cuba, Bolivia, North Korea, China, Venezuela, Iraq, Iran, Libya, Yemen, Russia, Belarus... even Afghanistan at a time lol.


----------



## Floydian

Kappa21 said:


> I do realize he is...cause most of his items deal with white supremecy or hint at it......but the probelm is when you look at his comments and likes.... he has a small following of other Serbs who seem to 'like it'... they are mostly from smaller Canadian towns and even in the US like Astoria. NY.
> 
> He is anti-Bosnians but seems to be 'cool' with Croatians, possibly because they are also Christian or something? I dont know...but what he posts bothers me a bit.
> 
> Yes exactly!
> I dont see Madeline Albright as Jewish, she did mention that she later was when she was with the Clinton Administration, but its also people like Bernie Sanders who had videos of him condemning serbs.... *fine thats one person who happens to be Jewish make a statement on Serbia, but its not everyone.*


This is also applicable to that FB serbian guy...
That's one person who happens to be Serbian make a statement on Jews, but its not everyone. Right? 



> You also mentioned that Israel is a close ally of USA, which makes sense, but how come many serbs dont resent say...Iran? I did a quick google and found this:
> Not to hate say all Iranians, but how come no says the same about Iran?



The only reason one will support Iran is because they are anti-american at the moment and a big majority in Serbia is anti-american. That doesn't mean that they are anti-isreali. Sounds strange but it is true. 



> Thats good to hear and ill take you on that offer.
> 
> But the main issue is: *do you guys, based on my dads past, based on my VIC last name...take me as one of your own? *
> 
> I've spoken to Polish Catholics and some have split opinions... they say Jews in Poland, even though they are low in numbers are different from a regular Pole.


A short answer is - Yes. People here will accept you as our own.


----------



## No1

Kappa21 said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> If you guys know me/spoken to me...... some of you would know that I have 'Serbian' Lineage on my fathers side of the branch. It is an awkward thing because, growing up as a Jewish man, living in a Jewish community in 2 different places in the world it was hard for me to find someone who relates to me as being a Serbian Jew or partially Serbian. However, with the internet came some finding but they were never as big as my friends who came from Jews that has ancestry from Poland, or Hungary. Russia, Morocco, Iraq etc.......
> 
> My train of thought was that Serbs liked Jews and that we had similar commonalities especially with past historical issues and more recent issues.
> 
> More recently in life, I have met many Serbians who lived in Canada. Many came from Serbia in 1990s as the Balkan wars took place and found Canada home. I met a few but some of them were kinda 'mean' to me in different areas. Some would say to me that "I am not really a Serb" or "I am a fraudulent serb" or that "Serbs cannot be Jews". I spoke to my father about this as some didnt have opinion but others did. My fathers take is that (and my father was born in the WW2) anyone in the Yugoslav empire resented jews and no one really took Jews as their own. There were good people on all sides, but you had others (e.g Ustache, Chetniks, Bosnian SS) who hated jews and even collaborated with killing them. My dads take was that, yes I was born in what is now Serbia. Yes, i spoke Serbian (and can read little and write poorly), but at the end of the day, I am a Jew and that's that. In order to be a Serb, someone has to be (1) Ethnically Serb, (2) Speak Serbian, (3) be part of the Serbian Orthodox religion all of which I am not and my dad only passes probably hurdle #2.
> 
> I had distant family who has all (3) from intermarriage. Some have even visited Israel and my family and have kept warm relations. Some didnt and i believe it might have been cause we are Jewish, but I was told that I even have distant of distant relatives in the region who may have married Muslims/Bosniaks too, so i dont know.
> 
> More recently I met a Serbian through a friend and we dont talk much, but facebooked one another. This person literally posts daily items which are Pro-Serbian, Pro-Russia, Pro-Orthadox and very anti-Jewish. He even writes that he is awaiting the 2nd coming of Christ and looking to break Jews neck. He is very anti-Zionist/Israeli and seems to be pro-Palestinians (which confuses cause some Palestinians are decedents of Bosnia and supported Bosnia in the 1990s where Israel supported and Armed Serbs). So I am confused.......
> 
> Do most....Serbs take jews as locals or is there some sort of stigma for non-Serbs who live/speak in Serbia but are not Orthodox Serbs.


First of all, Serbs don't have any issue with Jews in history because when Jews was prosecuted around Europe, Serbs mostly fight for freedom against Ottoman Turkey, during several centuries.

Do you become easier Jew in Israel or Serb in Serbia?

Israel or Serbia are countries where etnicity play role, contrary to "New world" like USA, Canada or Australia. Some will say that "new world" states are not truly nations.

During Second world war in former Yugoslavia existed many military formations.
Chetniks are not agaist Jews, contrary. Serbia was occupied by nazi Germany because Serbian goverment rejected nazi ultimatum 1941-April war. During occupations there existed serbian troops which cooperated with nazis like Serbian Volunteer Corps or Serbian Guard but not chetniks until second half of 1944, when Red army(communist) enter Serbia.
Chetniks are mostly officers Army of Kingdom of Yugoslavia, which survive April war 1941 without be POW or die. They first rebel against nazis, before communist in Serbia and politicly chetniks are represented by Yugoslav goverment and king Petar II in London.
Chetninks are not there real name. 
Yugoslav army in Fatherland is original name. Chetnicks are nickname because they fight guerilla war and chetniks are symbols of gueriila war in Serbia much before Second world war, like Komite also.

Israel not supported Serbs in Yugoslavia wars during ninties. Israel play own game for own purpose, unfortunatly. It's game of showing that Israel are not so bad against muslims in Palestine like Serbs are in Bosnia against muslims. Some of most prominent jews in USA media stygmatise Serbs like new nazis during war in Bosnia. They show some camps of muslims in serbian hold teritory but not showing same camps for serbs in muslim or croatian teritory(camps Celebic, which are muslim camp for Serbs and camp Dretelj, which are croatian camp for serbs and later muslims).

Israel show that during celebration of massacred of Serbs in croatia 1995. 
On that croatian celebration even most nato members don't go but Israel broke that rule. And that Serbs form croatia die in same concetration camps during Second world war in ushashe croatia with jews. And in croatia, goverment support revisionism of history of Second world war like celebration of ustashe in Bleiburg.


----------



## pipistrel

> But the main issue is: do you guys, based on my dads past, based on my VIC last name...take me as one of your own?


Yes, we take you as our own.


----------



## Kappa21

pipistrel said:


> Yes, we take you as our own.


this guy has an Assad avatar!!!!


----------



## Kappa21

Дisiдent;166450550 said:


> Serbs sympathises with everyone who come under attack from the USA/NATO... Cuba, Bolivia, North Korea, China, Venezuela, Iraq, Iran, Libya, Yemen, Russia, Belarus... even Afghanistan at a time lol.


Make sense, but these countries are either communist or former ally or just a NAM (Non-Aligned Movement). 

But is there any animosity for Iran. I see at as two fronts: 
1) Iran giving support for Bosnians during the wae
2) Iran using Visa Free access to go to Serbia and then sneak into EU.


----------



## Kappa21

Floydian said:


> This is also applicable to that FB serbian guy...
> That's one person who happens to be Serbian make a statement on Jews, but its not everyone. Right?


He is one person and he has a 'folllowing' of some sort big or small, however I would never say to myself that all serbs are like that. 
My only question was my own dillemma as I am a small majority from a small community and its hard for me to relate to anyone else as I am....practically the only one! 




> The only reason one will support Iran is because they are anti-american at the moment and a big majority in Serbia is anti-american. That doesn't mean that they are anti-isreali. Sounds strange but it is true.


Never knew how much animosity there is. 
But how come you dont support Israel. We were definately not pro-bosnian/kosovo. Israel was supplying arms to S&M. How come no one gives us a plaque! 



> A short answer is - Yes. People here will accept you as our own.


One of us! One of us!


----------



## pipistrel

Kappa21 said:


> this guy has an Assad avatar!!!!



So what? What is your problem with Assad?


----------



## Kappa21

pipistrel said:


> So what? What is your problem with Assad?


:dunno:


----------



## Дisiдent

Kappa21 said:


> Make sense, but these countries are either communist or former ally or just a NAM (Non-Aligned Movement).
> 
> But is there any animosity for Iran. I see at as two fronts:
> 1) Iran giving support for Bosnians during the wae
> 2) Iran using Visa Free access to go to Serbia and then sneak into EU.


There is some animosity against Iran especially within the Bosnian Serbs.
On the other hand Iran didnt recognize fake country of Kosovo etc...


----------



## Kappa21

Дisiдent;166470392 said:


> There is some animosity against Iran especially within the Bosnian Serbs.
> On the other hand Iran didnt recognize fake country of Kosovo etc...


Its actually funny......
Cause one of my gfs friends is dating an 'Albanian' who lived/born in Kosovo.
And she really mouthed off too me for wearing a Serbia Jersey i had since the 2014 WC.

I personally dont like and dont encourage Israel from recognizing them as I see them as an expansion satellite of Albania........

That said, i am open to have more diplomacy among Serbia and Israel! 

Economic ties

Economic ties between Israel and Serbia have been rapidly expanding since 2009, in part due to the abolition of visa restrictions between the two countries in September of that year. On February 1, 2012, Serbian president Boris Tadić noted during a ceremony marking 20 years to the renewal of diplomatic ties that Israeli companies have invested more than a billion euros in infrastructures in Serbia.[9]:cheers:

In October 2009, Serbian Interior Minister Ivica Dačić paid a visit to Israel, during which an agreement was signed between the two governments on cooperation in the fight against crime, illegal trade and abuse of narcotics and psychoactive substances, terrorism and other serious criminal acts.[29] :007:

Alleged Israeli weapons amongst Serbs in Bosnia

In 1995, Israeli weapons supplies showed up amongst Serbian militants in Bosnia. However, at the time it was not clear how extensive the supply was, or whether they were provided by state or private arms dealers, or whether the Israeli government had even known or approved of such transfers.[15]

It was subsequently reported that Israel had purposely provided weapons to the Serbs during the Bosnian War, possibly due to the pro-Serbian bias of the government of the time,[16] or possibly in exchange for the immigration of the Sarajevo Jewish community to Israel.[17] It has been alleged that the Israeli intelligence service, Mossad, was responsible for providing Serbian groups with arms.[18] :guns1: 
need some arms Srbska!


----------



## pipistrel

Kappa21 said:


> :dunno:




https://mobile.twitter.com/SyriaRebuilt/status/1195335760246915072


----------



## shomphee

Kappa21 said:


> this guy has an Assad avatar!!!!


:cheers:


----------



## pipistrel

Таман смо га прихватили као нашег, а нема га више.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

pipi ga oterao, e jebiga


----------



## shomphee

Bio sam spreman sa njim da podelim i dobro i zlo.

Šta jedna Asadova slika može da učini.... i posle kao Asad je dobar. Pa da je dobar ne bi ljudi bežali od njegove slike!


----------



## pipistrel

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> pipi ga oterao, e jebiga



Побеже лик, а ја се залажем да Србин може да буде свако ко се тако осећа.


----------



## Kappa21

How Serbian are the Burek? 
Would you consider it a national dish/food? 

I always had them in Israel growing up. They would be known as the OGOSLAVI FLAKEY PASTRY, but later on went to be called just BUREKas. I see that others (Turk, Bosnian, Greeks) also have it as a dish.


----------



## Kappa21

Other than Football and basketball, what is another sport that Serbs excel on? :?


----------



## Balkanada

Waterpolo and tennis


----------



## pop1982

Volleyball, ma sve sa ball nam ide .
Šteta, što se nismo počeli baviti sa bejzbolom i ragbijem kako treba, i tu bi bili u vrhu.


----------



## Kappa21

Who are the serbs biggest enemy?!?!? :?


----------



## shomphee

Themselves.


----------



## Дisiдent

Kappa21 said:


> Who are the serbs biggest enemy?!?!? :?


We don't have eternal enemies. For example in WWI and WWII we were allies with USA, England, France... But in the meantime they changed and sided with worst kind of terrorists and nazis and used them against Russians and Serbs... hno:


----------



## Boza KG

Кад су већ отворене теме, ако могу да се наслови среде:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2252596

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2252612


----------



## Boza KG

Очистити ову страну:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312627&page=45


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Evo me prvi put posle kratke pauze na forumu i vidim da je redizajniran. Sad se ne snalazim još uvek. Kako mogu doći do spiska svojih pređašnjih postova? Ranije je to stajalo na profilu, ali sad ne vidim.


----------



## Singidunum

Trebalo bi da bude ovde samo jos uvek nije indeksirano BeogradskiVESLAČ


----------



## Singidunum

Nije uradjen samo redizajn nego je ceo novi sistem


----------



## Jaroxxx

Из неког разлога не могу да пошаљем поруку на теми о Корони, на другим темама чини се да нема тог проблема.


----------



## ww87

Singidunum said:


> Trebalo bi da bude ovde samo jos uvek nije indeksirano BeogradskiVESLAČ


Je l' nema više mogućnosti da na određenoj temi nađem spisak svojih postova?


----------



## Žilijen

Ауууу, нема ме неко време, дођем и имам шта да видим, какав ужас са (н)овом верзијом форума...


----------



## Rascian

Nije morala da se zaključava tema o Srbima na međunarodnoj sekciji z og onog Poljaka.


----------



## Дisiдent

шта сам пропустио?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

stvarno ste lenčuge lezi lebe da te jedem.
svratite malo na temu privredni razvoj,


----------



## Kapetan Miki

Test123


----------



## KRAJIS

Jel moze Neko vec jednom da odgovori zasto se ne moze popeti na forum Kafana. Pise 0 topics...


----------



## Kapetan Miki

Pa treba ti 50 ili 100 postova da bi se to otkljucalo....i ja cekam hahaha. Mada nisam u zurbi kao ti.


----------



## KRAJIS

Aha heal nizam znao to


----------



## KRAJIS

Hvala


----------



## nikakaklokaka

aa to li je


----------



## Talicni Tom

Dobro bre ljudi je l ima neko od moderatora da objasni ovom kretenu da je dovoljno jednom okaciti vest o ukidanju zabrane letenja za asutriju da ne lepi jednu te istu vesat na svaku temu koja ima veze saa aerodromom.


----------



## tataratira

Izgleda da ne rade lajkovi? Ili samo meni?


----------



## Kobii

Зашто смо принуђени да гледамо ово усташко дивљање на српском форуму, тј. зашто га модерација толерише?










SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Grejv

Зато што нема довољно модератора да све испрате.


----------



## byM4k5

Podforum Banjaluka već duže vrijeme ima problem sa političkim spemom i trolovanjem. To već mnogim forumašima smeta, o čemu su se ovdje izjasnili. Neki čak i odlaze sa foruma, uglavnom tiho kao što sam i ja sam zimus nakratko uradio, dok neki to javno obznane.

Iako sam linkovao diskusije, gdje se pominje jedan forumaš, naglasio bih da postoje i drugi forumaši, doduše manje aktivni, koji takođe podstiču političku priču. Ko prvi započinje, nebitno je, jer bi to bila diskusija kokoš ili jaje.

Pošto sam svjestan da moderacija nema vremena da isprati sve diskusije, što zbog ličnih obaveza, što zbog veličine foruma, predložio bih da RS podforum dobije svoga moderatora. On bi imao dva zadatka:

1. pomjeranje političke i nacionalne priče u Kafanu Srpske
2. brisanje uvreda

Interesuje me kakvo je mišljenje moderacije po ovom pitanju. Hvala.


----------



## ww87

Pridružio bih se ovom pitanju i molbi da se nešto uradi po pitanju klasičnog spama, skretanja s tema, provokacija, vrijeđanja... na svim banjalučkim temama, a što i čini kršenje osnovnih pravila ovog foruma, i da se isti ti sankcionišu. 

Postoji njih par koji su zalutali na ovo mjesto, i jedini smisao njihovog bitisanja ovdje je destrukcija, s tim da kao što je gore napisano prednjači jedan član koji praktično kroz svaki svoj post provlači politiku, ukratko (karikiram) zato što je danas oblačno u Banjaluci njemu je kriva vladajuća politika.

I ne pišemo mi ovdje da bi branili ovu ili onu politiku, jer i sami kritikujemo redovno ono što je loše, već da bi se teme vratile u normalan ton komunikacije i konstruktivne diskusije.

Hvala.


----------



## foste.r

Здраво, поново сам на овом форуму послије неколико година. Може ли ми неко помоћи, како да постујем слике са мог flickr налога на форум,не знам који дио BBCode да копирам? Видим да има опција и да се директно додају слике, али сам их већ upload-овао тамо.


----------



## nikakaklokaka

Cao, imam 100 komentara, oce neko da mi otkljuca kafanu? 🤪


----------



## nikakaklokaka

da budem precizniji 101. 🐓


----------



## POLET

Obzirom da su kolege forumaši i sugrađani @ww87 i @byM4k5 mislili na mene u svojim prethodnim komentarima red je da i ja kažem svoj dio i objasnim svoj pogled na forum.
Name, kao prvo nije istina da su sve moje poruke komentar na nerad aktuenih vlasti u BL. Naravno nemam konkretan podatak ali veliki dio mojih objava su fotografije koje ilustruju stanje na građevinama u našem gradu ili neutralo intonirani komentari drugih kolega forumaša.
Nažalost jedan dio forumaša iz BL vidi ovaj forum, sa jedne strane samo kao priliku da širi propagandu kako je sve u gradu predivno i da cvjeta stotinu cvjetova a sa druge vide forum kao ličnu prćiju i svako ko ne misli kao oni treba biti banovan. I ja bih volio da je naša stvarnost u BL divna i krasna, ali jednostavno nije.
Svako ko dođe u grad vidjeće da su ulice loše, da u samom centru grada pojedine nemaju ni trotoar, da se objekti guraju jedan na drugi bez prave urbanističke potrebe, da ni osnovni komunalni problemi nisu riješeni, da je gradski saobraćaj skup i neefikasan, itd. Za ljude koji nastoje prikazati stvari onakvima kakve nisu, svaka realna kritika postojećeg stanja u našem gradu je neprijateljska djelatnost i ružnim akcijama čopora i tužakanjima moderatorima (kao 10-ogodišnji klinci), nastoje ukloniti kritike. (Što se uvreda tiče, ja ne prelazim preko tuđih uvreda ali ih i ne šaljem prvi. Ww87 i Maks su naveli jednu od uvreda koja je meni upućena jednostavno jer se nisam slagao sa stavom tog forumaša a on je onda očito zgubio živce i počeo da me vrijeđa i napustio forum kao uvrijeđena curica)
Mislim da bi bilo pogrešno kako za BL temu tako i za sve ostale da prestanemo iskazivati svoje stavove naravno na civilizovan način, bez obzira da li se sviđali većini ili ne. Bez različitih stavova i njihovog zastupanja mislim da će forum odumrijeti. Eto, toliko od mene. Živi bili.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ja mislm da samobanujucim forumasima tipa nemanja ne treba dati pristup kafanici jos jedno dve godine, kako bi imali vremena za razmisljanje o svom samobanovanju


----------



## Bela Sova

foste.r said:


> Здраво, поново сам на овом форуму послије неколико година. Може ли ми неко помоћи, како да постујем слике са мог flickr налога на форум,не знам који дио BBCode да копирам? Видим да има опција и да се директно додају слике, али сам их већ upload-овао тамо.


Можеш све да копираш, поставиће линк ка твојој слици и налогу. 
Ако хоћеш само фотографију, онда изабери део [ i m g ] ... [ \ i m g] 
Остатак ти не треба.


----------



## Singidunum

Od danas širimo mod tim, pridružuje nam se @byM4k5 🍻


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

СУБОТИЦА - праћење градилишта | SUBOTICA - construction...


@EagleX Nije ni čudno što misliš da te ne razumijemo... Prvo kažeš : "Ako ti mislis da je nemoguce da se izolujemo od svih njih i da se borimo za sebe to je tvoje pravo, isto sto je moje pravo da mislim suprotno." pa onda : "I zasto uvek idete u krajnost, niko ovde nije spominjao nikakvu...




www.skyscrapercity.com





treba brisati ovo


----------



## BL2

Na temi Privreda u svetu konstantno se objavljuju, namjerno, informacije koje su off topic. Zna se naravno ko stoji iza toga. Potpis zlatna decenija odaje sve. Molim za vracanje teme na on topic








Привреда у свету


Јел то овај Герхард Шредер, Ратни злочинац, интимус? Или је неки други? Да.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## loutalica

Шта је потребно урадити да се ријеши овај проблем који имам? Сервер каже да немам дозволу да видим овај дио форума. Да ли је неопходан одређени број постова (који?) или се морам неком јавити или можда нешто треће? Хвала.


----------



## Grejv

Мислим да треба најмање 100 постова на грађевинском делу форума да би откључао кафану (нисам сигуран). Неко од админа ће ти дати бољи одговор (@Singidunum нпр.).


----------



## Дisiдent

@dedonja @Singidunum 
*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.

Зашто немам приступ Храму?
Хтедох да поставим нешто тамо.


----------



## POLET

Nije do tebe, nemaju pristup antihristi generalno.


----------



## loutalica

Grejv said:


> Мислим да треба најмање 100 постова на грађевинском делу форума да би откључао кафану (нисам сигуран). Неко од админа ће ти дати бољи одговор (@Singidunum нпр.).


Имам 100+ постова. Кога морам контактирати за приступ кафани? Ко је овдје админ? @Singidunum зар не? Има ли још неко?


----------



## Grejv

loutalica said:


> Имам 100+ постова. Кога морам контактирати за приступ кафани? Ко је овдје админ? @Singidunum зар не? Има ли још неко?


@makimax @dedonja @vlada_Ilina_h2o


----------



## Singidunum

Ovde pisite



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/general-technical-forum-issues.1812483/page-235


----------



## svt11

Bela Sova said:


> Можеш све да копираш, поставиће линк ка твојој слици и налогу.
> Ако хоћеш само фотографију, онда изабери део [ i m g ] ... [ \ i m g]
> Остатак ти не треба.


----------



## Bez_imena

Vratite temu o BG metrou tamo gde je ranije bila i izbacite ono glasanje u temi o BNV, nema smisla da to stoji godinama.


----------



## Дisiдent

obrisite bugarina sa teme o letovannju


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ja bi u sekciji Republike Srpske od 1100 do 1104 strane sve pobriso i naučio aktere pameti. pet sati pljuvanja i trovanja ove lepe teme



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%A1%D1%80%D0%BF%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B5-srpska-caf%C3%A9.821340/page-1100


----------



## BL2

vidi ove babe, ti se nasao da tuzakas, stidi se svojih godina, a na stranu sto ti je svaki drugi post za banovanje.


----------



## pop1982

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> ja bi u sekciji Republike Srpske od 1100 do 1104 strane sve pobriso i naučio aktere pameti. pet sati pljuvanja i trovanja ove lepe teme
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%A1%D1%80%D0%BF%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B5-srpska-caf%C3%A9.821340/page-1100


Ranko, #samojako! 😁


----------



## EagleX

Ako se dobro secam negde imamo temu o Google Earth, Google Maps. Ne mogu da je nadjem.
Da li moze pomoc?


----------



## Talicni Tom

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/google-maps.1617086/page-114#post-175154689


----------



## KRAJIS

Presao sam 100 poruka I dalje mi katana ne radi. O cemu se radi?


----------



## nikakaklokaka

KRAJIS said:


> Presao sam 100 poruka I dalje mi katana ne radi. O cemu se radi?


Можда ниси вакцинисан па зато неће? Или ниси по социјалној карти подобан.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Zašto? Zna li se?


----------



## Grejv

Последњи пут виђен пре два сата. Мислим да је он то сам ставио.


----------



## byM4k5

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> Zašto? Zna li se?


Zbog Z simbola na avataru.


----------



## nikakaklokaka

e jbg sledeci nik nek mu bude gudistrel.


----------



## dedonja

edit: Ok, necu...


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

U poslednje vreme dešava mi se da kada repliciram nekome, njegov tekst ne izlazi iznad mog komentara, samo moj tekst je tu.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

Meni u zadnje vreme javlja ko je odgovorio u temi, a do sad bilo samo lajk, quote.
Pokušo sam sve da to ugasim ali uporan ssc.


----------



## byM4k5

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> U poslednje vreme dešava mi se da kada repliciram nekome, njegov tekst ne izlazi iznad mog komentara, samo moj tekst je tu.


Da probam, radi... 

Vjerovatno neki manji tehnički problem koji nije lako otkriti. Jedino bih preporučio opciju Preview prije postanja, da provjeriš da li se vidi post onoga kome repliciraš.


----------



## byM4k5

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Meni u zadnje vreme javlja ko je odgovorio u temi, a do sad bilo samo lajk, quote.
> Pokušo sam sve da to ugasim ali uporan ssc.


To je problem na kojem se trenutno radi.



UNIT-er said:


> Regarding the issue with the alerts there is not much we can do from our end.
> VerticalScope knows about that issue and works on a solution.
> Unfortunately there is no estimated time of arrival available at least for the moment.


----------



## Grejv

Ја користим ССЦ на компу, нисам приметио те ствари...


----------



## nixy

byM4k5 said:


> Zbog Z simbola na avataru.


Jel isto važi i za “V” avatar?


----------



## pop1982

Z kao Zbornaja nacionalnaja gvardija.


----------



## nixy




----------



## nixy

Zašto kada god neko napiše “Ovo” se ista reč promeni u emotikon kada gledam preko telefona? Izuzetno me nervira…


----------



## pop1982

nixy said:


> Zašto kada god neko napiše “Ovo” se ista reč promeni u emotikon kada gledam preko telefona? Izuzetno me nervira…
> View attachment 3371852


Uzmi drugi telefon


----------



## nikakaklokaka

nixy said:


> Zašto kada god neko napiše “Ovo” se ista reč promeni u emotikon kada gledam preko telefona? Izuzetno me nervira…
> View attachment 3371852


Uzmi shaomi mraleeewww


----------



## Jaroxxx

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> Meni u zadnje vreme javlja ko je odgovorio u temi, a do sad bilo samo lajk, quote.
> Pokušo sam sve da to ugasim ali uporan ssc.


Иста ствар код мене. Немогуће угасити.


----------



## Grejv

@dedonja @Singidunum @makimax @vlada_Ilina_h2o 

За ове две теме су престале да ми стижу нотификације кад неко напише нови пост...









Стадиони и арене | Stadiums and arenas


Sjajni novi stadion AEK-a koji je pred otvaranjem.




www.skyscrapercity.com













Србија - привредни развој | Serbia - Economy &amp...


It's my part. Out of the super-gross, it's 17,5%. Well, then @shomphee is right. In Serbia super-gross is bruto 2, and your part as an employee is 14% of super-gross, in total net salary is 62,2% of super-gross. In another hand, we as individuals pay almost the same amount for receiving...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Да нема неке везе са бројем постова или страница?


----------



## Singidunum

Grejv said:


> @dedonja @Singidunum @makimax @vlada_Ilina_h2o
> 
> За ове две теме су престале да ми стижу нотификације кад неко напише нови пост...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Стадиони и арене | Stadiums and arenas
> 
> 
> Sjajni novi stadion AEK-a koji je pred otvaranjem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Србија - привредни развој | Serbia - Economy &amp...
> 
> 
> It's my part. Out of the super-gross, it's 17,5%. Well, then @shomphee is right. In Serbia super-gross is bruto 2, and your part as an employee is 14% of super-gross, in total net salary is 62,2% of super-gross. In another hand, we as individuals pay almost the same amount for receiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Да нема неке везе са бројем постова или страница?


To je tehnicko pitanje, treba postaviti ovde 



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/general-technical-forum-issues.1812483/page-267


----------



## Grejv

Ма и не смета ми толико да бих се цимао да пишем тамо, само ми је чудно што је то одједном почело да се дешава. Не знам јел само мени или вас има још...


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

jebao ih riplajd, da ih jebao




















kako to da vratim u normalu.


----------



## Grejv

Опција 1. = Unsubscribe thread - нема више риплаја на ту тему

Опција 2. = Ignore/block user - нема више алерта да је тај корисник риплајд на тему (ово је за пичке)

Опција 3. = Уђеш на форум једном дневно и имаћеш алерт само за први риплај од последњег прочитаног поста...


----------



## sallae2

Ja nemam Alerts na teme u kafani.
Predlog je da uradiš unsubscribe (klik Unfollow u vrhu teme) pojedinačno sa svih tema iz kafane.

Ostavio sam Alerts (Follow) za teme koje su razbacane po ostalim podforumima.

Lista tema koje pratiš ti je ovde:








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





odaberi teme koje otkazuješ, i pri dnu "With selected" izabereš "Stop following"


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Ranko SuNS!! said:


> jebao ih riplajd, da ih jebao
> 
> View attachment 3450049
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450052
> 
> 
> kako to da vratim u normalu.


Za reply smor samo unfollow tu temu koju si verovatno slučajno zapratio. Ja bar jesam jedno 3-4 pa stizao taj smor od obaveštenja


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ma nije slučajno. 15 godina sam dobijao obaveštenja samo o lajkovima, citiranjima i lične poruke. Odjednom se ovo pojavilo i evo već par meseci pokušavam da deštikliram i svašta ali džaba. Sad ću da unfolujem sve teme i verovatno će to da barem smanji problem.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Теме се саме запрате ако их редовно отвараш.
Дакле, немој ићи редовно на теме.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

rešeno. sve unfollowao


----------



## nixy

Ni ja ne podnosim ta obaveštenja bez mog pristanka.
Skoro mi stiže u spam neki glupi mail od KP gde mi kažu kako na njihovom portalu mogu pronaći neki od mnogobrojnih oglasa za posao. Naravno bez dugmeta unsubscribe.
Ja im šaljem mail da ih pitam zašto mi šalju to bez saglasnosti i bez opcije da stopiram, odgovaraju da kad sam se registrovao da sam usput prihvatio da mi šalju svremena na vreme neke mail-ove.
Rekoh hvala na odgovoru, block sender rešava i to..


----------



## stefan032

Је л' постоји неки начин да се мало уљуди кафанска тема о Украјини? Долазе страни форумаши да провоцирају и тролују, оно више не личи ни на шта.
Можда да се нагласи да је дискусија искључиво на српском језику, па ће их мрзети да користе Гугл транслејт сваки пут. У супротном, модератори ће морати да бришу десетине постова на дневном нивоу.


----------



## Аполон

Чему закључавање теме, притом попуштање само зато што су модератори па могу да оргијају по српском форуму како им се прохте... Нек иде на руски форум па тамо нека каже шта има а не да ми се овде к**чи


----------



## nixy

Аполон said:


> Чему закључавање теме, притом попуштање само зато што су модератори па могу да оргијају по српском форуму како им се прохте... Нек иде на руски форум па тамо нека каже шта има а не да ми се овде к**чи


Ruski forum je blokiran koliko ja znam.


----------



## Vejzik_2

Sa kokilo postova se može u kafanu, @Singi, budući da sam te ja zamolio da me banuješ da nemam više posla sa odredjenim individuuma, ali eto kad sam bez karaktera, koliko još do kafane da nekim oblicima života objasnim neke stvari?


----------



## nikakaklokaka

Vejzik_2 said:


> Sa kokilo postova se može u kafanu, @Singi, budući da sam te ja zamolio da me banuješ da nemam više posla sa odredjenim individuuma, ali eto kad sam bez karaktera, koliko još do kafane da nekim oblicima života objasnim neke stvari?


dobro dosao mratewww, kako ekologija u vasite kraevi?


----------



## Grejv

Vejzik_2 said:


> Sa kokilo postova se može u kafanu, @Singi, budući da sam te ja zamolio da me banuješ da nemam više posla sa odredjenim individuuma, ali eto kad sam bez karaktera, koliko još do kafane da nekim oblicima života objasnim neke stvari?


Кад напуниш 18.


----------



## Vejzik_2

Grejv said:


> Кад напуниш 18.


LoL.


----------



## nixy

Hahahaha pa ti stvarno nisi normalan. Tražio si da te blokiraju i sad si se pokajao?


----------

